# Name That Tune



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

"Only Yesterday" by the Carpenters.

I'd let that sit for awhile in the hopes somebody else was playing.....

And what's worse, I don't have time to post another one right now. 
New rule though: repeats are both allowed, and suggested. We had some really good songs in those 80+ pages we lost.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

"...the truth is I never left you, 
Not through the wild days,
my mad existence,
I kept my promise, 
Don't keep your distance."


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Janine, I believe that is "Don't Cry For Me Argentina" from Evita. OIY I'm getting hooked into this again, LOL. :shock: <------ love this little guy


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

There's a breakdown on the runway
And the timeless flights are gone
I'm a year ahead of myself these days
And I'm locomotive strong
My city spread like cannon fire
In a yellow nervous state
I can't cut the ties that bind me
To horoscopes and fate

And I won't break and I won't bend
But someday soon we'll sail away
To innocence and the bitter end
And I won't break and I won't bend
And with the last breath we ever take
We're gonna get back to the simple life again

When we break out of this blindfold
I'm gonna take you from this place
Until we're free from this ball and chain
I'm still hard behind the eight
My city beats like hammered steel
On a shallow cruel rock
If we could walk proud after midnight
We'd never have to stop

We'll get things goin' again here! 

Love,
D


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Everybody Hurts by REM!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

All day staring at the ceiling making friends with shadows on the wall
all night, hearing voices telling me that I shoud get some sleep 
because tomorrow might be good for something

Hold on, feeling like I'm heading for a breakdown
and I don't know why

I'm not crazy I'm just a little unwell
I know, right now you can't tell
But stay a while & then you'll see a different side of me
I'm not crazy I'm just a little impaired 
I know, right now you can't tell
But stay a while & then you'll see a different side of me

*Hopefully that is right & enough to get you thinking!*


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Matchbox 20 - Unwell...I think


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep you got it!

Give us one now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

k..

?let us be lovers we?ll marry our fortunes together?
?I?ve got some real estate here in my bag?
So we bought a pack of cigarettes and mrs. wagner pies
And we walked off to look for america
?kathy,? I said as we boarded a greyhound in pittsburgh
?michigan seems like a dream to me now?
It took me four days to hitchhike from saginaw
I?ve gone to look for america

Laughing on the bus
Playing games with the faces
She said the man in the gabardine suit was a spy
I said ?be careful his bowtie is really a camera?

?toss me a cigarette, I think there?s one in my raincoat?
?we smoked the last one an hour ago?
So I looked at the scenery, she read her magazine
And the moon rose over an open field

?kathy, I?m lost,? I said, though I knew she was sleeping
I?m empty and aching and I don?t know why
Counting the cars on the new jersey turnpike
They?ve all gone to look for america
All gone to look for america
All gone to look for america

i was about to post one and my computer was seriously about to explode!! but i'm backkk


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Clover I adore REM song too 

Janine I adore don't cry fo me.......can't help but recall the Goodies version........"Don't cry for me Marge and Tina" LOL anybody remember it?

*America*-Simon and Garfunkel

Lying here on the floor where you left me
I think I took too much
I'm crying here, what have you done?
I thought it would be fun
I can't stay on your life support
There's a shortage in the switch
I can't stay on your morphine
'Cause it's making me itch
I said I tried to call the nurse again
But she's being a little bitch
I think I'll get out of here

Where I can run just as fast as I can
To the middle of nowhere
To the middle of my frustrated fears
And I swear
You're just like a pill
'Stead of making me better
You keep making me ill
You keep making me ill

I haven't moved from the spot where you left me
It must be a bad trip
All of the other pills, they were different
Maybe I should get some help
I can't stay on your life support
There's a shortage in the switch
I can't stay on your morphine
'Cause it's making me itch
I said I tried to call the nurse again
But she's being a little bitch
I think I'll get out of here


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey guys.

^^ Jewel - Absence Of Fear

I woke the same as any other day
Except a voice was in my head
It said seize the day, pull the trigger
Drop the blade, and watch the rolling heads

The day I tried to live
I stole a thousand beggar's change
And gave it to the rich

The day I tried to win
I dangled from the power lines
And let the martyrs stretch
Singing

One more time around might do it
One more time around might make it
One more time around might do it
One more time around
The day I tried to live

Words you say never seem
To live up to the ones inside your head
The lives we make never seem
To ever get us anywhere but dead

The day I tried to live
I wallowed in the blood and mud with
All the other pigs

I woke the same as any other day you know
I should have stayed in bed

The day I tried to win
I wallowed in the blood and mud with
All the other pigs

And I learned that I was a liar
Just like you


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

The Ramones "gimme gimme........shock treatment"

The good news about losing the old site is I get to post my favorite stuff all over again........

Restless tonight
Cause I wasted the light.
Between both these times
I drew a really thin line.
It's nothing I planned,
And not that I can....
But you should be mine,
Across that line.

If I traded it all
If I gave it all away for one thing
Just for one thing.
If I sorted it out,
If I knew all about this one thing
Wouldn't that be something.

I promise I might,
Not walk on by.
Maybe next time
But not this time.

Even though I know,
I don't want to know.
Yeah I guess I know

I just hate how it sounds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Finger Eleven - One Thing!! I'll post a song later someone else can go


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Fleetwood Mac - I'm so Afraid

...

I don?t practice santeria
I ain?t got no crystal ball.
I had a million dollars but i?d,
I?d spend it all.
If I could find that heina and that sancho that she?s found,
Well I?d pop a cap in sancho and I?d slap her down.

What I really wanna know,
My baby, what I really want to say I can?t define.
Well it?s love,
That I need, oh ,
But my soul will have to,
Wait till I get back and find heina of my own.
Daddy?s gonna love one and all.

I feel the break,
Feel the break,
Feel the break and I got to live it up,
Oh, yea huh, well I swear that i.
What I really wanna know, baby,
What I really want to say I can?t define.
That love make it go,
My soul will have to...

What I really wanna say,
My baby,
What I really wanna say is I?ve got mine.
And I?ll make it, yes, I?m comin? up.

Tell sanchito that if he knows what is good for him he best go run and hide.
Daddy?s got a new .45.
And I won?t think twice to stick that barrel straight down sancho?s throat.
Believe me when I say that I got somethin for his punk ass.
What I really wanna know, my baby,
What I really wanna say is there?s just one,
Way back,
And I?ll make it, yea,
But my soul will have to wait.
Yea, yea, yea


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

"Most of Us Are Sad", by The Eagles

Well baby, there you stand.
With your little head down, in your hands.
Oh my God, you can't believe
It's happenin' again.
Your baby's gone, and you're all alone
And it looks like the end.

And you're back out on the street,
And you're tryin', to remember.
How will you start it over?
You don't know if you can.
You don't care much for a stanger's touch
But you can't hold your man.

You never thought you'd be alone baby, this far down the line.
And I know what's been on your mind,
You're afraid it's all been wasted time.

The autumn leaves, have got you thinkin
About the first time that you fell. 
You didn't love that boy too much, no no 
You just loved the boy too well, farewell.

So you live, from day to day.
And you dream about tomorrow, oh.
And the hours go by like minutes,
and the shadows, come to stay. 
So you take a little somthing
To make them go away...........

And I could have done so many things, baby
If I could only stop my mind,
From worrying about this wasted time.

Oooh, another love has come and gone.
Oooh, and the years keep rushing on. 
I remember what you told me, before you went out on your own:
Sometimes to keep it together, we got to leave it alone.........

So you can get on with your search baby,
And I can get on with mine.
And maybe some day we will find,
That it wasn't really wasted time.


Glad I was able to post that again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Wasted Time - The Eagles

I'll post one in a minute


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen of the class of ?99 
If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be 
it. The long term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by 
scientists whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable 
than my own meandering 
experience?I will dispense this advice now.

Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth; oh nevermind; you will not 
understand the power and beauty of your youth until they have faded. 
But trust me, in 20 years you?ll look back at photos of yourself and 
recall in a way you can?t grasp now how much possibility lay before 
you and how fabulous you really looked?.You?re not as fat as you 
imagine.

Don?t worry about the future; or worry, but know that worrying is as 
effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing 
bubblegum. The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that 
never crossed your worried mind; the kind that blindside you at 4pm 
on some idle Tuesday.

Do one thing everyday that scares you

Sing

Don?t be reckless with other people?s hearts, don?t put up with 
people who are reckless with yours.

Floss

Don?t waste your time on jealousy; sometimes you?re ahead, sometimes 
you?re behind?the race is long, and in the end, it?s only with 
yourself.

Remember the compliments you receive, forget the insults; if you 
succeed in doing this, tell me how.

Keep your old love letters, throw away your old bank statements.

Stretch

Don?t feel guilty if you don?t know what you want to do with your 
life?the most interesting people I know didn?t know at 22 what they 
wanted to do with their lives, some of the most interesting 40 year 
olds I know still don?t.

Get plenty of calcium.

Be kind to your knees, you?ll miss them when they?re gone.

Maybe you?ll marry, maybe you won?t, maybe you?ll have children,maybe 
you won?t, maybe you?ll divorce at 40, maybe you?ll dance the funky 
chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary?what ever you do, don?t 
congratulate yourself too much or berate yourself either ? your 
choices are half chance, so are everybody else?s. Enjoy your body, 
use it every way you can?don?t be afraid of it, or what other people 
think of it, it?s the greatest instrument you?ll ever 
own..

Dance?even if you have nowhere to do it but in your own living room.

Read the directions, even if you don?t follow them.

Do NOT read beauty magazines, they will only make you feel ugly.

Get to know your parents, you never know when they?ll be gone for 
good.

Be nice to your siblings; they are the best link to your past and the 
people most likely to stick with you in the future.

Understand that friends come and go,but for the precious few you 
should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps in geography and 
lifestyle because the older you get, the more you need the people you 
knew when you were young.

Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard; live 
in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft.

Travel.

Accept certain inalienable truths, prices will rise, politicians will 
philander, you too will get old, and when you do you?ll fantasize 
that when you were young prices were reasonable, politicians were 
noble and children respected their elders.

Respect your elders.

Don?t expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund, 
maybe you have a wealthy spouse; but you never know when either one 
might run out.

Don?t mess too much with your hair, or by the time you're 40, it will 
look 85.

Be careful whose advice you buy, but, be patient with those who 
supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia, dispensing it is a way of 
fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the 
ugly parts and recycling it for more than 
it?s worth.

But trust me on the sunscreen?

Wow sorry that's really long. It's actually a graduation speech and this band turned it into a song. Yup...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

You keep me hating.
You keep me low and full of grace.
You keep me waiting
You keep me listening to the bends

No amount of pointless days could make this go away

You have me on my knees
You have me listless and deranged.
You have me in your pocket.
You have me distant and estranged

No narcotics in my brain could make this go away

Im sorry that im not like you,
I worry that I dont act the way you want me to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

"Everybody is Free, to wear sunscreen"? Baz Luhrmann.....
I admit, had to look that one up. I've heard it though.

And, as a reminder of the rules to this thread: you have to guess the previous song before you post another. Cheating is allowed, though it's more fun if you don't have to. Also, no Joni Mitchell or the Collins chick. Like I said originally, nothing wrong with their music. It's just that those two particular voices are like finger nails on a chalkboard to me. 
Oh, and the ban on country music was lifted shortly before the site crashed, so if you like that kind of stuff go for it.

So, next song up:

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

All he asks from me is the food to give him strength
All he ever needs is love, and that he knows he'll get.

So, I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

All the pay I need comes shining through his eyes
I don't need no cold water to make me realize that.

I love my dog as much as I love you
But you may fade, my dog will always come through.

I love my dog baby, I love my dog........


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Cat Stevens - I love my dog (?) I have to admit I've looked up almost all of them!! except a few. sorry i'm no fun


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, I?m bein? followed by a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow
Leapin and hoppin? on a moonshadow, moonshadow, moonshadow

And if I ever lose my hands, lose my plough, lose my land,
Oh if I ever lose my hands, oh if.... I won?t have to work no more.
And if I ever lose my eyes, if my colours all run dry,
Yes if I ever lose my eyes, oh if.... I won?t have to cry no more.

And if I ever lose my legs, I won?t moan, and I won?t beg,
Yes if I ever lose my legs, oh if.... I won?t have to walk no more.
And if I ever lose my mouth, all my teeth, north and south,
Yes if I ever lose my mouth, oh if.... I won?t have to talk...

Did it take long to find me? I asked the faithful light.
Did it take long to find me? and are you gonna stay the night?

one of my dad's favorite songs. i like it too


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Norah Jones - The Prettiest Thing. She is soooo good live. Her voice is HUGE.

Good call on the "I Love My Dog" Lauren. I thought that might stump folks for a bit. It's on a very old album I have.

Another one from the old Board.....

If it came to pass, that they should ask,
What could I tell them?
Would they criticize behind my back?
Maybe I should let them.
Of if only then and only then
They would understand.
They'd turn a full-blooded city boy
Into a full-blooded city man.

If they could face it
I could take it in their eyes.
Oh I know I'd make it
Their tiny minds.
And sacred cows just fake it.
If only then and only then
They would understand.
They'd turn a full-blooded city boy
Into a full-blooded city man.

But I know the way they want me
In the way they publicize.
If they could turn their focus off
To the image in their eyes.
Maybe it would help them, help them understand.
Maybe it would help them, help them understand.
Maybe it would help them, help them understand.
That a full-blooded city boy
Is now a full-blooded city man.

Oh my soul.
Oh my soul.
Oh my soul.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

sc...  i cheated on that one. ahh sorry i felt bad when you thought i knew it. i need to brush up on my oldies. lol well not oldies but....older music. i'll let someone else get this one who might actually know it!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

trust me Lauren, without cheating - this thread would die. 
Honest, it's O.K. 
As a heads up to the one I just posted though - don't bother googling. The title is nowhere in the song........... 
I don't know how old you are or what kind of music you like, but in this case it doesn't matter. The song was done originally.....as a guess maybe 20 years ago. A very famous artist, it still gets play on the radio.

Edit by sc 
:lol: 
Never mind. I forgot we have Cloverstone the Magnificent in this group. She's tough I tell ya................and she posted exactly one minute before me. 
I know the song she just posted. I like the song she just posted. I am also running on about 4 hours of sleep for the last 4 days though, so am calling it a night..........


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

(pssst. Lauren. Cloverstone's song is about what you do when you go to sleep, by a group with a hair color for a name.....)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

hold on!! ill guess it i promise..one minute


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Lauren! This one is easy...............the title is all over the lyrics, and just take a look at Cloverstone's avatar (and no, the group is not called Orangie)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Blondie!!!!!!!!!!! (?) Dreaming!!! i dont know...

oh yeah i'm lilmieri333 in case you didnt know..


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!
Glad to know you are that Lauren too. 
:lol:

course now you're stuck putting up new lyrics. And I really am off to bed. Or to couch in the basement I guess, considering it's still about a million degrees around here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

haha wooohoooo. couldnt have done it without those lil hints. hm i guess its my turn to choose a song...so hold on one minute!!

oh and yes i am 16


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

she's not only younger than even YOU Cloverstone, but she is also two hours ahead of us timewise. 
Lauren, as a parent I feel the need to tell you - it's about time to hit the sack young lady.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

:? it *is *my last week of summer and last night i went to sleep at 6. not by choice...well yes by choice, but i wasnt tired at all and i swear before i knew it it was already 6. i'll go to bed at 2:15 (heh...)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

It's gettin' near dawn,
When lights close their tired eyes.
I'll soon be with you my love,
To give you my dawn surprise.
I'll be with you darling soon,
I'll be with you when the stars start falling.

I've been waiting so long
To be where I'm going
In the sunshine of your love.

I'm with you my love,
The light's shinin' through on you.
Yes, I'm with you my love,
It's the morning and just we two.
I'll stay with you darling now,
I'll stay with you till my seeds are all dried up.

I've been waiting so long
To be where I'm going
In the sunshine of your love.

lol oh, the titles in the song. heh. i think i'm learning this song on guitar so i decided to put it up...and i guess i'm off to bed too


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

you're not old till youre 100!!

i'll guess (google it) in a minute!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

26 is nothin'!!! it really isn't to me...maybe because i'm 16 but like i said youre not old until youre 100. my sister is 33 and acts like shes 18...so I dont know what im trying to prove but youre not old!! and even if you are, what can ya do.  Anyways,

Pearl Jam - Wishlist

and here's my song...

I'm packed and I'm holding 
I'm smiling, she's living, she's golden 
She lives for me, says she lives for me 
Ovation, her own motivation 
She comes round and she goes down on me 
And I make her smile, like a drug for you 
Do ever what you wanna do, coming over you 
Keep on smiling, what we go through 
One stop to the rhythm that divides you 
And I speak to you like the chorus to the verse 
Chop another line like a coda with a curse 
Come on like a freak show takes the stage 
We give them the games we play, she said... 
I want something else, to get me through this 
Semi-charmed kinda life, baby, baby 
I want something else, I'm not listening when you say good-bye 
The sky was gold, it was rose 
I was taking sips of it through my nose 
And I wish I could get back there, someplace back there 
Smiling in the pictures you would take 
Doing crystal myth, will lift you up until you break 
It won't stop, I won't come down 
I keep stock with the tick-tock rhythm, I bump for the drop 
And then I bumped up, I took the hit that I was given 
Then I bumped again, then I bumped again 
I said... 
How do I get back there, to the place where I fell asleep inside you 
How do I get myself back to the place where you said... 
I want something else, to get me through this 
Semi-charmed kinda life, baby, baby 
I want something else, I'm not listening when you say good-bye 
I believe in the sand beneath my toes 
The beach gives a feeling, an earthy feeling 
I believe in the faith that grows 
And the four right chords can make me cry 
When I'm with you I feel like I could die 
And that would be all right, all right 
And when the plane came in, she said she was crashing 
The velvet it rips in the city, we tripped on the urge to feel alive 
Now I'm struggling to survive, those days you were wearing that velvet dress 
You're the priestess, I must confess 
Those little red panties they pass the test 
Slide up around the belly, face down on the mattress 
One 
And you hold me, and we're broken 
Still it's all that I wanna do, just a little now 
Feel myself, head made of the ground 
I'm scared, I'm not coming down 
No, no 
And I won't run for my life 
She's got her jaws now, locked down in a smile 
But nothing is all right, all right 
And I want something else, to get me through this life 
Baby, I want something else 
Not listening when you say... 
Good-bye, good-bye, good-bye 
Good-bye 
The sky was gold, it was rose 
I was taking sips of it through my nose 
And I wish I could get back there 
Someplace back there, in the place we used to start 
I want something else


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey, I actually know this one!!

Blink 182 - Adams song. sad song 

Yeah, I understand what you're saying. One thing that keeps me going is knowing that when I recover there will most likely be moments that I will not have forgotten about the dp and stuff, but it won't matter anymore. It will just be a foggy memory and that's all I want it to be. Sorry I'm not much help but...I don't know anymore.
:? 
I'll post another song in a minute


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

You and I in a little toy shop
buy a bag of balloons with the money we've got
Set them free at the break of dawn
'Til one by one, they were gone
Back at base, bugs in the software
Flash the message, "Something's out there"
Floating in the summer sky
99 red balloons go by.

99 red balloons floating in the summer sky
Panic bells, it's red alert
There's something here from somewhere else
The war machine springs to life
Opens up one eager eye
Focusing it on the sky
Where 99 red balloons go by.

99 Decision Street, 99 ministers meet
To worry, worry, super-scurry
Call the troops out in a hurry
This is what we've waited for
This is it boys, this is war
The president is on the line
As 99 red balloons go by.

99 Knights of the air
ride super-high-tech jet fighters
Everyone's a Silverhero
Everyone's a Captain Kirk
With orders to identify
To clarify and classify
Scramble in the summer sky
As 99 red balloons go by.

99 dreams I have had
In every one a red balloon
It's all over and I'm standin' pretty
In this dust that was a city
If I could find a souvenier
Just to prove the world was here...
And here is a red balloon
I think of you and let it go.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Dave Matthews Band - If I had it all

I think I'm finally going to bed. 2 hours after I said I would. goodnightttttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Mott the Hoople and the game of Life. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Andy Kaufman in the wrestling match. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Monopoly, Twenty one, checkers, and chess. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Mister Fred Blassie in a breakfast mess. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Let's play Twister, let's play Risk. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
See you in heaven if you make the list. Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.

Now, Andy did you hear about this one? Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
Hey Andy are you goofing on Elvis? Hey, baby. Are we losing touch?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Live - Lightning Crashes


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

El Condor Pasa, Simon and Garfunkel

this one's hokey, but I still like it.....

Don't look at me.

Every day is so wonderful
And suddenly, it's hard to breathe
Now and then, I get insecure
From all the fame, I'm so ashamed.

I am beautiful, no matter what they say,
And words can't bring me down.
I am beautiful, in every single way,
Yes, words can't bring me down.
So don't you bring me down today.

To all your friends, you are delirious
So consumed in all your doom.
Trying hard to fill the emptiness,
The piece is gone and the puzzle undone.
That's the way it is.

You are beautiful, no matter what they say.
Words can't bring you down.
You are beautiful, in every single way
Yes, words won't bring you down.
Don't bring me down today......

No matter what we do
No matter what they say
We're the song inside the tune
Full of beautiful mistakes.

And everywhere we go
The sun will always shine.
Tomorrow we might wake on the other side,
All the other times.

We are beautiful no matter what they say
Yes, words won't bring us down.
We are beautiful, no matter what they say,
Yes, words can't bring us down. 
Don't you bring me down today.

O.K., you can look at me now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

That would be none other than James "Big Jim" Tayler, You've Got a Friend.

I'm listening to this on the radio right now. The band was a one hit wonder. But oh what a hit........

There she stood, in the street
Smilin' from her head to her feet.

I said, "Hey, what is this?"
Now maybe, baby
Maybe she's in need of a kiss.

I said, "Hey, what's your name?
Maybe we can see things the same."

"Now don't you wait, or hesitate.
Let's move before they raise the parking rate."

All right now, baby it's a-all right now.
All right now, baby it's a-all right now.

(let me tell you now)

I took her home, to my place
Watchin' every move on her face.

She said, "Look, what's your game?
Are you tryin' to put me to shame?"

I said, "Slow, don't go so fast,
don't you think that love can last?"

She said, "Love, Lord above,
now you're tryin' to trick me in love."

All right now, baby, it's a-all right now.
All right now, baby, it's a-all right now.

:shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Ooh, Ooh! Um....the one who's daughter is in that one show with the skinny blonde girl with a hotel for a last name.....
Paris Hilton! Wait.......the other one the other one - Ritchie! I think a Ritchie is in that show anyway. 
Lionel Ritchie. He sang the song you posted. Hello.

And, since we seem to have dropped off into sappy song land.....

When people say you're not my kind
And that your clothes are out of line
And that your hair isn't combed all the time
You're not real pretty, but you're mine.

We have a great big old society
That won't make room for folks like you and me.
But I got some real bad news for them my friend
They're on the outside looking in.

We've got a great thing going
And it's gonna keep on growing
And I hope that soon they'll see the light
But until that time they'll have to blow their mind,
Cos it ain't us that's gonna lose this fight.

So when we're walking I don't care
When all those people stop and stare.
If they'd look in your eyes they'd see
You're not realy pretty, but you belong to me.

Hey hey hey now
Hey hey hey now.
When you're loving me baby
And when I hold you baby
I know you love me baby.
You know I'll never leave you.
I know I'll always love you.
You know I love you baby,
You know I love you baby.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Too late. The damage has been done. I posted another goofy one. 
And now I am off to watch the Olympics Opening Ceremonies......


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Forgive my not guessing, Clover, I went through Hell with this last 
night. Heard this on the radio last p.m. An oldie but very goodie. 
In googling on a lyric site I got an adware/malware/miner program that 
loaded itself on my computer. Spent until 3a.m. fixing it. God 
willing. So Hell, I'm posting this, without guessing, LOL*

Love this song. Also never got the name of the *Original* group 
that did this in the sixties/seventies. If someone knows, TELL ME, LOL. I think I know.... man what a night. Going between fixing the 'puter, the 
Olympics, and the AFI top 100 Movie Songs.

*Guess which was the #1 AFI film song?
And CBC, the Canadian station covers the Olympics MUCH better than the 
U.S. station. More explanation of the amazing Greek history. 
Cool.*

The song, with cooooooooooooooooooool intro..............

ba-ba, ba-ba-ba, ba ba ba baaaaaaaaa (very cool instrumental intro)

Hearts go astray
Leaving hearts when they go.
You went away
Just when I needed you so.

Finding your way
You come back wanting me.
I'm going to stay
Loving you enlessly.

[Chorus -- with descant that is really neat]
Open up your eyes,
Then you'll realise,
Here I stand with my Ever...................
Need you by my side
There's no need to hide
Never be denied
Ever.....................

Oh yeah my ever.....................
Look in my eyes
See my love burning strong
No more goodbyes.
In yours arms I belong
Baby now hour was come.
All my dreams have come true
Two hearts as one
Loving me loving you.

Ba-ba, ba-ba-ba, ba, ba, ba, baaaaaaa..... (that starts the song and is

a cool beat throughout....)

[Chorus]
Open up your eyes
Then you'll realise
Here I stand with my Ever................
Need you by my side
There's no need to hide
Never be denied Ever.....................

[Chorus]
From the very start,
Open you'll realise
Realise the power of ever..................
Oh yeah my ever.................
This love will last forever,
You are my ever..................
You are my ever.................

[Chorus]
Open up your eyes
Then you'll realise
Here I stand with my Ever................

Goes on forever w/chorus................

Love,
D :shock:

I'm so sad re: all the songs we lost. But that's OK. I can repost all my favorites 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Clover, thats *I Have A Dream* by Abba

In 1965 Vietnam seemed like just another foreign war, 
but it wasn't.
It was different in many ways, as so were those that did the fighting.
In World War II the average age of the combat soldier was 26...
In Vietnam he was 19.
In inininininin Vietnam he was 19.

(TV announcer's voice)
The shooting and fighting of the past two weeks continued today
25 miles west of Saigon
I really wasn't sure what was going on (Vet's Voice)

In Vietnam the combat soldier typicaly served a twelve month tour of duty but
was exposed to hostile fire almost everyday

Hundreds of Thousands of men who saw heavy combat in Vietnam were arrested
since discharge
Their arrest rate is almost twice that of non-veterans of the same age.
There are no accurate figures of how many of these men have been incarcerated. 
But, a Veterans Administration study concludes that the greater of Vets
exposure to combat could more likely affect his chances of being arrested or
convicted.

This is one legacy of the Vietnam War

(Singing Girls)
All those who remember the war
They won't forget what they've seen..
Destruction of men in their prime
whose average was 19
Dedededededede-Destruction
Dedededededede-Destruction
War, War
Dededede-Destruction, wa-wa-War, wa-War, War
Dedededededede-Destruction
War, War

After World War II the Men came home together on troop ships, but the Vietnam
Vet often arrived home within 48 hours of jungle combat
Perhaps the most dramatic difference between World War II and VietNam was
coming home.. .none of them received a hero's welcome
None of them received a heroes welcome, none of them, none of them
Nenene Nenene None of them, none of them, none of them (etc...)
None of them received a hero's welcome
None of them received a hero's welcome

According to a Veteran's Administration study
Half of the Vietnam combat veterans suffered from what Psychiatrists call
Post-Traumatic-Stress-Disorder
Many vets complain of alienation, rage, or guilt
Some succumb to suicidal thoughts 
Eight to Ten years after coming home almost eight-hundred-thousand men are
still fighting the VietNam War

(Singing Girls)
Dedededededede-Destruction

(Soldiers Voice)
When we came back it was different.. Everybody wants to know "How'd it
happenned to those guys over there 
There's gotta be something wrong somewhere
We did what we had to do
There's gotta be something wrong somewhere
People wanted us to be ashamed of what it made us
Dad had no idea what he went to fight and he is now
All we want to do is come home
All we want to do is come home
What did we do it for
All we want to do is come home
Was it worth it


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

19 - Paul Hardcastle

Good call Wendy, welcome back to the thread.

This one is the same basic theme, done about 15 years earlier:

There's something happening here,
What it is, ain't exactly clear.
There's a man with a gun over there
Tellin' me, I got to beware.

I think it's time we stop, children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's going' down.....
There's battle lines bein' drawn,
Nobody's right, if everybody's wrong.
Young people speaking their minds
Getting so much resistance, from behind.
I think it's time we stop, hey what's that sound,
Everybody look what's goin' down.

What a field day for the heat.
A thousand people in the street.
Singing songs, and a carryin' signs,
Mostly say, "Hooray For Our Side."
It's time we stop, hey, what's that sound,
Everybody look what's goin' down.

Paranoia strikes deep.
Into your heart, it will creep.
It starts, when you're always afraid.
You step outa' line, the man come, and take you away.
We better stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down.
Stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down.
Stop, children, what's that sound,
Everybody look what's goin' down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for your welcoming me, sc 

Its: For What Its Worth by Rush.

I had to google for your song. I do know it but didnt know the artist and the song's name.

A new song in a moment. The '19' song by Paul Hardcastle, I feel like I know what the combatting soldiers went through, although the horiffic experiences they've had is beyond my range. I guess its due to the PTSD they have suffered (and are still suffering). In one way or another this song speaks very much to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

I couldnt find one within the War-range, but this one is really a beauty:

I was only seventeen when she looked at me that way
Seems like yesterday
I was only foolin` `round but she stole my heart away
I`ve never been the same

I felt the strangest feeling like a raging fire it burned
She left I cried for weeks and
I can`t forget her or the lesson that I learned

Love changes, changes everything
Love makes you fly it can break your wings
Love changes, changes everything
Love makes the rules from fools to kings
Love changes, love changes everything

Then the years went rollin` by
I grew up and moved away
Had to earn my pay
Found another lover then
But my heart is sad to say
It only ended up the same way

And I wondered was I destined to spend my life alone
Oh girl you answered my question
This time it`s working you`ve given me new hope

Love changes, changes everything
Love makes you fly it can break your wings
Love changes, changes everything
Love makes the rules from fools to kings
Love changes, love changes everything

I`ve seen the way love shakes ya makes ya break ya
It`s got a power of it`s own


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Just one eensy correction, but it's important to me seeing as how this short-lived group ended up producing some of the best musicians of my era (remember, I'm waaay older than you are),................. Buffalo Springfield was the first to do "For What It's Worth."

And that's supposedly what put me in this mess by the way - PTSD. 
When "19" came out..........yep, I thought somebody had written it for me.
Though I wasn't there, I sometimes wonder how anybody could come back from Vietnam without being totally screwed up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Jewel - Life Uncommon

Yes.....
I can't believe the news today.
Oh, I can't close my eyes
And make it go away.
How long,
How long must we sing this song?
'cause tonight, we can be as one.
Tonight.....

Broken bottles under children's feet,
Bodies strewn across the dead end street.
But I won't heed the battle call
It puts my back up
Puts my back up against the wall.

Sunday, Bloody Sunday
Sunday, Bloody Sunday
Sunday, Bloody Sunday

And the battle's just begun.
There's many lost, but tell me, who has won?
The trench is dug within our hearts
And mothers, children, brothers, sisters.......
Torn apart.

Sunday, Bloody Sunday
Sunday, Bloody Sunday

How long,
How long must we sing this song?
How long, how long......
'cause tonight, we can be as one.

Wipe the tears from your eyes
Wipe your tears away.....

And it's true, we are immune.
When fact is fiction and TV reality.
And today the millions cry,
We eat and drink while tomorrow they die. 
The real battle's just begun,
To claim the victory Jesus won
On
Sunday, Bloody Sunday.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

U2-Sunday Bloody Sunday


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

wow i actually know a song

U2- Bloody Sunday

am i correct?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

wow, Pure Narcotic probably posted his reply seconds before i did


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

^ you didn't even guess anything it should be my turn to post some lyrics, correct?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

i wanted to make sure that my guess was right

now i'll post some lyrics

She was on her way to becoming a college graduate
Wouldn't even stop to talk to the average kid
The type of latina I'd sit and contemplate marriage with
Fuck the horse and carriage shit, her love was never for hire
Disciplined, intellectual beauty's what I desire
Flyer than Salma Hayek or Jennifer Lopez
Everyone told me, kickin' it to her was hopeless
At first I just thought, she didn't mess with broke kids
The thug ****** always talking about, how they smoke kids
But the rich-sniff-coke kids got no play
"I'm not even interested" is what her body language would say
Everyone around the way, gave up trying to get in it
It didn't matter how good your game was, she wasn't with it
On the block, bitches was jealous, but wouldn't admit it
Talk shit, and deny to everyone that they did it
'Cause they regreted the long list of ****** that they let hit it
And no one ever gave them shit except McDonald's and did-dick
Smoking weed with thoughts of envy, whenever they lit it
She smoked intelligently and they bit it, always trying to copy
But when they tried to use her vocab, they sounded sloppy
She had a style, all her own, respectful and pure
I was sick in the head for her, and there wasn't a cure

[Hook ]
Don't you know that, time waits for no man
Not fate, it's all planned
I'm blessed just to know you
I've loved and I've lost just to hold you all night
Can't find, a reason why
God came, to you and I
If I had the chance again, I'd never let you go
Hold tight to your love, 'cause you never know

[Verse 2]
Her eyes are brown and beautiful, yet empty and sad
I used to talk to her occasionally, and she was glad
That I wasn't just another ***** trying to get in it
So every now and then we'd stop and talk for a minute
I didn't have a gimmick so the minutes turned to hours
On her birthday, I gave her a poem with flowers
Then I took her out to dinner after her cousin's baby shower
We talked about, power to the people and such
We spent more time together but it was never enough
I never tried to sneak a touch, or even cop a feel
I was too interested, in keeping it real
Perfectly honest and complete, she would always call me "carino,"
And never Technique, bought me a new book to read every 2 or 3 weeks
Forever changing the expression of my thoughts when I speak
It was because of her, I even deaded all of my freaks
She convinced me, to stop hangin' out on the streets
To stop robbin' and stealin', from people like you
Instead I took her out to the Apollo and the Bronxu
We sailed in Barrio (?) and the Metropolitan too
Got to the point when I was either with her or my crew
So I decided one day, to tell her my feelings was true
I couldn't live without her so I told her, facing my fears
But honey's only response, was a face full of tears
She could only sob hysterically, holding me tight
I tried to speak, but she wouldn't stop until I left sight
I felt like a moth who got himself too close to the light
Except I didn't burn, I turned cold after that night

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
I went on with my life, college and my career
Ended up locked up like an animal for a year
Where the C.O.'s talk to you like they were the overseer
Then I got sent to the hole, when my exit was near
At night in my cell, I'd close my eyes and I'd see her
Hold her close in my dreams, but when I woke she disappeared
Just an empty cell until the state gave me parole in the summer
came back, in tact and on track
But the fact of the matter, is I still felt cold
Even after my mother, hugged me, cryin' at home
My real ****** would catch me thinkin', out of my zone
Fuckin' lots of different women, but I still felt alone
Relatively well-known around the New York underground
But I kept thinking of her and how we used to be down
The sound of her voice, and the beautiful smell of her hair
Though gone physically, somehow it was still there
I had to do something, because the shit was too much to bear
So I went and visited the building where she used to live
The world looks a lot different after you do a bid
The way your life done changed
While primitive minds (are) still stuck in the same game
Like her cousin who was on the corner slangin' cocaine
Stepped in the lobby and tapped the button next to her last name
Her mom buzzed me up and hugged me up, like a mother oughta
But her facial expression changed, when I asked about her daughter

[Hook]

[Verse 4]
She told me that there was a note for me, that was left behind
She had left it there waiting, for such a long time
I was inclined to ask about it but she brought it up first
I saw a tear swelling up in her eye, and then she cursed
She told me where the letter was and I started thinking the worst
Reversed my position, stepped over and opened the door
And sure enough there was an envelope with my name on the floor
"Nobody loves you more than me carino" is what the letter said

"By the time you get to read this, I'll probably be dead
But when you left in '97 a part of me went to Heaven
I thank God at least I got to know what love really was
But it hurt me, to see what true love really does
'Cause even though we never made love, you were all that there was
It was because I loved you so much that I had to make you leave
You made me doubt the way I thought, you made me want to believe
And then I slipped up, and I let you get close to me
It was hard to not be openly when people spoke to me
This was not the way I thought my life was supposed to be
Baby don't you see, I had a blood transfusion that left me with HIV
Hoped the end exists for me since late in 1993
I died a virgin, I wish I could've given myself to you
I cried in the hospital because there was no one else but you
Promise that you'll meet me in paradise inevitably
No matter what, I'll keep your love forever with me"

What happened for the rest of the day is still a blur
But I remember wishing that I was dead, instead of her
She was buried on August 3rd
The story ends without a sequel
And now you know why Technique, don't fucking fall in love with people
Hold the person that you love closely if they're next to you
The one you love, not the person that'll simply have sex with you
Appreciate them to the fullest extent, and then beyond
'Cause you never really know what you got, until it's gone


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Too many of us posting at the same time....
Cloverstone's was Moonlight Drive - The Doors.

So where does that leave us.............
Since Bro guesses about one out of every 16,000 songs posted, I say let his lyrics stand for now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Christ, I have to do everything around here........
O.K., so I'll admit I brought the big guns out for this one - my 15 year old.
He listens to this kind of stuff. My younger son, on the other hand, enjoys good music. Actually plays my albums from the old days. And he likes it REAL LOUD like I do.

Anyway, Bro's tune is by somebody called the Immortal Technique. Called "You Never Know."

And since I had the 'ol LP out anyway -

Well there goes another day.
Now I wonder why
You and I
Keep telling lies.
I can't believe that what you say
'cause tomorrows lullaby
Can't passify
My lonesome crying.
Make believe that's all you know.
And to make believe is a game,
A child's rein
You've changed your name.
So sadly I watch the show.
I watched you become.
Truth is the shame.
Yeah, too much pain.
A childs claim to fame.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

*The Rose* by Bette Middler

Next song in a moment


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

O.K., new rule. We will call it "The Eleven Hour Rule", meaning if you guess a song but don't post a new one within 11 hours, it's up for grabs.

So, and even though I am a few minutes early.........

How can people be so heartless?
How can people be so cruel?
Easy to be hard,
Easy to be cold.

How can people have no feelings?
How can they ignore their friends?
Easy to be proud.
Easy to say no.

And especially people
Who care about strangers.
Who care about evil
And social injustice.
Do you only
Care about the bleeding crowd?
How about a needing friend?
I need a friend.

How, can people be so heartless?
You know I'm hung up on you.
Easy to give in,
Easy to help out.

And especially people
Who care about strangers.
Who say they care about social injustice.
Do you only
Care about the bleeding crowd?
How about a needing friend?
I need a friend.

How, can people have no feelings?
How, can they ignore their friends?
Easy to be hard
Easy to be cold
Easy to be proud
Easy to say no.

:shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

"Thank You," Cloverstone. That song by Dido reminded me of my wife.

Combined with just watching the U.S. men win Silver in team gymnastics - guess I'll be going to bed with a smile tonight then.

Should've kept on goin'
But the hurt was showing
When she looked at me that way
I had to stay.
I knew I had to get to know her name.

The town was weary.
She was to marry.
Someone planned years ago,
Her eyes said no.
I knew I had to get to know her name.

And when I got her all alone,
She told me through the tears
That she didn't really love him.
But he'd waited for so many years,
She said she couldn't break his heart.
She'd rather live with hers.
And though I told her she should leave with me,
She just could not believe with me.

Should've kept on goin'
Better than not knowin'.
That he made her his wife.
He took her life.
You know, I did't even know her name.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Pearl Jam - baby

ahh i dont know!! but i love that song..ill look it up in a minute and ill post another song in a minute. or in less than 11 hours


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Pearl Jam - Last Kiss

Levon wears his war wound like a crown
He calls his child jesus
`cause he likes the name
And he sends him to the finest school in town

Levon, levon likes his money
He makes a lot they say
Spend his days counting
In a garage by the motorway

He was born a pauper to a pawn on a christmas day
When the new york times said God is dead
And the war?s begun
Alvin tostig has a son today

And he shall be levon
And he shall be a good man
And he shall be levon
In tradition with the family plan
And he shall be levon
And he shall be a good man
He shall be levon

Levon sells cartoon balloons in town
His family business thrives
Jesus blows up balloons all day
Sits on the porch swing watching them fly

And jesus, he wants to go to venus
Leaving levon far behind
Take a balloon and go sailing
While levon, levon slowly dies


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Tracy Chapman - at this point in my life


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Tracy Chapman - At this point (in my life)

"Now I lay me down to cheat...
on the woman I love so!
If I die between these sheets....
I pray to god she'll never know!

Been a while since I've stopped by. Someone has redecorated. I'm a brand new member. feel like a new chicken!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

"Now I Lay Me Down To Cheat" (which I did to get this title) by David Alan Coe.

Welcome back to the cabmeister. We need all the folks we can get in this thread. 
Not sure who's up next. I'm thinking Lauren should have a go at it........


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

The "Eleven Hour Rule" has officially been invoked. Anybody can post a new tune.............

And congratulations to the U.S. mens 4X200 freestyle relay team for kicking some Australian booty. Kudos also to both the U.S. women and men's team gymnastics efforts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

madonna "la isla bonita"

had a "near religious experience"
walking under the full moon and listening to this cd on the walkman>

Esa mujer me esta matando
Me a espinado el corazon
Por mas que trato de olvidarla

Mi alma no da razon
Mi corazon aplastado
Herido y abandonado
Aber aber tu sabes dime mi amor por favor
Que dolor nos quedo

Chorus: 
Ah ah ah corazon espinado
Ah ah ah como me duele el amor


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Winter - Tori Amos.

This is a hokey song, and I've even posted it before. I just really screwed up though and am very sad. 
For H -

When I was, a younger man I hadn't a care.
Foolin' around, hitting the town, growing my hair.
You came along and stole my heart, when you entered my life.
Ooh babe, you got what it takes and I made you my wife.

Since then, I never looked back
It's almost like living a dream.
And oooooh, I love you.

You came along, from far away and found me here.
I was playin' around, feeling down, hitting the beer.
You picked me up, from off the floor, and gave me a smile.
You said, "You're much too young, your life ain't begun,
Let's walk for awhile."

And as my head was spinnin' round
I gazed into your eyes.
And though, ooooh, I want you.

Thank you babe, for being a friend
And shinin' your light in my life.
'cause, ooooh, I need you.

As my head was comin' round
I gazed into your eyes,
And though, ooooh, I want you.

Thank you babe for bein' my friend,
And shinin' your light in my life.
'cause ooh, I need you.

As my head was comin' round
I gazed into your eyes
And thought, oooooh, I want you.

Thanks again for being my friend,
And straightenin' out my life.
'cause, oooh I need you.

Since then, I never looked back
It's almost like livin' a dream
Ooooh, I got you.

If ever a man, had it all
It would have to be me.
And oooh, I love you.

why am I such a self-destructive little fuck?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm not here to anoint you
I would lick your feet
But is that the sickest move?
I wear my own crown and sadness and sorrow
And who'd have thought tomorrow could be so strange?
My loss, and here we go again

I'll take you over, there
I'll take you over, there
Aluminum, tastes like fear
Adrenaline, it pulls us near

I'll take you over
It tastes like fear, there
I'll take you over

Look up, what do you see?
All of you and all of me
Fluorescent and starry
Some of them, they surprise

I can't look it in the eyes
Seconal, Spanish fly, absinthe, kerosene
Cherry-flavored neck and collar
I can smell the sorrow on your breath
The sweat, the victory and sorrow
The smell of fear, I got it

I'll take you over, there
I'll take you over, there
Aluminum, tastes like fear
Adrenaline, it pulls us near

I'll take you over
It tastes like fear, there
I'll take you over

Pulls us near
Tastes like fear.

Nearer, nearer
Over, over, over, over
Yeah, look over
I'll take you there, oh, yeah
I'll take you there
Oh, over
I'll take you there
Over, let me
I'll take you there..
There, there, baby, yeah


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Cloverstone's could be John Lennon "I didn't mean to hurt you"
The last line of Pure Narcotic's song - sounds like REM.

"Well ,you're showing me different sign,
even after the flame is dyin',
you'll get used to me baby,
you just wait and see oh lady,
cause I've been in love before,
and I love you a whole lot more.
If you want it to be real good to ya,
when I'm layin' here making love to ya,

listen real close to me lady,
I want to get it straight right now ohhhh baby,
cause I'm lovin' you more and more and more
Lady Blue.

Sad baby, blue lady - sing me your love song,
I just want you to know, that I'm lovin' you
more and more and more.

So if you want it to be real good to ya,
when I'm layin' here makin' love to ya,
a listen real close to me baby,
you just wait and see lady,
I've got a lotta love to give ya,
I've got a whole life to spend if you'll
just let me - sing a sweet love song...
Lady Blue, oh sing a love song
Lady Blue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

R.O. Smith "Angel"

I saw a T-shirt once that impressed me much. The graphic was of a little brown man wearing a pith helmet, Ho Chi Minh Sandals, and stalking along a jungle trail, AK-47 at the ready. The caption of the T-Shirt is a quote from Robert Duvall's character in the movie "apocalypse now" and is the title of a song which contains the following snipped lyrics:

Everybody wants to rule the world
Must be something we get from birth
Satellites will make space burn
Africa is choking on their Coca Cola
Charlie don't surf for his hamburger Momma
Charlie's gonna be a napalm star


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Times up!
"Charlie Don't Surf" by The Clash


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*The Eagles* !! Yeah for the old farts! :lol:

Thanks for the nod Clover.

Okay, let me see if I can work this new posting out. Be Back in a while.

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Have we done this one?

how can you see into my eyes, like open doors
leading you down into my core
where I've become so numb
without a soul
my spirit sleeping somewhere cold
until you find it there and lead it back home

[Chorus]
(wake me up) wake me up inside (i can't wake up) wake me up inside
(save me) call my name and save me from the dark
(wake me up) bid my blood to run (i can't wake up) before I come undone
(save me) save me from the nothing I've become

now that I know what I'm without, you can't just leave me
breathe into me and make me real
bring me to life

[Chorus]

bring me to life
I've been living a lie
there's nothing inside
bring me to life

frozen inside without your touch, without your love, darling
only you are the life among the dead

all this time I can't believe I couldn't see
kept in the dark, but you were there in front of me
I've been sleeping a thousand years it seems
got to open my eyes to everything
without a thought, without a voice, without a soul
don't let me die here
there must be something more

bring me to life

[Chorus]

I've been living a lie
there's nothing inside
bring me to life


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2004)

Wake Me Up Inside. Been done more than once I think, but I'll go with Evanescence.

this one is from memory......missing some of the lines, but got most of them:

God don't make no promises that he don't keep.
You got some big dreams, baby, but in order to dream
You gotta still be asleep.

When you gonna wake up?
When you gonna wake up and strengthen the things that remain?

Spiritual advisors and gurus to guide your every move
Instant inner peace and every step you take has got to be approved.

Do you ever wonder just what God requires?
You think he's just an errand boy to satisfy your wandering desires?

When you gonna wake up?
When you gonna wake up and strengthen the things that remain?

You can't take it with you and you know that it's too worthless
to be sold.
They tell you, "Time is money" as if your life
Was worth it's weight in gold.

There a man up on a cross and he's been crucified.
Do you have any idea why or for who he died?

When you gonna wake up?
When you gonna wake up and strengthen the things that remain?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*No Tears in Heaven* - Eric Clapton

God what a touching song.

BRB


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown

We were so close there was no room
We bled inside each other's wounds
We all had caught the same disease
And we all sang the songs of peace

Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown

So raise candles high 'cause if you don't
We could stay black against the night
Oh raise them higher again
And if you do we could stay dry against the rain

Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown

We were so close there was no room
We bled inside each other's wounds
We all had caught the same disease
And we all sang the songs of peace

Some came to sing, some came to pray
Some came to keep the dark away
So raise candles high 'cause if you don't
We could stay black against the sky
Oh oh raise them higher again
And if you do we could stay dry against the rain

Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown

Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown
Lay down lay down lay it all down
Let your white birds smile
At the ones who stand and frown.....


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Time* Hootie and the Blowfish ( Charleston, SC )


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

As I was walking down the street one day 
A man came up to me and asked me what the time was that was 
on my watch, yeah 
And I said 
Does anybody really know what time it is 
I don't 
Does anybody really care 
care 
If so I can't imagine why 
about time 
We've all got time enough to cry 
Oh no, no 
And I was walking down the street one day 
A pretty lady looked at me and said her diamond watch had 
stopped cold dead 
And I said 
Does anybody really know what time it is 
I don't 
Does anybody really care 
care 
If so I can't imagine why 
about time 
We've all got time enough to cry 
Oh no, no 
And I was walking down the street one day 
Being pushed and shoved by people trying to beat the clock, 
oh, so I just don't know, 
I just don't know 
And I said, yes I said 
Background Vocal: 
People runnin' everywhere 
Don't know the way to go 
Don't know where I am 
Can't see past the next step 
Don't have to think past the last mile 
Have no time to look around 
Just run around, run around and think why 
Does anybody really know what time it is 
I don't 
Does anybody really care 
care 
If so I can't imagine why 
about time 
We've all got time enough to die 
Oh no, no.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Clover I like that song!

*Paper In Fire*-John 'Cougar' Mellencamp


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Nobody on the road
Nobody on the beach
I feel it in the air
The summer's out of reach
Empty lake, empty streets
The sun goes down alone
I'm drivin' by your house
Though I know you're not at home

But I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin' in the sun
You got your hair combed back and your sunglasses on, baby
And I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone

I never will forget those nights
I wonder if it was a dream
Remember how you made me crazy?
Remember how I made you scream
Now I don't understand what happened to our love
But babe, when I get you back
I'm gonna show you what I'm made of

I can see you-
Your brown skin shinin' in the sun
I see you walkin' real slow and you're smilin' at everyone
I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
After the boys of summer have gone

Out on the road today, I saw a BLACK FLAG sticker on a Cadillac
A little voice Inside my head said, "Don't look back. You can never look back."
I thought I knew what love was
What did I know?
Those days are gone forever
I should just let them go but-


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

One-fourth of my favorite band ever - Don Henley, without the rest of the Eagles.
The Boys of Summer.

Look at us baby, up all night
Tearing our love apart.
Aren't we the same two people who live
Through years in the dark?
Every time I try to walk away
Something makes me turn around and stay.
And I can't tell you why.

When we get crazy,
It just ain't right
(try to keep your head little girl)
Girl, I get lonely too.
You don't have to worry
Just hold on tight
(don't get caught up in your little world)
'cause I love you.
Nothing's wrong as far as I can see
We make it harder than it has to be.
And I can't tell you why,
No, baby.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*I can't tell you why* The Eagles...again...poor SC.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Out in the shiny night the rain was
softly falling
The tracks that ran down the boulevard
had all been washed away
Out of the silver light the past came
softly calling
And I remembered the times we spent
Inside the Sad Cafe

Oh, it seemed like a holy place
Protected by amazing grace
And we would sing right out loud
The things we could not say
We thought we could change this world
With words like "love" and "freedom"
We were part of the lonely crowd
Inside the Sad Cafe

Oh, expecting to fly
We would meet on that beautiful shore
in the sweet by and by

Some of their dreams came true
Some just passed away
And some of them stayed behind
Inside the Sad Cafe

The clouds rolled in and hid that shore
Now that Glory Train, it don't
stop here no more

Now I look at the years gone by
And wonder at the powers that be
I don't know why fortune smiles on some
And lets the rest go free

Maybe the time has drawn the faces I recall
But things in this life change very
slowly if they ever change at all
There's no use in asking why
It just turned out that way
So meet me at midnight, baby
Inside the Sad Cafe
Why don't you meet me at midnight, baby
Inside the Sad Cafe

( ummmm...we got to snap out of this  )


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks terri. "Sad Cafe", the Eagles. 
Sometimes there's nothing like a sad song to cheer a person up. 
But you're right - enough of a good thing maybe. Since all I can post are sad songs right now..............somebody else can have a turn.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

hey SC...I'm all about sad songs, sad movies...sad is one of the only emotions that feels normal. here...i'll do another one.

let's have Sad Song Sunday.

hang in there.
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Is his hair still as long?
Are his eyes still as blue?
Can his face still conceal
Every clue to his mood?
Does his brow still display
Every beat of his heart?
Did he ask after me?
Did you send my regards?

CHORUS
Or did you tell him that I?ve died
in every way that matters?
And did you tell him how I cry
with every day that passes?
That I am raw and bruised and torn
That I can?t function any more
Well, did you tell him that?

II
Well I?d tell him myself
But I don?t have the nerve
And I know, to my shame,
This is all I deserve
But I hope for my sake
You were not indiscreet
If he asked how I was,
Hope you lied, through your teeth

REPEAT CHORUS

MIDDLE 8
And if he didn?t want to know
Oh, my friend, don?t tell me that
Did you never speak my name?
Did he never even ask?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Scary thing? That's like the 4th song in a row I knew right away.

"Did You Tell Him?" Eleanor Mcevoy

a little hokey, and not nearly so sad as the one you just put up (wow), but it still fits into the "sad" category I think. Plus I can remember all the words:

I can't light no more of your darkness.
All my pictures, seem to fade to black and white.
I'm growing tired, and time stands still before me
Frozen here, on the ladder of my life.

Too late, to save myself from falling.
I took a chance, and changed your way of life.
But you misread, my meaning when I met you.
Closed the door, and left me blinded by the light.

Don't let the sun go down on me.
Although I search myself, it's always someone else I see
I'd just allow, a fragment of your life to wander free.
But losing everything, is like the sun going down on me.

I can't find, oh, the right romantic line
But see me once, and see the way I feel.
Don't discard me, just because you think I mean you harm. 
But these cuts I have, oh they need love to help them heal.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Don't Let the Sun go down on Me* George Michael not Elton John
good one.

let's see...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Um, excuse me. "Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me" is a Bernie Taupin original, sung first (and best) by Sir Elton John.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Childhood living is easy to do
The things you wanted I bought them for you
Graceless lady you know who I am
You know I can't let you slide through my hands

Wild horses couldn't drag me away
Wild, wild horses, couldn't drag me away

I watched you suffer a dull aching pain
Now you decided to show me the same
No sweeping exits or offstage lines
Could make me feel bitter or treat you unkind

Wild horses couldn't drag me away
Wild, wild horses, couldn't drag me away

I know I dreamed you a sin and a lie
I have my freedom but I don't have much time
Faith has been broken, tears must be cried
Let's do some living after we die

Wild horses couldn't drag me away
Wild, wild horses, we'll ride them some day

Wild horses couldn't drag me away
Wild, wild horses, we'll ride them some day


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well hells bells !

i had Elton John down first then went back and edited it. that's why i said not Elton John. But i could "hear" Elton singing it in my head.

then i went to double check and damn if it didn't come up what's his name.

so glad you were thinking Sir Elton John. definitely the best.

okay. back to Sad Song Sunday


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

The Stones. Wild, wild horses.........couldn't drag me away from you....

I waited till I saw the sun.
I don't know why I didn't come.
I left you by, the house of fun,
I don't know why I didn't come.

When I saw the break of day
I wished that I, could fly away.
Instead of kneeling in the sand
Catching teardrops in my hand.

My heart is drenched in wine.....
But you'll be on my mine, forever.

Out across the endless sea,
I would die in ectasy.
But I'll be a bag of bones.
Driving down the road alone.

My heart is drenched, in wine.
But you'll be on my mind, forever. 
Something has to make you run.
I don't know why I didn't come.
I feel as empty as a drum,
I don't know why, I didn't come.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

oh, another good one...

*Don't know why...you didn't come* Norah Jones

now we're getting bluesy, in a funk, sad and down with it. are you doing okay with it?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

gotta "play" this one...

I lost myself on a cool damp night
Gave myself in that misty light
Was hypnotized by a strange delight
Under a lilac tree
I made wine from the lilac tree
Put my heart in its recipe
It makes me see what I want to see...
And be what I want to be
When I think more than I want to think
Do things I never should do
I drink much more that I ought to drink
Because I brings me back you...

Lilac wine is sweet and heady, like my love
Lilac wine, I feel unsteady, like my love
Listen to me... I cannot see clearly
Isn't that she coming to me nearly here?

Lilac wine is sweet and heady where's my love?
Lilac wine, I feel unsteady, where's my love?

Listen to me, why is everything so hazy?
Isn't that she, or am I just going crazy, dear?

Lilac Wine, I feel unready for my love...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

good song. Not familiar with it, but it is called "Lilac Wine", done by either Katie Melua or Jeff Buckley.

Never mind, Cloverstone is back.......hers is "Putting the Damage On" - Tori Amos. Even knew that one.........
This next one should be easy to guess. Interesting song though.

Ghost on the highway
bird with metal wings
Ghost on the highway
bird with metal wings.
Crowd all around me
just don't hear a thing.
Ghost on the highway
bird with mtal wings

What am I doing wrong?
What am I doing wrong?
What am I doing tell me....

You don't telephone
you don't telephone
You don't telephone me.

Stand in the doorway
there in yellow light.
Down in the doorway
bathed in morning light.
Saw you before me
thought maybe it might.
Down in the doorway
under yellow light.
What am I doing wrong?
You don't telephone
you don't telephone me.
You never spoke a word,
But it's over.

I saw the way you turned your head
You never spoke a word
but I understood.
What am I doing wrong
What am I doing tell me

She don't telephone
She don't telephone me.
Sitting here late at night
sitting here late at night
My heart is aching
heard it all before.
What am I doing wrong
what am I doing tell me........


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Heaven Isn't too Far Away, done originally by Whitesnake. I only remember Talking Heads singing it though.

Easy one, but it popped into my muddled litte mind. A nice little ode to drug use. Somehow I don't think they were referring to Prozac though......

One pill makes you larger, and one pill makes you small.
And the ones that mother give you, don't do anything at all.
Go ask Alice, when she's ten feet tall. 
And if you go, chasing rabbits, and you know you're going to fall,
Tell 'em a hookah-smoking caterpillar has given you the call,
To call Alice, when she was just small.
When the men on the chessboard get up and tell you where to go;
And you've just had some kind of mushroom, and your mind is moving low.
Go ask Alice, I think she'll know.

When logic and proportion have fallen sloppy dead;
And the white knight is talking backwards
And the red queen's off with her head.
Remember........what the dormouse said,
Feed your head, feed your head.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Now you are causing me to look this up.... Mine is still on the table anyway.

Back. Looks like several groups have done it: New Found Glory - called Heaven Isn't Too Far Away (credited to Whitesnake on at least one website); Warrant - call just Heaven; White Snake, again called Heaven Isn't Too Far Away; Talking Heads, etc.
I will bow to your correction however, as it was your song. 
And you've got to know the one I put up. Very, very popular back in the.........late 60's or so. Still gets lots of play even today though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

*ride on-AC/DC*

Truckin? got my chips cashed in. keep truckin?, like the do-dah man
Together, more or less in line, just keep truckin? on.

Arrows of neon and flashing marquees out on main street.
Chicago, new york, detroit and it?s all on the same street.
Your typical city involved in a typical daydream
Hang it up and see what tomorrow brings.

Dallas, got a soft machine; houston, too close to new orleans;
New york?s got the ways and means; but just won?t let you be, oh no.

Most of the cast that you meet on the streets speak of true love,
Most of the time they?re sittin? and cryin? at home.
One of these days they know they better get goin?
Out of the door and down on the streets all alone.

Truckin?, like the do-dah man. once told me you?ve got to play your hand
Sometimes your cards ain?t worth a dime, if you don?t lay?em down,

Sometimes the light?s all shinin? on me;
Other times I can barely see.
Lately it occurs to me what a long, strange trip it?s been.

What in the world ever became of sweet jane? 
She lost her sparkle, you know she isn?t the same
Livin? on reds, vitamin c, and cocaine,
All a friend can say is ain?t it a shame?

Truckin?, up to buffalo. been thinkin?, you got to mellow slow
Takes time, you pick a place to go, and just keep truckin? on.

Sittin? and starin? out of the hotel window.
Got a tip they?re gonna kick the door in again
I?d like to get some sleep before I travel,
But if you got a warrant, I guess you?re gonna come in.

Busted, down on bourbon street, set up, like a bowlin? pin.
Knocked down, it get?s to wearin? thin. they just won?t let you be, oh no.

You?re sick of hangin? around and you?d like to travel;
Get tired of travelin? and you want to settle down.
I guess they can?t revoke your soul for tryin?,
Get out of the door and light out and look all around.

Sometimes the light?s all shinin? on me;
Other times I can barely see.
Lately it occurs to me what a long, strange trip it?s been.

Truckin?, I?m a goin? home. whoa whoa baby, back where I belong,
Back home, sit down and patch my bones, and get back truckin? on.
Hey now get back truckin? home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Broken Down Angel - Nazareth.

As a hint to others, if you are going to use a lyrics search engine (which I did this time only because I wanted to be sure Nazareth did it first. That on account of Cloverstone requiring perfection......), anyway, if you use one of those sites - make sure you spell everything correctly. I just spent several minutes trying to find a song named "She's Only a Chile".

Got no place to go
But there's a girl waiting for me down in Mexico.
She's got a bottle of tequila
a bottle of gin.
And if I bring a little music I could fit right in.

We got airplane rides
We got California drowning out the window side.
We got big black cars
And we got stories about how we slept 
With all the movie stars.

I may take a holiday in Spain
Leave my wings behind me.
Drink my worries down the drain,
Fly away to somewhere new.

Hop on my choo-choo
I'll be your engine driver in a bunny suit.
If you dress me up in pink and white
We may be just a little fuzzy 'bout it
later tonight.

She's my angel
She's a little better than the one that used to be with me,
Cause she liked to scream at me.
Man, it's a miracle that she's not living up in a tree.

I may take a holiday in Spain,
Leave my wings behind me.
Drive this little girl insane
Then fly away to someone new.

Everybody's gone
They left the television screaming that
the radio's on.
Someone stole my shoes
But there's a couple of bananas and a bottle of booze.

Oh well, Happy New Year's baby!
We could probably fix it
if we clean it up all day.
Or we could simply pack our bags
And catch a plane to Barcelona cause this
city is a drag.

I may take a holiday in Spain
Leave my wings behind me.
Push my worries down the drain
and fly away to somewhere new.
Take a holiday in Spain
Leave my wings behind me.
Drive this little girl insane
and fly away to someone new.

To prove I spend too much time on this site - I was out driving around today, that song is on a CD I happened to be playing - and I thought of our own Angela.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Actually my main point was there actually is a song called She's Only a Chile.
:shock: 
And..........I still think I was right with that song you posted earlier. I'm certain Whitesnake wrote it, and sang it first. So there. 
I know yours, but I am a sleepy sc tonight and don't think I have it in me to post another one. Drove all the up to Port Angeles today - on the west side (up Highway 101), took the ferry over to that other country and back, and drove back home. Gave me a chance to remind myself how amazing the Olympic Mountains are........
Anyway, I've been posting too much in this thread again. Somebody else can have a turn.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

*always on my mind-Elvis*

Let?s get it started, in here!

And the bass keeps running, running.
And running, running.

And running, running.
And running, running,
and running, running.
And running, running,
and running, running.
And running, running.
And.

In this context,
there?s no disrespect.
So when I bust my rhymes,
you break your necks!
We got 5 minutes for us to disconnect,
from all intellect and let the rhythm effect.
To lose you inhibition
Follow your intuition.
Free your inner soul,
and break away from tradition.
Cause when we beat out,
girl it?s pulling without.
You wouldn?t believe how
we wow shit ouuut.
Burn it til it?s burned out.
Turn it til it?s turned out.
Actin' up from north ,west, east, south.

Everybody! (Yeah?)
Everybody! (Yeah?) 
Get into it! (Yeah!)
Get stupid! (Come on!)
Get it started! (Come on!)
Get it started! (Yeah!)
Get it started!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

*no reason for livin-Janis Joplin*

I'M PRAYING FOR A RAIN IN CALIFORNIA
SO THE GRAPES CAN GROW AND THEY CAN MAKE MORE WINE
AND I'M SITTING IN A HONKY IN CHICAGO
WITH A BROKEN HEART AND A WOMAN ON MY MIND

I'LL ASK THE MAN, BEHIND THE BAR, FOR THE JUKEBOX
AND THE MUSIC TAKES ME BACK TO TENNESSEE


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

Dean Martin - Lil Ole' Wine Drinker, Me

I googled it...sorry if it's not right


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

Talking Heads...is it "letting the days go buy"?

Can you put these lyrics to tune?

I was complaining, I was down in the dumps
I feel so strong now 'cause you pulled me up!
Pull me up up up up up up up up
I slipped, and I got pulled,
pulled up, I tripped, and then you pulled,
you pulled me up
I tripped, and I got pulled
Pulled up, I slipped, and then you pulled
you pulled me up! Pulled me up up, Pulled me up...
Pulled me up up up up up up up up

And Shelly, you're new avitar is a hoot. so....original. (aboriginal?)


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Cab,I think my latest make over went very well,I'm looking like one hot Mamma 

*my babys got the strangest ways-Southern Culture On The Skids*

Me with the floorshow
Kickin' with your torso
Boys getting high
And the girls even more so
Wave your hands if your not with a man
Can I kick it?
(Yes you can)
I got
(Funk)
You got
(Soul)
We got everybody
I've got the gift
Gonna stick it in the goal
It's time to move your body

Babylon back in business
Can I get a witness?
Every girl, every man
Houston, do you hear me?
Ground control, can you feel me?
Need permission to land


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

*Lost Mind-Diana Krall*

Live baby live

Now that the day is over

I gotta new sensation

In perfect moments

Impossible to refuse

Sleep baby sleep

Now that the night is over

And the sun comes

Like a god into our room

All perfect light and promises

Gotta hold on you


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

INeXcesS "newd sensation"

these lyrics are by a reggae band thats been jammin since the early 70s. 
Dey some "Bad Boyz"!

I wear my sunglazzes at night,
and I'm quite sure you want to know why,
Let me tell you why.
I wear my sunglazzes at night 
to block out the hypocritz and parazites....
I wear my sunglazzes at night.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

sometimes i wonder where some of you find these horrible lyrics


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

:roll:

*Sunglasses at Night* - Corey Hart

***********************

i said all the dead head miles
and the insincere smiles
sometimes i can laugh and cry
and i can't remember why
but i still love those
good times gone by
hold on to them close or let them go
and i don't know
i just seem to sing these songs
and say i'm sorry 
for the friends i used to know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

*places in my heart-James Taylor*

I Know, I know, I know, I know,
What you'd say
I know, I know, I know, I know
All the, games, you play
I am, I am, I am, I am
Not afraid coz
I know, I know, I know, I know
What to say

I feel it,
It's coming, It's here if you want it

I am, out on my own,
Moving in shadow, nobody knows who i am,
Standing alone,
And that's me, but you can't see, waoh oh

I'd like to, get out of your skin,
I'd switch us around and put you, 
Back in and i know, i know, i know, i know
What to say, 
But it couldn't be any other way

I feel it,
It's coming, it's here if you want it

So close but you don't know
It's me, but you can't see - x6

I feel it,
It's coming, it's here if you want it

So close but you don't know,
And it's me but your never gonna see who i am,
So close but you don't know,
And it's me but you just can't see who i am.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Barenaked Ladies - Brian Wilson


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

Crashed on the floor when I moved in 
This little bunk alone with some strange new friends
Stay up too late, and I'm too thin 
We promise each other it's til the end 
Now we're spinning empty bottles 
It's the five of us 
With pretty eyed boys girls die to trust
I can't resist the day 
No, I can't resist the day

Jenny screams out and it's no pose
'Cause when she dances she goes and goes
Beer through the nose on an inside joke 
I'm so excited, I haven't spoken 
And she's so pretty, and she's so sure
Maybe I'm more clever than a girl like her
The summer's all in bloom 
The summer is ending soon

It's alright and it's nice not to be so alone
But I hold on to your secrets in white houses

Maybe I'm a little bit over my head
I come undone at the things he said 
And he's so funny in his bright red shirt
We were all in love and we all got hurt 
I sneak into his car's black leather seat 
The smell of gasoline in the summer heat 
Boy, we're going way too fast 
It's all too sweet to last

It's alright
And I put myself in his hands
But I hold on to your secrets in white houses
Love, or something ignites in my veins 
And I pray it never fades in white houses

My first time, hard to explain
Rush of blood, oh, and a little bit of pain
On a cloudy day, it's more common than you think
He's my first mistake

Maybe you were all faster than me
We gave each other up so easily 
These silly little wounds will never mend
I feel so far from where I've been 
So I go, and I will not be back here again
I'm gone as the day is fading on white houses 
I lie, put my injuries all in the dust 
In my heart is the five of us 
In white houses

And you, maybe you'll remember me
What I gave is yours to keep 
In white houses 
In white houses 
In white houses


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

I think it's been done by more than one, but the title is "Heaven Can Wait." I'm going with Meatloaf as the singer.

Did this one on the old site........

Well he sits up there, on his leatherette,
Looks through pictures of the ones, that he hasn't had yet.
When he thinks he wants a closer look
He gets out his little black telephone book.......
(he's calling, calling, calling)

Come sit down here beside me, honey
Let's have a little heart to heart.
Now look at me and tell me, darlin',
How badly do you want this part?
Are you willing to sacrifice? 
And are you willing to be real nice?
All your talent and my good taste,
I'd hate to see it go to waste.

We goin' get you an apartment honey.
We gonna get you a car. 
Yeah, we gonna take care of you, darlin.
We gonna make you a movie star. 
For years I've seen 'em come and go.
He says, I've had 'em all you know.
I handled everything in my own way. 
I made 'em what they are today.

After awhile, nothin' was pretty.
After awhile, everything got lost.
Still, his Jacuzzi runneth over.
Still he just couldn't get off.
He's just another power junky.
Just another silk scarf monkey. 
You'd know it if you saw his stuff
The man just isn't big enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

I think it's been done by more than one, but the title is "Heaven Can Wait." I'm going with Meatloaf as the singer.

Did this one on the old site........

Well he sits up there, on his leatherette,
Looks through pictures of the ones, that he hasn't had yet.
When he thinks he wants a closer look
He gets out his little black telephone book.......
(he's calling, calling, calling)

Come sit down here beside me, honey
Let's have a little heart to heart.
Now look at me and tell me, darlin',
How badly do you want this part?
Are you willing to sacrifice? 
And are you willing to be real nice?
All your talent and my good taste,
I'd hate to see it go to waste.

We goin' get you an apartment honey.
We gonna get you a car. 
Yeah, we gonna take care of you, darlin.
We gonna make you a movie star. 
For years I've seen 'em come and go.
He says, I've had 'em all you know.
I handled everything in my own way. 
I made 'em what they are today.

After awhile, nothin' was pretty.
After awhile, everything got lost.
Still, his Jacuzzi runneth over.
Still he just couldn't get off.
He's just another power junky.
Just another silk scarf monkey. 
You'd know it if you saw his stuff
The man just isn't big enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

*Rearveiwmirror-Pearl Jam*

I thought I saw a man brought to life 
He was warm 
He came around 
And he was dignified 
He showed me what it was to cry

Well you couldn't be that man I adored 
You don't seem to know 
Or seem to care 
What your heart is for 
I don't know him anymore

There's nothin' where he used to lie 
My conversation has run dry 
That's what's going on 
Nothings right 
I'm torn

I'm all out of faith 
This is how I feel 
I'm cold and I am shamed 
Lying naked on the floor 
Illusion never changed 
Into something real 
I'm wide awake and I can see the perfect sky is torn 
You're a little late 
I'm already torn

So I guess the fortune tellers right 
I should have seen just what was there and not some holy light 
But you crawled beneath my veins 
And now, I don't care 
I have no luck 
I don't miss it all that much 
There's just so many things 
That I can't touch 
I'm torn

There's nothin' he used to lie 
My inspiration has run dry 
That's what's going on 
Nothing's right 
I'm torn


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

*Rearveiwmirror-Pearl Jam*

I thought I saw a man brought to life 
He was warm 
He came around 
And he was dignified 
He showed me what it was to cry

Well you couldn't be that man I adored 
You don't seem to know 
Or seem to care 
What your heart is for 
I don't know him anymore

There's nothin' where he used to lie 
My conversation has run dry 
That's what's going on 
Nothings right 
I'm torn

I'm all out of faith 
This is how I feel 
I'm cold and I am shamed 
Lying naked on the floor 
Illusion never changed 
Into something real 
I'm wide awake and I can see the perfect sky is torn 
You're a little late 
I'm already torn

So I guess the fortune tellers right 
I should have seen just what was there and not some holy light 
But you crawled beneath my veins 
And now, I don't care 
I have no luck 
I don't miss it all that much 
There's just so many things 
That I can't touch 
I'm torn

There's nothin' he used to lie 
My inspiration has run dry 
That's what's going on 
Nothing's right 
I'm torn


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

*what you're doing-Beatles*

Could of been you laying next to me
Could of been you feeling everything
You had it all and you didn?t know
Now I?ve gotta let you go, let you go

Shoulda been you laying by my side
Shoulda been you with me every night
But instead you had to play
Now I?m on my way
See you later babe, later babe

I can?t understand it, baby
You must be out your mind
For you to walk away from me
When you had good love all the time
You played the game and now you?ve lost
And it?s time to pay the cost
Turned away when I let you in
Now you?re thinking ?bout what could of been
Should of been


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2004)

*what you're doing-Beatles*

Could of been you laying next to me
Could of been you feeling everything
You had it all and you didn?t know
Now I?ve gotta let you go, let you go

Shoulda been you laying by my side
Shoulda been you with me every night
But instead you had to play
Now I?m on my way
See you later babe, later babe

I can?t understand it, baby
You must be out your mind
For you to walk away from me
When you had good love all the time
You played the game and now you?ve lost
And it?s time to pay the cost
Turned away when I let you in
Now you?re thinking ?bout what could of been
Should of been


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry if my song was a bit hard,it's an Angie Stone song.

Please carry on......


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry if my song was a bit hard,it's an Angie Stone song.

Please carry on......


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't think - feel. Neil Diamond.

Every road had a rainbow
And every wish had a star.
Every tear had a shoulder to cry on
And every night had guitars.
But every fool's a lonely fool
And such a fool am I.
Cause every night I think of you
And every night I die.

Is there life after love?
Some things aren't certain.
But some things I'm sure of
Like angels in heaven
And God up above.
But is there life after love?

You gave me forgiveness
But you could not forget.
No, I should never have told you
What I'll live to regret.
The truth lies between us
And I can't take it back.
No, it's too late for lyin' now
It's too late for that.

Is there life after love?
Some things aren't certain.
But some things I'm sure of
Like angels in heaven
And God up above.
But is there life after love?

Here I am, there you are.
We're so far apart.
Let's pretend that I've never been 
In your hand, in your heart.
Can't we just start
All over again?

Is there life after love?
Some things aren't certain.
Is there life after love?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Don't think - feel. Neil Diamond.

Every road had a rainbow
And every wish had a star.
Every tear had a shoulder to cry on
And every night had guitars.
But every fool's a lonely fool
And such a fool am I.
Cause every night I think of you
And every night I die.

Is there life after love?
Some things aren't certain.
But some things I'm sure of
Like angels in heaven
And God up above.
But is there life after love?

You gave me forgiveness
But you could not forget.
No, I should never have told you
What I'll live to regret.
The truth lies between us
And I can't take it back.
No, it's too late for lyin' now
It's too late for that.

Is there life after love?
Some things aren't certain.
But some things I'm sure of
Like angels in heaven
And God up above.
But is there life after love?

Here I am, there you are.
We're so far apart.
Let's pretend that I've never been 
In your hand, in your heart.
Can't we just start
All over again?

Is there life after love?
Some things aren't certain.
Is there life after love?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Life after Love* - Shania Twain song...country song...it's worse than I thought song.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Life after Love* - Shania Twain song...country song...it's worse than I thought song.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Lately I?ve been running on faith
what else can a poor boy do
but my world would be right
if love comes over me

Lately I?ve been talking in my sleep
Can imagine what I'd have to say
said my world would be right
if love comes back your way

I?ve always been 
one to take each and every day
seems like by now
I'd find a love who'd care
care just for me

And we go running on faith
all of our dreams would come true
And our world would be right
if love comes over me...and you

But I?ve always been 
one to take each and every day
seems like by now
I'd find a love who'd care
care just for me

And we go running on faith
all of our dreams would come true
And our world would be right
if love comes over me...and you
yes it would

Love comes all over you
Love comes all over you
Love comes all over you
All of our dreams will come true
I said love, love comes all over you
All of our dreams will come true..


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Lately I?ve been running on faith
what else can a poor boy do
but my world would be right
if love comes over me

Lately I?ve been talking in my sleep
Can imagine what I'd have to say
said my world would be right
if love comes back your way

I?ve always been 
one to take each and every day
seems like by now
I'd find a love who'd care
care just for me

And we go running on faith
all of our dreams would come true
And our world would be right
if love comes over me...and you

But I?ve always been 
one to take each and every day
seems like by now
I'd find a love who'd care
care just for me

And we go running on faith
all of our dreams would come true
And our world would be right
if love comes over me...and you
yes it would

Love comes all over you
Love comes all over you
Love comes all over you
All of our dreams will come true
I said love, love comes all over you
All of our dreams will come true..


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Clapton. Running on Faith.

If I had just one tear running down your cheek.
Maybe I could cope, maybe I'd get some sleep.
If I had just one moment at your expense
Maybe all my misery would be well spent.

Yeah...could you cry a little
Lie just a little.
Pretend that you're feeling a little more pain.
I gave now I'm wanting
Something in return.
So cry just a little for me.

If your love could be caged, honey I would hold the key.
And conceal it underneath the pile of lies you handed me.
And you'd hunt those lies
they'd be all you'd ever find.
Adn that'd be all you'd have to know
For me to be fine.

Yeah....and you'd cry a little
Die just a little.
And baby, I would feel just a little less pain.
I gave now I'm wanting
Something in return.
So cry just a little for me.

Give it up baby 
I hear your goodbye.
Nothin goin save me
I can see it in your eyes.
Some kind of heartache
Darlin give it a try.
I don't want pity
I just want what is mine.

Yeah.......could you cry a little
Lie just a little.
Pretend that you're feeling a little more pain.
I gave now I'm wanting
Something in return.
So cry just a little for me

Yeah....cry just a little for me.

Cry just a little.
Die just a little.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Clapton. Running on Faith.

If I had just one tear running down your cheek.
Maybe I could cope, maybe I'd get some sleep.
If I had just one moment at your expense
Maybe all my misery would be well spent.

Yeah...could you cry a little
Lie just a little.
Pretend that you're feeling a little more pain.
I gave now I'm wanting
Something in return.
So cry just a little for me.

If your love could be caged, honey I would hold the key.
And conceal it underneath the pile of lies you handed me.
And you'd hunt those lies
they'd be all you'd ever find.
Adn that'd be all you'd have to know
For me to be fine.

Yeah....and you'd cry a little
Die just a little.
And baby, I would feel just a little less pain.
I gave now I'm wanting
Something in return.
So cry just a little for me.

Give it up baby 
I hear your goodbye.
Nothin goin save me
I can see it in your eyes.
Some kind of heartache
Darlin give it a try.
I don't want pity
I just want what is mine.

Yeah.......could you cry a little
Lie just a little.
Pretend that you're feeling a little more pain.
I gave now I'm wanting
Something in return.
So cry just a little for me

Yeah....cry just a little for me.

Cry just a little.
Die just a little.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Faith Hill- Cry


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Faith Hill- Cry


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Looking back, 
I know I was walking around in disguise, 
In disguise, 
I was just as lost and I needed a guide, 
And the moment that you came to change my life, 
Use life burn my heart and make me smile, 
Coz' you and I know that,

Chorus: 
I'm a different person 
Yeah, 
Turn my world around, 
I'm a different person 
Yeah, 
Turn my world around, 
I'm a different person 
Yeah, 
Turn my world around.

Things I had, 
All fading away a minute and I, 
Feel alive, 
You have twisted all of my troubles inside, 
You've refilled my heart and stopped me drown, 
Coz' you and I know baby,

Chorus: 
I'm a different person 
Yeah, 
Turn my world around, 
I'm a different person

Its not for the lyrics I chose this song, but for the nice, warm clubsound it has. Its a big hit now here in Holland. 8)


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Looking back, 
I know I was walking around in disguise, 
In disguise, 
I was just as lost and I needed a guide, 
And the moment that you came to change my life, 
Use life burn my heart and make me smile, 
Coz' you and I know that,

Chorus: 
I'm a different person 
Yeah, 
Turn my world around, 
I'm a different person 
Yeah, 
Turn my world around, 
I'm a different person 
Yeah, 
Turn my world around.

Things I had, 
All fading away a minute and I, 
Feel alive, 
You have twisted all of my troubles inside, 
You've refilled my heart and stopped me drown, 
Coz' you and I know baby,

Chorus: 
I'm a different person 
Yeah, 
Turn my world around, 
I'm a different person

Its not for the lyrics I chose this song, but for the nice, warm clubsound it has. Its a big hit now here in Holland. 8)


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Lightning Crashes - Live. 
I cheated, but the lyrics were too interesting to let go.

Look at us baby, up all night
Tearing our love apart.
Aren't we the same two people who live
through years in the dark?
Every time I try to walk away
Something makes me turn around and stay
And I can't tell you why.

When we get crazy
It just ain't right,
(try to keep your head little girl)
Girl I get lonely too.
You don't have to worry
Just hold on tight
(don't get caught in your little world)
'Cause I love you.
Nothing's wrong as far as I can see
We make it harder than it has to be.
And I can't tell you why
no, baby, I can't tell you why.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Lightning Crashes - Live. 
I cheated, but the lyrics were too interesting to let go.

Look at us baby, up all night
Tearing our love apart.
Aren't we the same two people who live
through years in the dark?
Every time I try to walk away
Something makes me turn around and stay
And I can't tell you why.

When we get crazy
It just ain't right,
(try to keep your head little girl)
Girl I get lonely too.
You don't have to worry
Just hold on tight
(don't get caught in your little world)
'Cause I love you.
Nothing's wrong as far as I can see
We make it harder than it has to be.
And I can't tell you why
no, baby, I can't tell you why.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*I Can't tell You Why* - The Eagles...what did they write that isn't classic ?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*I Can't tell You Why* - The Eagles...what did they write that isn't classic ?


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

oops -- didn't know the rules: I'll try again later


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

oops -- didn't know the rules: I'll try again later


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

ummmmm...excuse me Dalai, but you have to guess a song to post a song :? oops.  you guess mine and then we'll do yours...if you guess mine. :wink: 
terri*

Outside the rain begins and it may never end
So cry no more, on the shore of dreams
Will take us out to sea
Forever more, forever more

Close your eyes and dream and you can be with me
'Neath the waves through the caves of ours
Long forgotten now
We're all alone, we're all alone

(chorus)
Close the window, calm the light
And it will be all right
No need to bother now
Let it out. let it all begin

Learn how to pretend

Once a story's told it can't help but grow old
Roses do, lovers too, so cast your seasons to the wind
And hold me dear, oh hold me dear

(chorus)

All's forgotten now
We're all alone, we're all alone

(chorus)

Throw it to the wind, my love
Hold me dear
All's forgotten now, my love
We're all alone


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

ummmmm...excuse me Dalai, but you have to guess a song to post a song :? oops.  you guess mine and then we'll do yours...if you guess mine. :wink: 
terri*

Outside the rain begins and it may never end
So cry no more, on the shore of dreams
Will take us out to sea
Forever more, forever more

Close your eyes and dream and you can be with me
'Neath the waves through the caves of ours
Long forgotten now
We're all alone, we're all alone

(chorus)
Close the window, calm the light
And it will be all right
No need to bother now
Let it out. let it all begin

Learn how to pretend

Once a story's told it can't help but grow old
Roses do, lovers too, so cast your seasons to the wind
And hold me dear, oh hold me dear

(chorus)

All's forgotten now
We're all alone, we're all alone

(chorus)

Throw it to the wind, my love
Hold me dear
All's forgotten now, my love
We're all alone


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

We're All Alone. Rita Coolidge/Boz Scaggs

Us and them,
And after all, we're only ordinary men.
Me, and you.
God only knows it's not what we would choose to do. 
Forward, he cried, from the rear
and the front rank died.
And the General sat, as the lines on the map
Moved from side to side.
Black and Blue
And who knows which is which, and who is who.
Up and down.
And in the end it's only round and round and round.
Haven't you heard it's a battle of words
The poster bearer cried.
Listen son, said the man with the gun
There's room for you inside.
Down and Out.
It can't be helped but there's alot of it about. 
With, without
And who'll deny, that's what the fighting's all about. 
Get out of the way, it's a busy day
And I've got things on my mind.....
For want of the price of tea and a slice -
The old man died.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

We're All Alone. Rita Coolidge/Boz Scaggs

Us and them,
And after all, we're only ordinary men.
Me, and you.
God only knows it's not what we would choose to do. 
Forward, he cried, from the rear
and the front rank died.
And the General sat, as the lines on the map
Moved from side to side.
Black and Blue
And who knows which is which, and who is who.
Up and down.
And in the end it's only round and round and round.
Haven't you heard it's a battle of words
The poster bearer cried.
Listen son, said the man with the gun
There's room for you inside.
Down and Out.
It can't be helped but there's alot of it about. 
With, without
And who'll deny, that's what the fighting's all about. 
Get out of the way, it's a busy day
And I've got things on my mind.....
For want of the price of tea and a slice -
The old man died.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Pink Floyd-"Us and Them"


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Pink Floyd-"Us and Them"


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Diana Krall, "Folks Who Live on the Hill."

1-2-3-4
Walking like a man
Hitting like a hammer
She's a juvenile scam.
Never was a quitter
Tasty like a raindrop
She's got the look.

Heavenly bound cause heaven's got a number
When she's spinning me around
kisisng is a colour.
Her loving is a wild dog
She's got the look.

What in the world can make a brown eyed girl turn blue
When everything I'll ever do I'll do for you and I go.
la la la la la she's got the look.

Fire in the ice, naked to the t-bone is a lover's disguise.
Banging on the head drum
Shaking like a mad bull
She's got the look.

Swaying to the band
Moving like a hammer she's a miracle man.
Loving is the ocean
Kissing is the wet sand
She's got the look.

Walking like a man
Hitting like a hammer
She's a juvenile scam.
Never was a quitter
Tasty like a raindrop
She's got the look.

And she goes: na na na na na na na na na na

What in the world can make you so blue
When everything I'll ever do I'll do for you and I go:
la la la la la ..... na na na na na na she's got the look


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Diana Krall, "Folks Who Live on the Hill."

1-2-3-4
Walking like a man
Hitting like a hammer
She's a juvenile scam.
Never was a quitter
Tasty like a raindrop
She's got the look.

Heavenly bound cause heaven's got a number
When she's spinning me around
kisisng is a colour.
Her loving is a wild dog
She's got the look.

What in the world can make a brown eyed girl turn blue
When everything I'll ever do I'll do for you and I go.
la la la la la she's got the look.

Fire in the ice, naked to the t-bone is a lover's disguise.
Banging on the head drum
Shaking like a mad bull
She's got the look.

Swaying to the band
Moving like a hammer she's a miracle man.
Loving is the ocean
Kissing is the wet sand
She's got the look.

Walking like a man
Hitting like a hammer
She's a juvenile scam.
Never was a quitter
Tasty like a raindrop
She's got the look.

And she goes: na na na na na na na na na na

What in the world can make you so blue
When everything I'll ever do I'll do for you and I go:
la la la la la ..... na na na na na na she's got the look


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

^Roxette- The Look

:shock:

i'll post my lyrics soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

^Roxette- The Look

:shock:

i'll post my lyrics soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

We walk as two, but we'll leave one set of tortured footprints/
Now here she comes...walking through the door...giving that look. Since/
I roll with shook wimps...I'm shaking in my boots/
Kids are behind me eating steak and soup, talking 'bout beatbreaks and loops/
And I wanna' turn around...join in on the convo, but I ain't got jack to say/
And it's sad to say...I'm just a poetry *** actin' gay in my black beret/
I just came to this wack-ass caf? /
To drink an ice coffee and kill a bit of time before the matinee/
Why oh why did I need Cappaccino Cooler?/
Now I'm trying to avoid eye contact. Lets see if I can fool her/
I put a look of concentration on my face as I scribble on a napkin/
Squinting my eyes, acting like I'm really serious about this mess of non-sensical pen action/
A web of chicken scratch and ink blots/
Is she still there? Standing awkwardly glaring? I think not/
Look up....think again. Shit...now when/
Is she going stop making me waste ink from my pen as I sit and pretend/
I knew I should have come with a friend. I shrink and I send/
Myself into meditation...and I'm on the brink of Zen/
Is she buying it? I pick up my empty glass...tilt it..and drink the flem/
She's STILL scoping! in fact, this chick's a 10/
At least in my book...which isn't all that well read, but it's been said /
Once she gets her grip on men they simply bend/...backwards.
She attracts nerds, jocks, substitutes and student teachers /
Who all profess their love for all of her protruding features/
There's no fooling this creature, she's WAY fine/
So dope, I'd have to smuggle her across state lines or else pay fines/
What's holding me back is what I heard through the grape vine/
She's a non-conformist freak who only comes out in the daytime/

"Don't look at me." I can feel the burn of her stare on my sensitive skin/
I'm anti-social and I don't know how conversational sentences begin/
Plus, I'm allergic to the medicine of sexual healing/
This impotence is sickening. She's sensual...appealing/
Now I'm covering up my crotch region by crossing my legs/
Lost in thoughts of whores in my bed. It's awful...so I'm forcing my head/
into my forearms. I should...invite her for a cup of Joe/
It would do more harm than good...I just know/

I mean...she's no Natalie Portman, and I've been kind of holding out for her/
Naturally...Now my thoughts spin...and she's on the "out" for sure/
Gradually...contort my mindframe so no doubts occur/
I activate testicular bravery and I shout to her/

Our eyes lock.
And time stops.../

She floats over to my spot...
and I say "Hi, I'm not/

trying to hit on you like the way all these other guys jock/
I just wanna' let you know...I'm the type of person who lies a lot/

Sometimes I fart and I pick my nose like a maniac/
I'd be glad to front the cost of a date with you as long as you pay me back/
If we ever reach the friendship level where things like that are shared/
And I know my facial hair is weird...but I've been waiting for someone like you to shave my beard/

I'm usually more discreet about my insecurities, but today...I just ain't prepared."/
In all honesty...this dame just stared/
And I was like "Uhhh...yeah.../
So ummm...heh..."
Nervous twitches were initiated and out nostrils flared/
Our eyes started wandering and I was rocking in my chair/

I just continued on scared that I lost her...in my upfront approach/
She looked at my napkin and noticed what I wrote/
...which was nothing
I said "The funny thing is...I could have used you as a muse/
Wrote you sonnets in iambic pentameter and then produced/
Mass amounts of unsent love letters and out-of-tune love ballads/
Some valid...but most just to get you thinking of marriage/
It's untrue. I don't want to create a first impression I can't live up to/
I...just...wanna...

She said "Nuff said. I'm a theme park. Ride me until the sun sets."/
So I jumped up on her shoulders as we exited the entrance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

We walk as two, but we'll leave one set of tortured footprints/
Now here she comes...walking through the door...giving that look. Since/
I roll with shook wimps...I'm shaking in my boots/
Kids are behind me eating steak and soup, talking 'bout beatbreaks and loops/
And I wanna' turn around...join in on the convo, but I ain't got jack to say/
And it's sad to say...I'm just a poetry *** actin' gay in my black beret/
I just came to this wack-ass caf? /
To drink an ice coffee and kill a bit of time before the matinee/
Why oh why did I need Cappaccino Cooler?/
Now I'm trying to avoid eye contact. Lets see if I can fool her/
I put a look of concentration on my face as I scribble on a napkin/
Squinting my eyes, acting like I'm really serious about this mess of non-sensical pen action/
A web of chicken scratch and ink blots/
Is she still there? Standing awkwardly glaring? I think not/
Look up....think again. Shit...now when/
Is she going stop making me waste ink from my pen as I sit and pretend/
I knew I should have come with a friend. I shrink and I send/
Myself into meditation...and I'm on the brink of Zen/
Is she buying it? I pick up my empty glass...tilt it..and drink the flem/
She's STILL scoping! in fact, this chick's a 10/
At least in my book...which isn't all that well read, but it's been said /
Once she gets her grip on men they simply bend/...backwards.
She attracts nerds, jocks, substitutes and student teachers /
Who all profess their love for all of her protruding features/
There's no fooling this creature, she's WAY fine/
So dope, I'd have to smuggle her across state lines or else pay fines/
What's holding me back is what I heard through the grape vine/
She's a non-conformist freak who only comes out in the daytime/

"Don't look at me." I can feel the burn of her stare on my sensitive skin/
I'm anti-social and I don't know how conversational sentences begin/
Plus, I'm allergic to the medicine of sexual healing/
This impotence is sickening. She's sensual...appealing/
Now I'm covering up my crotch region by crossing my legs/
Lost in thoughts of whores in my bed. It's awful...so I'm forcing my head/
into my forearms. I should...invite her for a cup of Joe/
It would do more harm than good...I just know/

I mean...she's no Natalie Portman, and I've been kind of holding out for her/
Naturally...Now my thoughts spin...and she's on the "out" for sure/
Gradually...contort my mindframe so no doubts occur/
I activate testicular bravery and I shout to her/

Our eyes lock.
And time stops.../

She floats over to my spot...
and I say "Hi, I'm not/

trying to hit on you like the way all these other guys jock/
I just wanna' let you know...I'm the type of person who lies a lot/

Sometimes I fart and I pick my nose like a maniac/
I'd be glad to front the cost of a date with you as long as you pay me back/
If we ever reach the friendship level where things like that are shared/
And I know my facial hair is weird...but I've been waiting for someone like you to shave my beard/

I'm usually more discreet about my insecurities, but today...I just ain't prepared."/
In all honesty...this dame just stared/
And I was like "Uhhh...yeah.../
So ummm...heh..."
Nervous twitches were initiated and out nostrils flared/
Our eyes started wandering and I was rocking in my chair/

I just continued on scared that I lost her...in my upfront approach/
She looked at my napkin and noticed what I wrote/
...which was nothing
I said "The funny thing is...I could have used you as a muse/
Wrote you sonnets in iambic pentameter and then produced/
Mass amounts of unsent love letters and out-of-tune love ballads/
Some valid...but most just to get you thinking of marriage/
It's untrue. I don't want to create a first impression I can't live up to/
I...just...wanna...

She said "Nuff said. I'm a theme park. Ride me until the sun sets."/
So I jumped up on her shoulders as we exited the entrance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

I knew it! Bro DOES listen to decent music sometimes. Must be one of them closet types......


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

I knew it! Bro DOES listen to decent music sometimes. Must be one of them closet types......


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

cafe girl - sage francis

I was down at the New Amsterdam staring at this yellow-haired girl
Mr. Jones strikes up a conversation with this black-haired flamenco dancer
She dances while his father plays guitar
She's suddenly beautiful
We all want something beautiful
I wish I was beautiful
So come dance this silence down through the morning
Cut Maria! Show me some of them Spanish dances
Pass me a bottle, Mr. Jones
Believe in me
Help me believe in anything
I want to be someone who believes

Mr. Jones and me tell each other fairy tales
Stare at the beautiful women
"She's looking at you. Ah, no, no, she's looking at me."
Smiling in the bright lights
Coming through in stereo
When everybody loves you, you can never be lonely

I will paint my picture
Paint myself in blue and red and black and gray
All of the beautiful colors are very very meaningful
Grey is my favorite color
I felt so symbolic yesterday
If I knew Picasso
I would buy myself a gray guitar and play

Mr. Jones and me look into the future
Stare at the beautiful women
"She's looking at you.
Uh, I don't think so. She's looking at me."
Standing in the spotlight
I bought myself a gray guitar
When everybody loves me, I will never be lonely


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

cafe girl - sage francis

I was down at the New Amsterdam staring at this yellow-haired girl
Mr. Jones strikes up a conversation with this black-haired flamenco dancer
She dances while his father plays guitar
She's suddenly beautiful
We all want something beautiful
I wish I was beautiful
So come dance this silence down through the morning
Cut Maria! Show me some of them Spanish dances
Pass me a bottle, Mr. Jones
Believe in me
Help me believe in anything
I want to be someone who believes

Mr. Jones and me tell each other fairy tales
Stare at the beautiful women
"She's looking at you. Ah, no, no, she's looking at me."
Smiling in the bright lights
Coming through in stereo
When everybody loves you, you can never be lonely

I will paint my picture
Paint myself in blue and red and black and gray
All of the beautiful colors are very very meaningful
Grey is my favorite color
I felt so symbolic yesterday
If I knew Picasso
I would buy myself a gray guitar and play

Mr. Jones and me look into the future
Stare at the beautiful women
"She's looking at you.
Uh, I don't think so. She's looking at me."
Standing in the spotlight
I bought myself a gray guitar
When everybody loves me, I will never be lonely


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Aaron Neville- Why Should I Fall In Love?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Aaron Neville- Why Should I Fall In Love?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Verse One:

Damn it, son
I think its time we had a little man-to-man talking
I heard that you was hand-in-hand
Walking down the boulevard, middle of the day
With this Black chick 
Tell me the truth, boy, or you can catch this slap quick

Let me get this straight 
You're ranting and raving
Behaving like a mad dog with rabies
Because my baby's not white; that ain't right
Pops, you got me puzzled 
Because in the past with Black folks you never struggled
At least to my knowledge

Your knowledge seems to need a little working
That little ****** bitch got you looking like The Jerk
And I can't another minute of you and that Black heifer, son
Looking sorta like Tom Willis from the Jefferson Show

What you know about my girl to try and slander
Let me talk a bit and maybe you can understand
The situation that I got isn't ?messing with somebody?
Cause this woman's taking care of both my mind and my body

Yeah, yeah, yeah, OK
I understand that she's attractive 
Cause their bodies are just built to be sexually active
Baby-making taking tax money for their welfare
Or maybe up on 42nd with the bodies that they sell there
So what's her name?
Is it Shanainai or Shaquana?
Son, she's got to be a goner

Well I'm glad to see my father's in my corner

Oh, you think this shit is funny?
I ain't joking
That's the last straw, the camel's back has been broken

(Chorus)

Verse Two:

Well I'll be damned
Cause it seems that I'm the last to know
My father's a bigot
My girl's Black, he can't dig it
So she has to go

Now you're judging me, kid
But do you know me

But it seems to me that even David Duke could be your homey

Now you know I ain't no racist
But they place us in a terrible predicament
They're taking over the block
And, damn it son, I'm sick of it

But when you see the neighbors you say "Hi, how you doing"

Still I think of how the value of my property's been ruined

You sound like such an idiot
I pity it
I wonder, should I laugh or should I cry?
More than anything I want a reason why
All of a sudden, the blood in your vien flows with such vigor
Just because you choose to call another person "******"

Well they're just some thugs
Stealing, slum-dwelling, drug-dealing, gun-selling
And a hundred yard dashing after doing purse-snatching
Damn savages who ravages the buckets of Kentucky Fried Chicken
With the first dibs on the ribs
Looking like a damn monkey on the football fields and basketball courts 
Taking over sports
Leaving us just to golf and to tennis
And they menacing society, the bums
They should go the fuck to where they came from

So that's your vision of perfection
That's your clear blue skies
Through those clear blue eyes
Which seem to make you think you're better
But instead of simply sinking to the level of your thinking
I'll be ghost

Pack your bags, ******-lover, and good riddance

(Chorus)


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2004)

Verse One:

Damn it, son
I think its time we had a little man-to-man talking
I heard that you was hand-in-hand
Walking down the boulevard, middle of the day
With this Black chick 
Tell me the truth, boy, or you can catch this slap quick

Let me get this straight 
You're ranting and raving
Behaving like a mad dog with rabies
Because my baby's not white; that ain't right
Pops, you got me puzzled 
Because in the past with Black folks you never struggled
At least to my knowledge

Your knowledge seems to need a little working
That little ****** bitch got you looking like The Jerk
And I can't another minute of you and that Black heifer, son
Looking sorta like Tom Willis from the Jefferson Show

What you know about my girl to try and slander
Let me talk a bit and maybe you can understand
The situation that I got isn't ?messing with somebody?
Cause this woman's taking care of both my mind and my body

Yeah, yeah, yeah, OK
I understand that she's attractive 
Cause their bodies are just built to be sexually active
Baby-making taking tax money for their welfare
Or maybe up on 42nd with the bodies that they sell there
So what's her name?
Is it Shanainai or Shaquana?
Son, she's got to be a goner

Well I'm glad to see my father's in my corner

Oh, you think this shit is funny?
I ain't joking
That's the last straw, the camel's back has been broken

(Chorus)

Verse Two:

Well I'll be damned
Cause it seems that I'm the last to know
My father's a bigot
My girl's Black, he can't dig it
So she has to go

Now you're judging me, kid
But do you know me

But it seems to me that even David Duke could be your homey

Now you know I ain't no racist
But they place us in a terrible predicament
They're taking over the block
And, damn it son, I'm sick of it

But when you see the neighbors you say "Hi, how you doing"

Still I think of how the value of my property's been ruined

You sound like such an idiot
I pity it
I wonder, should I laugh or should I cry?
More than anything I want a reason why
All of a sudden, the blood in your vien flows with such vigor
Just because you choose to call another person "******"

Well they're just some thugs
Stealing, slum-dwelling, drug-dealing, gun-selling
And a hundred yard dashing after doing purse-snatching
Damn savages who ravages the buckets of Kentucky Fried Chicken
With the first dibs on the ribs
Looking like a damn monkey on the football fields and basketball courts 
Taking over sports
Leaving us just to golf and to tennis
And they menacing society, the bums
They should go the fuck to where they came from

So that's your vision of perfection
That's your clear blue skies
Through those clear blue eyes
Which seem to make you think you're better
But instead of simply sinking to the level of your thinking
I'll be ghost

Pack your bags, ******-lover, and good riddance

(Chorus)


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

what noone can find the lyrics??

should i post another song?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

what noone can find the lyrics??

should i post another song?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

oh, that would be *Clear Blue Skies* by the juggarnauts :roll:

okay, so ... my turn


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

oh, that would be *Clear Blue Skies* by the juggarnauts :roll:

okay, so ... my turn


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

My child arrived just the other day
He came to the world in the usual way
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay
He learned to walk while I was away
And he was talkin' 'fore I knew it, and as he grew
He'd say, "I'm gonna be like you, Dad"
"You know I'm gonna be like you"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Dad?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"

My son turned ten just the other day
He said, "Thanks for the ball, Dad, come on let's play"
"Can you teach me to throw?"
I said, "Not today, I got a lot to do"
He said, "That's ok"
And he walked away but his smile never dimmed
And said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah"
"You know I'm gonna be like him"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Dad?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"

Well, he came home from college just the other day
So much like a man I just had to say
"Son, I'm proud of you, can you sit for a while?"
He shook his head and then said with a smile
"What I'd really like, Dad, is to borrow the car keys"
"See you later, can I have them please?"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Son?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"

I've long since retired, my son's moved away
I called him up just the other day
I said, "I'd like to see you if you don't mind"
He said, "I'd love to, Dad, if I can find the time"
"You see my new job's a hassle and kids have the flu"
"But it's sure nice talking to you, Dad"
"It's been sure nice talking to you"

And as I hung up the phone it occurred to me
He'd grown up just like me
Yeah, my boy was just like me

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Son?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Son?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

My child arrived just the other day
He came to the world in the usual way
But there were planes to catch and bills to pay
He learned to walk while I was away
And he was talkin' 'fore I knew it, and as he grew
He'd say, "I'm gonna be like you, Dad"
"You know I'm gonna be like you"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Dad?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"

My son turned ten just the other day
He said, "Thanks for the ball, Dad, come on let's play"
"Can you teach me to throw?"
I said, "Not today, I got a lot to do"
He said, "That's ok"
And he walked away but his smile never dimmed
And said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah"
"You know I'm gonna be like him"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Dad?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"

Well, he came home from college just the other day
So much like a man I just had to say
"Son, I'm proud of you, can you sit for a while?"
He shook his head and then said with a smile
"What I'd really like, Dad, is to borrow the car keys"
"See you later, can I have them please?"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Son?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"

I've long since retired, my son's moved away
I called him up just the other day
I said, "I'd like to see you if you don't mind"
He said, "I'd love to, Dad, if I can find the time"
"You see my new job's a hassle and kids have the flu"
"But it's sure nice talking to you, Dad"
"It's been sure nice talking to you"

And as I hung up the phone it occurred to me
He'd grown up just like me
Yeah, my boy was just like me

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Son?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little Boy Blue and the Man on the Moon
"When you comin' home, Son?"
"I don't know when, but we'll get together then"
"You know we'll have a good time then"


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

^ Ugly Kid Joe- Cats In The Cradle

by the way terri, the name of the group is JUGGAKNOTS and whats with the :roll: ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

^ Ugly Kid Joe- Cats In The Cradle

by the way terri, the name of the group is JUGGAKNOTS and whats with the :roll: ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Yo, we're going to have the word love
in many different languages translated all through the track
So, whenever you hear the word love
Know that, it's going to be in a different language
The language of love cannot be translated, yo

Love is blind, you just see bright light
You up in the club feelin' the night life, lookin' for the right type
Blood rushing to your heart making it beat
When she swept you off your feet and made it complete
You know the plan you had to conquer the world
Thinking you Scarface, looking for that perfect girl
And now you found her
Started with romantic, then got to frantic
Then things thats normally small become gigantic
Now y'all sinkin like the Titanic here come the panic
Bein with you like a habit without you I can't stand it
It's tragic when you wonder when you lost that magic
Without understanding that you never had it try to grab it
In the bed gettin a nut off, communication cut off
Getting mad cause you turned or wondering where she shut off
Constantly comparing you to someone in my past
We don't smile anymore, and we argue over cash
Advance to that physical shit
See what happens if you keep talkin
See what happens if you lay a finger on me motherf...
Yo, see what I'm sayin'
It's like one big mind game that everybody playin and
****** say bitches is trife, bitches say ****** is
We just don't understand our fundamental differences
I'm still learning though, actually
I just do what come naturally, naturally, naturally

(Chorus):
L'amour n'a pas de, frontiere (Love has no boundaries)
Restes car je t'aime comme tu es (Stay because I love you as you are)
J'ai traverse l'ocean du verbe (I crossed an ocean of words)
Et je t'ai trouve (And I found you)

Women thrive on emotions, men refuse to acknowledge
So when we arguin nobody win
Words get in the way time and again
Sticks and stones break your bones words break your heart
Whether you in touch with that part or not say "word"
Words are weapons for the revolutionary
Used for evil make the situation very scary
Word up, but love is brave
It flies in the face of fear
Yo, wherever you want to go love'll take you there
Let's go, you know a flower that grow in the ghetto
Know more about survival than the one from fresh meadows
It got love for the sun, that's where I'm comin from
Spit in this fashion cause I love rockin over drums
Word (te quiero) I put my love into my music
If you with me then you love how I do it
If my heart you're livin' in your ocean I'm swimmin' in
Never drowning got me floatin' watching you in slow motion
Love potion overdosin approachin
The explosion of my senses everyday without your heart
is like a sentence in jail
Trust I'll always be mentally free
You got the key to let it out I'll show you how it could be
Love {*different language*} it ain't nuttin but a word
A chicken ain't nuttin but a bird
Yo, yo, yo

(Chorus):
L'amour n'a pas de, frontiere (Love has no boundaries)
Restes car je t'aime comme tu es (Stay because I love you as you are)
J'ai traverse l'ocean du verbe (I crossed an ocean of words)
Et je t'ai trouve (And I found you)

Some of y'all in love with that material but
love enter my life like a miracle and
It reciprocal that's why I'm feeling you love
We exibit our natural behavior
Like making love under the moon in Jamaica
Get you so hot you call the name of the creata
The morning we hop back into action again
Up on the wall lovin how the sun blacken your skin
Remember when we explored the beach
Swam in the ocean and saw beneith
How the colors of the coral reef looked like the illest floral peice
That's what your beauty remind me of
It's hard to find a love like ours, taking it high above
Them other duns try to spit game but, I dont sweat it though
Know in my heart that we connected so I let it go
Now if they call you out your name and that's a different thing
Anything but Queen I'll go to war like a King
Your friends sweat you cause you aint got a band
But they dont understand
Some things is meant to stay between a woman and man
And they ain't privy to it so they try to get into it
Both you and me see through it so the way we flow is fluid
We speak the love language, they speak from pain and anguish
Some don't love theyselves so they perception is tainted
Out they joint like "Shit, he payin for your rent" missin the point
When you rub me into your skin just like an ointment
It's more than pillow talk, it can't be translated
Learn how to speak it, and become emancipated
It's a language

Universal love...

(Chorus):
L'amour n'a pas de, frontiere (Love has no boundaries)
Restes car je t'aime comme tu es (Stay because I love you as you are)
J'ai traverse l'ocean du verbe (I crossed an ocean of words)
Et je t'ai trouve (And I found you)

Love love love love, love, love (Repeated)


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Yo, we're going to have the word love
in many different languages translated all through the track
So, whenever you hear the word love
Know that, it's going to be in a different language
The language of love cannot be translated, yo

Love is blind, you just see bright light
You up in the club feelin' the night life, lookin' for the right type
Blood rushing to your heart making it beat
When she swept you off your feet and made it complete
You know the plan you had to conquer the world
Thinking you Scarface, looking for that perfect girl
And now you found her
Started with romantic, then got to frantic
Then things thats normally small become gigantic
Now y'all sinkin like the Titanic here come the panic
Bein with you like a habit without you I can't stand it
It's tragic when you wonder when you lost that magic
Without understanding that you never had it try to grab it
In the bed gettin a nut off, communication cut off
Getting mad cause you turned or wondering where she shut off
Constantly comparing you to someone in my past
We don't smile anymore, and we argue over cash
Advance to that physical shit
See what happens if you keep talkin
See what happens if you lay a finger on me motherf...
Yo, see what I'm sayin'
It's like one big mind game that everybody playin and
****** say bitches is trife, bitches say ****** is
We just don't understand our fundamental differences
I'm still learning though, actually
I just do what come naturally, naturally, naturally

(Chorus):
L'amour n'a pas de, frontiere (Love has no boundaries)
Restes car je t'aime comme tu es (Stay because I love you as you are)
J'ai traverse l'ocean du verbe (I crossed an ocean of words)
Et je t'ai trouve (And I found you)

Women thrive on emotions, men refuse to acknowledge
So when we arguin nobody win
Words get in the way time and again
Sticks and stones break your bones words break your heart
Whether you in touch with that part or not say "word"
Words are weapons for the revolutionary
Used for evil make the situation very scary
Word up, but love is brave
It flies in the face of fear
Yo, wherever you want to go love'll take you there
Let's go, you know a flower that grow in the ghetto
Know more about survival than the one from fresh meadows
It got love for the sun, that's where I'm comin from
Spit in this fashion cause I love rockin over drums
Word (te quiero) I put my love into my music
If you with me then you love how I do it
If my heart you're livin' in your ocean I'm swimmin' in
Never drowning got me floatin' watching you in slow motion
Love potion overdosin approachin
The explosion of my senses everyday without your heart
is like a sentence in jail
Trust I'll always be mentally free
You got the key to let it out I'll show you how it could be
Love {*different language*} it ain't nuttin but a word
A chicken ain't nuttin but a bird
Yo, yo, yo

(Chorus):
L'amour n'a pas de, frontiere (Love has no boundaries)
Restes car je t'aime comme tu es (Stay because I love you as you are)
J'ai traverse l'ocean du verbe (I crossed an ocean of words)
Et je t'ai trouve (And I found you)

Some of y'all in love with that material but
love enter my life like a miracle and
It reciprocal that's why I'm feeling you love
We exibit our natural behavior
Like making love under the moon in Jamaica
Get you so hot you call the name of the creata
The morning we hop back into action again
Up on the wall lovin how the sun blacken your skin
Remember when we explored the beach
Swam in the ocean and saw beneith
How the colors of the coral reef looked like the illest floral peice
That's what your beauty remind me of
It's hard to find a love like ours, taking it high above
Them other duns try to spit game but, I dont sweat it though
Know in my heart that we connected so I let it go
Now if they call you out your name and that's a different thing
Anything but Queen I'll go to war like a King
Your friends sweat you cause you aint got a band
But they dont understand
Some things is meant to stay between a woman and man
And they ain't privy to it so they try to get into it
Both you and me see through it so the way we flow is fluid
We speak the love language, they speak from pain and anguish
Some don't love theyselves so they perception is tainted
Out they joint like "Shit, he payin for your rent" missin the point
When you rub me into your skin just like an ointment
It's more than pillow talk, it can't be translated
Learn how to speak it, and become emancipated
It's a language

Universal love...

(Chorus):
L'amour n'a pas de, frontiere (Love has no boundaries)
Restes car je t'aime comme tu es (Stay because I love you as you are)
J'ai traverse l'ocean du verbe (I crossed an ocean of words)
Et je t'ai trouve (And I found you)

Love love love love, love, love (Repeated)


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Artist: Talib Kweli Lyrics
Song: Love Language Lyrics

someone else can go..I dont have time to find a song. just like guessing/googling it


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Artist: Talib Kweli Lyrics
Song: Love Language Lyrics

someone else can go..I dont have time to find a song. just like guessing/googling it


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

The reality of life, when put to words and music, can sometimes make me roll my eyes, SB. The song I posted was originally done by Cat Stevens if you are familiar with him. Also, I really like the french part of your above lyrics.

I haven't time to post another song either. Will someone else do the honors?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

The reality of life, when put to words and music, can sometimes make me roll my eyes, SB. The song I posted was originally done by Cat Stevens if you are familiar with him. Also, I really like the french part of your above lyrics.

I haven't time to post another song either. Will someone else do the honors?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

i'll post some more

this song should be pretty easy for most of you oldies ( no offense) to get

Manic depression is touching my soul
I know what I want but I just don't know
How to, go about gettin' it
Feeling sweet feeling,
Drops from my fingers, fingers
Manic depression is catchin' my soul

Woman so weary, the sweet cause in vain
You make love, you break love
It's all the same
When it's, when it's over, mama
Music, sweet music
I wish I could caress, caress, caress
Manic depression is a frustrating mess

Well, I think I'll go turn myself off,
And go on down
All the way down
Really ain't no use in me hanging around
In your kinda scene

Music, sweet music
I wish I could caress, caress, caress
Manic depression is a frustrating mess

Ow! ow!
Music sweet music sweet music
Sweet music sweet music
Hooo!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

i'll post some more

this song should be pretty easy for most of you oldies ( no offense) to get

Manic depression is touching my soul
I know what I want but I just don't know
How to, go about gettin' it
Feeling sweet feeling,
Drops from my fingers, fingers
Manic depression is catchin' my soul

Woman so weary, the sweet cause in vain
You make love, you break love
It's all the same
When it's, when it's over, mama
Music, sweet music
I wish I could caress, caress, caress
Manic depression is a frustrating mess

Well, I think I'll go turn myself off,
And go on down
All the way down
Really ain't no use in me hanging around
In your kinda scene

Music, sweet music
I wish I could caress, caress, caress
Manic depression is a frustrating mess

Ow! ow!
Music sweet music sweet music
Sweet music sweet music
Hooo!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Seal - Manic depression

I am colorblind 
Coffee black and egg white 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready, I am ready, I am ready 
I am taffy stuck and tongue tied 
Stotter shook and uptight 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready, I am ready, I am ready 
I am fine 
I am covered my skin 
No one gets to come in 
Pull me out from inside 
I am folded and unfolded and unfolding 
I am colorblind 
Coffee black and egg white 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready, I am ready, I am ready 
I am fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Seal - Manic depression

I am colorblind 
Coffee black and egg white 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready, I am ready, I am ready 
I am taffy stuck and tongue tied 
Stotter shook and uptight 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready, I am ready, I am ready 
I am fine 
I am covered my skin 
No one gets to come in 
Pull me out from inside 
I am folded and unfolded and unfolding 
I am colorblind 
Coffee black and egg white 
Pull me out from inside 
I am ready, I am ready, I am ready 
I am fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

^ Lauren wrong artist, right song title

the lyrics you posted

Counting Crows- Color Blind


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

^ Lauren wrong artist, right song title

the lyrics you posted

Counting Crows- Color Blind


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

ooops sorry .lol..ill look it up again then u can post

jimi hendrix - manic depression


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

ooops sorry .lol..ill look it up again then u can post

jimi hendrix - manic depression


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, it's gettin' wild out here
It makes me wonder how a black man could ever raise a child out here
You know the old krumbsnatcha's in this land of decay
So why we killin' for the crumbs when there's so much to stay?
We're no longer suposed to be slaves
I bet Harriet Tubman will be turnin' in her grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate

My elders all feel the same there's no bravery
We're suposed to fight for freedom not just the end of slavery
Are we too selfish to even bless the kids with jewels
So our youth don't get played out for fools?
Will they get program how to behave?
Malcolm X must be turnin' in his grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate
The time we were great before the self hate (x3)
The time we were great
Wait, we still great, but

I met up with this dread, said "Peace, Respect"
To set respect and not seen that around here yet
Black man kill himself for limited amount of wealth
And them disrespecting women saw him disrespect himself
I agree for what the dread haven't get off of his chest
Bob Marley will be disturbed from his rest
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate

Can't work a dead end 9 to 5 for what
To be another victim of social security cuts?
I gotta cut myself from the chains and run free
Empower myself to be my own authority
People die so I don't have to be a runaway slave
Nat Turner must be turnin' in his grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate
The time we were great before the self hate (x3)
The time we were great
Wait, we still great, but

We thought to worship these rappers and athletes and actors
Many who think they better in the walk right passed ya
It's what you do off camera and off the court
That really makes you worthy of the people support
But some brothers get those millions and forget how to behave
Arther Ashe must be turnin' in his grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate

We crabs in a barrel, you ain't gettin out until I do first
And that's why the guns burst
Whatever happened to strenght in numbers?
Some of the greatest minds on the planet are among us
But so many start on strugglin' and never get saved
Man, Martin must be turnin' in his grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate
The time we were great before the self hate (x3)
The time we were great

Remind my soul
Of the time we were great before the self hate yo


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah, it's gettin' wild out here
It makes me wonder how a black man could ever raise a child out here
You know the old krumbsnatcha's in this land of decay
So why we killin' for the crumbs when there's so much to stay?
We're no longer suposed to be slaves
I bet Harriet Tubman will be turnin' in her grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate

My elders all feel the same there's no bravery
We're suposed to fight for freedom not just the end of slavery
Are we too selfish to even bless the kids with jewels
So our youth don't get played out for fools?
Will they get program how to behave?
Malcolm X must be turnin' in his grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate
The time we were great before the self hate (x3)
The time we were great
Wait, we still great, but

I met up with this dread, said "Peace, Respect"
To set respect and not seen that around here yet
Black man kill himself for limited amount of wealth
And them disrespecting women saw him disrespect himself
I agree for what the dread haven't get off of his chest
Bob Marley will be disturbed from his rest
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate

Can't work a dead end 9 to 5 for what
To be another victim of social security cuts?
I gotta cut myself from the chains and run free
Empower myself to be my own authority
People die so I don't have to be a runaway slave
Nat Turner must be turnin' in his grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate
The time we were great before the self hate (x3)
The time we were great
Wait, we still great, but

We thought to worship these rappers and athletes and actors
Many who think they better in the walk right passed ya
It's what you do off camera and off the court
That really makes you worthy of the people support
But some brothers get those millions and forget how to behave
Arther Ashe must be turnin' in his grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate

We crabs in a barrel, you ain't gettin out until I do first
And that's why the guns burst
Whatever happened to strenght in numbers?
Some of the greatest minds on the planet are among us
But so many start on strugglin' and never get saved
Man, Martin must be turnin' in his grave
Like remind my soul

Of the time we were great before the self hate
The time we were great before the self hate (x3)
The time we were great

Remind my soul
Of the time we were great before the self hate yo


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

I Want You To Want Me by Cheap Trick[/b]


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

I Want You To Want Me by Cheap Trick[/b]


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Whatta you mean what was my childhood like?
What difference does that make?
Yo, my childhood was messed up, so what?
Everybody's childhood was messed up.
This is the 90's, find me one person who had it right.
What's that got to do with me rhyming?
What's left?

Now when my mother died I had to take it in stride
There ain't no room for pride in watching your father cry
And dad made it until maybe a year later
When they found his suicide inside of a grain elevator
Got over it, I had no other office or options
Thought about whether or not mom and pop was watching
Never bothered with caution, no time for fear
Saw my folks carry fear for most my early years
And I learned from it, turned numb and ignored the storm
A burning sun waiting for the world to plummet
Finished growing up under my uncle's roof
He taught me how to count all the way up to 100 proof
From watching him I learned how to gather nourishment
Living off the different women that he had to nurture him
And on the surface I became a normal pre-teen
More afraid of nuclear war than snake bites and bee stings
My best friend was my TV
Game shows and cartoons substituted for puppies, rainbows, and balloons
Now here I am, the shy type, and I think I'm doing alright
Considering what it was like living my life

Chorus (repeated)

It's nothing but sunshine
It's all sunshine
It's nothing but sunshine

Now it's been 17 summers since I've seen my mother
But every night I see her smile inside my dreams
When I was younger I didn't actually see the accident happen
But every night I see her smile as it shatters against the screams
I can only imagine Dad's internal reaction
Strain, inferno burning, bound in his brain
What's it take to make a man who owns acres of land
Abandon the family plan and drown himself in his grains
I'm glad I left that farm in Northern Minnesota
Where the time moves slower and the winters are colder
Became a city boy, where everybody acts like they older
Where they stick to themselves and keep a chip on they shoulder
26 years of age, no longer full of rage
I think it's safe to say I've turned a page on my childhood days
"Ay yo look Ma, I'm a productive member of society
When I'm drunk I make noise, but otherwise I like quietly"
And on the weekend I go back up north to reminisce
Remember what it was like pretending to be a kid
Late at night I walked the fields and lurk in the shadows
Getting even with life by murdering cattle

It's all sunshine
It's nothing but sunshine
It's all sunshine

(And I'm gonna be alright, and you gonna be alright, 
You ain't gotta hold my hand, just walk with me tonight)

Fade out

(What it is, it ain't,
and what it ain't it is, 
is a theme of a Virgo)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2004)

Whatta you mean what was my childhood like?
What difference does that make?
Yo, my childhood was messed up, so what?
Everybody's childhood was messed up.
This is the 90's, find me one person who had it right.
What's that got to do with me rhyming?
What's left?

Now when my mother died I had to take it in stride
There ain't no room for pride in watching your father cry
And dad made it until maybe a year later
When they found his suicide inside of a grain elevator
Got over it, I had no other office or options
Thought about whether or not mom and pop was watching
Never bothered with caution, no time for fear
Saw my folks carry fear for most my early years
And I learned from it, turned numb and ignored the storm
A burning sun waiting for the world to plummet
Finished growing up under my uncle's roof
He taught me how to count all the way up to 100 proof
From watching him I learned how to gather nourishment
Living off the different women that he had to nurture him
And on the surface I became a normal pre-teen
More afraid of nuclear war than snake bites and bee stings
My best friend was my TV
Game shows and cartoons substituted for puppies, rainbows, and balloons
Now here I am, the shy type, and I think I'm doing alright
Considering what it was like living my life

Chorus (repeated)

It's nothing but sunshine
It's all sunshine
It's nothing but sunshine

Now it's been 17 summers since I've seen my mother
But every night I see her smile inside my dreams
When I was younger I didn't actually see the accident happen
But every night I see her smile as it shatters against the screams
I can only imagine Dad's internal reaction
Strain, inferno burning, bound in his brain
What's it take to make a man who owns acres of land
Abandon the family plan and drown himself in his grains
I'm glad I left that farm in Northern Minnesota
Where the time moves slower and the winters are colder
Became a city boy, where everybody acts like they older
Where they stick to themselves and keep a chip on they shoulder
26 years of age, no longer full of rage
I think it's safe to say I've turned a page on my childhood days
"Ay yo look Ma, I'm a productive member of society
When I'm drunk I make noise, but otherwise I like quietly"
And on the weekend I go back up north to reminisce
Remember what it was like pretending to be a kid
Late at night I walked the fields and lurk in the shadows
Getting even with life by murdering cattle

It's all sunshine
It's nothing but sunshine
It's all sunshine

(And I'm gonna be alright, and you gonna be alright, 
You ain't gotta hold my hand, just walk with me tonight)

Fade out

(What it is, it ain't,
and what it ain't it is, 
is a theme of a Virgo)


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Lenny Kravitz- Fear


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

Lenny Kravitz- Fear


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

I hate when it rains, cause in puddles I encounter this guy
Unable to give a rebuttal but swift as the pain flood his eyes
wonderin why he's a gift with no purpose
A priceless one-of-a-kind piece that's worthless
Grounded with no surface
And when he shows one, it's a facade
Cause inside he fights feelings that he was mistake by God
I see his confusion and self-deception
Questions of relevance and intelligence
He holds an illusion of self-acceptance
that he shows to those outside lookin in
He's outside lookin in to his own life; lookin for strength
to carry on as a pawn in this chess game of existance
In his mind he wants to go on to the dawn
and leave the stress that came with existance
Hopin in death he'll find life
Cause as he lives, he roams the dark, tryin to find light
He's made his heart so hard, he doesn't even cry anymore
Cause he's confronted sorrow frequently
His heart's been broken frequently
It's like he's lost some part of him and just haven't found it yet
So in his search, he's left with nothin but questions and regret
All he wants to know is how one day, he's content
and the next day he's cryin
cause his life isn't what he thought life meant
He just wants to be happy, with his love and all
But too often I get messages through telepathic calls
He's askin me through a puddle what more must he endure to continue
But for some reason he knows he most endure to continue

When I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me
to answer his questions about life and his perceptions
and tell him why I hate him so much
And you wonder why I hate him so much?
Now when I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me
to answer his questions about life, and his perceptions
and tell him why I hate him so much
Damn, I wonder why I hate him so much

Why did I hate him so much? I wondered, pondered on the question
What in my mind caused me to despise my reflection?
I didn't know I just knew when I saw him, how I felt
and hated the fact that he had to play with the cards that he was dealt
He's come in contact with some ill things that can't be explained
Life's extracted his energy to where the pain can't be contained
So to me he comes, sheddin tears like skin
Intimate with some, only the ones he calls friends
If he even exists, he only exists in pain
It's like his life is a myth
and he's been blessed with the gift of shame, I mean
From birth to love he's been betrayed
He's an unknown in how to cope with that pain and dissapointment
he's come to know as he's grown
He feels he stands alone in this world of puddle images
And he awaits the time for when, time finishes
He tries to elevate thought, but he's still chillin in the basement
Awaitin a rebirth of his soul as it fears it's spiritual placement

[Chorus]

[Illogic]
God I pray you can give me a purpose or help me find it
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow
to get out of this rut, God give me some self-trust
Love is somethin I'm lookin for but I've found it, or have I?
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to?
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless
as I'm starin at this puddle
God I pray that you can give me a purpose or help me find it
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow
to get out of this rut, God please give me some self-trust
Love is somethin I'm lookin for - thought I found it, or have I?
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to?
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless
as I'm starin in this puddle

[Chorus]

{*music changes*}

I sit alone in dismal silence
Peering into the eyes of my reflection
Wondering if his thoughts are adjacent to my own
What visions of eerie savagery
are passing if purity lurks in the mind of he who I mirror?
Lookin at him I am disgusted
He lacks beauty in all external areas
and internally he seems so confused
Perplexed with this conundrum of life
He proceeds to function or cope, lookin at it realistically
Esteem he lacks, in all areas of existance
Reason unknown
What is the cause of the lack of this self-acceptance?
I mean it seems like he needs constant assurance
Some type of ritual proof that he's even worth the oxygen he breathes
A, light that shines upon him
Is his living in vein? Does he have a purpose?
Answer - eternally unknown


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2004)

I hate when it rains, cause in puddles I encounter this guy
Unable to give a rebuttal but swift as the pain flood his eyes
wonderin why he's a gift with no purpose
A priceless one-of-a-kind piece that's worthless
Grounded with no surface
And when he shows one, it's a facade
Cause inside he fights feelings that he was mistake by God
I see his confusion and self-deception
Questions of relevance and intelligence
He holds an illusion of self-acceptance
that he shows to those outside lookin in
He's outside lookin in to his own life; lookin for strength
to carry on as a pawn in this chess game of existance
In his mind he wants to go on to the dawn
and leave the stress that came with existance
Hopin in death he'll find life
Cause as he lives, he roams the dark, tryin to find light
He's made his heart so hard, he doesn't even cry anymore
Cause he's confronted sorrow frequently
His heart's been broken frequently
It's like he's lost some part of him and just haven't found it yet
So in his search, he's left with nothin but questions and regret
All he wants to know is how one day, he's content
and the next day he's cryin
cause his life isn't what he thought life meant
He just wants to be happy, with his love and all
But too often I get messages through telepathic calls
He's askin me through a puddle what more must he endure to continue
But for some reason he knows he most endure to continue

When I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me
to answer his questions about life and his perceptions
and tell him why I hate him so much
And you wonder why I hate him so much?
Now when I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me
to answer his questions about life, and his perceptions
and tell him why I hate him so much
Damn, I wonder why I hate him so much

Why did I hate him so much? I wondered, pondered on the question
What in my mind caused me to despise my reflection?
I didn't know I just knew when I saw him, how I felt
and hated the fact that he had to play with the cards that he was dealt
He's come in contact with some ill things that can't be explained
Life's extracted his energy to where the pain can't be contained
So to me he comes, sheddin tears like skin
Intimate with some, only the ones he calls friends
If he even exists, he only exists in pain
It's like his life is a myth
and he's been blessed with the gift of shame, I mean
From birth to love he's been betrayed
He's an unknown in how to cope with that pain and dissapointment
he's come to know as he's grown
He feels he stands alone in this world of puddle images
And he awaits the time for when, time finishes
He tries to elevate thought, but he's still chillin in the basement
Awaitin a rebirth of his soul as it fears it's spiritual placement

[Chorus]

[Illogic]
God I pray you can give me a purpose or help me find it
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow
to get out of this rut, God give me some self-trust
Love is somethin I'm lookin for but I've found it, or have I?
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to?
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless
as I'm starin at this puddle
God I pray that you can give me a purpose or help me find it
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow
to get out of this rut, God please give me some self-trust
Love is somethin I'm lookin for - thought I found it, or have I?
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to?
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless
as I'm starin in this puddle

[Chorus]

{*music changes*}

I sit alone in dismal silence
Peering into the eyes of my reflection
Wondering if his thoughts are adjacent to my own
What visions of eerie savagery
are passing if purity lurks in the mind of he who I mirror?
Lookin at him I am disgusted
He lacks beauty in all external areas
and internally he seems so confused
Perplexed with this conundrum of life
He proceeds to function or cope, lookin at it realistically
Esteem he lacks, in all areas of existance
Reason unknown
What is the cause of the lack of this self-acceptance?
I mean it seems like he needs constant assurance
Some type of ritual proof that he's even worth the oxygen he breathes
A, light that shines upon him
Is his living in vein? Does he have a purpose?
Answer - eternally unknown


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

i see noone can even guess the lyrics i posted

Illogic- Hate In A Puddle

heres some more lyrics to guess, i mean Google

I've got some letters inside of my drawer
that should have been stamped and delivered
One is addressed to my ex
it says I'm the type of kid who can't be lived with
One is addressed to my friends
it says I'm a mess so y'all can't visit
One is addressed to myself
but I don't know what personality or hand to give it

I'm a God damn misfit...mismatched, but never missed much
Mr Right-time-wrong-place with a long face until our lips touch
I don't miss the mistrust, its what got our messages mixed up
Before I rip up your letters let us see if I can tear you away from his clutch

This stuff's a whole other drawer
from a different dresser I'm not ready to address
I went to the west to get my mind off things and I'm already depressed
I give up. Get let down. Down play. Play games. Put on my game face
Face my pharmecudial needs and feed on my medicine, but I don't like the way it tastes

I go place to place without enough money to put a bed under me
So I share my sleeping space with rodents, insects, and dust bunnies
I laugh at the mess I've created for myself until it gets unfunny
But I'm content in the fact that they don't expect respect, sex, love, or trust from me

When I'm hungry I can taste it
I hide in the basement
Check up on me every now and then
Because my mood swings low...and I can feel myself going down again

Falling off is easy. Getting put on takes a bit of ass kissing
I'd rather listen to myself flop on the ground than hear the sound of a mattress spring
I rap and sing and talk and write and often type with 2 fingers
The "hunt and kill" method
I edit one third of a word per second

Your emails sit in my unsent box. If you're a girl that I miss
You'll eventually get my virtual good bye kiss
The rest are addressed to my friends and the subject line is "Just check this fine bitch"
And the one for myself is untitled but...its the same virus

My wrists get slit on your shoulder blades
when I lose my grip while I hold your face
Let it drip on your golden laced silver slip...
spilling all over the place
I'd lay my jacket over the blood puddle when we'd go on dates
to prove that I'm a gentleman, peddling my bike at a slower pace

"The sum of the parts doesn't equal the whole," she states
Before my parents get home I'll take
time to find the fragments of our relationship
and glue back together this broken vase.

Falling in love is easy. Falling out of love takes a bit of practice
I'm good at both without even owning a mattress
I never asked for a kiss without deserving one.
If you never saw me cry before
wait for the next time I wake up on the wrong side of the floor

I've got some letters inside of my drawer
that should have been sent by now
Sealed in an envelope
One is addressed to my ex
and it says that I feel our friendship's a joke
One is addressed to my friend
and it says his ex-girlfriend's on coke
And one is addressed to myself on a personal note
Unopened...filled with endless quotes

Whenever I spoke, they'd close me in and bust my lip
Now I wear parenthesis on my temples, step to the podium and just think
Whenever lonely I shrink...hold myself...squeezing tight
Before I sprawl out on the hardwood floor and kiss myself to sleep at night

I have dreams of flight, but I'm not floating
The ground is approaching awfully quick
So I wake up screaming for you to catch me
That's what I start every day off with

I may talk shit, but there ain't much else to do in this prison cell
And lucky for me no one listens well...especially when I dis myself
I'll fly away on a pig when my living hell freezes over
And since I'm used to the cold I'll be able to rest my head on Jesus' shoulder

Explanations are in order for why these floor boards are always freezing
I guess it'll all make sense once we get older and reach the Age of Reason
Until then, I'll have no reason to sleep in. Not even on weekends
Unless we're together, because my will power will probably weaken

Deepen my appreciation for the current condition
because I'm sick of always feeling like something is missing.

I slumber in one position. Crouched up an fetal like. 
And the couch sucks cuz my feet are like...given no space to breathe
while I embrace my knees

So its off to the floor because I can't sleep anywhere else
That's where I write these letters to all of y'all but never send 'em
It's better to just keep to myself

Its better to just keep to myself

Its better to just keep to myself


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

i see noone can even guess the lyrics i posted

Illogic- Hate In A Puddle

heres some more lyrics to guess, i mean Google

I've got some letters inside of my drawer
that should have been stamped and delivered
One is addressed to my ex
it says I'm the type of kid who can't be lived with
One is addressed to my friends
it says I'm a mess so y'all can't visit
One is addressed to myself
but I don't know what personality or hand to give it

I'm a God damn misfit...mismatched, but never missed much
Mr Right-time-wrong-place with a long face until our lips touch
I don't miss the mistrust, its what got our messages mixed up
Before I rip up your letters let us see if I can tear you away from his clutch

This stuff's a whole other drawer
from a different dresser I'm not ready to address
I went to the west to get my mind off things and I'm already depressed
I give up. Get let down. Down play. Play games. Put on my game face
Face my pharmecudial needs and feed on my medicine, but I don't like the way it tastes

I go place to place without enough money to put a bed under me
So I share my sleeping space with rodents, insects, and dust bunnies
I laugh at the mess I've created for myself until it gets unfunny
But I'm content in the fact that they don't expect respect, sex, love, or trust from me

When I'm hungry I can taste it
I hide in the basement
Check up on me every now and then
Because my mood swings low...and I can feel myself going down again

Falling off is easy. Getting put on takes a bit of ass kissing
I'd rather listen to myself flop on the ground than hear the sound of a mattress spring
I rap and sing and talk and write and often type with 2 fingers
The "hunt and kill" method
I edit one third of a word per second

Your emails sit in my unsent box. If you're a girl that I miss
You'll eventually get my virtual good bye kiss
The rest are addressed to my friends and the subject line is "Just check this fine bitch"
And the one for myself is untitled but...its the same virus

My wrists get slit on your shoulder blades
when I lose my grip while I hold your face
Let it drip on your golden laced silver slip...
spilling all over the place
I'd lay my jacket over the blood puddle when we'd go on dates
to prove that I'm a gentleman, peddling my bike at a slower pace

"The sum of the parts doesn't equal the whole," she states
Before my parents get home I'll take
time to find the fragments of our relationship
and glue back together this broken vase.

Falling in love is easy. Falling out of love takes a bit of practice
I'm good at both without even owning a mattress
I never asked for a kiss without deserving one.
If you never saw me cry before
wait for the next time I wake up on the wrong side of the floor

I've got some letters inside of my drawer
that should have been sent by now
Sealed in an envelope
One is addressed to my ex
and it says that I feel our friendship's a joke
One is addressed to my friend
and it says his ex-girlfriend's on coke
And one is addressed to myself on a personal note
Unopened...filled with endless quotes

Whenever I spoke, they'd close me in and bust my lip
Now I wear parenthesis on my temples, step to the podium and just think
Whenever lonely I shrink...hold myself...squeezing tight
Before I sprawl out on the hardwood floor and kiss myself to sleep at night

I have dreams of flight, but I'm not floating
The ground is approaching awfully quick
So I wake up screaming for you to catch me
That's what I start every day off with

I may talk shit, but there ain't much else to do in this prison cell
And lucky for me no one listens well...especially when I dis myself
I'll fly away on a pig when my living hell freezes over
And since I'm used to the cold I'll be able to rest my head on Jesus' shoulder

Explanations are in order for why these floor boards are always freezing
I guess it'll all make sense once we get older and reach the Age of Reason
Until then, I'll have no reason to sleep in. Not even on weekends
Unless we're together, because my will power will probably weaken

Deepen my appreciation for the current condition
because I'm sick of always feeling like something is missing.

I slumber in one position. Crouched up an fetal like. 
And the couch sucks cuz my feet are like...given no space to breathe
while I embrace my knees

So its off to the floor because I can't sleep anywhere else
That's where I write these letters to all of y'all but never send 'em
It's better to just keep to myself

Its better to just keep to myself

Its better to just keep to myself


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Message Sent* - Sage Francis

I didn't Google, I didn't Google :shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Message Sent* - Sage Francis

I didn't Google, I didn't Google :shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

In the shelter, in the morning as 
the sun was brightly gleaming, 
I heard her crying out, 
"What is it all about? I just don't know, 
but I can't go back home."

Lonely princess, all the days out 
on your own are growing empty. 
Nothin' is goin' well; if you 
could only tell them how you feel. 
But they're too real to understand.

Too many trite expressions ending in 
forced rejection long ago. 
Too many innocent faces in too many 
far-out places; something's wrong.

Let me tell you that something's wrong. 
It's been that way so long, and it's a shame.

On the street car to the city, 
where she knows that she may lose it all, 
riding for just a dime, 
takin' her own sweet and knowing well 
that this could be her final fall, 
past the boutique, down the alley, 
to the river, people pass her by.
She sits on the big grey rocks; 
takes off her boots and socks, 
not knowing what she will do next; 
just starts to cry.

To many small suggestions ending in 
angry questions from her dad. 
To many TV dinners; ah, everyone 
loves a winner, but she has lost. 
No ones knows the trials she had.

In the shelter, in the morning as 
the sun was brightly gleaming, 
I heard her crying out, 
"What is it all about? I just 
don't know, but I can't go back home." 
Hell, I just don't know, but 
I can't go back home.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

In the shelter, in the morning as 
the sun was brightly gleaming, 
I heard her crying out, 
"What is it all about? I just don't know, 
but I can't go back home."

Lonely princess, all the days out 
on your own are growing empty. 
Nothin' is goin' well; if you 
could only tell them how you feel. 
But they're too real to understand.

Too many trite expressions ending in 
forced rejection long ago. 
Too many innocent faces in too many 
far-out places; something's wrong.

Let me tell you that something's wrong. 
It's been that way so long, and it's a shame.

On the street car to the city, 
where she knows that she may lose it all, 
riding for just a dime, 
takin' her own sweet and knowing well 
that this could be her final fall, 
past the boutique, down the alley, 
to the river, people pass her by.
She sits on the big grey rocks; 
takes off her boots and socks, 
not knowing what she will do next; 
just starts to cry.

To many small suggestions ending in 
angry questions from her dad. 
To many TV dinners; ah, everyone 
loves a winner, but she has lost. 
No ones knows the trials she had.

In the shelter, in the morning as 
the sun was brightly gleaming, 
I heard her crying out, 
"What is it all about? I just 
don't know, but I can't go back home." 
Hell, I just don't know, but 
I can't go back home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

In The Shelter- Jimmy Buffet

I Google sometimes


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

In The Shelter- Jimmy Buffet

I Google sometimes


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope you dont mind SB im putting some lyrics here.

I could feel at the time
There was no way of knowing
Fallen leaves in the night
Who can say where they?re blowing
As free as the wind
And hopefully learning
Why the sea on the tide
Has no way of turning
More than this - there is nothing
More than this - tell me one thing
More than this - there is nothing
It was fun for a while
There was no way of knowing
Like dream in the night
Who can say where we?re going
No care in the world
Maybe i?m learning
Why the sea on the tide
Has no way of turning
More than this - there is nothing
More than this - tell me one thing
More than this - there is nothing


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

I hope you dont mind SB im putting some lyrics here.

I could feel at the time
There was no way of knowing
Fallen leaves in the night
Who can say where they?re blowing
As free as the wind
And hopefully learning
Why the sea on the tide
Has no way of turning
More than this - there is nothing
More than this - tell me one thing
More than this - there is nothing
It was fun for a while
There was no way of knowing
Like dream in the night
Who can say where we?re going
No care in the world
Maybe i?m learning
Why the sea on the tide
Has no way of turning
More than this - there is nothing
More than this - tell me one thing
More than this - there is nothing


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

^ 10,000 Maniacs- More Than This

heres my lyrics

The first time I met the devil was at a motel 6
She left hell to spend her weekends on earth just for kicks
Sexy little bitch, shorter then expected
About 5 foot 5, getting thick in the breast and thighs
Beautiful dark eyes, a strong stare
Large lips, soft hands and long hair
I said I'll make you smile for the simple fact I'm good at it
I'll make you smile just so I can sit and look at it

[Chorus]
I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

Who cares what Janes says? She always spits the same spit
I'd rather kill the radio and listen to the rain hit
Little sister needs seclusion some how she'll discover it through the pop music
Got used to the feeling of falling, but she'll never see her following
Bouncing back and forth between the healing and the hollering
Riding the outer ring of your own private saturn
Thoughts scattered all across the grey matter

Little baby doll she doesn't know what to say to ya'll
The patience is short and of course the pride is way to tall
Break it all smash the past like it was made of glass
Ain't no other way to make it last
It hurts to watch Lucy lose a dream
I've had the pleasure of seeing our hero kick and scream
And when she calms down I'll turn the sound down
And put my arms around the little lost and found and I'll tell her that..

[Chorus]
I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

Hush little lady don't say a word
Or the rest of the village gonna know you're disturbed
And if you let them know that you're vulnerable
Then there aint no stopping how far they open you slow (yo yo yo)
I'm a chapter in yout text book read me like a checkbook
Mistook love at first sight for a sex look
Enough of the blind man's bluff, I wan't the good stuff
Trying to hookup a full belly and a foot rub
The modern man's hustle I dig it, I shuffle
Feed me your troubles and need me to cuddle (come on)
Bundle up in my mitten and coat
As cold as it gets I keep your winter afloat
So let the snow fall, (it's coming down)
She doesn't want to understand why I still come around
She look at the mirror she'd just see what I see
She holds no history of how precious she be
Lay your head on my chest, speak of the stress
Kick your feet up and rest, before we clean up the nest
I hate to see you upset it cramps the position
And if you didn't know you better listen (you better listen)
Cause...

[Chorus]
I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

^ 10,000 Maniacs- More Than This

heres my lyrics

The first time I met the devil was at a motel 6
She left hell to spend her weekends on earth just for kicks
Sexy little bitch, shorter then expected
About 5 foot 5, getting thick in the breast and thighs
Beautiful dark eyes, a strong stare
Large lips, soft hands and long hair
I said I'll make you smile for the simple fact I'm good at it
I'll make you smile just so I can sit and look at it

[Chorus]
I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

Who cares what Janes says? She always spits the same spit
I'd rather kill the radio and listen to the rain hit
Little sister needs seclusion some how she'll discover it through the pop music
Got used to the feeling of falling, but she'll never see her following
Bouncing back and forth between the healing and the hollering
Riding the outer ring of your own private saturn
Thoughts scattered all across the grey matter

Little baby doll she doesn't know what to say to ya'll
The patience is short and of course the pride is way to tall
Break it all smash the past like it was made of glass
Ain't no other way to make it last
It hurts to watch Lucy lose a dream
I've had the pleasure of seeing our hero kick and scream
And when she calms down I'll turn the sound down
And put my arms around the little lost and found and I'll tell her that..

[Chorus]
I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

Hush little lady don't say a word
Or the rest of the village gonna know you're disturbed
And if you let them know that you're vulnerable
Then there aint no stopping how far they open you slow (yo yo yo)
I'm a chapter in yout text book read me like a checkbook
Mistook love at first sight for a sex look
Enough of the blind man's bluff, I wan't the good stuff
Trying to hookup a full belly and a foot rub
The modern man's hustle I dig it, I shuffle
Feed me your troubles and need me to cuddle (come on)
Bundle up in my mitten and coat
As cold as it gets I keep your winter afloat
So let the snow fall, (it's coming down)
She doesn't want to understand why I still come around
She look at the mirror she'd just see what I see
She holds no history of how precious she be
Lay your head on my chest, speak of the stress
Kick your feet up and rest, before we clean up the nest
I hate to see you upset it cramps the position
And if you didn't know you better listen (you better listen)
Cause...

[Chorus]
I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle

I will show you all you need to know
You must hold on to anyone that wants you
And I will love you through simple and the struggle
But girl, you got to understand the modern man must hustle


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

I just feel like posting more lyrics

feel free to guess the two that i have posted, they are related in some way to

[Girls talking]
*honk honk* "Hey, hey what are you doing over there?"
"I..I'm just standin', I.."
"Come here, come here."
"Ok."
"What are you doing?"
"I'm just waitin' for..you know he's..he might come now."
"Left you standin' in the rain all wet."
"Wai..wait, I just wanna say."
"No no, who are you waiting for?"
"A guy I met at the show."
"Who Slug? You're waiting for fucking Slug!"
"No! I mean no, uh yeah."
"Oh no, you're..you're fucking kidding me."
"He's so hot."
*Mixed conversation*
"Fuckin' Slug? Oh my God, he is so fucking ugly."

(Verse 1)
I wear my scars like the rings on a pimp
I live life like the captain of a sinking ship
The one thing that I can guarantee
I'm like a stepping raiser, I suggest you stay fair with me
Been paying dues for a decade plus
Before that I was just another face on the bus
Tappin my foot, to the beat on the radio
Dreaming bout the mic and the money and the ladies,
Oh mom, I promise I'm gonna be large
Some day I'm gonna stop trying to borrow your car
Gonna go far, with charisma and skill
Until they put my face on a million dollar bill
Atmosphere, it's just a ten letter word
Discretion is the name of my cement feathered bird
And if you didn't hear, then fuck whatever's heard
I think you got the sickness, I suggest you get it cured
Caught up in the mix of a bottle full of fix
I'ma hobble down the street till I reach Knob Creek
It's not that I dont like you, I just dont want to speak
You fucking freak, now keep your days out my week
The world keeps a balance, through mathematics
Defined by whatever you've added and subtracted
I'm pushin on the hammer to trigger the brain
Embrace how I live, cause God loves ugly

(Hook)
God Loves Ugly.. God Loves Ugly.. (echos)

(Verse 2)
Once upon a time in Minneapolis, yo
I damn near had to steal the show
I stepped on the stage, who is it?
My name's Slug, I've come to kill a couple minutes
And what's up with the way that everybody gathers around
Each other, so they can steal each other's sound
If it's all about getting down, when they get down
How long I gotta wait for these fools to sit down?
Appears more clear in it's simplest form
Nobody sees tears when you're standin' in the storm
Abandonin' the norm, and handlin' the harvest
Measurin the worth by the depth of the hardship
I welcome all the hatred you can aim at my name
I held onto the sacred ways of how to play the game
When the soldiers started runnin short on rations
I began tappin' the egg to spark the hatchin'
Make it happen, and take this captain to the gallows
I keep steering us into an area that's shallow
Talking to my shadow, he advised me not to worry
Said, I should plant my tree and let it rise out of the fury
So give me some light, a little love and some liquid,
I'ma creep through the night and put a plug in the spigot
And when the water grows, and the dam starts to overflow
I'll float on top the flood holdin' on to my ugly

(Hook)
God Loves Ugly.. God Loves Ugly.. (echos)

(Verse 3)
Why scream, when you can lose yourself inside the widescreen?
Let life be a bowl of melted ice cream
Or be the deer that's caught in my high beams
I'm rolling with the brights on,
Scared stiff, reality is just too much to bear with
Paranoid, walking around, careless,
No wonder your in love your therapist
Go to sleep my little time bomb

(Hook)
God Loves Ugly.. God Loves Ugly.. (echos)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

I just feel like posting more lyrics

feel free to guess the two that i have posted, they are related in some way to

[Girls talking]
*honk honk* "Hey, hey what are you doing over there?"
"I..I'm just standin', I.."
"Come here, come here."
"Ok."
"What are you doing?"
"I'm just waitin' for..you know he's..he might come now."
"Left you standin' in the rain all wet."
"Wai..wait, I just wanna say."
"No no, who are you waiting for?"
"A guy I met at the show."
"Who Slug? You're waiting for fucking Slug!"
"No! I mean no, uh yeah."
"Oh no, you're..you're fucking kidding me."
"He's so hot."
*Mixed conversation*
"Fuckin' Slug? Oh my God, he is so fucking ugly."

(Verse 1)
I wear my scars like the rings on a pimp
I live life like the captain of a sinking ship
The one thing that I can guarantee
I'm like a stepping raiser, I suggest you stay fair with me
Been paying dues for a decade plus
Before that I was just another face on the bus
Tappin my foot, to the beat on the radio
Dreaming bout the mic and the money and the ladies,
Oh mom, I promise I'm gonna be large
Some day I'm gonna stop trying to borrow your car
Gonna go far, with charisma and skill
Until they put my face on a million dollar bill
Atmosphere, it's just a ten letter word
Discretion is the name of my cement feathered bird
And if you didn't hear, then fuck whatever's heard
I think you got the sickness, I suggest you get it cured
Caught up in the mix of a bottle full of fix
I'ma hobble down the street till I reach Knob Creek
It's not that I dont like you, I just dont want to speak
You fucking freak, now keep your days out my week
The world keeps a balance, through mathematics
Defined by whatever you've added and subtracted
I'm pushin on the hammer to trigger the brain
Embrace how I live, cause God loves ugly

(Hook)
God Loves Ugly.. God Loves Ugly.. (echos)

(Verse 2)
Once upon a time in Minneapolis, yo
I damn near had to steal the show
I stepped on the stage, who is it?
My name's Slug, I've come to kill a couple minutes
And what's up with the way that everybody gathers around
Each other, so they can steal each other's sound
If it's all about getting down, when they get down
How long I gotta wait for these fools to sit down?
Appears more clear in it's simplest form
Nobody sees tears when you're standin' in the storm
Abandonin' the norm, and handlin' the harvest
Measurin the worth by the depth of the hardship
I welcome all the hatred you can aim at my name
I held onto the sacred ways of how to play the game
When the soldiers started runnin short on rations
I began tappin' the egg to spark the hatchin'
Make it happen, and take this captain to the gallows
I keep steering us into an area that's shallow
Talking to my shadow, he advised me not to worry
Said, I should plant my tree and let it rise out of the fury
So give me some light, a little love and some liquid,
I'ma creep through the night and put a plug in the spigot
And when the water grows, and the dam starts to overflow
I'll float on top the flood holdin' on to my ugly

(Hook)
God Loves Ugly.. God Loves Ugly.. (echos)

(Verse 3)
Why scream, when you can lose yourself inside the widescreen?
Let life be a bowl of melted ice cream
Or be the deer that's caught in my high beams
I'm rolling with the brights on,
Scared stiff, reality is just too much to bear with
Paranoid, walking around, careless,
No wonder your in love your therapist
Go to sleep my little time bomb

(Hook)
God Loves Ugly.. God Loves Ugly.. (echos)


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

"God loves ugly" cuz Slug is ugly and Slug is the frontman for Minneapolis Hip Hop group Atmosphere.

Headed from London to NY, his plane is re-directed to Maine by Homeland Security for fear it will crash in a populated area! Who is this terrorist/once famous pop singer?

Now I've been crying lately, thinking about the world as it is
Why must we go on hating, why can't we live in bliss

Cause out on the edge of darkness, there rides a peace train
Oh peace train take this country, come take me home again


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

"God loves ugly" cuz Slug is ugly and Slug is the frontman for Minneapolis Hip Hop group Atmosphere.

Headed from London to NY, his plane is re-directed to Maine by Homeland Security for fear it will crash in a populated area! Who is this terrorist/once famous pop singer?

Now I've been crying lately, thinking about the world as it is
Why must we go on hating, why can't we live in bliss

Cause out on the edge of darkness, there rides a peace train
Oh peace train take this country, come take me home again


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Peace Train by Cat Stevens

heres mine

[Verse One]
At times I don't know who I be
And when I look in the mirror its like I don't know who I see
Am I even moving at all?
Cuz I swear I can't tell if my life is improving at all
Every time I got a pen in my hand
I forget every time before that one has been in my hand
And I write for the moment, get it tight how I want it
Get the right lawyer on it cuz I might wanna own it
I tussle and I fight, I hustle and I write
I struggle every night with every muscle in my mic
I'm in this rap race trying to eat the cheese
But y'all don't know my name like Alicia Keys
My face ain't familiar, neither is my music
If shit don't soon change I be the one to lose it
I drink a little liquor tryin' to heal my nerves
Cuz y'all don't listen here and feel my words
But something's wrong with y'all, ain't nuttin' wrong with me
And happy in my life is what I long to be
And happy in my life is what I'm gonna be
What you see in me is what I was born to be
From the day that my moms first birthed a child
She didn't need the world to make it worth the while
So I don't need no magazine to reach the pinnacle
Screw a review and you can eat the interview
Cuz that's what y'all seem to tend to do
Them cats you cover all seem identical
Through it all I weave like the park was here
And shine underground cuz it's darkest there

[Chorus]
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song

[Verse Two]
Y'all industry ****** should be feeling ashamed
Y'all like "he ain't still in the game, he's stealing the name"
Oh wait just a sec that's straight disrespect
Take shit and get and don't be late with the check
I'm on the underground trying to scrape and scrounge
And sure it feel good to take a break and lounge
All these ups and downs like a roller coaster
Life is a bitch I'm trying to hold her closer
I'm killin' every ***** in sight
The bigger the dog, the bigger the fight
If you really say you know me then you'd figured I might
Try to use my anger as a trigger to write
I put it down simple on the paper or pad
Try to take a stab at what is making me mad
I jump on the track and I ride it through
And do it for the people that are tried and true
But y'all so fickle y'all love me today
And tomorrow love another cat and shove me away
But most ain't committed to do it how I did it
In the way that I did it, in the way that I spit it
It's like my burst of truth and it might hurt the booth
But first the proof, it gave birth to youth
Rap's like trying to take a piss in the wind
I'm just glad to know that some of y'all are listenin' in

[Chorus]
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Peace Train by Cat Stevens

heres mine

[Verse One]
At times I don't know who I be
And when I look in the mirror its like I don't know who I see
Am I even moving at all?
Cuz I swear I can't tell if my life is improving at all
Every time I got a pen in my hand
I forget every time before that one has been in my hand
And I write for the moment, get it tight how I want it
Get the right lawyer on it cuz I might wanna own it
I tussle and I fight, I hustle and I write
I struggle every night with every muscle in my mic
I'm in this rap race trying to eat the cheese
But y'all don't know my name like Alicia Keys
My face ain't familiar, neither is my music
If shit don't soon change I be the one to lose it
I drink a little liquor tryin' to heal my nerves
Cuz y'all don't listen here and feel my words
But something's wrong with y'all, ain't nuttin' wrong with me
And happy in my life is what I long to be
And happy in my life is what I'm gonna be
What you see in me is what I was born to be
From the day that my moms first birthed a child
She didn't need the world to make it worth the while
So I don't need no magazine to reach the pinnacle
Screw a review and you can eat the interview
Cuz that's what y'all seem to tend to do
Them cats you cover all seem identical
Through it all I weave like the park was here
And shine underground cuz it's darkest there

[Chorus]
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song

[Verse Two]
Y'all industry ****** should be feeling ashamed
Y'all like "he ain't still in the game, he's stealing the name"
Oh wait just a sec that's straight disrespect
Take shit and get and don't be late with the check
I'm on the underground trying to scrape and scrounge
And sure it feel good to take a break and lounge
All these ups and downs like a roller coaster
Life is a bitch I'm trying to hold her closer
I'm killin' every ***** in sight
The bigger the dog, the bigger the fight
If you really say you know me then you'd figured I might
Try to use my anger as a trigger to write
I put it down simple on the paper or pad
Try to take a stab at what is making me mad
I jump on the track and I ride it through
And do it for the people that are tried and true
But y'all so fickle y'all love me today
And tomorrow love another cat and shove me away
But most ain't committed to do it how I did it
In the way that I did it, in the way that I spit it
It's like my burst of truth and it might hurt the booth
But first the proof, it gave birth to youth
Rap's like trying to take a piss in the wind
I'm just glad to know that some of y'all are listenin' in

[Chorus]
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
Try and listen
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Revelations* - Masta Ace :shock:

be back in a short to post one.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Revelations* - Masta Ace :shock:

be back in a short to post one.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Can't believe how often the past is repeated.  For all soldiers and all people who have suffered in some way by the pains of war.

How many roads must a man walk down
Before you call him a man
How many seas must the white dove sail
Before she sleeps in the sand
Yes, and how many times must the cannonballs fly
Before they are forever banned
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind
The answer is blowing in the wind

Yes, and how many years can a mountain exist
Before it washed to the sea
Yes, and how many years can some people exist
Before they're allowed to be free
Yes, and how many times can a man turn his head
And pretend that he just doesn't see
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind
The answer is blowing in the wind

Yes, and how many times must a man look up
Before he can see the sky
Yes, and how many ears must one man have
Before he can hear people cry
Yes, and how many deaths will it take till he knows
That too many people have died
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Can't believe how often the past is repeated.  For all soldiers and all people who have suffered in some way by the pains of war.

How many roads must a man walk down
Before you call him a man
How many seas must the white dove sail
Before she sleeps in the sand
Yes, and how many times must the cannonballs fly
Before they are forever banned
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind
The answer is blowing in the wind

Yes, and how many years can a mountain exist
Before it washed to the sea
Yes, and how many years can some people exist
Before they're allowed to be free
Yes, and how many times can a man turn his head
And pretend that he just doesn't see
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind
The answer is blowing in the wind

Yes, and how many times must a man look up
Before he can see the sky
Yes, and how many ears must one man have
Before he can hear people cry
Yes, and how many deaths will it take till he knows
That too many people have died
The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Bob Dylan- Blowin In The Wind


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Bob Dylan- Blowin In The Wind


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

song about Self Mutilation i believe

[Verse One]
I didn't tell anyone about what I seen or heard that day, mums the word still 
I'm scared to plant ideas into your head while your rebellious side is fertile 
Hurdles are getting knocked down
I'm running a losing race 
Your legs aren't the only ones marked up How many dreams have you chased? 
If I could have said this to your face maybe you wouldn't have to write like I do, 
Except I use paper instead of my body now; it's something you might want to try too 
From haikus to horror stories, it's something in our blood that we share, 
Something in our blood that appears on the surface of our skin when we bring it there 
My facial expression said I didn't care 
Hate and aggression must've made an impression on the little kid who stared, 
Sitting on stairs when I would bother to bring my skates 
My feeble attempt at being a strong, big brotherdoing father figure 8's 
Ripping my cape on the ground that it dragged on 
Tripping on fate and hearing the sounds of a sad song 
Listen, it's great sharing time now that dad's gone, 
But what's with the choice of words?
Or the body parts that you decided to tag them on? 
I'm a bagabond who moved to modern day Babylon and then back again 
With minimal contact and you know I can't ask your mom what's happening 
You've got such beautiful gifts What are you doing ruining the packaging? 
How ironiccome to thinkI probably put this ink on my back for him 
I want you to laugh and sing more, 
But you dropped anchor in a place
where dreams go to die and you're keeping your ass indoors 
I'm asking for you to stick it outand see things through 
You're asking for me to zip my mouth and keep it just between me and you

[Chorus]
If I could have been there from the beginning if I could be there right now 
if I could promise to be there when you need me, would it raise an eyebrow? 
How would your body be different if I still dropped by for visits? 
Is it my place to put a smile on your face? 
Could I erase your body language telling you its all been said before? 
Or change the words you wrote, exchanging your scars for my metaphors? 
I'd add them to my collection while smiling 
Next time you want to paint with razor blades and need a canvas use my skin

[Verse Two]
You're hiding your sins well, but I see the hell that your limbs speak 
Tongue in cheek Lying awake in bed while other kids sleep 
The strength of evil begins to keep your grins weak 
No matter the length of the needle
marking up one's body is so much more than skin deep 
Feel the pin prick The grim reep what they sew and you're trained to say that you're fine 
Your thresh hold for pain is greater than mine 
So I'm waiting in the lines that you give mepatiently, 
While you get cut in the lines that THEY make YOU wait inin ways that they can't see 
If there's a vacancy as far as room in your life goes, 
say it to me Don't do it with a knife under your clothes 
Because the anguish of hidden skinis letting my ghosts be shown 
Plus the language its written in hits especially close to home 
I'm most alone when I'm out of touch with the people who feel this type of pain 
You might just aim for a day that its rainingto strike a vein to take my name in 
Changing your uniform and altering your mind set 
Has your pointer finger decided if it was a fault of his or mine yet?I bet 
I know the dialect It's nowhere I haven't been before 
With skin that's sore Battle scars that rise from our inner war 
Are decorative medals of honor that our father decided to pass through inheritance 
And it is repetitive when the kids head in the direction of evidence
proving the pain and hurt is relative

All this pain and hurt is relative

(repeat chorus)

Fade to black


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

song about Self Mutilation i believe

[Verse One]
I didn't tell anyone about what I seen or heard that day, mums the word still 
I'm scared to plant ideas into your head while your rebellious side is fertile 
Hurdles are getting knocked down
I'm running a losing race 
Your legs aren't the only ones marked up How many dreams have you chased? 
If I could have said this to your face maybe you wouldn't have to write like I do, 
Except I use paper instead of my body now; it's something you might want to try too 
From haikus to horror stories, it's something in our blood that we share, 
Something in our blood that appears on the surface of our skin when we bring it there 
My facial expression said I didn't care 
Hate and aggression must've made an impression on the little kid who stared, 
Sitting on stairs when I would bother to bring my skates 
My feeble attempt at being a strong, big brotherdoing father figure 8's 
Ripping my cape on the ground that it dragged on 
Tripping on fate and hearing the sounds of a sad song 
Listen, it's great sharing time now that dad's gone, 
But what's with the choice of words?
Or the body parts that you decided to tag them on? 
I'm a bagabond who moved to modern day Babylon and then back again 
With minimal contact and you know I can't ask your mom what's happening 
You've got such beautiful gifts What are you doing ruining the packaging? 
How ironiccome to thinkI probably put this ink on my back for him 
I want you to laugh and sing more, 
But you dropped anchor in a place
where dreams go to die and you're keeping your ass indoors 
I'm asking for you to stick it outand see things through 
You're asking for me to zip my mouth and keep it just between me and you

[Chorus]
If I could have been there from the beginning if I could be there right now 
if I could promise to be there when you need me, would it raise an eyebrow? 
How would your body be different if I still dropped by for visits? 
Is it my place to put a smile on your face? 
Could I erase your body language telling you its all been said before? 
Or change the words you wrote, exchanging your scars for my metaphors? 
I'd add them to my collection while smiling 
Next time you want to paint with razor blades and need a canvas use my skin

[Verse Two]
You're hiding your sins well, but I see the hell that your limbs speak 
Tongue in cheek Lying awake in bed while other kids sleep 
The strength of evil begins to keep your grins weak 
No matter the length of the needle
marking up one's body is so much more than skin deep 
Feel the pin prick The grim reep what they sew and you're trained to say that you're fine 
Your thresh hold for pain is greater than mine 
So I'm waiting in the lines that you give mepatiently, 
While you get cut in the lines that THEY make YOU wait inin ways that they can't see 
If there's a vacancy as far as room in your life goes, 
say it to me Don't do it with a knife under your clothes 
Because the anguish of hidden skinis letting my ghosts be shown 
Plus the language its written in hits especially close to home 
I'm most alone when I'm out of touch with the people who feel this type of pain 
You might just aim for a day that its rainingto strike a vein to take my name in 
Changing your uniform and altering your mind set 
Has your pointer finger decided if it was a fault of his or mine yet?I bet 
I know the dialect It's nowhere I haven't been before 
With skin that's sore Battle scars that rise from our inner war 
Are decorative medals of honor that our father decided to pass through inheritance 
And it is repetitive when the kids head in the direction of evidence
proving the pain and hurt is relative

All this pain and hurt is relative

(repeat chorus)

Fade to black


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

Been out of this thread for a while. 
New rule: nothing about self-mutilation, misogyny or racism. 
The intent here was to have a fun thread where we could post some good lyrics. I realize "good lyrics" is subjective, but only to a point. 
So, songs that actually get some radio play time, and avoid women hating black hating everything hating, etc. type of music. Also, the eleven hour rule still applies - if something sits for more than eleven hours it's time for a new one.

new tune:

I can't lose anything
so what's left is mine.
And I win this time.

Consolation day
I'll make up a way
I'll know now just what to say.

I'll get away from you
wait and I'll be begging.
I'll pull you down

I saw it all again.
Fading memory became clear.
I try but I can't say,
That I'm yours for good.
Support me, you said you would.

I'll get away from you
Wait, and I'll be begging
I'll pull you down.

Awake and dreaming....
I'm only sleeping.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

Been out of this thread for a while. 
New rule: nothing about self-mutilation, misogyny or racism. 
The intent here was to have a fun thread where we could post some good lyrics. I realize "good lyrics" is subjective, but only to a point. 
So, songs that actually get some radio play time, and avoid women hating black hating everything hating, etc. type of music. Also, the eleven hour rule still applies - if something sits for more than eleven hours it's time for a new one.

new tune:

I can't lose anything
so what's left is mine.
And I win this time.

Consolation day
I'll make up a way
I'll know now just what to say.

I'll get away from you
wait and I'll be begging.
I'll pull you down

I saw it all again.
Fading memory became clear.
I try but I can't say,
That I'm yours for good.
Support me, you said you would.

I'll get away from you
Wait, and I'll be begging
I'll pull you down.

Awake and dreaming....
I'm only sleeping.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Awake and Dreaming* -- Finger Eleven


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Awake and Dreaming* -- Finger Eleven


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

does "got" play time count? 

You are here and warm,
But I could look away and you'd be gone.
'Cause we live in a time,
When meaning falls in splinters from our minds.
And that's why I've travelled far,
'Cause I come so together where you are.

And all of the things that I said that I wanted
Come rushing by in my head when I'm with you
Fourteen joys and a will to be married
All of the things that you say are very...

Sentimental gentle wind, blowin' through my life again,
Sentimental lady, gentle one.
Sentimental gentle wind, blowin' through my life again,
Sentimental lady, gentle one.

Now you are here today,
But easily you might just slip away.
'Cause we live in a time,
When paintings have no color, words don't rhyme.
And that's why I've travelled far
'Cause I come so together where you are.

And all of the things that I said that I wanted
Come rushing by in my head when I'm with you
Fourteen joys and a will to be married
All of the things that you say are very...

Sentimental gentle wind, blowin' through my life again,
Sentimental lady, gentle one.
Sentimental gentle wind, blowin' through my life again,
Sentimental lady, gentle one.

Sentimental lady, gentle one.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

does "got" play time count? 

You are here and warm,
But I could look away and you'd be gone.
'Cause we live in a time,
When meaning falls in splinters from our minds.
And that's why I've travelled far,
'Cause I come so together where you are.

And all of the things that I said that I wanted
Come rushing by in my head when I'm with you
Fourteen joys and a will to be married
All of the things that you say are very...

Sentimental gentle wind, blowin' through my life again,
Sentimental lady, gentle one.
Sentimental gentle wind, blowin' through my life again,
Sentimental lady, gentle one.

Now you are here today,
But easily you might just slip away.
'Cause we live in a time,
When paintings have no color, words don't rhyme.
And that's why I've travelled far
'Cause I come so together where you are.

And all of the things that I said that I wanted
Come rushing by in my head when I'm with you
Fourteen joys and a will to be married
All of the things that you say are very...

Sentimental gentle wind, blowin' through my life again,
Sentimental lady, gentle one.
Sentimental gentle wind, blowin' through my life again,
Sentimental lady, gentle one.

Sentimental lady, gentle one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Sentimental Lady - Bob Welch (not a bad version) and Fleetwood Mac (great re-do)

I want to sit at home in my rockin' chair
I don't want to travel the world.
As far as I'm concerned I've had my share
But time more precious than gold.
I don't wanna see another airplane seat
Or another hotel room.
The home life to me seems really neat
I just wanna unpack for good.

Buy me a ticket homeward bound.
Well it all seems the same when you've done it before.
There's no difference in the style
There's no end in sight or my own front door.
I'll be a stay at home for awhile.
So I'll have another drink and a cigarette
Just to console myself somehow.

It's not too bad if you can forget.
I've just got to find a way somehow.
Buy me a ticket homeward bound.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Sentimental Lady - Bob Welch (not a bad version) and Fleetwood Mac (great re-do)

I want to sit at home in my rockin' chair
I don't want to travel the world.
As far as I'm concerned I've had my share
But time more precious than gold.
I don't wanna see another airplane seat
Or another hotel room.
The home life to me seems really neat
I just wanna unpack for good.

Buy me a ticket homeward bound.
Well it all seems the same when you've done it before.
There's no difference in the style
There's no end in sight or my own front door.
I'll be a stay at home for awhile.
So I'll have another drink and a cigarette
Just to console myself somehow.

It's not too bad if you can forget.
I've just got to find a way somehow.
Buy me a ticket homeward bound.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

[quote name="sc"]Been out of this thread for a while. 
New rule: nothing about self-mutilation, misogyny or racism. 
The intent here was to have a fun thread where we could post some good lyrics. I realize "good lyrics" is subjective, but only to a point. 
So, songs that actually get some radio play time, and avoid women hating black hating everything hating, etc. type of music. Also, the eleven hour rule still applies - if something sits for more than eleven hours it's time for a new one.

SC, excuse my language, here but i think thats a bullshit rule, Life, as you should know, isn't all " fun" and many people express the negative & problems within their life through music, its therepudic. I know this on a first hand basis.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

[quote name="sc"]Been out of this thread for a while. 
New rule: nothing about self-mutilation, misogyny or racism. 
The intent here was to have a fun thread where we could post some good lyrics. I realize "good lyrics" is subjective, but only to a point. 
So, songs that actually get some radio play time, and avoid women hating black hating everything hating, etc. type of music. Also, the eleven hour rule still applies - if something sits for more than eleven hours it's time for a new one.

SC, excuse my language, here but i think thats a bullshit rule, Life, as you should know, isn't all " fun" and many people express the negative & problems within their life through music, its therepudic. I know this on a first hand basis.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree that music can be therapeutic. One of the reasons this thread came into being. 
The intent of this thread was for it to be fun, challenging.........and a way to think of something other than DP/DR. You are welcome in this thread Bro, but as with most of life - there are guidelines to follow. The guidelines for this thread are relatively loose. But without at least some rules, what has been a very popular thread will simply die due to lack of interest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

I agree that music can be therapeutic. One of the reasons this thread came into being. 
The intent of this thread was for it to be fun, challenging.........and a way to think of something other than DP/DR. You are welcome in this thread Bro, but as with most of life - there are guidelines to follow. The guidelines for this thread are relatively loose. But without at least some rules, what has been a very popular thread will simply die due to lack of interest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

yeah lack of interest because people can't name the songs


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

yeah lack of interest because people can't name the songs


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Homeward Bound*-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Homeward Bound*-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Dad look at me 
Think back and talk to me 
Did I grow up according 
To plan? 
Do you think I?m wasting 
My time doing things I 
Wanna do? 
But it hurts when you 
Disapprove all along

And now I try hard to make it 
I just want to make you proud 
I?m never gonna be good 
Enough for you 
I can?t pretend that 
I?m alright 
And you can?t change me

?Cuz we lost it all 
Nothing lasts forever 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect 
Now it?s just too late 
And we can?t go back 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect

I try not to think 
About the pain I feel inside 
Did you know you used to be 
My hero? 
All the days 
You spent with me 
Now seem so far away 
And it feels like you don?t 
Care anymore

And now I try hard to make it 
I just want to make you proud 
I?m never gonna be good 
Enough for you 
I can?t stand another fight 
And nothing? alright

?Cuz we lost it all 
Nothing lasts forever 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect 
Now it?s just too late 
And we can?t go back 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect

Nothing?s gonna change 
The things that you said 
Nothing?s gonna make this 
Right again 
Please don?t turn your back 
I can?t believe it?s hard 
Just to talk to you 
But you don?t understand

?Cuz we lost it all 
Nothing lasts forever 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect 
Now it?s just too late 
And we can?t go back 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect

?Cuz we lost it all 
Nothing lasts forever 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect 
Now it?s just too late 
And we can?t go back 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Dad look at me 
Think back and talk to me 
Did I grow up according 
To plan? 
Do you think I?m wasting 
My time doing things I 
Wanna do? 
But it hurts when you 
Disapprove all along

And now I try hard to make it 
I just want to make you proud 
I?m never gonna be good 
Enough for you 
I can?t pretend that 
I?m alright 
And you can?t change me

?Cuz we lost it all 
Nothing lasts forever 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect 
Now it?s just too late 
And we can?t go back 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect

I try not to think 
About the pain I feel inside 
Did you know you used to be 
My hero? 
All the days 
You spent with me 
Now seem so far away 
And it feels like you don?t 
Care anymore

And now I try hard to make it 
I just want to make you proud 
I?m never gonna be good 
Enough for you 
I can?t stand another fight 
And nothing? alright

?Cuz we lost it all 
Nothing lasts forever 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect 
Now it?s just too late 
And we can?t go back 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect

Nothing?s gonna change 
The things that you said 
Nothing?s gonna make this 
Right again 
Please don?t turn your back 
I can?t believe it?s hard 
Just to talk to you 
But you don?t understand

?Cuz we lost it all 
Nothing lasts forever 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect 
Now it?s just too late 
And we can?t go back 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect

?Cuz we lost it all 
Nothing lasts forever 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect 
Now it?s just too late 
And we can?t go back 
I?m sorry 
I can?t be Perfect


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Simple Plan- Perfect

Ok, ok, (heeeyyyy) yeah
We back in this bitch (Lovely Daze like this...)
I love paintin' these pictures for the hood, you dig
(that's where I'm at Eastside)
Its Dip-Set, Eastside (come on!), lets ride

[Verse 1]
They got me livin' like (what!),I aint worried 'bout my well being
I used to hurry up and sell fee (2 for 5!)
Like I aint worried for the jail scene (fuck cops)
'Til I got knocked, yeah observed in my cell C (ya honor)
I was young and was restless
Run around wit' my gun and my vestes
Yeah I'm hungry and reckless (what)
But no one better test us (no way)
Cause I got nuttin to lose, suttin to prove, I'm screamin' EASTSIDE
(EASTSIDE!!!)
While I dump on you dudes (Dip-Set!)
And what we live by (yeah), what we gon' die by (Dip-Set)
So these rules I abide by
I'm duckin' shots on a driveby, finger the cops, yeah when they ride by
(Byrdgang!)
Squally, is what they scream, fuck it
As I polly wit' my team puff it
We on the scene rugged
Yeah, we get our green thuggin'
Fuck it, I scream out, yo I'm uh G, fuck it

[Chorus
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(Lovely Daze man. When I say Lovely Daze I'm talkin' bout.)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(Fresh in High School, fresh with that freedom. You know explorin' the
streets *****)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(You know, takin' no prisoners man, ready to do whatever whenever)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(Fuck what they talkin' bout man, you jus doin you man. Find yaself!

[Verse 2]
You know how kids scheme (how they shceme?), we had big dreams (yeah!)
Of coppin' them Benzez up on big scene (bling bling)
All glittered in jewels just like Liberraci (mmm!)
Look at my dipped posse (yeah!)
Look how this shit done got me (Crazy!)
I'm some paranoid shit (yop!)
Its kinda scary I carry the 4 fifth (who want it!)
Its kinda brazy that it be like that
Aint no play me and you be right back
You better blaze me if it be like that (get me *****!)
They got some issues with views I got (uh huh)
I carry pistols when I cruise my block (lets ride!)
Its uh issue if I cruise ya block
My dogs 'ill get you, know the rules or not (wut up now fool!)
Uh, yeah, we will cruise ya parameters (where they at?)
You caught slippin', no rules or parameters (where they at?)
Fuck the crews, fuck the cameras (fuck police)
I tell you now, aint no dudes that can handle us (bllllddddaat!)

[Chorus]
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(Ok, now it done got lovlier, you know. We done did the hustlin' thing)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(We done had fun on the streets. Now we entered the game and we gettin
millions)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(What's more lovlier than that? I'm tellin you I'm loving this shit. It
aint no taking me back man)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss..
(I'm tellin you man. Its Lovely Daze from here on end, you hear me.)

[Verse 3]
Can't forget about my born pos' (Nope!)
Can't forget about my night gangs
Bet it all to the dice game (yea)
Bet I brawl wit' my light frame (Fo' sho)
I get it on like I'm Ty-sane (Lets Brawl!)
And every year more ****** deceased (R.I.P.)
I shed a tear and pour liquor on streets (jus 4 u)
And burn a fear to raw spliffs of the leaf (and get high)
And say a prayer, Lord where's the relief (my dudes)
I'm burnin' purple jus' watchin my ghetto birds (ok)
And peep the circle Ill tell you its several birds (peep game)
We gettin' guac, we hustlin' peddle birds (that yae)
And fuck the cops, we bustin' our metal birds (Desert Eag'z)
We from the block we love our Stiletto birds (hey baby!)
That's why we hustle and grind
So we can pluck us a dime
And feed her some game and fuck up her mind
And she give me brain, I'm puffin' my lime
So lovely (Dip-Set!)

[Chorus]
Lovely Daze like this, wit my Dips, with my Dips
Fuckin wit my Dips, wit my Dips, gettin' chips
Fuckin wit my Dips, my Dips, buyin' whips
Jus fuckin' wit Dips, my Dips...

[Verse]
I was rippin and runnin while I'm grippin my gun (outdoors)
And I use to, play wit my heat I was waitin to bust (fuck that)
And I say, fuck the police they better take me in cuffs (til I go)
Cause I'm in, love wit the streets yea I'm shakin my nuts (hold it tight)
And it was, regular shit havin fun wit my troops (uhh huh)
Yeah, get in the party have our guns in boots (stash that)
And, New Years 'ill come we bustin guns off the roof (you got that)
Cause, we pissy drunk up off that 100 proof (twisted)
Plus, we pitchin packs jus to get us some sneakers (paper)
While, we sippin yak and we twistin up reefa (gettin right)
Youthful offenders on the stoop gettin bent up dodging police in them
juvenile centers, my life is brazy (ooooo!)
Teenagers are wild, they charged like adults we pray it loud "Dear God
we in Hell", Lord can you save me
One of the pictures that he stuck in my brain
As I'm cruisin down the strip of ghettos Memory Lane

[Chorus until it fades out]
'Cuse me ma, we cruise around this strip down Memory Lane
Lets take this time to rekindle
Puffin on this purple, sippin Hennessy, thats trippin like Dame
Pour out ya, liquor light candles


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

Simple Plan- Perfect

Ok, ok, (heeeyyyy) yeah
We back in this bitch (Lovely Daze like this...)
I love paintin' these pictures for the hood, you dig
(that's where I'm at Eastside)
Its Dip-Set, Eastside (come on!), lets ride

[Verse 1]
They got me livin' like (what!),I aint worried 'bout my well being
I used to hurry up and sell fee (2 for 5!)
Like I aint worried for the jail scene (fuck cops)
'Til I got knocked, yeah observed in my cell C (ya honor)
I was young and was restless
Run around wit' my gun and my vestes
Yeah I'm hungry and reckless (what)
But no one better test us (no way)
Cause I got nuttin to lose, suttin to prove, I'm screamin' EASTSIDE
(EASTSIDE!!!)
While I dump on you dudes (Dip-Set!)
And what we live by (yeah), what we gon' die by (Dip-Set)
So these rules I abide by
I'm duckin' shots on a driveby, finger the cops, yeah when they ride by
(Byrdgang!)
Squally, is what they scream, fuck it
As I polly wit' my team puff it
We on the scene rugged
Yeah, we get our green thuggin'
Fuck it, I scream out, yo I'm uh G, fuck it

[Chorus
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(Lovely Daze man. When I say Lovely Daze I'm talkin' bout.)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(Fresh in High School, fresh with that freedom. You know explorin' the
streets *****)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(You know, takin' no prisoners man, ready to do whatever whenever)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(Fuck what they talkin' bout man, you jus doin you man. Find yaself!

[Verse 2]
You know how kids scheme (how they shceme?), we had big dreams (yeah!)
Of coppin' them Benzez up on big scene (bling bling)
All glittered in jewels just like Liberraci (mmm!)
Look at my dipped posse (yeah!)
Look how this shit done got me (Crazy!)
I'm some paranoid shit (yop!)
Its kinda scary I carry the 4 fifth (who want it!)
Its kinda brazy that it be like that
Aint no play me and you be right back
You better blaze me if it be like that (get me *****!)
They got some issues with views I got (uh huh)
I carry pistols when I cruise my block (lets ride!)
Its uh issue if I cruise ya block
My dogs 'ill get you, know the rules or not (wut up now fool!)
Uh, yeah, we will cruise ya parameters (where they at?)
You caught slippin', no rules or parameters (where they at?)
Fuck the crews, fuck the cameras (fuck police)
I tell you now, aint no dudes that can handle us (bllllddddaat!)

[Chorus]
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(Ok, now it done got lovlier, you know. We done did the hustlin' thing)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(We done had fun on the streets. Now we entered the game and we gettin
millions)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss I miss
(What's more lovlier than that? I'm tellin you I'm loving this shit. It
aint no taking me back man)
Lovely Daze like this, I miss..
(I'm tellin you man. Its Lovely Daze from here on end, you hear me.)

[Verse 3]
Can't forget about my born pos' (Nope!)
Can't forget about my night gangs
Bet it all to the dice game (yea)
Bet I brawl wit' my light frame (Fo' sho)
I get it on like I'm Ty-sane (Lets Brawl!)
And every year more ****** deceased (R.I.P.)
I shed a tear and pour liquor on streets (jus 4 u)
And burn a fear to raw spliffs of the leaf (and get high)
And say a prayer, Lord where's the relief (my dudes)
I'm burnin' purple jus' watchin my ghetto birds (ok)
And peep the circle Ill tell you its several birds (peep game)
We gettin' guac, we hustlin' peddle birds (that yae)
And fuck the cops, we bustin' our metal birds (Desert Eag'z)
We from the block we love our Stiletto birds (hey baby!)
That's why we hustle and grind
So we can pluck us a dime
And feed her some game and fuck up her mind
And she give me brain, I'm puffin' my lime
So lovely (Dip-Set!)

[Chorus]
Lovely Daze like this, wit my Dips, with my Dips
Fuckin wit my Dips, wit my Dips, gettin' chips
Fuckin wit my Dips, my Dips, buyin' whips
Jus fuckin' wit Dips, my Dips...

[Verse]
I was rippin and runnin while I'm grippin my gun (outdoors)
And I use to, play wit my heat I was waitin to bust (fuck that)
And I say, fuck the police they better take me in cuffs (til I go)
Cause I'm in, love wit the streets yea I'm shakin my nuts (hold it tight)
And it was, regular shit havin fun wit my troops (uhh huh)
Yeah, get in the party have our guns in boots (stash that)
And, New Years 'ill come we bustin guns off the roof (you got that)
Cause, we pissy drunk up off that 100 proof (twisted)
Plus, we pitchin packs jus to get us some sneakers (paper)
While, we sippin yak and we twistin up reefa (gettin right)
Youthful offenders on the stoop gettin bent up dodging police in them
juvenile centers, my life is brazy (ooooo!)
Teenagers are wild, they charged like adults we pray it loud "Dear God
we in Hell", Lord can you save me
One of the pictures that he stuck in my brain
As I'm cruisin down the strip of ghettos Memory Lane

[Chorus until it fades out]
'Cuse me ma, we cruise around this strip down Memory Lane
Lets take this time to rekindle
Puffin on this purple, sippin Hennessy, thats trippin like Dame
Pour out ya, liquor light candles


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

obviously feeling a little froggy today, huh, Soul?

the reality of your song choice obviously reveals some kind of mood you are in. i'm sorry that this is your life and mood as it sounds like something that will keep you in the dp state for a very, very long time. really hatin' it for you.

sorry i don't know this song.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

obviously feeling a little froggy today, huh, Soul?

the reality of your song choice obviously reveals some kind of mood you are in. i'm sorry that this is your life and mood as it sounds like something that will keep you in the dp state for a very, very long time. really hatin' it for you.

sorry i don't know this song.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

me & terri had a pretty big argument that SC deleted

i apologize to Terri, cuz i misunderstood what she was saying in that last post.

anyways heres some new lyrics

and if you find these offensive than i give up

Birds of the same feather flock together
Congested on a majestic street corner
That's a short time goal for most of 'em
Cuz most of 'em
Would rather expand their wings and hover over greater things
That's what we call inspired flight
By the pigeons that gotta eat pizza crust every night
And "Let there be light" was understood
When a mic-stand descended from up-and-above into the hood
And if my face is worth a thousand words when it's scarred
I would only hope that two of those are coco and butta
To heal the wounds of the tissue scarred to mark the death of my womb
But I've graduated, got my wings
And you've got to let go of my constructed Lego egg-o-waffle halo
Eh yo, I'm a black man with an African
Drum in my chest that beats on the opposite of the right
Let me know I got a breath left
In this frigid fragile capsule
That allows you to fly south before the winter winds trap you
I wrap my "hell I made it" wetsuit stitch
So I can swim in elevators crazy wet through piss
I'm just a pigeon with one mile left
That doggy-paddles through this bullshit ocean of death
And these rags-to-riches words will break bones
Like the assassination of two birds with one stone
That's why I don't associate with bird brains with their beaks in the air
Pelicans with wide jaws yap names for fish heads
You'll get tossed in the flames
Where some ornithologist will find your skeletal frame

Eskimo metal got shit locked in oxygen shell
Words shot plated metal lung which spun kids' carrousel
Mega alarm technoloid these boys fight four arms swinging two toes very well
Terror toys jubilated mega noise when iron works
Bullet shot animated mad windows with fireworks
Shinin' summer-time hydrants
Splash passing cars, now run ghetto tyrants
These faces carry scars (mega large)
Pigeons turn penguins talk fables cellular
Detached Christ's Word
But freeze-frame gold chain swing Son of God
Iceberg gem shines on the neck of ghetto flight bird
Getting fly like word
Let it settle
I remember cats snatched off the pedal (steal and bite days)
Doo-rags worn tight (Piranha bite ways)
Smoke cheeba through the lung Arabian camel
Fast like a cheeta now I'm knocked off my African sandal
God damn you! Ethiopian skin mechanical
Trapped in ghetto's meg-yard where mega-hard
Arms swing metal palms iron skin leopard
Holding evil metal eagle attacks the desert
Paranoid fingertips stitched with three-fifty and seven metal shit
Tucked behind the belt ghetto style like delicate street etiquette
Never lacked toast metal cow got milk in the gut settlin'
Cats gotta eat swallow beef horribly melanin mahogany
Black boys feed face with rap noid (?)
Eight arms working short circuit manufactured crack melted
Slinging shot guns through the mouth of cracked helmets, black felt it
Cats who pop flows shot heavy through the nostril
Brain sizzle grab the pistol and get hostile
He caught you alone fuse blown
Unemployed screaming "That's why I robbed you!"
Tired of the Medicaid, deaded by the car (?) Novocain filled with lemonade
"You better get a job!" mother talked, just another hawk
He nearly ate a bodega food stamp transaction
Left me in corners buckled me accompanied by evil hands clappin'
Rockin' my "hell I made it" wetsuit stitch
So I can swim in elevators crazy wet through piss
I rock my simulated air tank bit
So I can leave pressures of oxygen where my mic's lit
I'm just a pigeon


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

me & terri had a pretty big argument that SC deleted

i apologize to Terri, cuz i misunderstood what she was saying in that last post.

anyways heres some new lyrics

and if you find these offensive than i give up

Birds of the same feather flock together
Congested on a majestic street corner
That's a short time goal for most of 'em
Cuz most of 'em
Would rather expand their wings and hover over greater things
That's what we call inspired flight
By the pigeons that gotta eat pizza crust every night
And "Let there be light" was understood
When a mic-stand descended from up-and-above into the hood
And if my face is worth a thousand words when it's scarred
I would only hope that two of those are coco and butta
To heal the wounds of the tissue scarred to mark the death of my womb
But I've graduated, got my wings
And you've got to let go of my constructed Lego egg-o-waffle halo
Eh yo, I'm a black man with an African
Drum in my chest that beats on the opposite of the right
Let me know I got a breath left
In this frigid fragile capsule
That allows you to fly south before the winter winds trap you
I wrap my "hell I made it" wetsuit stitch
So I can swim in elevators crazy wet through piss
I'm just a pigeon with one mile left
That doggy-paddles through this bullshit ocean of death
And these rags-to-riches words will break bones
Like the assassination of two birds with one stone
That's why I don't associate with bird brains with their beaks in the air
Pelicans with wide jaws yap names for fish heads
You'll get tossed in the flames
Where some ornithologist will find your skeletal frame

Eskimo metal got shit locked in oxygen shell
Words shot plated metal lung which spun kids' carrousel
Mega alarm technoloid these boys fight four arms swinging two toes very well
Terror toys jubilated mega noise when iron works
Bullet shot animated mad windows with fireworks
Shinin' summer-time hydrants
Splash passing cars, now run ghetto tyrants
These faces carry scars (mega large)
Pigeons turn penguins talk fables cellular
Detached Christ's Word
But freeze-frame gold chain swing Son of God
Iceberg gem shines on the neck of ghetto flight bird
Getting fly like word
Let it settle
I remember cats snatched off the pedal (steal and bite days)
Doo-rags worn tight (Piranha bite ways)
Smoke cheeba through the lung Arabian camel
Fast like a cheeta now I'm knocked off my African sandal
God damn you! Ethiopian skin mechanical
Trapped in ghetto's meg-yard where mega-hard
Arms swing metal palms iron skin leopard
Holding evil metal eagle attacks the desert
Paranoid fingertips stitched with three-fifty and seven metal shit
Tucked behind the belt ghetto style like delicate street etiquette
Never lacked toast metal cow got milk in the gut settlin'
Cats gotta eat swallow beef horribly melanin mahogany
Black boys feed face with rap noid (?)
Eight arms working short circuit manufactured crack melted
Slinging shot guns through the mouth of cracked helmets, black felt it
Cats who pop flows shot heavy through the nostril
Brain sizzle grab the pistol and get hostile
He caught you alone fuse blown
Unemployed screaming "That's why I robbed you!"
Tired of the Medicaid, deaded by the car (?) Novocain filled with lemonade
"You better get a job!" mother talked, just another hawk
He nearly ate a bodega food stamp transaction
Left me in corners buckled me accompanied by evil hands clappin'
Rockin' my "hell I made it" wetsuit stitch
So I can swim in elevators crazy wet through piss
I rock my simulated air tank bit
So I can leave pressures of oxygen where my mic's lit
I'm just a pigeon


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

My oldest tells me that's "I'm Just a Pigeon," by Cannibal Ox.

Give us another one Bro. Maybe I can even figure it out without help....


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

My oldest tells me that's "I'm Just a Pigeon," by Cannibal Ox.

Give us another one Bro. Maybe I can even figure it out without help....


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Just wanted to pop in to say thanks for your words, SoulBrotha.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Just wanted to pop in to say thanks for your words, SoulBrotha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Dah, dah, dah, dah
dah, dah, dah, dah, dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah, dah, dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah
Rockets, moon shots
Spend it on the have nots
Money, we make it
Fore we see it you take it
Oh, make you wanna holler
The way they do my life
Make me wanna holler
The way they do my life
This ain't livin', This ain't livin'
No, no baby, this ain't livin'
No, no, no
Inflation no chance
To increase finance
Bills pile up sky high
Send that boy off to die
Make me wanna holler
The way they do my life
Make me wanna holler
The way they do my life
Dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah
Hang ups, let downs
Bad breaks, set backs
Natural fact is
I can't pay my taxes
Oh, make me wanna holler
And throw up both my hands
Yea, it makes me wanna holler
And throw up both my hands
Crime is increasing
Trigger happy policing
Panic is spreading
God know where we're heading
Oh, make me wanna holler
They don't understand
Dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah

Mother, mother
Everybody thinks we're wrong
Who are they to judge us
Simply cause we wear our hair long


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

Dah, dah, dah, dah
dah, dah, dah, dah, dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah, dah, dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah
Rockets, moon shots
Spend it on the have nots
Money, we make it
Fore we see it you take it
Oh, make you wanna holler
The way they do my life
Make me wanna holler
The way they do my life
This ain't livin', This ain't livin'
No, no baby, this ain't livin'
No, no, no
Inflation no chance
To increase finance
Bills pile up sky high
Send that boy off to die
Make me wanna holler
The way they do my life
Make me wanna holler
The way they do my life
Dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah
Hang ups, let downs
Bad breaks, set backs
Natural fact is
I can't pay my taxes
Oh, make me wanna holler
And throw up both my hands
Yea, it makes me wanna holler
And throw up both my hands
Crime is increasing
Trigger happy policing
Panic is spreading
God know where we're heading
Oh, make me wanna holler
They don't understand
Dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah
Dah, dah, dah

Mother, mother
Everybody thinks we're wrong
Who are they to judge us
Simply cause we wear our hair long


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Marvin Gaye* What's Going On. Love that song.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Marvin Gaye* What's Going On. Love that song.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

terri, im sorry but your wrong, its not What's Goin On, but its on that album, and it is kind of a similar song ........


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

terri, im sorry but your wrong, its not What's Goin On, but its on that album, and it is kind of a similar song ........


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

No man should have face to face
His problems alone, alone, alone
Reach out and help the weak man
Make him strong, strong, strong
Now I want to help somebody
I'd like to help you, you, you
Now don't that make you want to
Help somebody too, too, too

*The love you give
Might help somebody live
So give yourself
Go out and help somebody else
Your helping hand
Will make you a better man
Do wah, do way, let love prevail
Reach out and help somebody
Reach out and help somebody

If we all stand together
We'll all stand tall, tall, tall 
We wouldn't let each other 
Tumble and fall, fall, fall 
Now let's reach down together
And lift somebody up, up, up
Give a little love and kindness
It won't take much, much, much

(*repeat)

Reach out your hand and help somebody today
(Repeat to end)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

No man should have face to face
His problems alone, alone, alone
Reach out and help the weak man
Make him strong, strong, strong
Now I want to help somebody
I'd like to help you, you, you
Now don't that make you want to
Help somebody too, too, too

*The love you give
Might help somebody live
So give yourself
Go out and help somebody else
Your helping hand
Will make you a better man
Do wah, do way, let love prevail
Reach out and help somebody
Reach out and help somebody

If we all stand together
We'll all stand tall, tall, tall 
We wouldn't let each other 
Tumble and fall, fall, fall 
Now let's reach down together
And lift somebody up, up, up
Give a little love and kindness
It won't take much, much, much

(*repeat)

Reach out your hand and help somebody today
(Repeat to end)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Earth,Wind,&Fire- Help Somebody


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Earth,Wind,&Fire- Help Somebody


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

In the Spirit of God.
In the Spirit of the Ancestors.
In the Spirit of the Black Panthers.
In the Spirit of Assata Shakur.
We make this movement towards freedom
for all those who have been oppressed, and all those in the struggle.
Yeah. yo, check it-

There were lights and sirens, gunshots firin
Cover your eyes as I describe a scene so violent
Seemed like a bad dream, she laid in a blood puddle
Blood bubbled in her chest, cold air brushed against open flesh
No room to rest, pain consumed each breath
Shot twice wit her hands up
Police questioned but shot before she answered
One Panther lost his life, the other ran for his
Scandalous the police were as they kicked and beat her
Comprehension she was beyond, tryna hold on
to life. She thought she'd live with no arm
that's what it felt like, got to the hospital, eyes held tight
They moved her room to room-she could tell by the light
Handcuffed tight to the bed, through her skin it bit
Put guns to her head, every word she got hit
"Who shot the trooper?" they asked her
Put mace in her eyes, threatened to blast her
Her mind raced till things got still
Opened her eyes, realized she's next to her best friend who got killed
She got chills, they told her: that's where she would be next
Hurt mixed wit anger-survival was a reflex
They lied and denied visits from her lawyer
But she was buildin as they tried to destroy her
If it wasn't for this german nurse they woulda served her worse
I read this sister's story, knew that it deserved a verse
I wonder what would happen if that woulda been me?
All this shit so we could be free, so dig it, y'all.

I'm thinkin' of Assata, yes.
Listen to my Love, Assata, yes.
Your Power and Pride is beautiful.
May God bless your Soul.

It seemed like the middle of the night when the law awakened her
Walkie-talkies cracklin, I see 'em when they takin her
Though she kinda knew,
What made the ride peaceful was the trees and the sky was blue
Arrived to Middlesex Prison about six inna morning
Uneasy as they pushed her to the second floor in
a cell, one cot, no window, facing hell.
Put in the basement of a prison wit all males
And the smell of misery, seatless toilets and centipedes
She'd exercise, (paint?,) and begin to read
Two years inna hole. Her soul grew weak
Away from people so long she forgot how to speak
She discovered frredom is a unspoken sound
And a wall is a wall and can be broken down
Found peace in the Panthers she went on trial with
One of the brothers she had a child with
The foulness they would feed her, hopin she's lose her seed
Held tight, knowing the fight would live through this seed
In need of a doctor, from her stomach she's bleed
Out of this situation a girl was conceived
Separated from her, left to mother the Revolution
And lactated to attack hate
Cause federal and state was built for a Black fate
Her emptiness was filled with beatings and court dates
They fabricated cases, hoping one would stick
And said she robbed places that didn't exist
In the midst of threats on her life and being caged with Aryan whites
Through dark halls of hate she carried the light
I wonder what would happen if that woulda been me?
All of this shit so we could be free.
Yeah, I often wonder what would happen if that woulda been me?
All of this shit so we could be free, so dig it, people

I'm thinkin' of Assata, yeah.
Listen to my Love, Assata, yeah.
Your Power and Pride, so Beautiful...
May God bless your Soul.
Oooh.

Yo
From North Carolina her grandmother would bring
news that she had had a dream
Her dreams always meant what they needed them to mean
What made them real was the action in between
She dreamt that Assata was free in they old house in Queens
The fact that they always came true was the thing
Assata had been convicted of a murder she couldna done
Medical evidence shown she couldna shot the gun
It's time for her to see the sun from the other side
Time for her daughter to be by her mother's side
Time for this Beautiful Woman to become soft again
Time for her to breathe, and not be told how or when
She untangled the chains and escaped the pain
How she broke out of prison I could never explain
And even to this day they try to get to her
but she's free with political asylum in Cuba.

I'm thinkin' of Assata, yeah.
Listen to my Love, Assata, yeah.
We're molded from the same mud, Assata.
We share the same Blood, Assata, yeah.
Your Power and Pride, so Beautiful...
May God bless your Soul.
Your Power and Pride, so Beautiful...
May God bless your Soul.
Oooh.

Freedom! You askin me about freedom. Askin me about freedom?
I'll be honest with you. I know a whole more about what freedom isn't
than about what it is, cause I've never been free.
I can only share my vision with you of the future, about what freedom is.
Uhh, the way I see it, freedom is-- is the right to grow, is the right to
blossom.
Freedom is -is the right to be yourself, to be who you are,
to be who you wanna be, to do what you wanna do. (fade out)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

In the Spirit of God.
In the Spirit of the Ancestors.
In the Spirit of the Black Panthers.
In the Spirit of Assata Shakur.
We make this movement towards freedom
for all those who have been oppressed, and all those in the struggle.
Yeah. yo, check it-

There were lights and sirens, gunshots firin
Cover your eyes as I describe a scene so violent
Seemed like a bad dream, she laid in a blood puddle
Blood bubbled in her chest, cold air brushed against open flesh
No room to rest, pain consumed each breath
Shot twice wit her hands up
Police questioned but shot before she answered
One Panther lost his life, the other ran for his
Scandalous the police were as they kicked and beat her
Comprehension she was beyond, tryna hold on
to life. She thought she'd live with no arm
that's what it felt like, got to the hospital, eyes held tight
They moved her room to room-she could tell by the light
Handcuffed tight to the bed, through her skin it bit
Put guns to her head, every word she got hit
"Who shot the trooper?" they asked her
Put mace in her eyes, threatened to blast her
Her mind raced till things got still
Opened her eyes, realized she's next to her best friend who got killed
She got chills, they told her: that's where she would be next
Hurt mixed wit anger-survival was a reflex
They lied and denied visits from her lawyer
But she was buildin as they tried to destroy her
If it wasn't for this german nurse they woulda served her worse
I read this sister's story, knew that it deserved a verse
I wonder what would happen if that woulda been me?
All this shit so we could be free, so dig it, y'all.

I'm thinkin' of Assata, yes.
Listen to my Love, Assata, yes.
Your Power and Pride is beautiful.
May God bless your Soul.

It seemed like the middle of the night when the law awakened her
Walkie-talkies cracklin, I see 'em when they takin her
Though she kinda knew,
What made the ride peaceful was the trees and the sky was blue
Arrived to Middlesex Prison about six inna morning
Uneasy as they pushed her to the second floor in
a cell, one cot, no window, facing hell.
Put in the basement of a prison wit all males
And the smell of misery, seatless toilets and centipedes
She'd exercise, (paint?,) and begin to read
Two years inna hole. Her soul grew weak
Away from people so long she forgot how to speak
She discovered frredom is a unspoken sound
And a wall is a wall and can be broken down
Found peace in the Panthers she went on trial with
One of the brothers she had a child with
The foulness they would feed her, hopin she's lose her seed
Held tight, knowing the fight would live through this seed
In need of a doctor, from her stomach she's bleed
Out of this situation a girl was conceived
Separated from her, left to mother the Revolution
And lactated to attack hate
Cause federal and state was built for a Black fate
Her emptiness was filled with beatings and court dates
They fabricated cases, hoping one would stick
And said she robbed places that didn't exist
In the midst of threats on her life and being caged with Aryan whites
Through dark halls of hate she carried the light
I wonder what would happen if that woulda been me?
All of this shit so we could be free.
Yeah, I often wonder what would happen if that woulda been me?
All of this shit so we could be free, so dig it, people

I'm thinkin' of Assata, yeah.
Listen to my Love, Assata, yeah.
Your Power and Pride, so Beautiful...
May God bless your Soul.
Oooh.

Yo
From North Carolina her grandmother would bring
news that she had had a dream
Her dreams always meant what they needed them to mean
What made them real was the action in between
She dreamt that Assata was free in they old house in Queens
The fact that they always came true was the thing
Assata had been convicted of a murder she couldna done
Medical evidence shown she couldna shot the gun
It's time for her to see the sun from the other side
Time for her daughter to be by her mother's side
Time for this Beautiful Woman to become soft again
Time for her to breathe, and not be told how or when
She untangled the chains and escaped the pain
How she broke out of prison I could never explain
And even to this day they try to get to her
but she's free with political asylum in Cuba.

I'm thinkin' of Assata, yeah.
Listen to my Love, Assata, yeah.
We're molded from the same mud, Assata.
We share the same Blood, Assata, yeah.
Your Power and Pride, so Beautiful...
May God bless your Soul.
Your Power and Pride, so Beautiful...
May God bless your Soul.
Oooh.

Freedom! You askin me about freedom. Askin me about freedom?
I'll be honest with you. I know a whole more about what freedom isn't
than about what it is, cause I've never been free.
I can only share my vision with you of the future, about what freedom is.
Uhh, the way I see it, freedom is-- is the right to grow, is the right to
blossom.
Freedom is -is the right to be yourself, to be who you are,
to be who you wanna be, to do what you wanna do. (fade out)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, I've been so afraid to Google lyrics since my malware attack, and Bro, I don't know this song, but the one terri* misnamed was...

*Make Me Wanna' Holler - Marvin Gaye*... super guy, just amazing.

So I sort of guessed that instead because I wanted to put this up. Heard it on the radio today. Ah, the memories....
I know I cheated. Can't sleep.

"So I'd like to know where, you got the notion
Said I'd like to know where, you got the notion
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat

Ever since our voyage of love began
Your touch has thrilled me like the rush of the wind
And your arms have held me safe from a rolling sea
There's always been a quiet place to harbor you and me

Our love is like a ship on the ocean
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion

So I'd like to know where, you got the notion
Said I'd like to know where, you got the notion
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat

Up to now we sailed through every storm
And I've always had your tender lips to keep me warm
Oh I need to have the strength that flows from you
Don't let me drift away my dear, when love can see me through

Our love is like a ship on the ocean
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion

So I'd like to know where, you got the notion
Said I'd like to know where, you got the notion
To rock the boat
Rock the boat......"

Also, a clue to the name of the group, as noted by the DJ, LOL. The group had to change the spelling of its name as it was the name of a very famous, wealthy, eccentric, influential businessman who lived in ... Xanadu (No that was Hearst -- clue).... their name sounds the same as the wealthy eccentric dude's. I believe he had awful OCD that got worse as he got older. They were concerned they would be sued for using such a famous name.

DAMN I'm afraid to look up lyrics, that's where I got my malware attack I'm certain.

Peace,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, I've been so afraid to Google lyrics since my malware attack, and Bro, I don't know this song, but the one terri* misnamed was...

*Make Me Wanna' Holler - Marvin Gaye*... super guy, just amazing.

So I sort of guessed that instead because I wanted to put this up. Heard it on the radio today. Ah, the memories....
I know I cheated. Can't sleep.

"So I'd like to know where, you got the notion
Said I'd like to know where, you got the notion
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat

Ever since our voyage of love began
Your touch has thrilled me like the rush of the wind
And your arms have held me safe from a rolling sea
There's always been a quiet place to harbor you and me

Our love is like a ship on the ocean
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion

So I'd like to know where, you got the notion
Said I'd like to know where, you got the notion
To rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over
Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby
Rock the boat

Up to now we sailed through every storm
And I've always had your tender lips to keep me warm
Oh I need to have the strength that flows from you
Don't let me drift away my dear, when love can see me through

Our love is like a ship on the ocean
We've been sailing with a cargo full of love and devotion

So I'd like to know where, you got the notion
Said I'd like to know where, you got the notion
To rock the boat
Rock the boat......"

Also, a clue to the name of the group, as noted by the DJ, LOL. The group had to change the spelling of its name as it was the name of a very famous, wealthy, eccentric, influential businessman who lived in ... Xanadu (No that was Hearst -- clue).... their name sounds the same as the wealthy eccentric dude's. I believe he had awful OCD that got worse as he got older. They were concerned they would be sued for using such a famous name.

DAMN I'm afraid to look up lyrics, that's where I got my malware attack I'm certain.

Peace,
D :shock:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

*rock the boat* Hues Corporation

Blow horns you sure sound pretty
Your violins keep movin' to the nitty gritty
When you hear the scratch of the guitars scratchin'
Then you'll know that rhythm carries all the action, so
Woah yeah

Turn the beat around
Love to hear the percussion
Turn it upside down
Love to hear the percussion
Love to hear it

Turn the beat around
Love to hear the percussion
Turn it upside down
Love to hear the percussion
Love to hear it

Flute player play your flute 'cause
I know that you want to get your thing off
But you see I've made up my mind about it
It's got to be the rhythm, no doubt about it, woah woah
'Cause when the guitar player start playing
With the syncopated rhythm, with the scratch, scratch, scratch
Makes me wanna move my body yeah, yeah, yeah
And when the drummer starts beating that beat
He nails that beat with the syncopated rhythm
With the rat, tat, tat, tat, tat, tat on the drums, hey


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

*rock the boat* Hues Corporation

Blow horns you sure sound pretty
Your violins keep movin' to the nitty gritty
When you hear the scratch of the guitars scratchin'
Then you'll know that rhythm carries all the action, so
Woah yeah

Turn the beat around
Love to hear the percussion
Turn it upside down
Love to hear the percussion
Love to hear it

Turn the beat around
Love to hear the percussion
Turn it upside down
Love to hear the percussion
Love to hear it

Flute player play your flute 'cause
I know that you want to get your thing off
But you see I've made up my mind about it
It's got to be the rhythm, no doubt about it, woah woah
'Cause when the guitar player start playing
With the syncopated rhythm, with the scratch, scratch, scratch
Makes me wanna move my body yeah, yeah, yeah
And when the drummer starts beating that beat
He nails that beat with the syncopated rhythm
With the rat, tat, tat, tat, tat, tat on the drums, hey


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Ponderosa-Tricky-Maxinquaye


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Ponderosa-Tricky-Maxinquaye


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

^ are you gonna post lyrics?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

^ are you gonna post lyrics?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

ohhh...from the last part of the lyrics of your song, Soul, i thought it was "what's going on". see, that's what happens when i don't google. 

loved reading the "rock the boat" lyrics. was and, now that you brought it back up, is a great song.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

ohhh...from the last part of the lyrics of your song, Soul, i thought it was "what's going on". see, that's what happens when i don't google. 

loved reading the "rock the boat" lyrics. was and, now that you brought it back up, is a great song.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

well since noone is posting any lyrics

i will

If you were worried 'bout where
I been or who I saw or
what club I went to with my homies
baby don't worry you know that you got me

Somebody told me that this planet was small
we use to live in the same building on the same floor
and never met before
until I'm overseas on tour 
and peep this ethiopian queen from philly 
taking classes abroad
she studying film and photo flash focus record
said she workin on a flick and
could my click do the score
she said she loved my show in paris
at Elysee Montmartre
and that I stepped off the stage
and took a piece of her heart
we knew from the start that
things fall apart, intentions shatter
she like that shit don't matter 
when I get home get at her
through letter, phone, whatever
let's link, let's get together
shit you think not, think the Thought went home and forgot
time passed, we back in philly now she up in my spa
tellin me the things I'm tellin her is makin her hot
startin buildin with her constantly round the clock
now she in my world like hip-hop 
and keep tellin me

Chorus
If you were worried 'bout where
I been or who I saw or
what club I went to with my homies
baby don't worry you know that you got me

Yo, I'm the type that's always catchin a flight
and sometimes I gotta be out at the height of the night
and that's when she flip and get on some 'ol.............

Another lonely night
seems like I'm on the side you only loving your mic
I know you gotta get that paper daddy keep that shit tight
but yo I need some sort of love in my life, you dig me
while politicin with my sister from new york city
she said she know this ball player and he think I'm pretty
Psych, I'm playin boo, you know it's just wit you I'm stayin boo 
and when cats be poppin game I don't hear what they sayin boo
when you out there in the world, I'm still your girl
with all my classes I don't have the time for life's thrills
so when you sweatin on stage think of me when you rhyme
and don't be listenin to your homies they be leavin you blind

Yeah, so what you sayin I can trust you?
Is you crazy, you my king for real
But sometimes relationships get ill
No doubt

Chorus
If you were worried 'bout where
I been or who I saw or
what club I went to with my homies
baby don't worry you know that you got me

That snake could be that chick 
and that rat could be that cool cat
that's whispering "she tryin to play you for the fool Black"
if something's on your chest then let it be known
see I'm not your every five minutes all on the phone
and on the topic of trust, it's just a matter of fact
that people bite back and fracture what's intact
and they'll forever be I ain't on some "oh I'm a celebrity"
I deal with the real so if it's artificial let it be
I've seen people caught in love like whirlwinds
listening to they squads and listening to girlfriends
that's exactly the point where they whole world ends
lies come in, that's where that drama begins, she like

Chorus: repeat until fade


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

well since noone is posting any lyrics

i will

If you were worried 'bout where
I been or who I saw or
what club I went to with my homies
baby don't worry you know that you got me

Somebody told me that this planet was small
we use to live in the same building on the same floor
and never met before
until I'm overseas on tour 
and peep this ethiopian queen from philly 
taking classes abroad
she studying film and photo flash focus record
said she workin on a flick and
could my click do the score
she said she loved my show in paris
at Elysee Montmartre
and that I stepped off the stage
and took a piece of her heart
we knew from the start that
things fall apart, intentions shatter
she like that shit don't matter 
when I get home get at her
through letter, phone, whatever
let's link, let's get together
shit you think not, think the Thought went home and forgot
time passed, we back in philly now she up in my spa
tellin me the things I'm tellin her is makin her hot
startin buildin with her constantly round the clock
now she in my world like hip-hop 
and keep tellin me

Chorus
If you were worried 'bout where
I been or who I saw or
what club I went to with my homies
baby don't worry you know that you got me

Yo, I'm the type that's always catchin a flight
and sometimes I gotta be out at the height of the night
and that's when she flip and get on some 'ol.............

Another lonely night
seems like I'm on the side you only loving your mic
I know you gotta get that paper daddy keep that shit tight
but yo I need some sort of love in my life, you dig me
while politicin with my sister from new york city
she said she know this ball player and he think I'm pretty
Psych, I'm playin boo, you know it's just wit you I'm stayin boo 
and when cats be poppin game I don't hear what they sayin boo
when you out there in the world, I'm still your girl
with all my classes I don't have the time for life's thrills
so when you sweatin on stage think of me when you rhyme
and don't be listenin to your homies they be leavin you blind

Yeah, so what you sayin I can trust you?
Is you crazy, you my king for real
But sometimes relationships get ill
No doubt

Chorus
If you were worried 'bout where
I been or who I saw or
what club I went to with my homies
baby don't worry you know that you got me

That snake could be that chick 
and that rat could be that cool cat
that's whispering "she tryin to play you for the fool Black"
if something's on your chest then let it be known
see I'm not your every five minutes all on the phone
and on the topic of trust, it's just a matter of fact
that people bite back and fracture what's intact
and they'll forever be I ain't on some "oh I'm a celebrity"
I deal with the real so if it's artificial let it be
I've seen people caught in love like whirlwinds
listening to they squads and listening to girlfriends
that's exactly the point where they whole world ends
lies come in, that's where that drama begins, she like

Chorus: repeat until fade


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Terri, I just saw that. Soul the last four lines of that Marvin Gaye tune are the beginning of "What's Goin' On" I think. Anyway I have no song, but wasn't Shelly's

*Turn The Beat Around - Gloria Estefan*

All my lyrics are GONE, and I'm not Googling more right now.

*Who'd next? I'm not posting lyrics, though I have a cool song in mind. Hell...............*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Terri, I just saw that. Soul the last four lines of that Marvin Gaye tune are the beginning of "What's Goin' On" I think. Anyway I have no song, but wasn't Shelly's

*Turn The Beat Around - Gloria Estefan*

All my lyrics are GONE, and I'm not Googling more right now.

*Who'd next? I'm not posting lyrics, though I have a cool song in mind. Hell...............*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok Dreamer I'll take my turn:

I can't fool myself, I don't want nobody else to ever love me
You are my shinin' star, my guiding light, my love fantasy
There's not a minute, hour, day or night that I don't love you
You're at the top of my list 'cause I'm always thinkin' of you

I still remember in the days when I scared to touch you
How I spent my day dreamin' plannin' how to say I love you
You must have known that I had feelings deep enough to swim in
That's when you opened up your heart and you told me to come in

Oh, my love
A thousand kisses from you is never too much
I just don't wanna stop

Oh, my love
A million days in your arms is never too much
I just don't wanna stop

Too much, never too much, never too much, never too much

Woke up today, looked at your picture just to get me started
I called you up, but you weren't there and I was broken hearted
Hung up the phone, can't be too late, the boss is so demandin'
Opened the door up and to my surprise there you were standin'

Well, who needs to go to work to hustle for another dollar
I'd rather be with you 'cause you make my heart scream and holler
Love is a gamble and I'm so glad that I'm winnin'
We've come a long way and yet this is only the beginnin'

Oh, my love
A thousand kisses from you is never too much
(Never too much, never too much, never too much)
I just don't wanna stop

Oh, my love
A million days in your arms is never too much
(Never too much, never too much, never too much)
And I just don't wanna stop

Oh, my love
A thousand kisses from you is never
(Never too much, never too much, never too much)
I just don't wanna stop

Oh, my love
A million days in your arms is never too much


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok Dreamer I'll take my turn:

I can't fool myself, I don't want nobody else to ever love me
You are my shinin' star, my guiding light, my love fantasy
There's not a minute, hour, day or night that I don't love you
You're at the top of my list 'cause I'm always thinkin' of you

I still remember in the days when I scared to touch you
How I spent my day dreamin' plannin' how to say I love you
You must have known that I had feelings deep enough to swim in
That's when you opened up your heart and you told me to come in

Oh, my love
A thousand kisses from you is never too much
I just don't wanna stop

Oh, my love
A million days in your arms is never too much
I just don't wanna stop

Too much, never too much, never too much, never too much

Woke up today, looked at your picture just to get me started
I called you up, but you weren't there and I was broken hearted
Hung up the phone, can't be too late, the boss is so demandin'
Opened the door up and to my surprise there you were standin'

Well, who needs to go to work to hustle for another dollar
I'd rather be with you 'cause you make my heart scream and holler
Love is a gamble and I'm so glad that I'm winnin'
We've come a long way and yet this is only the beginnin'

Oh, my love
A thousand kisses from you is never too much
(Never too much, never too much, never too much)
I just don't wanna stop

Oh, my love
A million days in your arms is never too much
(Never too much, never too much, never too much)
And I just don't wanna stop

Oh, my love
A thousand kisses from you is never
(Never too much, never too much, never too much)
I just don't wanna stop

Oh, my love
A million days in your arms is never too much


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Luther Vandross- Never Too Much


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Luther Vandross- Never Too Much


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

It could all be so simple
But you'd rather make it hard
Loving you is like a battle
And we both end up with scars
Tell me, who I have to be
To get some reciprocity
No one loves you more than me
And no one ever will

Is this just a silly game
That forces you to act this way?
Forces you to scream my name
Then pretend that you can't stay
Tell me, who I have to be
To get some reciprocity
No one loves you more than me
And no one ever will

[Hook]
No matter how I think we grow
You always seem to let me know
It ain't workin', It ain't workin' (No, it ain't workin')
And when I try to walk away
You'd hurt yourself to make me stay
This is crazy, this is crazy (This is crazy, uh-huh!)

[Verse Two]
I keep letting you back in
How can I explain myself?
As painful as this thing has been
I just can't be with no one else
See I know what we've got to do
You let go, and I'll let go too
'Cause no one's hurt me more than you
And no one ever will

[Hook]
No matter how I think we grow
You always seem to let me know
It ain't workin', It ain't workin' (It ain't workin' !)
And when I try to walk away
You'd hurt yourself to make me stay
This is crazy, this is crazy

Care for me, care for me!
I know you care for me!

There for me, there for me!
Said you'd be there for me!

Cry for me, cry for me!
You said you'd die for me!

Give to me, give to me!
Why won't you live for me?!
(Repeat)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

It could all be so simple
But you'd rather make it hard
Loving you is like a battle
And we both end up with scars
Tell me, who I have to be
To get some reciprocity
No one loves you more than me
And no one ever will

Is this just a silly game
That forces you to act this way?
Forces you to scream my name
Then pretend that you can't stay
Tell me, who I have to be
To get some reciprocity
No one loves you more than me
And no one ever will

[Hook]
No matter how I think we grow
You always seem to let me know
It ain't workin', It ain't workin' (No, it ain't workin')
And when I try to walk away
You'd hurt yourself to make me stay
This is crazy, this is crazy (This is crazy, uh-huh!)

[Verse Two]
I keep letting you back in
How can I explain myself?
As painful as this thing has been
I just can't be with no one else
See I know what we've got to do
You let go, and I'll let go too
'Cause no one's hurt me more than you
And no one ever will

[Hook]
No matter how I think we grow
You always seem to let me know
It ain't workin', It ain't workin' (It ain't workin' !)
And when I try to walk away
You'd hurt yourself to make me stay
This is crazy, this is crazy

Care for me, care for me!
I know you care for me!

There for me, there for me!
Said you'd be there for me!

Cry for me, cry for me!
You said you'd die for me!

Give to me, give to me!
Why won't you live for me?!
(Repeat)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

*Ex-Factor*-Lauryn Hill


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

*Ex-Factor*-Lauryn Hill


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Just like perfection
Ego alert, flawless
Absolutely flawless

Just like perfection
Ego alert, flawless
Absolutely flawless

Naturally your entrance is grand
Red carpet rolls out on the side they stand
Worshipping you like a goddess (like a goddess)
Somehow, you've remained modest
Flashbulbs pop, paparazzi goes wild
With amazing grace you walk and smile
They answer to your beck and call
You're flawless
After all overqualified for the position
Your dreams see fruition
Mere class on a higher plane
Everyone wants to know your name

Just like perfection
Needs no correction
Like no other
Absolutely

Just like perfection
Needs no correction
Like no other
Absolutely flawless
Flawless
Flawless


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Just like perfection
Ego alert, flawless
Absolutely flawless

Just like perfection
Ego alert, flawless
Absolutely flawless

Naturally your entrance is grand
Red carpet rolls out on the side they stand
Worshipping you like a goddess (like a goddess)
Somehow, you've remained modest
Flashbulbs pop, paparazzi goes wild
With amazing grace you walk and smile
They answer to your beck and call
You're flawless
After all overqualified for the position
Your dreams see fruition
Mere class on a higher plane
Everyone wants to know your name

Just like perfection
Needs no correction
Like no other
Absolutely

Just like perfection
Needs no correction
Like no other
Absolutely flawless
Flawless
Flawless


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

The Ones- Flawless

Yeah.. aiyyo it's poison

Ecstasy, coke - you say it's love, it is poison
Schools where I learned they should be burned, it is poison
Physicians prescriptin us medicine - which is poison
Doctors injectin our infants - with the poison
Religion misoverstood is poison
****** up in my hood be gettin shot - given poison
In hospitals, shots riddle the block
Little, children and elderly women run for they lives
Drizzlin rain come out the sky every time somebody dies
Must be out my fuckin mind, what is this, the hundreth time?
Sendin flowers to funerals, readin rest in peace
You know the usual, death comes in threes
Life is short is what some ***** said
Not if you measure life - by how one lives and what he did
And funny how these black killer companies is makin money off us
Fast food, cola, soda, Skull & Bone crosses, it's all poison

Chorus
Ecstasy, coke - you say it's love, it is poison
Schools where I learned they should be burned, it is poison
Physicians prescriptin us medicine - which is poison
Doctors injectin our infants - with the poison

[Verse Two]
Religion misoverstood is poison
Sisters up in my hood try to do good given choices
When pregnant, drop out of school or have abortions
Stop workin hopin that they find a man that will support them
Up late night, on they mother's cordless
Thinkin a perm or bleach and cream will make them better when they gorgeous
White girls tannin, lyposuction
Fake titties are implanted, fake lips that's life destruction
Light-skinned women, bi-racial hateful toward themselves
Denyin even they blood
I don't judge Tiger Woods but I, overstand the mental poison
That's even worser than drugs - yo it's poison

[Chorus]

[Nas]
Religion misoverstood is poison
Radio and TV poison, white Jesus poison
And any thoughts of takin me down is poison
Who want beef now, my heat shall annoint them, plaow

[Interlude]
Never to worry
All the wrong doers got it coming back to 'em a thousand times over
Every dog has it's day, and everything flips around
Even the most greatest nation in the world has it comin back to 'em
Everybody reaps what they sews, that's how it goes
Innocent lives will be taken, it may get worse but we'll get through it
Y'all, be strong

[Verse Three]
The China-men built the railroad, the Indians saved the Pilgrim
And in return the Pilgrim killed 'em
They call it it Thanksgiving, I call your holiday hell-day
Cause I'm from poverty, neglected by the wealthy
Me and my ****** share gifts, e'ryday like Christmas
Slay bitches, and party e'ryday like this is the last
I'm with my heckles, connectin and we hittin the lab
This is my level, fuck if it get you mad
It's all poison, all of my words to enemies it is poison
Rappers only talk about ki's, it's all poison
How could you call yourself MC's? You ain't poison
Think about the kids you mislead, with the poison
And any thoughts of taking me down is all poison
Who want beef now, my heat shall annoint them, plaow

[Hook]
What goes around comes around my *****
And what goes up it must come down my *****
The soldiers found below the ground my *****
Just hold it down we older now my *****
What goes around comes around my *****
And what goes up it must come down my *****
The soldiers found below the ground my *****
Just hold it down we older now my *****

[Verse Four]
This ***** Ike with the Iverson jersey, light-skinned with herpes
Fuckin sisters in Harlem, Brooklyn and D.C.
This is the problem cause he never tell 'em he got it
from lettin **** suck him off, Rikers Island in nine-three
Drives a Benz, hangs at all the parties, all the concerts
Backstage where the stars be, rockin they shirts
in bitches faces like clockwork - what's your name, where you from?
Chain blingin, thinkin girls everywhere is dumb
Takin pride in ruinin they lives
So they could never have babies, and they could never be wives
He never used a condom, give him head he got ya
Met the wrong bitch and now he dead from the monster AIDS
I contemplate, believin in karma
Those on top could just break, and won't be eatin tomorrow
I know some bitches who be sleepin on ****** dreams, they leave
When that ***** blow, she the first bitch on her knees
Knowin dudes that's neglectin they seeds
Instead of takin care of 'em they spendin money on trees
I pray for you, deadbeat daddies
Cause when them kids get grown it's too late for you
Now you old and you gettin shitted on
It's all scientific, mystic, you know the Earth and the stars
Don't hesitate to say you heard it from Nas
What is destined shall be
George Bush killer 'til George Bush kills me
Much blessings be healthy, remember

[Hook]


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

The Ones- Flawless

Yeah.. aiyyo it's poison

Ecstasy, coke - you say it's love, it is poison
Schools where I learned they should be burned, it is poison
Physicians prescriptin us medicine - which is poison
Doctors injectin our infants - with the poison
Religion misoverstood is poison
****** up in my hood be gettin shot - given poison
In hospitals, shots riddle the block
Little, children and elderly women run for they lives
Drizzlin rain come out the sky every time somebody dies
Must be out my fuckin mind, what is this, the hundreth time?
Sendin flowers to funerals, readin rest in peace
You know the usual, death comes in threes
Life is short is what some ***** said
Not if you measure life - by how one lives and what he did
And funny how these black killer companies is makin money off us
Fast food, cola, soda, Skull & Bone crosses, it's all poison

Chorus
Ecstasy, coke - you say it's love, it is poison
Schools where I learned they should be burned, it is poison
Physicians prescriptin us medicine - which is poison
Doctors injectin our infants - with the poison

[Verse Two]
Religion misoverstood is poison
Sisters up in my hood try to do good given choices
When pregnant, drop out of school or have abortions
Stop workin hopin that they find a man that will support them
Up late night, on they mother's cordless
Thinkin a perm or bleach and cream will make them better when they gorgeous
White girls tannin, lyposuction
Fake titties are implanted, fake lips that's life destruction
Light-skinned women, bi-racial hateful toward themselves
Denyin even they blood
I don't judge Tiger Woods but I, overstand the mental poison
That's even worser than drugs - yo it's poison

[Chorus]

[Nas]
Religion misoverstood is poison
Radio and TV poison, white Jesus poison
And any thoughts of takin me down is poison
Who want beef now, my heat shall annoint them, plaow

[Interlude]
Never to worry
All the wrong doers got it coming back to 'em a thousand times over
Every dog has it's day, and everything flips around
Even the most greatest nation in the world has it comin back to 'em
Everybody reaps what they sews, that's how it goes
Innocent lives will be taken, it may get worse but we'll get through it
Y'all, be strong

[Verse Three]
The China-men built the railroad, the Indians saved the Pilgrim
And in return the Pilgrim killed 'em
They call it it Thanksgiving, I call your holiday hell-day
Cause I'm from poverty, neglected by the wealthy
Me and my ****** share gifts, e'ryday like Christmas
Slay bitches, and party e'ryday like this is the last
I'm with my heckles, connectin and we hittin the lab
This is my level, fuck if it get you mad
It's all poison, all of my words to enemies it is poison
Rappers only talk about ki's, it's all poison
How could you call yourself MC's? You ain't poison
Think about the kids you mislead, with the poison
And any thoughts of taking me down is all poison
Who want beef now, my heat shall annoint them, plaow

[Hook]
What goes around comes around my *****
And what goes up it must come down my *****
The soldiers found below the ground my *****
Just hold it down we older now my *****
What goes around comes around my *****
And what goes up it must come down my *****
The soldiers found below the ground my *****
Just hold it down we older now my *****

[Verse Four]
This ***** Ike with the Iverson jersey, light-skinned with herpes
Fuckin sisters in Harlem, Brooklyn and D.C.
This is the problem cause he never tell 'em he got it
from lettin **** suck him off, Rikers Island in nine-three
Drives a Benz, hangs at all the parties, all the concerts
Backstage where the stars be, rockin they shirts
in bitches faces like clockwork - what's your name, where you from?
Chain blingin, thinkin girls everywhere is dumb
Takin pride in ruinin they lives
So they could never have babies, and they could never be wives
He never used a condom, give him head he got ya
Met the wrong bitch and now he dead from the monster AIDS
I contemplate, believin in karma
Those on top could just break, and won't be eatin tomorrow
I know some bitches who be sleepin on ****** dreams, they leave
When that ***** blow, she the first bitch on her knees
Knowin dudes that's neglectin they seeds
Instead of takin care of 'em they spendin money on trees
I pray for you, deadbeat daddies
Cause when them kids get grown it's too late for you
Now you old and you gettin shitted on
It's all scientific, mystic, you know the Earth and the stars
Don't hesitate to say you heard it from Nas
What is destined shall be
George Bush killer 'til George Bush kills me
Much blessings be healthy, remember

[Hook]


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

............


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

............


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, no action here again for awhile, and I don't know what I missed, and Bro, I'm sorry I can't Google lyrics, I'm scared of malware downloads, LOL. So I'm putting in a favorite song of mine. Hope that's OK.

"It's not, what you thought,
when you first began it.
You got, what you want,
now you can hardly stand it though,
but now you know,
it's not going to stop,
it's not going to stop,
it's not going to stop
'til you wise up.

You're sure, there's a cure,
and you have finally found it.
You think, one drink, will shrink you
'til you're underground, and living down,
but it's not going to stop,
it's not going to stop
it's not going to stop
'til you wise up.

Prepare a list of what you need
before you sign away the deed, cause
it's not going to stop
no, it's not going to stop
it's not going to stop
'til you wise up.

No, it's not going to stop,
so just give up."


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, no action here again for awhile, and I don't know what I missed, and Bro, I'm sorry I can't Google lyrics, I'm scared of malware downloads, LOL. So I'm putting in a favorite song of mine. Hope that's OK.

"It's not, what you thought,
when you first began it.
You got, what you want,
now you can hardly stand it though,
but now you know,
it's not going to stop,
it's not going to stop,
it's not going to stop
'til you wise up.

You're sure, there's a cure,
and you have finally found it.
You think, one drink, will shrink you
'til you're underground, and living down,
but it's not going to stop,
it's not going to stop
it's not going to stop
'til you wise up.

Prepare a list of what you need
before you sign away the deed, cause
it's not going to stop
no, it's not going to stop
it's not going to stop
'til you wise up.

No, it's not going to stop,
so just give up."


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Wise Up, Aimee Mann. I think she's the one who did it anyway.....

I am feeling nostalgic (as well as nuts) this evening. I'm sure I've even posted this before. However, in an attempt to lure Cloverstone back - make it easy for Dreamer - and to cheer myself up, I offer perhaps the best single song to come out of what was a very musical decade called the '60s......

There's somethin' happenin' here.
What it is, ain't exactly clear.
There's a man, with a gun over there.
Telling me - I got to beware.

I think it's time we stop, children, what's that sound,
Everybody look what's goin' down.....

There's battle lines being drawn.
Nobody's right, if everybody's wrong.
Young people speakin' their minds
Gettin' sooo much resistance.......from.....behind.

I think it's time we stop, hey, what's that sound 
Everybody look what's goin' down....

What a field day for the heat
A thousand people in the street
Singin' songs, and a carryin' signs
Mostly say - "hooray for our side."

It's time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down.

Paranoia strikes deep.
Into your life it will creep.
It starts, when you're always afraid.
Step outa line, the man comes, and take you away.

We better stop, hey hey what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down.
Stop, hey, what's that sound.
Everybody look what's goin' down.
Stop, now, what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down
Stop children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down..........

- bonus points if you can name the members of this group, and the groups they went on to form.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Wise Up, Aimee Mann. I think she's the one who did it anyway.....

I am feeling nostalgic (as well as nuts) this evening. I'm sure I've even posted this before. However, in an attempt to lure Cloverstone back - make it easy for Dreamer - and to cheer myself up, I offer perhaps the best single song to come out of what was a very musical decade called the '60s......

There's somethin' happenin' here.
What it is, ain't exactly clear.
There's a man, with a gun over there.
Telling me - I got to beware.

I think it's time we stop, children, what's that sound,
Everybody look what's goin' down.....

There's battle lines being drawn.
Nobody's right, if everybody's wrong.
Young people speakin' their minds
Gettin' sooo much resistance.......from.....behind.

I think it's time we stop, hey, what's that sound 
Everybody look what's goin' down....

What a field day for the heat
A thousand people in the street
Singin' songs, and a carryin' signs
Mostly say - "hooray for our side."

It's time we stop, hey, what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down.

Paranoia strikes deep.
Into your life it will creep.
It starts, when you're always afraid.
Step outa line, the man comes, and take you away.

We better stop, hey hey what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down.
Stop, hey, what's that sound.
Everybody look what's goin' down.
Stop, now, what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down
Stop children, what's that sound
Everybody look what's goin' down..........

- bonus points if you can name the members of this group, and the groups they went on to form.


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Well 'For what it's worth' SC, I can name two of the members of Buffalo Springfield (that'll be the answer)....Neil Young (otherwise known to me as God) and the also magnificent Stephen Stills who later formed part of Crosby, Stills and Nash with David Crosby from the (legendary) Byrds and Graham Nash from the Hollies.

Do I get some bonus points?



Gav


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Well 'For what it's worth' SC, I can name two of the members of Buffalo Springfield (that'll be the answer)....Neil Young (otherwise known to me as God) and the also magnificent Stephen Stills who later formed part of Crosby, Stills and Nash with David Crosby from the (legendary) Byrds and Graham Nash from the Hollies.

Do I get some bonus points?



Gav


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Big points to Gav. 
Jimmy Messina, Bruce Palmer, Richie Furay and Dewey Martin filled out the group.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, my time went too quickly
I went lickety-splitly, out to my 'ol fifty-five.
As I pulled away slowly, feelin' so holy,
God knows, I was feelin' alive.

And now the sun's, comin' up.
I'm riding with Lady Luck.
Freeway cars and trucks....
Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade.
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer.
Lord, don't you know the feeling's gettin' stronger.

Six in the morning, gave me no warnin'
I had to be, on my way.
Now the cars are all passin' me
Trucks are all flashin' me.
I'm headed home from your place.

And now the sun's, comin' up.
I'm ridin' with Lady Luck.
Freeway cars and trucks.
Stars beginning to fade, and I lead the parade.
Just a wishin' I'd stayed a little longer....
Lord, don't you know, the feeling's gettin' stronger.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Tom Waits- Ol' 55

After bein' 25, you know, just trying to survive in the world 
Bout to have a little boy or baby girl. Who knows? 
Anyway, just when you start gettin that little age and experience to you
You start thinkin about stuff...tryin to make the right moves 
So bust it out, this is what I was thinkin, check it

Yo, the education of the Lon-chicka-Lonnie Lynn 
Began, began with time 
Bein my bloodline is one with the divine 
In time brotha, you will discover the light 
Some say that God is Black and the Devil's White 
Well, the Devil is wrong and God is what's right 
I fight, with myself in the ring of doubt and fear 
The rain ain't gone, but I can still see clear 
As a child, given religion with no answer to why 
Just told believe in Jesus cuz for me he did die 
Curiosity killed the catechism
Understanding and wisdom became the rhythm that I played to 
And became a slave to master self 
A rich man is one with knowledge, happiness and his health 
My mind had dealt with the books of Zen, Tao the lessons 
Koran and the Bible, to me they all vital 
And got truth within 'em, gotta read them boys 
You just can't skim 'em, different branches of belief 
But one root that stem 'em, but people of the venom try to trim 'em 
And use religion as an emblem 
When it should be a natural way of life 
Who am I or they to say to whom you pray ain't right 
That's who got you doin right and got you this far 
Whether you say "in Jesus name" or "Al hum du'Allah"
Long as you know it's a bein' that's supreme to you 
You let that show towards others in the things you do 
Cuz when the trumpets blowin, 24 elders surround the throne 
Only 144,000 gon get home 
Only 144,000 gon get home 
Only 144,000 gon get it baby

I've lived and I've learned 
I have taken and I've earned 
I have laughed, I've cried 
I have failed and I have tried 
Sunshine, pouring rain 
found joy through all my pain 
I just wanna be happy with being me

Let me voice my concern 
So many of my fellow brothers have given themselves a title 
That their actions didn't earn 
Our ignorance is in the same breath as our innocence 
Subconciously, seeking to find an impressionable mind to convince 
I've finally come to the realization why Black people in the worse place 
Cuz it's hard to correct yourself when you don't know 
Who you are in the first place 
So I try to find the clue in you 
But evidently, White folks know more Black history than we do 
Why're we bein' lied to? I ain't know our history was purposely hidden
Damn, somethin' in me wanna know who I am 
So I began my search, my journey started in church 
It gave my heartache relief when I started to understand belief 
Hustlin was like a gift spent my share of time in the streets 
Taught me survival from this evil I'm just gonna have to deal with 
And I felt like a fool when I tried to learn it in school 
It almost seemed like a rehearsal when the only 
Science and math are universal 
Takin elder advice, read the Bible, the Koran 
Searched scrolls from the Hebrew Israelites 
Hold on, this ain't right, Jesus wasn't White 
Some leads were granted with insight 
and it's all in the plan, but it took me some time to overstand
He still created with the imperfection of man 
So, with followin' I disagree 
By no means have I forgotten or forgiven what's been done to me but 
I do know the Devil ain't no White man, the Devil's a spiritual mind 
That's color blind, there's evil White folk and evil ******
You gon surely find there's no positivity without negativity
But one side you gonna have to choose 
Any chance to speak I refuse to misuse
So how can you call yourself God when you let a worldly possession 
become an obsession and the way you write your rhymes and 
Can't follow your lesson 
If a seed's sown, you make sure it's known, you make sure it's grown 
If you God, then save your own, don't mentally enslave your own 
If you God, then save your own, don't mentally enslave your own 
If you God, then save your own, don't mentally enslave your own

Well, I've lived and I've learned 
I've taken and I've earned 
I have laughed, I have cried 
I failed and I have tried 
Sunshine, pourin rain 
I found joy through my pain 
Just wanna be happy...bein me 
Bein me


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

'Ol 55" is correct. However, I think the Eagles did it first. Seems to me Sarah Mclacklan (sp) has done it as well.

I like the lyrics to the one you've posted Bro. Maybe if I think about it long enough I can even come up with the title.

edit by sc: I'll be danged. Hauled out the album, and you are correct - Tom Waits is the author. On the other hand, apparently he wrote it FOR the Eagles, and did not sing it himself till later.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

^ you mean ask your son lol

its ok i cheat all the time


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oooooo, no action, and my excuse is I refuse to Google lyrics for at least a few more weeks. Ah, the cheatin' hearts here 

An oldy but mouldy by an old love of mine....

"Pickin' up the pieces of my sweet shattered dream
I wonder how the old folks are tonight
Her name was Ann and I'll be damned if I recall her face
She left me not knowin' what to do 
Carefree highway, let me slip away on you
Carefree highway, you seen better days
The mornin' after blues from my head down to my shoes
Carefree highway, let me slip away
Slip away on you

Turnin' back the pages to the times I love best
I wonder if she'll ever do the same
Now the thing that I call livin' is just bein' satisfied
With knowin' I got no one left to blame

Carefree highway, got ta see you my old flame
Carefree highway, you seen better days
The mornin' after blues from my head down to my shoes
Carefree highway, let me slip away
Slip away on you

Searchin' through the fragments of my dream-shattered sleep
I wonder if the years have closed her mind
I guess it must be wanderlust or tryin' to get free
From the good old faithful feelin' we once knew

Carefree highway, let me slip away on you
Carefree highway, you seen better days
The mornin' after blues from my head down to my shoes
Carefree highway, let me slip away
Slip away on you
Let me slip away on you
Carefree highway, got ta see you my old flame
Carefree highway, you seen better days
The mornin' after blues from my head down to my shoes
Carefree highway, let me slip away
Slip away on you"


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Does it count if I can hum and sing along with it? I can't google for a bit either...Damn! I know that song. :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

^ come on DREAMER! lol

Gordon Lightfoot- Carefree Highway

THIS IS THE SONG THAT INSPIRED MY USER NAME, AND ITS NOT BECAUSE I WANT TO BE BLACK! lol although much love to all the black folk out there!

Hip Hop has no color

anyways heres the lyrics

Soul Brother #1, here I come on the new tip
Nestle coated right, cause I'm rich thick and chocolate
Plug up any mic I'll bet you Pete Rock'll spark it
Hons always ask what's the bulge in my pocket
I tell em, "Papes," I rock them top to bottom
Never hesitate to say ("Mmm I got them")
Oppressed on the Hillside, over on the chill-side
of town, so let's get down
Funky is the word describe this Brother on a Soul mission
Hookin rugged joints, more Soul than the Soul Kitchen
CL doesn't scratch, so I won't leave you itchin
White people even say, "Pete Rock is bitchin"
Harder than the hardest, odder than the oddest
I guess that's just because I'm smarter than the smartest
So back up, clear the path hon cause here I come
Soul Brother #1

I hit harder than a kick, quick to scoop a chick
When it comes to skinz, Pete Rock got it thick
I'm not your average, everyday, one-two to the beat
and don't stop, bust the shit I drop
New style for the 90's Pete Rock's a trendsetter
I'd just be lyin if I said there's someone better
You can ask Greta, Greta with the red Jetta
Honey did me lovely and I'm glad that I met her
I come style after style, sucker MC's try to swallow
But them seem to say my style's too hard to follow
So just raise your hand and give praise to the #1
Soul Brother, who keeps the crowd in a daze
Pete Rock, and CL Smooth and if it ain't our groove
then you might not move
Remember, cause there's no need to worry none
Yo, Soul Brother #1

Nuff respect to my man Grand Puba
Nuff respect to my man BizMarkie
Nuff respect to my man CL Smooth
Nuff respect to EPMD
I'm like high octane, with everything to gain
Those who try to step to this can catch pain
I keep a mag in the trunk of my Jag, in case some punk ***
wants to catch one bad
Soul Brother #1, and I didn't come to riff
The finesse I posess will make the hardest unstiff
I'm full of motivation handle any situation
Hon said I'm so smooth they should call me lubrication
Mr. Splendor, a good back bender
Honies always say, Pete love me tender
Call on Pete Rock, CL Smooth if you want the job done
Soul Brother #1

..

"He's a SWEET soul brother"


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL
Bless you terri! I do so much better when I hear music, then I can say what it is.

Hint: If you could read my mind, you'd say the Edmund Fitzgerald is beautiful!

:shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

if you could read my mind love, what a tell my thoughts would tell
just like a paperback novel, the kind the drugstores sell.
when you reach the part where the...something, something...the hero would be me...

then somewhere there are "chains upon my feet".

arghhhhh...

i know that must be his real name. it's not ol Englebert is it?? no, can't be.

and you won't read that book again because the ending just too hard to take.

oh, is see Soul already got it. Gonna go scrawl a big L on my forehead and go to bed.

y'all enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

If you could read my mind love
What a tale my thoughts could tell.
Just like an old time movie
bout a ghost from a wishing well.
In a castle dark, or a fortress strong,
With chains upon my feet.
You know that ghost is me.
And I will never be set free
As long as I'm a ghost, that you can't see.

If I could read your mind love
What a tale your thoughts could tell.
Just like a paperback novel
The kind the drugstores sell.
When you reach the part, where the heartaches come,
The hero would be me.
But heroes often fail.
And you won't read the book again,
Because the ending's just too hard to take.

I'd walk away, like a movie star
Who gets burned in a three word script, 
Enter Number 2.
A movie queen to play the scene
of bringing all the good things out in me. 
But for now love, let's be real.

I never thought I could act this way
And I've got to say that I just don't get it.
I don't know where we went wrong,
But the feelin's gone,
And I just can't get it, back.

If you could read my mind love
What a tale my thoughts could tell.
Just like an old time movie,
'bout a ghost from a wishing well.
In a castle dark, or a fortess strong
With chains upon my feet.
But stories always end.
And if you read between the lines
You'll know that I'm just tryin' to understand
The feelin's that you lack.

I never thought I could feel this way
And I've got to say that I just don't get it.
I don't know where we went wrong
But the feelin's gone
And I just, can't, get it back.

And that, Margaret, is a song that used to make me cry when I played it. 
And guess what? It made me cry just now, along with my wife.

I am the most neurotic person who ever lived. Nothing, nothing I do is good enough for me. With the possible exception of sitting down to the piano and playing/singing a sad song. I wish I could play it so you guys could hear. I bet I could make some of you cry too. 
Thanks for reminding of the song. One of the reasons I love this thread.

And......................Mr. Bro's is still on the table.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah, now I can go back in time... the Internet is ridiculous... I recall that Soulbro said his song was called.....

*Soulbrotha #1 - Pete Rock* or was it the other way around. Bro I tried!

And I dug out this miserably sad album performed by ___________ which I was amazed to find was produced in part by James Newton Howard, the dude who wrote the theme music for the TV drama E.R. and other film/TV projects! And Howard co-wrote this song!

"Are those your eyes?
Is that your smile?
I've been looking at you forever,
Yet I never saw you before.

Are these your hands,
Holding mine?
Now I wonder how I could have been so blind.

And for the first time
I am looking in your eyes,
For the first time
I'm seeing who you are.
Can't believe how much I see,
When you're looking back at me.
Now I understand what love is, love is,
for the first time.

Can this be you?
Can this be true?
Am I the person I was this morning?
And are you the same you?
It's all so strange.
How can it be?
All along this love was right in front of me.

[Chorus]

Such a long time ago
I had given up on finding this emotion, 
ever again.

But you're here with me now
Yes I found you somehow
And I've never, never been so sure.

And for the first time
I am looking in your eyes,
For the first time
I'm seeing who you are.
Can't believe how much I see,
When you're looking back at me.
Now I understand what love is, love is,
for the first time."


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Dreamer, your right, but it would be the other way around, Pete Rock is the artist and the name of the song is Soul Brother # 1

your song is

Kenny Loggins- One Fine Day


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

........


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

I dont know your song Dreamer, but I like the lyrics 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

Wendy, i just posted the name of the song

[Intro]
Calm down... calm down...
Baby just calm down...
(Calm down...)
She use to tell me to... calm down...
Moms use to tell me to... calm down...
Baby just calm down...
She use to tell me to... calm down...
Moms use to tell me to... calm down...
(She would pray that I would) Baby just calm down...
Calm down...

Look, I was such a lost soul, just wanted to be down with something
Look at your son now mommy I amounted to something
You couldn't figure out, what I had messed with the streets for
Cause you saw my genius without a SAT score
I took drugs and laced it with things
But you a addict yourself,
For you I was people places and things (how the fuck you thought)
Angeldust use to have me in the hallways twurked
I tried to hide it, but Visine didn't always work
I needed someone to blame in my mind
I thought if you and dad never used dope I would a came out fine
And so I igged you hard when you threw in advice
Like what I want to talk to you about you ruined my life
You the reason why I ended up a con and I knew it
The reason I filled my body with that bomin fluid, mommy
You the reason that my life's gone illegal
The reason I'm kinda different, don't think like normal people, not calm

[Chorus]
She use to tell me to... calm down...
Moms use to tell me to... calm down...
(Use to pray that I would) Baby just calm down...
You gotta hold your head up cause we gone make it
She use to tell me to... calm down...
Moms use to tell me to... calm down...
(You got to understand what I was going through)
Baby just calm down...
Everything's gonna be alright
She use to tell me to... calm down...
Moms use to tell me to... calm down...
(But a ***** wouldn't) Baby just calm down...
You gotta hold your head up cause we gone make it y'all

Listen... ain't shit like seeing your moms crying on the floor
Knowing you the reason why she ain't alright no more
But so young, I was like whatever
You use to chase me through the house with the knife like get your life together
Fucking drugs, how could I ever amp on you
And what made me think that I could lay my hands on you
I'm not surprised that you mad at me
Much as you hated my father, your youngest son is just like his daddy
Mommy I live life rude, how could you not understand it
On the same note I'm just like you
I got moms sensitivity, my fathers balls,
His humor, his g, yet my heart is yours
Fuck school, cause I had my major
Come to grips that it ain't so much the drugs, it's the addict behavior (no)
Wasn't the dip jar, it's the cut that came with it
Wasn't really the smoking, but the rush that came with it (wasn't calm people)

[Chorus]
She use to tell me to... calm down...
Calm down...
(but a ***** wouldn't) Baby just calm down...
You gotta hold your head up cause we gone make it y'all
(do it with me people) Calm down...
Calm down...
(try to understand it) Baby just calm down...
(those kind of things) Everything's gonna be alright
Calm down... (just bare with me for a... for a brief moment y'all)
Calm down...
Baby just calm down...
You gotta hold your head up cause we gone make it y'all

I felt so alone, I had a crew, but so what
Then when Angela stabbed me guess who showed up
And when people said I?d always be ill and twisted
And when the therapist had told us that the pills would fix it
Was sick of being sick, I was finally hurt
With all the praying that you did ma, it finally worked
God gave you a son back, I won't offend you again
Won't let the disease turn me against you again
Use to be high as ever, (but I) Joey Jr. got his life together
As a result, now we tighter than ever
So blessed, so grateful to be seeing tomorrow (see the whole world)
That's why I can't take a drink, not if even a swallow
I can't picture me twisted, like what I'm a do now
Haters I can't stop yet, my mothers to proud
Secure now, don't need to be down with nothing
Look at your son now mommy, I amounted to something
I'm so calm

[Chorus]
Calm down...
Calm down...
(but a ***** wouldn't calm down) Baby just calm down...
You gotta hold your head up cause we gone make it y'all (hold up)
She use to tell me to... calm down...
(Use to pray that I would) calm down...
(But I couldn't, I couldn't, couldn't do it) Baby just calm down...
(Nothing heals like time people) Everything's gonna be alright
(Understand that) calm down...
Calm down...
(Fucking miracle) Baby just calm down...
You gotta hold your head up cause we gone make it y'all
(They said I wouldn't reach 21 y'all... I'm still standing)

Calm down...
Thanks ma...
Calm down...
I couldn't do it without you
Calm down...
Calm down...
You are appreciated
Calm down...
Fa sho...
Calm down...
It's a slow process y'all
One day at a time though...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

SoulBro I hadnt realized! NOW I dont know yours..LOL


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Soubro! Where'd you get Kenny Loggins.

My song was *Rod Stewart singing "For The First Time"* on his album
"If We Fall In Love"

I got the CD as a gift. Has some sappy stuff on it and some good old love songs. Rod's voice gives them a little edge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

Google & it had the same exact lyrics for the Kenny Loggins song

lol, i guess Google fucked up


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band.
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man.
Ballerina, you must have seen her, dancing in the sand.
And she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand.

Jesus freaks, out in the street
Handing tickets out for god. 
Turning back, she just laughs
The boulevard is not that bad.

Piano man, he makes his stand
In the auditorium. 
Looking on, she sings the songs,
The words she knows the tune she hums.

But oh how it feels so real
Lying here, with no one near.
Only you and you can hear me. 
When I say softly, slowly......

Hold me closer tiny dancer.
Count the headlights on the highway.
Lay me down in sheets of linen.
You had a busy day today.

blue jean baby, L.A. lady, seamstress for the band.
Pretty eyed, pirate smile, you'll marry a music man.
Ballerina, you must have seen her, dancing in the sand.
And now she's in me, always with me, tiny dancer in my hand.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ooooo a favorite:

*Elton John - Tiny Dancer, from the album Mad Man Across The Water*

I am still scared about looking up lyrics. Next person take a turn if I haven't put anything up. Weird stuff happens on lyrics sites, I swear it. Buk, buk, buk :shock:


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

This should be obvious without any more than this:

_Mirrors on the ceiling
Pink champagne on ice.
And she said, 'We are all just prisoners here
Of our own device.'_

A classic, and the last two lines remind me of DP...

-Grant with an "R"


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Hotel California, the Eagles.
(you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave)

Same album:

Hi there, how are ya?
It's been a long time.
Seems like, we've come a long way.
My, but we learn so slow
And heroes, they come and they go.
And leave us behind, as if we're supposed to know.....why
Do we give up our hearts to the past?
And why must we grow up so fast?

And all you wishing well fools
with your fortunes.
Someone should send you a rose.
With love from a friend, it's nice to hear from you again.....

And the storybook comes to a close.
Gone are the ribbons and bows.
Things to remember, places to go.
Pretty maids all in a row


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Sc I'll post a new one.

For you, and for all those here who speak (or read or understand) German.
It was a Mega-Super Hit in Europe in the 70-ties.

Ich bin wie du
wir sind wie Sand und Meer
darum brauch ich dich so sehr.
Ich bin wie du
wir sind wie Tag und Nacht
f?reinander immer nur da
f?r immer nur da.

Und du wei?t
dennoch lass ich dir die Freiheit

weil man sich dann leichter treu bleibt
ich genauso wie du

grade das
das macht unsre Liebe anders

das macht unsre Liebe so anders und ich finde das gut.

Ich bin wie du
wir sind wie Sand und Meer
darum brauch ich dich so sehr.
Ich bin wie du
wir sind wie Tag und Nacht
f?reinander immer nur da
f?r immer nur da.

Was auch kommt
wir beide werden uns nie trennen

wir lernen uns nur besser kennen.
Ich genauso wie du
grade das
das macht unsre Liebe anders

das macht unsre Liebe so anders und ich finde das gut.

Ich bin wie du
wir sind wie Sand und Meer
darum brauch ich dich so sehr.
Ich bin wie du
wir sind wie Tag und Nacht
f?reinander immer nur da
f?r immer nur da.

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

^ Marianne Rosenberg - Ich Bin Wie Du


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't wanna be alone - where is my ......?
I don't wanna be alone - where is my .....?
spend hours by the phone - where is my ....?
chew my fingers to the bone - where is my ....?
I need a man who can take me then tount me and make me

Buy the things that I so richly desire.
A man who knows what I require
the things that I desire -
Is there anyone out there who has the nenre?
I spend hours by the phone - where is my ...?
I chew my fingers to the bone - where is my ...?
Where is my baby? He can't be far.
Look for an Ascot
a big cigar
tell him to find me

Send his car to this address I have to stress I need him now.
I don't wanna be alone - where is my ....?
I don't wanna be alone - where is my ....?
The kind of man that I adore's the kind of man that gives me more

Of all the better things in life that aren't free.
Such things as summer by the sea
the Hamptons
Malibu
Capri.
The kind of man
Who comes alive
When he comes near Rodeo Drive
Is the kind of man
Who winds my heart
With style and class.
You know I've tried
Some other men

The kind with zeros
Lessthanten
But everytime I grab
The ring it's always brass.

I don't wanna be alone -
Where is my ....? . . .
I don't wanna be alone - 
Where is my ...? . . .


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Bro kann Deutschen lesen? Ich nie wurde geschatzt haben......

Mine was "Pretty Maids All in a Row", by the way. Eagles.

Don't recognize your new one Wendy. Seems like it should be - Where is my Baby, but I don't know a song by that name.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

Wendy's song is

Eartha Kitt- Where Is My Man

heres my lyrics

Mmm hmmm, yeah
BK, Uptown, Boogie Down, Queens
It's beautiful

Listen, I got a lot to say (yeah)
Usually my smile stay locked away
But not today, I have to laugh
On the real the Aftermath's kind of ill like I'm Dr. Dre
Sometimes I run to the club and get faded
It's funny how you get jaded, I just hate it (just hate it)
But this song gives a different kind of feelin'
It's a new kind of dealin', it's a special kind of healin' (uh huh)
And I can show what it is
Best flow in the biz? You know what it is
Positive over negative, see the Ace in Masta
Even when I face disaster (that's right)
I rise up above
See, people still showin' me love
Get the respect without droppin' a check
This hip hop thing might stop in a sec
So this brand new shit, you can pop in the deck
It's beautiful

[Break]

It's beautiful

[Break]

Yeah, this is brand new Uptown still in the box
This is the Yankees, 10-nothin', killin' the Sox
This ain't huggin' the block wit' a gat in ya hand
This is Boca Ratan on the Catamaran (that's right)
With the sun beamin' down while you sat in the sand
I feel like I'm more than a cat wit' a plan
This feels like it's more than a flash in the pan
This is milk in the cup and cash in ya hand
This is a warm coat on the coldest night
That's why I stole this mic, y'all don't hold this right (nope)
First in a class of many
This is a bottle of Jack, no a glass of Henny (that's right)
Now drink it up 'til there ain't nothin' left in it
I'm reppin' it, BK, that's a definite
There's more of these amazing rhymes
A song like this in these days and times is beautiful

[Break]

It's beautiful

[Break]

(I'm wishin' on and on and on...) the most beautiful thing ever
And it's here to bring terror to the bling era (yeah)
You can feel it in ya inner
It's like Grandma's house, Thanksgiving dinner
It's like a day in the park
Or at night when you get the ball and you play in the dark (swish)
It's that street corner music
Where most cats when they pull that heat go and use it
I see a black man aimin' his gun
But I'd rather see a black man claimin' his son
You know the sound is pretty
Even when you got to get down and gritty
This is money in the bank like you down wit' Diddy
This a helicopter ride around the city
And we love it cuz it brought us here
It's like a young mother braidin' her daughter's hair
It's beautiful

[Break]

It's beautiful

[Break 'til fade]


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Sorry, Soul, I searched for 15 mins... I came up with nothing.

But I wanted to post this song...

I've got a bad disease 
But from my brain is where I bleed. 
Insanity it seems 
Has got me by my soul to squeeze.

Well all the love from thee 
With all the dying trees I scream. 
The angels in my dreams (yeah) 
Have turned to demons of greed that's mean.

Chorus: 
Where I go I just don't know 
I got to got to gotta take it slow. 
When I find my piece of mind 
I'm gonna give you some of my good time.

Today love smiled on me. 
It took away my face say please 
All that you had to free 
You gotta let it be oh yeah.

Chorus

Oh, so polite indeed 
Well I got everything I need. 
Oh make my days a breeze 
And take away my self destruction.

It's bitter baby, 
And it's very sweet. 
I'm on a rollercoaster, 
but I'm on my feet. 
Take me to the river, 
Let me on your shore. 
I'll be coming back baby, 
I'll be coming back for more.

Doo doo doo doo dingle zing a dong bone 
Ba-di ba-da ba-zumba crunga cong gone bad

I could not forget 
But I will not endeavor 
Simple pleasures aren't as special 
But I wont regret it never.

Chorus

Where I go I just don't know 
I might end up somewhere in Mexico. 
When I find my piece of mind 
I'm gonna keep you for the end of time.


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Soul to Squeeze - Red Hot Chilli Peppers....Good Song

Man walks 'long the railroad tracks
He's Goin' some place, and there's no turnin' back
Highway Patrol choppers comin' up over the ridge
Man sleeps by a campfire under the bridge
with Shelter line stretchin' round the corner
Welcome to the new world order
Families sIeepin' in their cars out in the southwest
No Job, no home, no peace, no rest
The highway is alive tonight
nobody's foolin' nobody about where it goes
I'm sitting down here in the campfire light
Searchin' for the ghost of Tom Joad

He pulls prayer book out of his sleepin' bag
the Preacher lights up a butt and takes a drag
He's waitin' for the time when the last shall be first 
and the first shall be last
In a cardboard box 'neath the underpass
with one way ticket to the promised land
with a hole in your belly and a gun in your hand
sleeping on a pillow of solid rock
Bathing in the cities aqueduct
Rock !

The highway is alive tonight
Nobody's foolin nobody as to where it goes
I'm sittin' down here in the campfire light
with the ghost of old Tom Joad

Now Tom Said, "Mom, wherever there's a cop beatin' a guy
Wherever a hungry new born baby cries
Where there's a fight 'gainst the blood and hatred in the air
Look for me mom I'll be there
Wherever there's somebody fightin' for a pIace to stand
for decent job or a helpin' hand
Wherever somebody's strugglin' to be free
Look in their eyes mom you'll see me."

The highway is alive tonight
Nobody's foolin nobody as to where it goes
I'm sitting down here in the campfire light
with the ghost of Tom Joad


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

^ Ghost of Old Tom Jode- Rage Against The Machine

or it could be the original, by ummm Bob Dylan? or is it Bruce Springstein???

RATM definietly did a remake & i know the original was by one of the two people i just mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

If money makes a man strange -- we gots to rearrange
So what makes the world go round
If love is against the law -- listen I don't know
Gotta change how it's goin down

Fell in love with this fish who got caught in my mesh
But yo she burned my scene up like David Koresh
I guess a diamond ain't nothing but a rock with a name
I guess love ain't nuttin but emotion and game
It's a lesson well learned so praise is well due
I'm sendin off from Big I, to Kenny Calhoun
And add a reservation for the resident crew
And yo get your bowl cuz we cookin up stew
See them Cubans don't care what y'all ****** do
Colombians ain't never ran with your crew
Why you acting all spicy and sheisty
The only Italians you knew was icees, ****** price me
I'm keepin it clean, like a washing machine
And yo, get your locomotion run into full steam
I'm sending out a greeting to my man Daseem
I got a child so I gotsta get the green, right right

Itzsoweezee, it's gettin hot this year
Itzsoweezee, it's gettin hot
(repeat 4X)

I own the deeds to some acres in the West, indeed
Where my pops is building residence to house my seed
Now here's the lead, y'all ****** pray to hot rods and not God
While Versace play you ****** like Yahtzee
Crackin jokes like you Patzi
(When's the last time you had Happy Days?)
Blazin up your herb to escape the maze, but the problem stays
Think big get it big is my motto
You can go and play your lotto, I'll be singin like baby won't you be mine
You'll be pressin rewind, you can never see mine
Keep your eyes focused, you can't touch this or quote this
Style is crazy bogus so you can't try to approach this
Stomp you out like roaches, pullin on my coattail
like some horses pullin coaches, WHOA your roller coasters
It's hotter than the temperature that's cookin in your toasters
While the heat'll put you deep into hypnosis


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Spend all your time waiting
for that second chance
for a break that would make it O.K.
There's always one reason
to feel not good enough.
And it's hard at the end of the day.
I need some distraction
oh beautiful release.
Memory seeps from my veins.
let me be empty
and weightless and maybe
I'll find some peace tonight.

In the arms of an angel
fly away, from here.
From this dark cold hotel room,
and the endlessness that you fear.
You are pulled, from the wreckage
of your silent reverie.
You're in the arms of the angel.
May you find....some comfort there.

So tired of the straight line.
And everywhere you turn.
There's vultures and thieves at your back.
And the storm keeps on twisting
you keep building on that lie,
that you make up for all that you lack.
It don't make no difference,
escaping one last time.
Easier to believe in this sweet madness, oh
glorious sadness that brings me to my knees.

In the arms of an angel
fly away, from here.
From this dark cold hotel room
and the endlessness that you fear.
You are pulled from the wreckage
of your silent reverie
you're in the arms of an angel.
May you find, some confort there.

Bonus parable:

It was a warm summer day when
the gods placed it in her hands.
She trembled with emotion as
she saw how fragile it appeared.
This was a very special gift
the gods were entrusting to her.
A gift that would one day belong to the world.
Until then, they instructed her,
she was to be its guardian and protector.
The woman said she understood, and
reverently took it home
determined to live up to the faith
the gods had placed in her.

At first she barely let it out of her sight,
protecting it from anything she perceived
to be harmful to its well being;
watching with fear in her heart
when it was exposed to the environment outside
of the sheltered cocoon she had formed around it.
But the woman began to realize that she 
could not shelter it forever.
It needed to learn to survive the
harsh elements in order to grow strong.
So with gentle care she gave it more space to grow,
enough to allow it to grow wild and untamed.

One day she became aware of how much
the gift had changed. It no longer had a look
of vulnerability about it.
Now it seemed to glow with strength and
steadiness,
almost as if it were developing a power within.
Month after month she watched it
become stronger and more powerful,
and the woman remembered her promise.
She knew deep within her heart that her time
with the gift was nearing an end.

The inevitable day arrived when the gods came
to take the gift and present it to the world.
The woman felt a deep sadness,
for she would miss its constant presence
in her life. With heartfelt gratitude
she thanked the gods for allowing her
the privilege of watching over the precious gift
for so many years. Straightening her shoulders
she stood proud, knowing that it was, indeed,
a very special gift.
One that would add to the beauty and
essence of the world around it.

And the mother let her child go.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ah that song always gets me,
*Angel - Sara Maclachlan* sp!

And this is from memory so it may be not 100% correct:

And now that it's all over
The birds can nest again
I'll only snow when the sun comes out
I'll shine, only when it starts to rain

And if you want a drink,
come take my hand,
and wine will flow into the land
and feed my lambs.

For I am a mirror, I can reflect the moon
I will write songs for you
I'll be, your silver spoon

I'm sorry I took your time
I am the poem that doesn't rhyme
So turn back a page I'll waste away,
I'll waste away,
I'll waste away,
I'll waste away.

And I guess I'm an old fuddy-duddy. I watched the Radio Music Awards, and didn't recognize many folk, but Train won something, and I like Train very much.
That's a beautiful parable. I feel like an idiot as I don't know where it's from save some parables are from the Bible.

Posting, as I'm not sure. Have to look at it again.
L,
D


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Goodbye. Bernie Taupin/Elton John

My child arrived, just the other day.
He came to the world in the usual way.
But there were planes to catch, and bills to pay
He learned to walk while I was away. 
And he was talkin' before I knew it, and as he grew
He'd say "I'm gonna be like you dad,
you know I'm gonna be like you."

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon.
When you comin' home dad?
I don't know when, but we'll get together then son,
You know we'll have a good time then.

My son turned ten just the other day
He said, "Thanks for the ball, dad, come on let's play
Can you teach me to throw", I said "not today
I got a lot to do", he said, "That's O.K. "
And he walked away but his smile never dimmed
And said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah
You know I'm gonna be like him."

Well, he came from college just the other day
so much like a man I just had to say
"Son, I'm proud of you, can you sit for awhile?"
He shook his head and he said with a smile
"What I'd really like dad is to borrow the car keys
See you later, can I have them please?"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon
Little boy blue and the man on the moon
When you comin' home son?
I don't know when, but we'll get together then son
You know we'll have a good time then.

I've long since retired, my son's moved away
I called him up just the other day.
I said, "I'd like to see you if you don't mind"
He said, "I'd love to, Dad, if I can find the time.
You see the new job's a hassle and the kids with the flu
But it's sure nice talking to you dad,
It's been sure nice talking to you"

And as I hung up the phone is occured to me
He'd grown up just like me
My boy, was just like me.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I didn't even know the man
I didn't know the man himself
Even though his music filled my life
As it had so many others.

I knew that he had died that day
After fighting death a year or more
But I had had a rule before
That funerals were a waste of flowers.

But something said I had to go
To be a witness to his gift of love
A man who never once gave up on life
Until death took him in its tracks.

The people stood around the church
Ten thousand people there they say, or more
Black and white and rich and poor
Together they were there to say farewell.

In New York City it had rained that day
The streets were silver and the sky was grey
But in the church the music sailed and sang
And seemed to fill the Earth with shining sun.

The man was a hero
He played the music of our souls
He knew that we all have in us
A place where beauty always grows.

Outside in the streets again
The people wandered through the pouring rain
They waved their hands and dried their tears
And turned to go about their lives again.

But none of us will be the same
If we hear the things his music says:
That loving is the gift of life
And making music was his way of love.

The man was a hero
He played the music of our souls
He knew that we all have in us
A place where beauty grows,
always grows.

(c) 1975
Clue: written in memory of D.E.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

Duke Ellington. Duke song......Song for Duke. The Collins chick.

I'm off for tonight. Anybody wanna guess who did the bonus parable I put up earlier?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2004)

since noone guessed the lyrics i posted before, OH WHAT A SURPRISE lol, im gonna post new ones, fuck it

[Intro - Phonte]
This life have a ***** hustling man
****** need to slow it down yo
Sit back just chill just relax
Speeding down the roads of life
Yo check it

[Verse 1 - Phonte]
Another day to face, I'm share cropping in the paper chase
Take a deep breath and clear my database
It's afternoon I'm talking shit to my alarm clock
Cause I gotta face this world of capitalistic onslaught
Don't stop when I jump in the whip, tryin to get it off
Beltline got me rushin like Barichnakof
Pushin 80 miles per hour to this, call center
Tryin to pick up a check I only see twenty percent a
Until the weekend, it sound crazy when I'm sayin it
But sleepless nights, got me forgettin what day it is
Until my son two days with out speakin, looking for
Reasons to keep my heir from goin off the deep end
I take this shit personally, I'm makin moves
But this treadmill lifestyle ain't workin for me
It's from ya crib to ya lab to ya job to make a profit
And at the days end you still got nothing accomplished
And it's just the way it's goin down, but on the real
I think I need to slow it down and slow it down

[Chorus]
Thisworld is goin too fast for me
Just too fast for me
Just too fast for me
Just too fast for me
This really movin too fast for me
Just too fast for me and you

[Verse 2 - Big Pooh & Phonte]

[Big Pooh]
I try to slow it down like Brand Nubian
But hypnotic tunes like this always do me in
Got a ***** about to go and burn the road again
From first gear to fifth gear out of control again

[Phonte]
And that's the way we rolling in, needed to chill
And take a rest stop cause my job got me slaving like
I'm Dred Scott, take a break nah ***** you betta not
Cause that's when the respect stops energy drain
I need a blast like Hi-Tek got so I can grab
The mic and make you're heads bop with the microphone check
One two it don't stop, out of town on a quick
Escape hoping to have a chance to slow it up and hit the breaks
And slow it down

[Chorus]
This world is goin too fast for me
Just too fast for me
Just too fast for me
Just too fast for me
This really movin too fast for me
Just too fast for me and you

[Verse 3 - Big Pooh & Phonte]

[Big Pooh]
I let me life shine in between these papers lines
I write rhymes to incite minds
Spending time on this pipeline, eighty-five
North it's like mine, going eighty five to light minds
Going ninety five to take time
Spending days in the rays of the sunshine
Many days those same rays went undefined
Now forty east is where I go to have my best times
Three lanes going sixty to perfect rhymes
Tre dose and master craft catch punch lines
We turning early morning late night times
Amtrack Monday morning to come back rides
Catch a couch on the weekend, a place I rarely did sleep in
Tay (Phonte) car speaker knobs is tweakin
Cause the way we be rockin it when joints is finished
At the speed we be moving we could never be diminished

[Phonte]
With my energy replenished write a rhyme with puns and
All my similes intended speed out until I finish
Keep it on now
We keep it, and keep it, and keep it on now
And keep it, and keep it, we keep it on now
We run it, we do it, we keep it on now
We do it, we did it, we keep it on now
We don't stop

[Chorus x2]
This world is goin too fast for me
Just too fast for me
Just too fast for me
Just too fast for me
This really movin too fast for me
Just too fast for me and you
This world is goin too fast for me
Just too fast for me
Just too fast for me
Just too fast for me
This really movin too fast for me
Just too fast for me and you


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

As usual, don't know yours Sb, but did want to post I would love to know the second one that you put up, sc. give an old grandma to be a hint. hmmm... :wink:

terri*


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

hint: not a song, but a poem. By someone who's poetry you have never read. 
(I don't think I'm very good at giving hints)


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

The bonus is a story- _The Gift of the Gods_ by Renee R. Vroman.

Eins, zwei, drei, vier, funf, sechs, sieben, acht, neun, aus

Alle warten auf das Licht
furchtet euch furchtet euch nicht
die Sonne scheint mir aus den Augen
sie wird heut Nacht nicht untergehen
und die Welt zahlt laut bis zehn

Eins
Hier kommt die Sonne
Zwei
Hier kommt die Sonne
Drei
Sie ist der hellste Stern von allen
Vier
Hier kommt die Sonne

Die Sonne scheint mir aus den Handen
kann verbrennen, kann euch blenden
wenn sie aus den Fausten bricht
legt sich heiss auf das Gesicht
sie wird heut Nacht nicht untergehen
und die Welt zahlt laut bis zehn

Eins
Hier kommt die Sonne
Zwei
Hier kommt die Sonne
Drei
Sie ist der hellste Stern von allen
Vier
Hier kommt die Sonne
Funf
Hier kommt die Sonne
Sechs
Hier kommt die Sonne
Sieben
Sie ist der hellste Stern von allen
Acht, neun
Hier kommt die Sonne

Die Sonne scheint mir aus den Handen
kann verbrennen, kann dich blenden
wenn sie aus den Fausten bricht
legt sich heiss auf dein Gesicht
legt sich schmerzend auf die Brust
das Gleichgewicht wird zum Verlust
lasst dich hart zu Boden gehen
und die Welt zahlt laut bis zehn

Eins
Hier kommt die Sonne
Zwei
Hier kommt die Sonne
Drei
Sie ist der hellste Stern von allen
Vier
Und wird nie vom Himmel fallen
Funf
Hier kommt die Sonne
Sechs
Hier kommt die Sonne
Sieben
Sie ist der hellste Stern von allen
Acht , neun
Hier kommt die Sonne


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

jesus, this is getting rediculous maybe i should start posting corny Simon & Garefunkel & Barry Manilow lyrics.......... there is a thing called GOOGLE or YAHOO or ALTA VISTA or any other search engine where you can find the lyrics to any song.....

im posting these lyrics, i'll even give you pictorial hints, which probably won't help but fuck it

RJD2 drop that shit so I can drop my thoughts
Driftin' away and depress all within listening range
Nah, but for real I got so much shit on my mind
From fake motherf**kers to my future I'm trying to get in line
And doing Hip Hop in this life and time
Ain't all nice and fine
At times I feel like my whole life's a rhyme
Full of punchlines and jokes
F**k-ups and punch-ins
It's like I just can't get shit right
The first time or somethin'
When no one knows your name
And your vinyl's still in stores
Once you get a little life
Through arguing over who feels it more
We got sixteen-year-old net-heads buying garbage
Wanting to keep you for their personal private artist
We don't do shit for the clubs -
It's for us 45's go RJZ archaeologist diggin 'em up
And I'm the saint sent {Saint-Saens}

To vinyl when it gets set to bash
And it's for life until my final mic check is cashed

[Verse Two]
Yo
I can't fully become my mother's guiding light
Till my dad returns to tell me what the other side is like
I keep the things you taught trapped in mind
I know you cared even though you weren't here half the time
But who am I to blame
I'd probably do the same in your shoes
I never held that against you
Complained or assumed
You never went through what I'm living
Hell who am I kidding?
Depression is practically
A part of family tradition
So I keep the time we shared close
It sucks to lose
It also sucks we had to share the month of june
I woulda shared eternal time before I left
Each year I celebrate my birth
I'm reminded of your death

this rap producer/dj









featuring this rapper who wrote the lyrics & rapped on the song


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Ich kenne Ihr lied, aber werde ihm fur bro vermutung uberlassen. Gute arbeit uber das gedicht, das ich mich oben setze (my kingdom for an umlaut key...)

Don't be harsh with grant, Bro - there aren't many German words that rhyme with "*****". Sorta limits the type of music he can post you know.

And..............it may be time to review the rules to this thread - as modified, particularly since this thread has become no fun:

Country is O.K. If we allow some of the stuff Bro puts up, we can certainly allow country. I'm still going with the "No whatshername, or the Collins chick" rule. The "Eleven Hour Rule" is now the "Ten Hour Rule." Meaning that if a song sits unguessed for more than 10 hours, somebody can post another one. If it's less than 10 hours and somebody posts one without guessing the previous - I will delete it. Also..........anything that causes the profanity filters to go berzerk will be deleted. There are actually civilized adults looking at this thread, and if somebody can't write a song without using shit or fuck or cunt or ****** or bitch , etc, then it's not worth listening to anyway. I did an informal poll, and it's obvious those members into misogyny, racism, mother hating, etc. are in the minority here.

This thread was started as a fun guessing game kind of thing. I am getting back into it, and will make sure it lives up to it's original intent.

Suggestions or complaints should be sent directly to the management.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Grant that is:

Hier Kommt Die Sonne by Rammstein 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

SC if life was just about having fun & being happy than none of us would be here, this site wouldn't exist, there would be no problems in the world and it would be right to say " there should be no negativity in songs" However none of this is the case, and this site is a living testament of that. If im not feeling happy,how can i relate to a happy song???? And i never have posted a song where someone has used racism within their lyrics. " *****" is not racist, African Americans and Latino's use it in friendly/non offensive contexts everyday. I hear it every day, my black friends will be like " Whats Up *****??" its all about context. I personally don't use it in any context because i don't feel that its right for a white person to say it at all, but in other cultures they have turned it from a negative thing to a positive thing. Profanity is also apart of everyday life, i hear it everyday, in school, at work, socially, at home, in music, etc etc.... My boss constantly swears & hes a professional. Its just part of our language i guess......

All of the lyrics i post our true to life shit, How can you expect me to post some lyrics to stuff i don't even listen to???

But SC, cuz you got my respect, i will either try to post " positive" lyrics, or not post at all.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

the name of the song i posted is RJD2 featuring Copywrite- June

im going to go out on the limb here and post the audio to this song, because its a great song with great instrumentation & lyrics that i suggest everyone at least give a listen to.

Lo Fi, Dial Up Link - http://www.soundclick.com/util/streamM3 ... 25184&q=Lo

Hi Fi, High Speed Connection Link- http://www.soundclick.com/util/streamM3 ... 25184&q=Hi

MP3- http://www.soundclick.com/util/Download ... ID=1625184

really give it a listen, i think you will be surprised.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

Good comments bro. And maybe we can attract people back to this thread...........


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oooo before I type, I have a cheeky squirrel knocking on the door to my balcony!!!! Cool. It's FALL!

Bro, Sc, obviously I could Google, but as I've said, I'm VERY gun shy. I got hijacked with malware from a lyrics site. I've been told those are notorious places for malware. I have so many anti-spy, anti-adware programs on here, I'm completely up to date w/all my protection.

When I go to a lyrics site, I get bells and whistles going off. Active X crap gets downloaded.

I want to play, but my best thing w/Name that Tune is if I can HEAR the music. I'm more likely to "name that tune" in 3 NOTES, than in the lyrics. That's just my musical side. What's difficult w/rap/hip-hop is it is bass and lyrics mainly. I don't listen to it as I like melody, instruments, etc.

I guess I'm an old fogey. I watched the Radio Music awards this week, and was left cold. I think each generation is hooked on its own style. I admit that. And for me, classical music too, as that's my training.

On a positive note, this thread has got me saving up to by myself a Korg or Roland Concert piano. I left my old one in L.A. The new ones are even fancier! Yipes. But what is amazing is they have the 88 keys and true feel of a piano. The percussion feel. (The hammers).

I don't know why I went into this huge explanation. And sorry SC, I'm working from memory on some songs. And some I have sung, so Judy Collins pops up now and again.

Here's a question, *I heard a great old song... Motown I think... on the radio, but the DJ didn't say who did it. They were singing:
Something like.....

"... Girl to be my bride
Always by your side,
Everlasting Love."

Great song. Can someone look up the lyrics and the group? and post them here?* Last search, I was nearly attacked again. Fortunately the computer now protects itself from crap downloads.

Hate to say this but I love Motown and Disco, LOL.

And Bro, I also see your point, but as someone who's going into the music business, you have to be familiar with what comes before, regardless of what your genre focus is. God I sound bossy and old and cranky. Forgive.

Peace,
D :shock:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Dreamer, there is actually alot of INSTRUMENTAL Rap Music, i think you may like the audio links i provided, although there are two verses, most of the song is instrumentation. Rap isn't just about the rappers, PRODUCERS ( who put the beat together for rappers to rap over) often use instrumentation within their production. There is also alot of sampling of OLD jazz, soul, funk, classical, reggae, r&b, & even rock and roll records from the 50's, 60's, 70's etc... I think alot of people who don't know about rap think its very simple and easy to do. My friend is heavy into production and believe me its not easy at all. It takes alot of creativity. Rap really doesn't get the respect it deserves as a whole, Mainstream/Corporate America has taken a hold of it ( what a surprise) and has basically exploited it to a disgusting degree. 90 % of the rap you hear on the radio and see on TV is garbage.

I just wanted to add for those not aware, Hip Hop is NOT music. Rap is the MUSIC of Hip Hop. Hip Hop is a culture/lifestyle that was started in the 70's in the South Bronx. Im not gonna get into a history lesson lol, but it consists of 4 elements, being Deejaying ( djing), Rapping, Graffiti, & Break Dancing. Stupid fucks like MTV & mainstream corporations have made Hip Hop out to be an actual musical genre when its not and its pathetic.

Anyway im angrily babbling now so i will stop, but there is infact alot of Instrumental Rap with no lyrics and its quite good when in the right mood.

if Anyone is interested check out the following albums

RJD2- Deadringer 
Pete Rock- Petestrumentals
RJD2- Since We Last Spoke ( very rock influenced) 
Madlib- Shades Of Blue ( he actually took various songs from the 50's & 60's Blue Note series & redid them with a rap twist of his own, very good stuff) 
Joey Beats- Reverse Discourse
Madlib Presents Yesterdays New Quintet- Stevie Volume 1

that is all for now

Peace


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> Dreamer, there is actually alot of INSTRUMENTAL Rap Music, i think you may like the audio links i provided, although there are two verses, most of the song is instrumentation. Rap isn't just about the rappers, PRODUCERS ( who put the beat together for rappers to rap over) often use instrumentation within their production. There is also alot of sampling of OLD jazz, soul, funk, classical, reggae, r&b, & even rock and roll records from the 50's, 60's, 70's etc... I think alot of people who don't know about rap think its very simple and easy to do. My friend is heavy into production and believe me its not easy at all. It takes alot of creativity. Rap really doesn't get the respect it deserves as a whole, Mainstream/Corporate America has taken a hold of it ( what a surprise) and has basically exploited it to a disgusting degree. 90 % of the rap you hear on the radio and see on TV is garbage.
> 
> Peace


Dear Soul,
I hear you, and I guess I'm a victim of hearing the mainstream stuff. As I said, what I saw on the RMA awards left me ... without feeling for the work. It's interesting to understand that it's more than music, but a lifestyle... I think someone who WON awards (several times) said that.

Also, interesting you bring up an interesting point, which I initially didn't like about Rap, that the bass lines are indeed samplings of music that were already composed from the 50's forward. I got mad a few times when I heard some of my old favorite Disco songs bass lines when I started listening to Rap. And my friends' kids think that music was written by the rap groups -- or so they've said to me, or played something for me, and I'll say, HEY, that was Chic!!!! And they say, "Who is Chic?" Sigh, I'm old. I realize however it's a boon to those who originally composed the music as they get royalties all over again in a new generation.

I know there is a tremendous amount of production that goes into all the music out there. I guess what I'm hearing isn't my cuppa tea, and I'm an old lady now  -- will you forgive me for that? We have a new station here, they say it's "Hip Hop", so yes, I'm confused. All Rap. I'll try to listen to it more.

I didn't mean this in a mean spirited way. I'm sorry if I came off that way.

Peace,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

And will someone will balls, got I've lost it tonight, look my song up for me.

I think it's called *Everlasting Love*
I think it's Motown. It could be The Four Tops but maybe not.

It has this great intro with OOOOOOOOO and then this horn section, then the OOOOO is a descant later.

The only stupid words I remember are:

*Girl to be my bride,
Always by my side,
Everlasting Love*

I'll pay money..
Maybe. :lol: 
Thanks
D


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes unfortunatly the Commercial radio stations Bunch all " urban" music together as Hip Hop :x ....... And if that new station your speaking of is a commercial station, it probably won't be very good. You will probably hear the same top 40 songs over & over again. lol, im not trying to convert anyone into rap fans or hip hop peoples, but im just trying to get people to respect it & recognize its creativity and impact. There are rappers from all over the world, i was pretty shocked when i heard people rapping in German and Japenese etc.... Its definetly a world wide culture and has a HUGE impact on the YOUTH of America from the Ghetto to the Suburbs. If you really wanted to hear some good songs i could reccomend them, but im not sure if you download songs off of a file sharing program??

When Hip Hop & Rap first became popular, critics said it would never last and was just a passing trend, well 30 plus years later its still going strong & more popular than ever which has its upsides & downsides ( being very popular that is)

and with all of this being said i will now post some new lyrics 
lol

What?
Hip-Hop y'all, to the top y'all
Hip-Hop check it out
It's like that, and it sounds so nice
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life
We bout to take it to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the check it out
Yo, what? And it sounds so nice
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life
I'm bout to take it to the top, what?
Hip-Hop (hip-hop love)
To the top (to the top) hip-hop, check it out
It's like, word up, and it sounds so nice
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life (of my life)

[Black Thought]
The anticipation arose as time froze
I stared off the stage with my eyes closed and dove
into the deep cosmos
The impact pushed back, the first five rows
But before the raw live shows
I remember I'se a little snot-nosed
Rockin Gazelle, goggles and Izod clothes
Learnin the ropes of ghetto survival
Peepin out the situation I had to slide through
Had to watch my back my front plus my sides too
When it came to gettin mine I ain't tryin, to argue
Sometimes I wouldn'ta made it if it wasn't for you
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life and that's true
When I was handlin the shit I had to do
It was all for you, from the door for you
Speak through you, gettin paper on tour for you
From the start, Thought was down by law for you
Used to hit up every corner store wall for you
We ripped shit, and kept it hardcore for you
I remember late nights, steady rockin the mic
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life

So tell the people like that y'all (that y'all)
And it sounds so nice
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life
We bout to take it to the top..

[Common]
Yo, yo I was speakin, to my guy 'Riq and
How she was desperately seekin to Organize in a Konfusion
Usin, no protection, told H.E.R. on _Resurrection_
Caught in the Hype Williams, and lost H.E.R. direction
Gettin ate in sections where I wouldn't eat H.E.R.
An under the counter love, so _Silent_-ly I _Treat_ H.E.R.
Her Daddy'll beat H.E.R., eyes all Puff-ed
In the mix on tape, ****** had her in the buff
When we touch, it was more than just a fuck
The Police, in her I found peace (like who?)
Like Malcolm in the East
Seen H.E.R. on the streets of New York, trickin off
Tried to make a hit with H.E.R. but my dick went soft
Movin weight, losin weight, not picky - with who she choose to date
To confuse the hate, with her struggle I relate
Close to thirty, most of the ****** she know is dirty
Havin more babies than Lauryn, she started showin early
As of late I realized, that this is H.E.R. fate
Or destiny that brings the best of me
It's like God is testin me
In _Retrospect_ I see she brought _Life_ and death to me
Peace to us collectively, live and direct when we perform
It's just coffee shop chicks and white dudes
Over H.E.R. I got into it with that ***** Ice Cube
Now the fight moved to in life, makin the right moves
Besides God and family, you my life's jewel
Like that y'all
Hip-Hop.. *echoes*

[whispered]
Take it to the top, what? Hip-Hop (hip-hip)
To the top, hip-hop (hip-hop) check it out

[Black Thought - louder]
It's like, word up, and it sounds nice
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life, what?
Bout to take you to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the, yo
Fifth Dynamite, and it sounds so nice
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life
I'm bout to take you to the top love
Hip-Hop, word up, to the top (to the top)
Hip-Hop, check it out
It's like that, what? And it sounds alright
Hey, cause you the love of my life
I'm bout to take you to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the, check it out
What? Yeah, and it sounds so nice
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life
Bout to take you to the top love
Hip-Hop (hip-hop) to the top (to the top) hip-hop (hip-hop)
Fifth Dynamite, and it sounds alright
Hey, cause you the love of my life
I'm bout to take you to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the
To the to the to the to the, check it out, yo
Ye-yeh-yo, yo, and it sounds so nice
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life
We bout to take you to the top love, hip-hop (hip-hop)
To the top (to the top) hip-hop (hip-hop)
Check it out, it's like, yeah, and it's sounds alright
Hip-Hop, you the love of my life
We bout, take it to the to the to the *vocals fade*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Question Bro, when did it all start. Who is the "father" or "mother" of hip-hop or rap? How did it evolve. I should be more informed!
Thanks
D
And no I don't download. I am so careful these days. I have a computer curse. If something can go wrong with any of my communications ... including the phone .. it will. Guaranteed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Dreamer, it was all started in the 1970's by a Jamaican immigrant ( Kool Herc), who had moved to the South Bronx. He was a dj, and at block parties he would play the " break sections" of Funk, Soul, & Jazz Records and soon after Break Dancers evolved and so forth. Soon after other DJ's emerged and begain doing the same thing same thing as Kool Herc and it started becomming very popular accross New York City. Soon after the dj's started yelling over the breaks that they would play, to get the crowd more excited and into it, and this is where RAPPING evolved from. Graffity was basically the art of the streets so it was accepted into the culture and there you had it, DJING, RAPPING/MCING, GRAFFITI ART & BREAK DANCING. I know basically the whole history in my head, but because i don't feel like typing it out, i will provide you with a Link, that explains the history of Hip Hop in pretty good depth, Written by one of Editorial Hip Hop pioneers, Davey D, http://www.daveyd.com/raptitle.html

I suggest you go to that site & read the history if you want to learn more because he explains alot.

I just wanted to add, that there is huge misconceptions about rap music. If you take a look at its beginning it was a very positive thing and got many people away from crime. As time went along though, the rappers & people involved started refelcting upon crime and negative things in their music which kind of gave off these misconceptions. But alot of it is true to life in terms of what actually goes on in our society.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

Your closing comments could have been said back in the 60's Bro, when rock 'n roll was becoming established. Yep, rock was for the drug addicts, trouble makers, sexually depraved, etc. Much of early rock was essentially musical protest against perceived wrongs of society. 
It's funny how history repeats itself........


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, Bro, interesting, I agree with SC. Each generation reinvents itself in a variation of the one before it seems. And from each generation there are the "Mothers of Invention" and classics that transcend time.

*Well, I found my own song on a safe website, and I had to correct a lot of obvious errors myself. If someone wishes to guess this you must name the original group who did it... it's Motown, way back.....*
------------------------------------------------------------
It has this great vocal "oooooo" intro, then these powerful horns before....
Motown beat....
Horns: dah-dah du-dah-dah dah, dah, daaaaaaaaahhh......

(slow part)
"Hearts go astray
Leaving hearts when they go
You went away
Just when I needed you so.
Finding your way
You came back wanting me.
I'm going to stay
Loving you endlessly.....

(horns again.......)

(chorus w/descant)
Open up your eyes
Then you'll realise
Here I stand with my
Everlasting love.

Need you by my side
There's no need to hide
Never be denied
Everlasting love.

Oh yeah my everlasting love......

(slow again)
Look in my eyes
See my love burning strong.
No more goodbyes
In yours arms I belong.

Baby our time has come
All my dreams have come true.
Two hearts as one
Loving me loving you.

(oooooo them horns again......)

(chorus)
Open up your eyes
Then you'll realise
Here I stand with my
Everlasting love.

Need you by my side
There's no need to hide
Never be denied
Everlasting love.

From the very start,
Open up your heart
Realise the power of
Everlasting love.

Oh yeah my everlasting love.............

This love will last forever,
You are my everlasting love
You are my everlasting love
My Everlasting love.

(chorus ad infinitum)

Will the election please be over I am a MESS. And I typed a whole story about fleas in the pet thread and it disappeared!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Can sing the whole song but do not know who it is by. Can hear it in my head but do not know who it is by.  Will be humming it for the rest of the evening but do not know who it is by...

going to read about fleas. lol


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

An old group called "Worlds Apart" ... don't know what else they've done, but they are most famous for "Everlasting Love" .. it is really a great song... drivin' in my car 

I'll try to find some lyrics. Anyone else in the meantime, go ahead. I'm toast.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well, personally i'm an english muffin. I still am unable to post any lyrics due to lock up in NC.

i'll be so glad when i can get back and infect my husband's computer and then shrug my shoulders when he ask what i've done to it. it's the small things in life that make a woman happy. 8)

Mares eat oats and goats eat oats
and little lambs eat ivy...
a kid'll eat ivy, too, wouldn't you?

a song of sorts.

NEXT :arrow:


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey guys, haven't joined this group for a while. I'll take a shot as one seems needing to be taken. 
*

Ten fingers we have each
Nine planets around the sun repeat
Eight ball is the last if you triumphant be
Seven oceans pummel the shores of the sea

It's a typical situation
In these typical times
Too many choices
Everybody's happy
Everybody's free
We'll keep the big door open
Everyone will come around
Why are you different
Why are you that way
If you don't get in line
We'll lock you away

Six senses feeling
Five around a sense of self
Four seasons turn on and turn off
I can see three corners from this corner
Two's a perfect number
But one, well

Everybody's happy
Everybody's free
We'll keep the big door open
Everyone will come around
Why are you different
Why are you that way
If you don't get in line
We'll lock you away

It's a typical situation
In these typical times
We can't do a thing about it
Too many choices*


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Dave Matthews Band - typical situation


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

Guess I'll post one then.

la ora te natura
E mea arofa teie ao nei
la ora te natura
E mea arofa teie ao nei

I know I don't get there often enough
But God knows I surely try
It's a magic kind of medicine
That no doctor could prescribe.

I used to rule my world from a payphone
Ships out on the sea
But now times are rough
Oh, I got too much stuff
I can't explain the likes of me.

But there's this one, particular harbor
So far, but yet so near
Where I see the days as they fade away
Finally disappear

But then I think about the good times
Down in the Caribbean sunshine
In my younger days I was so bad
Laughin' bout all the fun we had.

I seen enough to feel the world spin
Mixin' different oceans meetin' cousins
Listen to the drummers and night sounds
Listen to the singer make the world go 'round.

la ora te natura
E mea arofa teie ao nei
la ora te natura
E mea arofa teie ao nei.

:shock:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*One Particular Harbor* Jimmy Buffett 

Okay, I'm typing this in without the use copy and paste. Therefore, you get country! 

When you said you were leavin'
I said here we go again
I ain't even breakin' even
In this game I just can't win

The cards are stacked against me
Your aces beat my twos
Seems like bad luck travels with me
Like I was born to lose

?_ ?____
I've had enough of fallin' in and out of love
I'm done, I'm through, that's it
If I can't have you... ?_ ?____.

I can also choose from Don Williams, Jimmie Rodgers, Mickey Gilley or Allan Jackson. 8) This should hold me till I get back home...if you're lucky. :wink:

terri*


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

^ Vince Gill- I Quit

heres mine, i think these are very good lyrics

They say it's lonely at the top, in whatever you do
You always gotta watch motherfuckers around you
Nobody's invincible, no plan is foolproof
We all must meet our moment of truth

The same sheisty cats that you hang with, and do your thang with
could set you up and wet you up, ***** peep the language
It's universal, you play with fire it may hurt you
or burn you, lessons are blessings you should learn through
Let's face facts, although MC's lace tracks
it doesn't mean behind the scenes there ain't no dirt to trace back
That goes for all of us, there ain't nobody to trust
It's like sabotage, it's got me ready to bust
But I can't jeapordize, what I have done up to this point
So I'ma get more guys, to help me run the whole joint
Cultivate, multiply, motivate, or else we'll die
You know I be the masterof the who what where and why
See when you're shinin, some chumps'll wanna dull ya
Always selfish jealous punks, will wanna pull ya
down, just like some shellfish in a bucket
cause they love it, to see your ass squirm like a worm
But just as you'll receive what is comin to you
Everybody else is gonna get theirs too
I ain't no saint, therefore I cannot dispute
That everyone must meet their moment of truth

Actions have reactions, don't be quick to judge
You may not know the harships people don't speak of
It's best to step back, and observe with couth
For we all must meet our moment of truth

Sometimes you gotta dig deep, when problems come near
Don't fear things get severe for everybody everywhere
Why do bad things happen, to good people?
Seems that life is just a constant war between good and evil
The situation that I'm facin, is mad amazin
to think such problems can arise from minor confrontations
Now I'm contemplatin in my bedroom pacin
Dark clouds over my head, my heart's racin
Suicide? Nah, I'm not a foolish guy
Don't even feel like drinking, or even gettin high
Cause all that's gonna do really, is accelerate
the anxieties that I wish I could alleviate
But wait, I've been through a whole lot of other shit, before
So I oughta be able, to withstand some more
But I'm sweatin though, my eyes are turnin red and yo
I'm ready to lose my mind but instead I use my mind
I put down the knife, and take the bullets out my nine
My only crime, was that I'm too damn kind
And now some scandelous motherfuckers wanna take what's mine
But they can't take the respect, that I've earned in my lifetime
And you know they'll never stop the furious force of my rhymes
So like they say, every dog has it's day
And like they say, God works in a mysterious way
So I pray, remembering the days of my youth
As I prepare to meet my moment of truth

("You should know the truth
And the truth shall set you free" --> from _Who's Gonna Take the Weight?_)

Yo I got one lyric pointed at your head for start
Another one, is pointed at your weak ass heart
Now if I pull the trigger, on these fully loaded lines
You're gonna wish I woulda pulled a black nine, I mack dimes
Crack the spines of the fake gangsters
Yeah the bitin triflin ******, and the studio pranksters
Yo lookin at the situation plainly: will you remain G?
Or will you be looked upon strangely?
I reign as the articulator, with the greater data
Revolvin on the TASCAM much doper than my last jam
While others struggle to juggle, tricky metaphors
I explore more, to expose the core
A lot of MC's, act stupid to me
And we have yet to see, if they can match our longevity
But anyway it's just another day
Another fake jack I slay with my spectac' rap display
Styles, smooth but rugged -- you can't push or shove it
You dig it and you dug it cause like money you love it
The king of monotone, with my own throne
Righteously violent prone my words bring winds like cyclones
Stormin your hideout, blockin out your sunlight
Your image and your business, were truly not done right
Throw up your he-Allah-I now, divine saviors
You got no hand skills there's no security to save ya
No pager, no celly, no drop top Benz-y
I came to bring your phone hip-hop, to an ending
My art of war will leave you sore from the abuse
Cause you must meet your moment of truth

First Chorus


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hah!

*Vince Gill -- I Quit*
I'm shocked. This is funny, but driving across the country, the strongest stations seem to be country. I was an old Glen Campbell sp? fan for years, and I must say, sometimes country is really, really good.

Sometimes when I'm an "old fogey" radio listener, I flip to classical (Bro is puking now, LOL) which I love like an old friend, and country, even Gospel.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Heard this in the car today, and yeah, made me cry. The stupidist things make me cry. Memories. And I found what I believe was a safe site to find the lyrics. I am so gun shy of having a computer attack!

"I hear the drums echoing tonight
But she hears only whispers of some quiet conversation
She's coming in twelve-thirty flight
Her moonlit wings reflect the stars that guide me towards
salvation
I stopped an old man along the way
Hoping to find some old forgotten words or ancient melodies
He turned to me as if to say: "Hurry boy, it's waiting there for
you"

[Chorus]
It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do
I bless the rains down in Africa
Gonna take some time to do the things we never had

The wild dogs cry out in the night
As they grow restless longing for some solitary company
I know that I must do what's right
Sure as Kilimanjaro rises like Olympus above the Serengeti
I seek to cure what's deep inside, frightened of this thing that
I've become

[Repeat chorus]

[Instrumental break]

Hurry boy, she's waiting there for you

[Repeat chorus]


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

DAMN BRO!!!! We posted at the same time!

OK, two songs to choose from!!!! LOL.
:shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

its ok Dreamer, there is a 99 % chance that they will know your lyrics instead of mine. Or they will at least google yours.......

its ok though


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Toto - Africa

No I did not google it, I grew up on that song. Definately one on of my favs. The 80's fucking rocked.

Passin? time
You?ve come so far but you?re still behind,
Lose your mind,
If you cut this line
It?s just the way it?s been,
All your friends and all their sins,
Just passin? time,
(Don?t fall behind)

I will come for you
If you call I?ll come right now
I will help you see through
All your pain and trouble times
Just you know I?ll be there
If you ever decide to call,

Passin? time
All you?re addictions are so sublime
Lose you?re mind,
If you cross the line
It?s just the way it?s been,
All your friends and all their sins,
Just passin? time,
(Don?t fall behind)

I will come for you
If you call I?ll come right now
I will help you see through
All your pain and trouble times
Just you know I?ll be there
If you ever decide to call,

I?ll be there for you
If you ever call,
I?ll be there for you
Any time at all,

Passin? time,
Just passin? time
Passin? time,
Just passin? time

Passin? time
(Come so far)
Just passin? time
(Come so far)
Passin time
(Come so far)
Just passin time


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Ret, thought you didnt like aussie artists

Pete Murray - Lines ...good song

Heres one of the greatest, everyone knows this

Boy:

I remember every little thing
As if it happened only yesterday
Parking by the lake
And there was not another car in sight
And I never had a girl
Looking any better than you did
And all the kids at school
They were wishing they were me that night

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we?re glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C?mon! hold on tight!
C?mon! hold on tight!
Though it?s cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light

Girl:

Ain?t no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Ain?t no doubt about it
Baby got to go and shout it
Ain?t no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed

Boy:

Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely dressed

Baby doncha hear my heart
You got it drowning out the radio
I?ve been waitin so long
For you to come along and have some fun

And I gotta let ya know
No you?re never gonna regret it
So open up your eyes I got a big surprise
It?ll feel all right
Well I wanna make your motor run

And now our bodies are oh so close and tight
It never felt so good, it never felt so right
And we?re glowing like the metal on the edge of a
Knife
Glowing like the metal on the edge of a knife
C?mon! hold on tight!
C?mon! hold on tight!

Though it?s cold and lonely in the deep dark night
I can see paradise by the dashboard light
Oh it?s cold and lonely in the deep dark night
Paradise by the dashboard light

You got to do what you can
And let mother nature do the rest
Ain?t no doubt about it
We were doubly blessed
Cause we were barely seventeen
And we were barely --

We?re gonna go all the way tonight
We?re gonna go all the way tonight?s the night

We?re gonna go all the way tonight
We?re gonna go all the way tonight?s the night

We?re gonna go all the way tonight
We?re gonna go all the way tonight?s the night

We?re gonna go all the way tonight
We?re gonna go all the way tonight?s the night

Radio broadcast:

Ok here we go, we got a real pressure cooker going
Here, two down, nobody on, no score, bottom of the ninth, there?s the wind-up,
And there it is, a line shot up the middle, look at him go. this boy can really
Fly! he?s rounding first and really turning it on now, he?s not letting up at
All, he?s gonna try for second; the ball is bobbled out in center, and here
Comes the throw, and what a throw! he?s gonna slide in head first, here he
Comes, he?s out! no, wait, safe - safe at second base, this kid really makes
Things happen out there. batter steps up to the plate here?s the pitch - he?s
Going, and what a jump he?s got, he?s trying for third, here?s the throw, its
In the dirt - safe at third! holy cow, stolen base! he?s taking a pretty big
Lead out there, almost daring him to try and pick him off. the pitcher glances
Over, winds up, and it bunted, bunted down the third base line, the suicide
Squeeze is on! here he comes, squeeze play, it?s gonna be close, here?s the
Throw, here?s th
E play at the plate, holy cow, I think he?s gonna make it!

Ii. let me sleep on it
Girl:

Stop right there!
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further --!

Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me !!!? 
Will you love me forever !!!?

Boy:

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
I?ll give you an answer in the morning

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
I?ll give you an answer in the morning

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
I?ll give you an answer in the morning

Girl:

I gotta know right now!
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever? 
Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me? 
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life? 
Will you take me away and will you make me your
Wife? 
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever?

What?s it gonna be boy? 
Come on
I can wait all night
What?s it gonna be boy yes or no? 
What?s it gonna be boy yes or no?

Boy:

Let me sleep on it
Baby, baby let me sleep on it
Let me sleep on it
And I?ll give you an answer in the morning
L

Girl:

I gotta know right now!!!
Do you love me?

Boy:

Let me sleep on it!!

Girl:

Will you love me forever?

Boy:

Baby baby let me sleep on it

Girl:

Do you need me? 
Will you never leave me?

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life?

Boy:

Let me sleep on it I?ll give you an answer in the morning!! morning!!!!
I?ll tell you in the morning!!!!!

Girl:

Will you take me away, will you make me your wife?

Girl:
I gotta know right now
Before we go any further
Do you love me? 
Will you love me forever?

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you love me forever?

Boy:

Let me sleep on it

Girl:

Will you love me forever?

Iii. praying for the end of time

Boy:

I couldn?t take it any longer
Lord I was crazed
And when the feeling came upon me
Like a tidal wave
I started swearing to my God and on my mother?s
Grave
That I would love you to the end of time
I swore that I would love you to the end of time!

So now I?m praying for the end of time
To hurry up and arrive
Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you
I don?t think that I can really survive
I?ll never break my promise or forget my vow
But God only knows what I can do right now
I?m praying for the end of time
It?s all that I can do
Praying for the end of time, so I can end my time
With you!!!

Boy:

It was long ago and it was far away
And it was so much better than it is today

Girl:

It never felt so good
It never felt so right
And we were glowing like
A metal on the edge of a knife


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Paradise by the Dashboard Light-Meatloaf


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

This is where I be so heavenly
So come and dance with me Michael
So sexy I'm sexy
So come and dance with me Michael
I'm all that you see you wanna see
So come and dance with me Michael
So close now so close now
So come and dance with me
So come and dance with me
So come and dance with me

Michael you're the boy with all the leather hips
Sticky hairsticky hipsstubble on my sticky lips
Michael you're the only one I'd ever want
Only one I'd ever want only one I'd ever want

Beautiful boys on a beautiful dancefloor
Michael you're dancing like a beautiful dance whore
Michael waiting on a silver platter now
And nothing matters now

This is what I am I am a man
So come and dance with me Michael
So strong now it's strong now
So come and dance with me Michael

I'm all that you see you you wanna see
So come and dance with me Michael
So close now it's close now
So come and dance with me
So come and dance with me
So come and dance with me

Michael you're the boy with all the leather hips
Sticky hairsticky hipsstubble on my sticky lips
Michael you're the only one I'd ever want
Only one I'd ever want only one I'd ever want

Beautiful boys on a beautiful dancefloor
Michael you're dancing like a beautiful dance whore
Michael waiting on a silver platter now
And nothing matters now


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I have no idea Wendy, but I'm guessing either Culture Club, Right Said Fred, or Frankie Goes to Hollywood.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

or maybe some girl named Billie Jean


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Crap, it just hit me. Franz Ferdinand-Micheal. I have that CD. Although I've never thought hard on their lyrics, I have heard they are ambiguously gay, and I guess I see why now.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

This is a simple one if you're old enough. Love this song. No googling this one.

Midnight on the water.
I saw the ocean's daughter.
Walking on a wave she came,
staring as she called my name.
And I can't get it out of my head,
no, I can't get it out of my head.
Now my old world is gone for dead
'cos I can't get it out of my head.
Breakdown on the shoreline,
can't move, it's an ebbtide.
Morning don't get here till night,
searching for her silver light.
And i can't get it out of my head,
no, I can't get it out of my head.
Now my old world is gone for dead
'cos I can't get it out of my head, no no.
Bank job in the city.
Robin Hood and William Tell and Ivanhoe and Lancelot, they don't
envy me, yeh.
Sitting till the sun goes down,
in dreams the world keep going round and round.
And I can't get it out of my head,
no, I can't get it out of my head.
Now my old world is gone for dead
'cos I can't get it out of my head, no no.
No, I can't get it out of my head,
no, I can't get it out of my head.
Now my old world is gone for dead
'cos I can't get it out of my head, no no no no.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

--


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

--


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I googled the first one and found the answer. Never even heard of that person and I am a music critic (in magazines). I'll let other people take a stab so I won't say anything for now. Have no clue about the second one either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

--


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Where are you from? All I know about European music is that Robbie Williams runs shit. Actually, I'm a Brit rock fanatic. The Swedes get a good band every now and then. I don't know anything about club music and hope I never do.

Alright, here's a tune:

You gotta be crazy, you gotta have a real need
You gotta sleep on your toes, and when you?re on the street
You gotta be able to pick out the easy meat with your eyes closed
And then moving in silently, down wind and out of sight
You gotta strike when the moment is right without thinking.

And after a while, you can work on points for style
Like the club tie, and the firm handshake
A certain look in the eye, and an easy smile
You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to
So that when they turn their backs on you
You?ll get the chance to put the knife in.

You gotta keep one eye looking over your shoulder
You know it?s going to get harder, and harder, and harder as you get older
And in the end you?ll pack, fly down south
Hide your head in the sand
Just another sad old man
All alone and dying of cancer.

And when you loose control, you?ll reap the harvest that you?ve sown
And as the fear grows, the bad blood slows and turns to stone
And it?s too late to loose the weight you used to need to throw around
So have a good drown, as you go down alone
Dragged down by the stone.

I gotta admit that I?m a little bit confused
Sometimes it seems to me as if I?m just being used
Gotta stay awake, gotta try and shake of this creeping malaise
If I don?t stand my own ground, how can I find my way out of this maze?

Deaf, dumb, and blind, you just keep on pretending
That everyone?s expendable and no-one had a real friend
And it seems to you the thing to do would be to isolate the winner
And you believe at heart, everyone?s a killer.

Who was born in a house full of pain
Who was trained not to spit in the fan
Who was told what to do by the man
Who was broken by trained personnel
Who was fitted with collar and chain
Who was given a seat in the stand
Who was breaking away from the pack
Who was only a stranger at home
Who was ground down in the end
Who was found dead on the phone
Who was dragged down by the stone.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Pink Floyd - dogs

I got dark side of the moon the other day, great album from a great band

this is a song from one of my favioute artists

In a river the colour of lead 
immerse a baby's head
wrap her up in the News Of The World
dump her on a doorstep, girl
this night has opened my eyes
and I will never sleep again

You kicked and cried like a bullied child
a grown man of twenty-five
he said he'd cure your ills
but he didn't and he never will
so, save your life
because you've only got one

The dream is gone
but the baby is real
oh you did a good thing 
she could have been a poet 
or, she could have been a fool
oh you did a bad thing
and I'm not happy
and I'm not sad

A shoeless child on a swing
reminds you of your own again
she took away your troubles
oh but then again she left pain
so please save your life
because you've only got one

The dream is gone
but the baby is real
oh you did a good thing 
she could have been a poet 
or, she could have been a fool
oh you did a bad thing
and I'm not happy
and I'm not sad


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

On the subject of pink floyd, in anyone else fasinated by the orginal frontman syd barret's disintigration, cos he had a major mental breakdown from taking way way too much acid and I don't think he has ever really recovered, even now I think he still lives at home with his mum.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

This Night Has Opened My Eyes - The Smiths

Are you British, too, falling free? Smiths are probably one of the better Brit 80s bands that sustained themselves somewhat, but still, too much of that overly Brit 80s sound for my tastes.

Yeah, the Syd Barret story is fascinating. I think he was in the nuthouse for a while. I had been told he was still there, but a few years ago I heard he had been living in his mom's basement for years, just living off royalties. Hell, he should, the best selling album of all time is all about him. Shine on you Crazy Diamond is obviously about him and probably "Wish You Were Here."

Dark Side of the Moon is great but I just got sick of it. "Money" is probably my least favorite song from the post-Barrett era through when Roger Waters left the band. Animals is by far my favorite album. Thematic and musically brilliant. I think some people just can't stomach 17 minute songs. But, I am also a big prog. rock fan. Love Genesis with Peter Gabriel.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Alright, here is something American:

Hush now child,
and don't you cry
Your folks might understand you 
by and by
Move on up 
towards your destination
You may find 
from time to time
Complications

Bight your lip 
and take a trip
Though there may be 
wet road ahead
You cannot slip
So move on up 
and peace you will find
Into the steeple 
of beautiful people
Where there's only one kind

So hush now child 
and don't you cry
Your folks might understand you 
by and by
Just move on up 
and keep on wishing
Remember your dreams 
are your only schemes
So keep on pushing
Take nothing less - 
not even second best
And do not obey - 
you must have your say
You can past the test


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

^ Curtis Mayfield- Move On Up

R.I.P.

I met this girl, when I was ten years old
And what I loved most she had so much soul
She was old school, when I was just a shorty
Never knew throughout my life she would be there for me
ont he regular, not a church girl she was secular
Not about the money, no studs was mic checkin her
But I respected her, she hit me in the heart
A few New York ******, had did her in the park
But she was there for me, and I was there for her
Pull out a chair for her, turn on the air for her
and just cool out, cool out and listen to her
Sittin on a bone, wishin that I could do her
Eventually if it was meant to be, then it would be
because we related, physically and mentally
And she was fun then, I'd be geeked when she'd come around
Slim was fresh yo, when she was underground
Original, pure untampered and down sister
Boy I tell ya, I miss her

Verse Two:

Now periodically I would see
ol girl at the clubs, and at the house parties
She didn't have a body but she started gettin thick quick
DId a couple of videos and became afrocentric
Out goes the weave, in goes the braids beads medallions
She was on that tip about, stoppin the violence
About my people she was teachin me
By not preachin to me but speakin to me
in a method that was leisurely, so easily I approached
She dug my rap, that's how we got close
But then she broke to the West coast, and that was cool
Cause around the same time, I went away to school
And I'm a man of expandin, so why should I stand in her way
She probably get her money in L.A.
And she did stud, she got big pub but what was foul
She said that the pro-black, was goin out of style
She said, afrocentricity, was of the past
So she got into R&B hip-house bass and jazz
Now black music is black music and it's all good
I wasn't salty, she was with the boys in the hood
Cause that was good for her, she was becomin well rounded
I thought it was dope how she was on that freestyle shit
Just havin fun, not worried about anyone
And you could tell, by how her titties hung

Verse Three:

I might've failed to mention that this chick was creative
But once the man got you well he altered her native
Told her if she got an image and a gimmick
that she could make money, and she did it like a dummy
Now I see her in commercials, she's universal
She used to only swing it with the inner-city circle
Now she be in the burbs lickin rock and dressin hip
And on some dumb shit, when she comes to the city
Talkin about poppin glocks servin rocks and hittin switches
Now she's a gangsta rollin with gangsta bitches
Always smokin blunts and gettin drunk
Tellin me sad stories, now she only fucks with the funk
Stressin how hardcore and real she is
She was really the realest, before she got into showbiz
I did her, not just to say that I did it
But I'm committed, but so many ****** hit it
That she's just not the same lettin all these groupies do her
I see ****** slammin her, and takin her to the sewer
But I'ma take her back hopin that the shit stop
Cause who I'm talkin bout y'all is hip-hop


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> Are you British, too, falling free?


Yeh im british


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2004)

"Because I used to lover her, but its all over now!"

Common "I used to love her"

hip hop doo rap

You may have heard these lyrics differently than I. There is not a lot of agreement on google, as to what the madman said.

"You know you got it when you? you going insane 
It makes a grown man cry cry ?oh won't you bite my back!"


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2004)

^ Evanesence- My Immortal

this is a long song, but its good

See what I'ma do is, like...
I just kinda wanna be able to, you know...
Smoke by myself,
Without kinda being bothered by what a motherfucker had to ?
Without really havin' to do nothin'
So I'ma go buy this pack, of 100's,
Take me about 10 minutes to smoke a whole 100
Yeah, I'ma snip one upside down
And I'ma take one out and I'ma light it...

Just give me 10 minutes
I just need 10 minutes alone
To not deal with a thing, to not answer my phone
Just to ig' my 2 way, ig' the shit in the streets
Just let me smoke this one cig in peace
Give me 10 minutes
Without y'all comin at me with that bull
Sometimes that's all it takes to ruin my last pull
And right now, that's what got the kid at peace
Let me smoke this one cig in peace

Look, now 'is a couple dudes that don't wanna see me poppin'
They sarcastically ask me 'when your CD's droppin'
Gotta keep my game face
They don't leave me no options
Can't lose my cool I know the streets keep watchin'
Dudes wanna see me lose it all
But I ain't come this far to fall
Let me talk to all of you dudes prayin that I lose it all
I ain't come this far to fall
And I ain't gotta walk around with my clip and nine
A real ***** just open his coat to me and said his is mine
He said call him with his problems
But he don't know that there's always problems, it only gets worse
Like, some dudes get threatened they can't stop me
So all they do is threaten to pop me
But go and get your weapon and cock, G
See it's real here, I dun been up and down the block all week and I'm still here
Look, you wanna know where the booze and coke at
Gangsta's, gorillas, damoo's and locs at,
Where the bricks, where the dip, where the X, where the morphene be,
Take the turnpike to 14B
But now it's back to this pussy dude threatenin' to hurt me
I didn't know all of this came with reppin' Jersey
But now it's no secret
If the thought of jump off doin it makes you so heated ***** so be it
But certain beef will be handeled if you're special
Only marble in the crib, is the handle on his special
My guns in the hood
I can't run from the hood
***** my sons in the hood
That should tell you what's what
Soon as I feel good you retards remind me
But son, it ain't hard to find me
I'm at ringside any time the fights on
And I'm in the big black truck with the carolina lights on
Or you can hop on the Pulaski Skyway
I'm in the strip club almost every Friday
Kats is cornballs
Y'all dudes is bitches
Like I ain't got enough problems with this music business

Just give me 10 minutes
I just need 10 minutes alone
To not deal with a thing, to not answer my phone
Just to ig' my 2 way, ig' the shit in the streets
Just let me smoke this one cig in peace
Give me 10 minutes
Without y'all comin at me with that bull
Sometimes that's all it takes to ruin my last pull
And right now, that's what got the kid at peace
Let me smoke this one cig in peace

Some days I don't wanna be bothered
Some days I just miss my father (damn)
Some days I just miss my father
Some days I wanna relapse on redline
Cuz he'll be gone for 26 months fed time
I try to maintain through all this
And pray to god pop keep the same clean date at Fort Dixx
My pockets flat kid
You do the math on $5.15 an hour full time after taxes
That wasn't good enough to keep my MO
Shit that wasn't good enough to complete my demo, for real
Some days I don't wanna be seen
And some days I don't shower, I don't wanna be clean
Look, sometimes the truth could hurt you
So I blow my cig smoke right at the Truth commercial
Some days I don't wanna be bothered
Some days I just miss my father
And even if by a miracle he makes it half way out
It won't be parole y'all, it be the half way house but NAH
That's not the right path for a Budden
Cuz we're addicts, addicts can't do half of nothin'
Some days I'm reachin for the thing in the dresser
Some days I'm not invincible and I feel the pressure
Like if everyone's dependin on me, and I just stop
...
Then what the fuck happens?
I can't take that route and girl out
And sometimes I don't wanna hear my girls mouth 'cause
My hectic schedule, she ain't considerate
So all I hear is the complaints and bickerin
Radio's, studio's, photo shoot's
She think I'm fuckin every girl that say I'm oh so cute, cute
Don't appreciate a man and you lose him
Worst thing to do to an innocent man is accuse him
And I ain't with beefin' with home's
Bran Nubian style, I had to love ma' but leave her alone
It ain't workin out, I'll see you aight
Just let go and let God see if we reunite
Cuz with yo shit added to the dudes that wanna see me fall
Nah, fuck it I won't fall
Let me talk to all of you dudes prayin that I lose it all
I ain't come this far to fall, fall
But listen, I'm fucked up now
Don't ask why y'all
Sometimes the best medicine is just to cry y'all
Know what I'm sayin?
Excuse my voice fans, that should be a sign that I identify with what I'm sayin
Cuz it's these type of thoughts that'll kill ya
If you smokin' with me right now, then you a good way from the filter
And I won't front like I ain't stressin'
Sometimes I need a hug, real shit, pain shit is pain lesson (*****)

Just give me 10 minutes
I just need 10 minutes alone
To not deal with a thing, to not answer my phone
Just to ig' my 2 way, ig' the shit in the streets
Just let me smoke this one cig in peace
Give me 10 minutes
Without y'all comin at me with that bull
Sometimes that's all it takes to ruin my last pull
And right now, that's what got the kid at peace
Let me smoke this one cig in peace

Give me 10 minutes
I just need 10 minutes alone
To not deal with a thing, to not answer my phone
Just to ig' my 2 way, ig' the shit in the streets
Just let me smoke this one cig in peace

Give me 10 minutes
By myself, you the boys at home
That's all the time I really need to enjoy my bone
If you sparked when the song was beginnin at that time
Then your stoge should be endin with mine
And to you know who...
Ma, I never saw me being with you
But sometimes y'all dreams come true
I'm like your number one fan
Damn, I ain't think Joe would see you
You's a fantasy
I wasn't supposed to meet you, NAH
Chances of that were so unlikely
And if we did meet, you wasn't supposed to like me
But look, I rap now and it just so happens
God put me in a spot where that was just so happenin, see
She had a man, I had a girl
I broke up with mine and around that same time
We was hangin out she never laid a hand on me
But I could tell from the way she glanced at me
Her looks said baby boy somethin hampers me
And it would go down but I got my man with me
Lord how can it be?
You know I never been the dude to come and break up a happy family
And these 2 looked so happy on the outside
They could've only been happy on the outside
We eventually started creepin'
But for me it's just sex
For her it's cheatin'
It went down, one time, two times, once more
Talkin real passionate, every time it jumped off
I'm in deep y'all she's more than a jump off
We both catchin' feelins, both startin to want more
But guess what, she can't leave him
Maybe it's somethin' I don't know about, maybe she needs him
Means I still gotta front like we ain't sleepin'
Still gotta shake his hand, I still gotta see him
How's he supposed to look, supposed to feel for me
He gotta know I'm feelin you, and you feelin me
How am I supposed to look at that man with respect
With Bleek singin 'Is That Your Chick In My Head'
Dru Hill - 'Somebody Sleepin In My Bed'
Aaliyah - 'If Your Girl Only Knew' reversed, but look
Here's why I'm down and out
I'm kinda worried y'all
I ain't heard from him much since he found out
It wasn't mine y'all, she's still in the brain
And I know wherever she's at, she's feelin' the same
So 'till my fantasy dame pop up
Everytime the cell rings I'm prayin that her name pop up, for real
I know y'all, I ain't supposed to wife her
But it's God's fault, I wasn't supposed to like her
Sometimes I think, why'd I have to meet chick for?
And some times dog, be careful what you wish for
Some times I don't wanna be bothered
Some days I just miss my father
He's stuck in the system
Treated like a dude that's heartless
And they just transfered him, brought him up on new charges
Yeah folks i'm back to that
So I light another one and smoke back to back for real
I'm chain smokin' if you ain't on my page, listen
I'm stressed out, hopin' this one'll taste different
Dudes hopin' that I lose it all
I ain't come this far to fall
Let me talk to all of you dudes wishin that I lose it all
I ain't come this far to fall

Nah, I won't fall
Hopin that I lose it all
I won't fall, ***** (nah)
Hopin that I lose it all
I ain't come this far to fall
Nah
Nah, (aint come this)
Some days I don't wanna be bothered
Some days I just miss my father (damn)

Just give me 10 minutes
I just need 10 minutes alone
To not deal with a thing, to not answer my phone
Just to ig' my 2 way, ig' the shit in the streets
Just let me smoke this one cig in peace
Give me 10 minutes
Without y'all comin at me with that bull
Sometimes that's all it takes to ruin my last pull
And right now, that's what got the kid at peace
Let me smoke this one cig in peace (peace, peace)


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Sheryl Crowe - Redemption Day

Slappin' leather was devised
During a wild streak in her life.
She has a cheap apartment 
Up on Royal Street.
She brought home just enough
To keep her on her feet.
She don't believe in anything
But if you ask her, she'll say
There's plenty of things to believe in.

She got a number off the bathroom wall
She was looking for a good time
So she made the call.
Got a strangely calm voice on the other line
Sneaky little priest trying to reach out to the swine.
He said, "Hello, my name is Father Tim
Seems to me your zeal for this life
Has been wearing a little thin"

Sweet Rosalyn
Sometimes you gotta give in
Sweet Rosalyn
Somtimes you gotta give in
Sometimes you gotta be loved.

Well, maybe we all could use a little grace
To know when to run, and when to 
Stay in one place.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Sweet Rosalyn - Cheryl Crowe*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Caught this one today... man you have to HEAR the thing.

You don't know me but I'm your brother
I was raised here in this living hell
You don't know my kind in your world
Fairly soon the time will tell
You, telling me the things you're gonna do for me
I ain't blind and I don't like what I think I see
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets

Take this message to my brother
You will find him everywhere
Wherever people live together
Tied in poverty's despair
You, telling me the things you're gonna do for me
I ain't blind and I don't like what I think I see

Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets
Takin' it to the streets


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Doobie Brothers-Takin' it to the Streets

"There ain't no doobie without the Doobie Brothers." - my 11th grade European History teacher

"I went to see the Stones one time. Man, was I high. I mean, my seats were up high." - same teacher

From a man who could write a lot of lyrics:

Someone's got it in for me, they're planting stories in the press
Whoever it is I wish they'd cut it out but when they will I can only guess.
They say I shot a man named Gray and took his wife to Italy,
She inherited a million bucks and when she died it came to me.
I can't help it if I'm lucky.

People see me all the time and they just can't remember how to act
Their minds are filled with big ideas, images and distorted facts.
Even you, yesterday you had to ask me where it was at,
I couldn't believe after all these years, you didn't know me better than that
Sweet lady.

Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your mouth,
Blowing down the backroads headin' south.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You're an idiot, babe.
It's a wonder that you still know how to breathe.

I ran into the fortune-teller, who said beware of lightning that might strike
I haven't known peace and quiet for so long I can't remember what it's like.
There's a lone soldier on the cross, smoke pourin' out of a boxcar door,
You didn't know it, you didn't think it could be done, in the final end he won the wars
After losin' every battle.

I woke up on the roadside, daydreamin' 'bout the way things sometimes are
Visions of your chestnut mare shoot through my head and are makin' me see stars.
You hurt the ones that I love best and cover up the truth with lies.
One day you'll be in the ditch, flies buzzin' around your eyes,
Blood on your saddle.

Idiot wind, blowing through the flowers on your tomb,
Blowing through the curtains in your room.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You're an idiot, babe.
It's a wonder that you still know how to breathe.

It was gravity which pulled us down and destiny which broke us apart
You tamed the lion in my cage but it just wasn't enough to change my heart.
Now everything's a little upside down, as a matter of fact the wheels have stopped,
What's good is bad, what's bad is good, you'll find out when you reach the top
You're on the bottom.

I noticed at the ceremony, your corrupt ways had finally made you blind
I can't remember your face anymore, your mouth has changed, your eyes
don't look into mine.
The priest wore black on the seventh day and sat stone-faced while the building 
burned.
I waited for you on the running boards, near the cypress trees, while the springtime 
turned Slowly into autumn.

Idiot wind, blowing like a circle around my skull,
From the Grand Coulee Dam to the Capitol.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You're an idiot, babe.
It's a wonder that you still know how to breathe.

I can't feel you anymore, I can't even touch the books you've read
Every time I crawl past your door, I been wishin' I was somebody else instead.
Down the highway, down the tracks, down the road to ecstasy,
I followed you beneath the stars, hounded by your memory
And all your ragin' glory.

I been double-crossed now for the very last time and now I'm finally free,
I kissed goodbye the howling beast on the borderline which separated you from me.
You'll never know the hurt I suffered nor the pain I rise above,
And I'll never know the same about you, your holiness or your kind of love,
And it makes me feel so sorry.

Idiot wind, blowing through the buttons of our coats,
Blowing through the letters that we wrote.
Idiot wind, blowing through the dust upon our shelves,
We're idiots, babe.
It's a wonder we can even feed ourselves.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

done by a group called Monster Magnet (I think), but I can't seem to retrieve the title from my muddled little mind. I blame it on having my chest shaved today. Knocks a guy off balance somehow, or in my case - more off balance. 
Cloverstone's tune is still up for grabs.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

monster magnet - powertrip

She says It helps with the lights out
Her rabid glow is like braille to the night.
She swears I'm a slave to the details
But if your life is such a big joke, why should I care?

The clock is set for nine but you know you're gonna make it eight.
So that you two can take some time, teach each other to reciprocate.

She feels that my sentimental side should be held with kid gloves
But she doesn't know that I left my urge in the icebox
She swears I'm just prey to the female,
Well then hook me up and throw me, baby cakes, cuz I like to get hooked.

The clock is set for nine but you know you're gonna make it eight.
All the people that you've loved they're all bound to leave some keepsakes.
I've been swinging all the time, think it's time to learn your way.
I picture you and me together in the jungle it will be ok.

I'll bring you when my lifeboat sails through the night
That is supposing you don't sleep tonight

It's like learning a new language
Helps me catch up on my mime
If you don't bring up those lonely parts
This could be a good time
You come here to me.
We'll pick up those lonely parts and set them down
You come here to me...

She says brief things, her love's a pony
My love's subliminal


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

Tracy Chapman - At This Point in My Life.

Probably already used this one, but I like it.....

I make my living off the evening news
Just give me something - something I can use
People love it when you lose
They love dirty laundry.

Well, I coulda been an actor, but I would up here
I just have to look good, I don't have to be clear
Come and whisper in my ear
Give us dirty laundry

Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em when they're down
Kick 'em when they're up
Kick 'em all around

We got the bubble-headed-bleach-blonde who
comes on at five
She can tell you 'bout the plane crash, with a gleam
in her eye
It's interesting when people die
Give us dirty laundry

You don't really need to find out, what's going on
You don't really want to know just how far it's gone
Just leave well enough alone
Eat your dirty laundry

Dirty little secrets
Dirty little lies
We got our dirty little fingers, in everybody's pie
We love to cut you down to size
We love dirty laundry

We can do the unnuendo
We can dance and sing
When it's said and done we haven't told you a thing
We all know that crap is king
Give us dirty laundry
:shock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

*Personal Jesus*-Depeche Mode


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

When dreaming I'm guided to another world
Time and time again
At sunrise I fight to stay asleep
'Cause I don't want to leave the comfort of this place
'Cause there's a hunger, a longing to escape
From the life I live when I'm awake
So let's go there
Let's make our escape
Come on, let's go there
Let's ask can we stay?

Can you take me Higher?
To a place where blind men see
Can you take me Higher?
To a place with golden streets

Although I would like our world to change
It helps me to appreciate
Those nights and those dreams
But, my friend, I'd sacrifice all those nights
If I could make the Earth and my dreams the same
The only difference is
To let love replace all our hate
So let's go there
Let's make our escape
Come on, let's go there
Let's ask can we stay?

Can you take me Higher?
To a place where blind men see
Can you take me Higher?
To a place with golden streets

So lets go there, lets go there,
Come on, lets go there
Lets ask can we stay?

Up high I feel like I'm alive for the very first time
Set up high I'm strong enough to take these dreams
And make them mine
Set up high I'm strong enough to take these dreams
And make them mine

Can you take me Higher?
To a place where blind men see
Can you take me Higher?
To a place with golden streets


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

10 hour rule..........

this one has been posted before I think, but heard it on the way home this evening and remembered how pretty it is

Spend all your time waiting for that second chance
For a break that will make it O.K.
There's always some reason to feel not good enough
And it's hard at the end of the day
I need some distraction, oh beautiful release
Memories seep from my veins
It may be empty, oh and weightless, and maybe
I'll find some peace tonight.

In the arms of the angel, far away from here
From this stark, cold hotel room
And the endlessness than you feel
You are pulled from the wreckage
Of your silent reverie
You're in the arms of the angel - 
May you find, some comfort here.

So tired of this straight life, and everywhere you turn
There's vultures and thieves at your back
Storm keeps on twisting, keep on building the lies
That you make up for all that you lack
It don't make no difference, escape one last time
It's easier to believe
In this sweet madness, this glorious sadness
That brings me to my knees.

In the arms, of the angel, far away from here
From this stark, cold hotel room
And the endlessness that you feel
You are pulled, from the wreckage
Of your silent, reverie
In the arms of the angel
May you find, some comfort here.
You're in the arms of the angel - 
May you find, some comfort here.

hint: she sings lots higher than I do.

edit: me and Wendy posted at EXACTLY the same time. Now what are the odds.........


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah Sc, I just found out I forgot to post new lyrics today. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

So guess mine, it's easy. Then you can put up another one
:shock:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Wendy's song

*Creed-Higher*

This was the first time I had thought about Creed in years, and hopefully it will be a few more years. And this is actually the 2nd time it's happened today. I was writing a music review of this band that sounded like Creed, and dropped their name. Funny.

sc's song

*Angel-Sarah McLachlan*

I feel emasculated for knowing that, but I will admit Sarah is a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

My last few ones have been easy. May have to toughen it up here. Actually this isn't that hard.

Here we stand
Like an Adam and an Eve
Waterfalls
The Garden of Eden
Two fools in love
So beautiful and strong
The birds in the trees
Are smiling upon them
From the age of the dinosaurs
Cars have run on gasoline
Where, where have they gone?
Now, it's nothing but flowers

There was a factory
Now there are mountains and rivers
you got it, you got it

We caught a rattlesnake
Now we got something for dinner
we got it, we got it

There was a shopping mall
Now it's all covered with flowers
you've got it, you've got it

If this is paradise
I wish I had a lawnmower
you've got it, you've got it

Years ago
I was an angry young man
I'd pretend
That I was a billboard
Standing tall
By the side of the road
I fell in love
With a beautiful highway
This used to be real estate
Now it's only fields and trees
Where, where is the town
Now, it's nothing but flowers
The highways and cars
Were sacrificed for agriculture
I thought that we'd start over
But I guess I was wrong

Once there were parking lots
Now it's a peaceful oasis
you got it, you got it

This was a Pizza Hut
Now it's all covered with daisies
you got it, you got it

I miss the honky tonks,
Dairy Queens, and 7-Elevens
you got it, you got it

And as things fell apart
Nobody paid much attention
you got it, you got it

I dream of cherry pies,
Candy bars, and chocolate chip cookies
you got it, you got it

We used to microwave
Now we just eat nuts and berries
you got it, you got it

This was a discount store,
Now it's turned into a cornfield
you got it, you got it

Don't leave me stranded here
I can't get used to this lifestyle


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Coming Up You* - The Cars

My spirit is winging
My soul is free
I'm doing my drinking
In good company
The music's screaming
My feet are flying
Everybody's laughing
And nobody's crying
Sneak suspicion
It drags me down
A nagging feeling
Going round

______for sale
Going cheap
______ for sale
Lover's leap

My belly's full
My glass is brimming
The women look so beautiful
And I feel like singing
The voice of conscience
The voice of reason
Is yacking in my plans
I call that treason


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

^ The Rolling Stones- Hearts For Sale

(Verse One)
I know there's a first time for everything
First time I let her in my bed she got wetter then the perfect storm
That we weathering together and
This the first time that I've ever considered wedding rings
But first things first yo
I met her at the bar rolling with three wise men like I followed the star
There she is shorty bi coastal
Thick like bifocals, stacked like 2Pac vocals her body so loco
Jewel of the Nile so I'm romancing the stone
The rhythm is to the words and I watched her dance to my poems
The way she move them hips let me know in advance that she grown
I pictured it like Paris Hilton when she answered the phone, yo
Dancing alone because she extra fly
But I got good look so I catch her eye
Gave the rest a try now give the best a try
Leave your nest and I'll fly make you testify
Damn baby I know we got some haters and.

(Hook)
I don't care what people say
As long as you and me okay
Because I never been in love before
See I use to be a player and
All of this is new to me
And this ain't what I'm used to see
Because I never been in love before

(Verse 2)
You running back to the kid like this was home base
Or a marathon I let you set your own pace
Your own space and the beautiful struggle
Now baby tell what's it gonna take to prove that I love you
When I'm gone you be missing me too
It let me know that my prayers is the music God be listening to
Don't get it confused I'm trying to get religious with you
I never thought I feel like this its like a miracle you
You You stole my heart like a crook in love
Crossing the bridge to the Brooklyn love
When I took above it's clear skies that's surrounding my earth
Your love is drugs and I'm down to serve let's deal with it yo
We go to the spot and you still get it low
I get excited fast and still love to hit it slow
till the walls come tumbling down like Jericho
And you hear the sound is stereo
Hear we go

(Hook)
I don't care what people say
As long as you and me okay
Because I never been in love before
See I use to be a player and
All of this is new to me
And this ain't what I'm used to see
Because I never been in love before

(Verse Three)
You looked good when I tried you on
So I had to write a song
Use to be the guy that always made her cry when I'm gone
Always kept a stable and I never spent a night alone
no cable or no hard line phone why
I'm never home scared of commitment
Ready to forever roam
We at war like sister souljah and she welcome to my terror dome
Head strong our connection proved them haters dead wrong
From now to R.I.P. Proceeds my name up on the headstone
Leave her be for five minutes
Dudes try to dive in it first
They want to spit on my name and tarnish my image
I tell them do you I don't care who she speaking with
Because I already know she made it clear who she leaving with
And it feels so beautiful
Put it in a rhyme because it feel so musical
Plus you ain't no groupie hoe
Sitting in the studio
Before we do this though there something that you should know

(Hook)
I don't care what people say
As long as you and me okay
Because I never been in love before
See I use to be a player and
All of this is new to me
And this ain't what I'm used to see
Because I never been in love before


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*Talib Kweli - Never Been In Love*

Are you asleep, are you in a dream?
The copper shades of a morning
Distant lights beckon and fade
Unwritten songs of another day

I fear that you would never be
Every song in the world for me
I took your hand, led you astray
You cursed the worlds I longed to save.
Is heaven to you a perfect place?
The look of sorrow on a sufferer's face
A field of lives to sow and to reap
That some of us will never see?

Why is it I don't feel the same?
Are my longings to be blamed
For not seeing heaven like you would see
Why is a song the world for me?

What is forgiveness?
It's just a dream
What is forgiveness?
It's everything


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

^ And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead- Another Morning Stoner

[Verse One: Last Emp]
1993, shortly before Thanksgiving
I got the call, she said Jamal, Derek is no longer living
Softly she spoke, is this a joke? Man you gotta be kidding
As my question was raised this explanation was given
A meaningless death made me question the meaning of life
Does my body remain at rest like when I'm sleeping at night?
Will I burn in eternal hell or will I find paradise?
Be rejected or ressurected like the body of Christ?
Is it like purgatory, the story described by the Catholics?
Or Nirvana that Buddhists honor in both theory and practice?
Like I study in my college philosophy classes
Or do my molecules and atoms travel back to the gases?
I mean, what I like to know, is where my spirit goes?
After the curtains close, on my final show?
Is there a pain it brings? Enjoy my favorite things?
Visit ancient kings? Hear the angels sing?
Who'll answer these said the great MCs
My man Gribbles battling a debilitating disease
He said you see a brother like me is willing to fight
And everytime I question death my only answer is life

[Chorus]
One life, yeahhh
And my God will set me free
Am I living in this moment
Am I living righteously
It gets haaarrdddd
But I know I got to keep on
I'm trying so hard to be strooonnnggg

[Verse Two: Poetic]
Paralyzed on the bathroom floor by pain
Last month I endured, but now I can't ignore
Feels like railroad spikes being stuck in my liver
Am I dying? Eyes crying, body starting to shiver
Crawl upstair from the basement calling my sister
(Sniff) Dawn help me, I ain't feeling too healthy
Stomach walls burning, head spinning and turning
Waiting for the EMS; 3:10 in the morning
Rush me to the emergency screaming like a newborn
The pain's too strong maybe my soul's trying to move on
They hook me to the I.V., put me through some X-Rays
Gave me Demerol to kill the pain that was the next phase
Early the next day in the hospital room
Moms and pops in the room, three or four docs in the room
Test results suggest your colon and your liver
Is so cancerous you got three months left
Me and Death is playing chess ever since then
My strength is the most high, my fam and close friends
The Last Emp and Set Free blessed me with a verse
Staying healthy comes first
Look at me things could be worse

[Chorus] - 2X

R.I.P. Poetic


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*"One Life" - The Last Emperor*
I really tried, Bro. About a guy named Poetic?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, it says Poetic, R.I.P...... sorry.

Here's A CLASSIC.

Money money money money, money 
Some people got to have it 
Some people really need it 
Listen to me y'all, do things, do things, do bad things with it 
You wanna do things, do things, do things, good things with it 
Talk about cash money, money 
Talk about cash money- dollar bills, yall

For the love of money 
People will steal from their mother 
For the love of money 
People will rob their own brother 
For the love of money 
People can't even walk the street 
Because they never know who in the world they're gonna beat 
For that lean, mean, mean green 
Almighty dollar, money

For the love of money 
People will lie, Lord, they will cheat 
For the love of money 
People don't care who they hurt or beat 
For the love of money 
A woman will sell her precious body 
For a small piece of paper it carries a lot of weight 
Call it lean, mean, mean green

Almighty dollar

I know money is the root of all evil 
Do funny things to some people 
Give me a nickel, brother can you spare a dime 
Money can drive some people out of their minds

Got to have it, I really need it 
How many things have I heard you say 
Some people really need it 
How many things have I heard you say 
Got to have it, I really need it 
How many things have I heard you say 
Lay down, lay down, a woman will lay down 
For the love of money 
All for the love of money 
Don't let, don't let, don't let money rule you 
For the love of money 
Money can change people sometimes 
Don't let, don't let, don't let money fool you 
Money can fool people sometimes 
People! Don't let money, dont let money change you, 
it will keep on changing, changing up your mind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

^ The O'Jays- For The Love Of Money

btw, you were right Dreamer, although POETIC was actually on the song, his verse was second. It was the last verse he recorded before he passed away. once again R.I.P. to Poetic

It's a story about two brothers, Rob and Vic
Grew up in the world alone
God forgot about them, hmm
Forced to fend for themselves
In the Rotten Apples of New York City
This story takes place, in 1993

How many nigs did we get so far?
I couldn't care to count
Just snatch em up quick
If he scream, I'ma put him out
I put the heat to his face to SHUT HIM UP
so I can dig him out
Went in his pockets and got the cash in some big amounts
I looked him dead cold in his eyes, *blast* without carin
If money speak, that explain the voices I've been hearin
You ain't really have to kill him
Yo God he moved -- but I lied
Damn, there's our sick stick-up turned homicide
So? That's the way our momma died
Is you with me I'ma slide

[both]
So we slid, had to get our gameplan together
Cause this little bit of stickup loot ain't lastin us forever
Desperate, on the edge with no place to go
We can't go back to the hood we stuck up everyone we know

Chorus: *sung*

For the love of money, people will rob from each other
For the love of money, people will steal from their mother
For the love of money, people will kill their own brother..

Now everytime I hear a fuckin siren, my heart skip a beat
I'm paranoid, every face I see I think he after me
Supposedly
we was supposed to be gettin work from this large cat
But since we know where he rest at -- we goin Bogart!
Son frontin so hard
Heard he had a hundred G's alone on his Gold Card
His crab wife showed me mad cash in her blouse
She said he the mad stash at the house
Couldn't pass up a jooks like this anyday
Anyway
on our way there, I'm feelin bad vibes
Yo kid don't say that
That's when we bumped heads
with vicks that we stuck from way back, up on Atlantic
The way them ****** lookin God they drivin mad frantic
Yo don't panic, trust me
What?
I jump back and bust em
Shots through they windshield, they ain't wearin shield
Hit the kid behind the steering wheel *car horn* it's the way I feel
In a state to kill I wanna watch him DIE
Wait and chill
We got bigger fish to fry, two L's later
in a Bed-Stuy elevator, got off the fifth floor
Water hit the skull, ready KICK THE DOOR
off the hinges
Bust shots right
Only thing I saw was a ***** four-four
His gun jammed
He tried to run and, reach for a knife
Shot him in the leg
So think about your life
and tell me where the loot's at
He said, "I'll tell you just don't shoot black!"
With the sight of fear, dragged him down six flight of stairs
to the basement, and in someway, he had a trap door in the pavement
Smacked him with the gun, kicked him out the way
Had to be at least 500 K
Now hear come the bitch, talkin bout her share of the wealth
So we put her and the husband out
and we went for self

Chorus

Yo, we fuckin came off!
Word
The plan was splendid
'Cept we got all this money, and can't even spend it
Shh, let's disappear
Yea yea
And be outta this place
So much dirt and shit we did it's hard to show our face
So we bounced out of town and went down to Miami
Cause most those cats we crabbed was like family
Now me and you beefin, nah it can't be true
It all started when all we had was just me and you
Now a whole different person is what I'm startin to see in you
'Member when we had the new Lex
with the two Techs, rollin to the duplex, drinkin Stout
Thinkin bout, what we gonna do next, we used to work tight
Half-assed cars, down to dirt bikes
Hopin everything will go right, with the snow white
and in number spots that flow all night
Up to this day it was all tight
Man, FUCK THAT!
You my little brother and we came out the same pussy
but I'ma kill you, you dummy, you FUCKED UP MY MONEY!
Nah, the money fucked YOU up
Tryin to say the money changed me?
What you think, I'm your brother, you got a gun in my face see
What??!
How can one tiny mistake, make you wannaerase me
Fuck that! You cut a side deal, that's why they raided the block
Now how the fuck I'm 'sposed to know the undercover was a cop
Son you been fuckin with them ******!
Look just put down the gun and let this bullshit slide
***** I ain't puttin down SHIT
I'm tellin you let's just chill man
FUCK THAT *****!
It don't gotta be this way man
WHAT *****? IT GOTTA BE THIS WAY!
IT DON'T GOTTA BE LIKE THIS MAN!
IT GOTTA BE *****!
THEN GO AHEAD AND PULL THE TRIGGER!!
THINK I WON'T? FUCK YOU!
YOU KNOW YOU AIN'T GON' DO IT!
FUCK YOU! *gun blasts*

Chorus cont. with - Don't let money change you.. - before fade


----------



## Amelia (Aug 10, 2004)

'Angel' by Sara Mclachlan


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

^ what are you talking about????


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Good answer Amelia.

It's your turn to post, but hopefully you won't mind if I do one......

I recommend getting your heart trampled to anyone
I recommend walking around naked in your living room
Swallow it down, what a jagged little pill
It feels so good, swimming in your stomach
Wait until the dust settles

You live, you learn
You love you learn
You cry you learn
You lose you learn
You bleed you learn
You scream, you learn

I recommend biting off more than you can chew to anyone
I certainly do
I recommend sticking your foot in your mouth at any time
Feel free
Throw it down, the caution blocks you from the wind
Hold it up, to the rays
You wait and see when the smoke clears

Wear it out, the way a three year old would do
Melt it down, you're gonna have to eventually anyway
The fire trucks are coming up around the bend....

You grieve you learn
You choke you learn
You laugh you learn
You choose you learn
You pray you learn
You ask you learn
You live you learn


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Jagged Little Pill - Alanis Morissette*
cool album


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Alanis Morrisette-Jagged Little Pill

Trouble 
Oh trouble set me free 
I have seen your face 
And it's too much too much for me

Trouble 
Oh trouble can't you see 
You're eating my heart away 
And there's nothing much left of me

I've drunk your wine 
You have made your world mine 
So won't you be fair 
So won't you be fair

I don't want no more of you 
So won't you be kind to me 
Just let me go where 
I'll have to go there

Trouble 
Oh trouble move away 
I have seen your face 
and it's too much for me today

Trouble 
Oh trouble can't you see 
You have made me a wreck 
Now won't you leave me in my misery

I've seen your eyes 
and I can see death's disguise 
Hangin' on me 
Hangin' on me

I'm beat, I'm torn 
Shattered and tossed and worn 
Too shocking to see 
Too shocking to see

Trouble 
Oh trouble move from me 
I have paid my debt 
Now won't you leave me in my misery

Trouble 
Oh trouble please be kind 
I don't want no fight 
And I haven't got a lot of time

Extra credit: What movie was this song written for?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Caught this one on the radio today.

Listen as your day unfolds
Challenge what the future holds
Try and keep your head up to the sky
Lovers, they may cause you tears
Go ahead release your fears
Stand up and be counted
Don't be ashamed to cry

You gotta be
You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, love will save the day

Herald what your mother said
Readin' the books your father read
Try to solve the puzzles in your own sweet time
Some may have more cash than you
Others take a different view
My oh my heh, hey
You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, love will save the day

Don't ask no questions, it goes on without you
Leaving you behind if you can't stand the pace
The world keeps on spinning
You can't stop it, if you try to
This time it's danger staring you in the face
Oh oh oh Remember

Listen as your day unfolds
Challenge what the future holds
Try and keep your head up to the sky
Lovers, they may cause you tears
Go ahead release your fears

My oh my heh, hey, hey
You gotta be
You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together

All I know, all I know, love will save the day
You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold
You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard
You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger
You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm
You gotta stay together
All I know, all I know, love will save the day


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn Gimp man, we posted at the same time. Well two tunes up for review?
8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Trouble, Set Me Free - Cat Stevens*

Was this in Harold and Maude. Another classic? Compose for it? That doesn't seem right.

All up for grabs here.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*YOU GOTTA BE*-DES'REE

YOU CAN POST SOME MORE DREAMER


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep, Harold and Maude. Cat Stevens did the whole soundtrack. Spoiler here for those who haven't seen the movie, so you can stop reading now. I think "Trouble" is the song playing at the end after she dies and he drives the car off the cliff. That is a classic, though, kind of disturbing, no offense to any 80 year olds on this board. What am I saying? They don't know how to use the interweb. LOL.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, this is from memory as a lyrics site almost grabbed my computer again. Sheesh.... correct any inaccuracies as needed.

(Gimpy, did Cat Stevens record all those songs for the entire film, or did he have many already composed that he agreed be used in the film? I know the film is all Cat Stevens songs. All excellent. Yup, it's at the end of the film. Cult classic! I think in college I saw it 10 times.)

OK.....

Levon wears his war wound like a crown.
He calls his child Jesus,
because he likes the name,
and he sends him to the finest school in town.

Levon, Levon likes his money.
He makes a lot they say.
Spends his days, counting,
in a garage, by the motorway.

He was born a pauper to a pawn
On a Christmas day
when The New York Times said
"God is Dead, and The War's Begun."
Alvin Tostig has a son today.

And he shall be Levon.
And he shall be a good man.
And he shall be Levon.
In tradition with the family plan.
And he shall be Levon.
And he shall be a good man.
He shall be Levon.

Levon sells cartoon balloons in town.
The family business thrives.
Jesus blows up balloons all day,
sits on the porch swing watching them fly.
And Jesus, he wants to go to Venus.
Leave Levon far behind.
Take a balloon and go sailing,
while Levon, Levon slowly dies.....

He was born a pauper to a pawn
On a Christmas day
When The New York Times said
"God is Dead, and The War's Begun."
Alvin Tostig has a son today.

And he shall be Levon.
And he shall be a good man.
And he shall be Levon.
In tradition with the family plan.
And he shall be Levon.
And he shall be a good man.
He shall be Levon.........

(Goes to show you how often I played that album!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

Elton and Bernie - Levon

And now that it's all over
The birds can nest again
I'll only show when the sun comes out
I'll shine only when starts to rain

And if you want a drink
Just squeeze my hand
And wine will flow into the land
And feed my lambs

For I am a mirror
I can reflect the moon
I will write songs for you
I'll be your silver spoon

I'm sorry I took your time
I am the poem that doesn't rhyme
Just turn back a page
I'll waste away, I'll waste away.

(I've listened to the album a few times as well)


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Goodbye-E.J.

I'm pretty sure Stevens wrote the songs for the movie. I remember reading an interview about it and he said the movie was just quirky enough for him to take the job.

I am an American aquarium drinker
I assassin down the avenue
I'm hiding out in the big city blinking
What was I thinking when I let go of you?

Let's forget about the tongue-tied lightning
Let's undress just like cross-eyed strangers
This is not a joke, so please stop smiling
What was I thinking when I said it didn't hurt?

I want to glide through those brown eyes dreaming
Take it from the inside, baby hold on tight
You were so right when you said that I've been drinking
What was I thinking when I said good night?

I want to hold you in the Bible-black predawn
You're quite a quiet domino, bury me now
Take off your Band-Aid because I don't believe in touchdowns
What was I thinking when I said hello?

I'd always thought that if I held you tightly
You'd always love me like you did back then
Then I fell asleep and the city kept blinking
What was I thinking when I let you back in?

I am trying to break your heart
I am trying to break your heart
But still I'd be lying if I said it wasn't easy
I am trying to break your heart

Disposable Dixie-cup drinking
I assassin down the avenue
I'm hiding out in the big city blinking
What was I thinking when I let go of you?

loves you
I'm the man who loves you


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

^ Wilco- I Am Trying To Break Your Heart

When your mind ain't right, and it's hard to sleep
And you try to hide the pain, but your scars are deep
***** look me in my eyes and tell me what you see, yeah..
When your mind ain't right, and it's hard to sleep
And you try to hide the pain, but your scars are deep
***** look me in my eyes and tell me what you see..

[Verse]
And my heart is like
There's one thing poppa told me
If nothin else in this world, it's how to survive
When I'm against all odds, and when the odds against me
I travel wherever my path may lead
Knowin nobody got my back like me
I'm gonna survive
And if you walk in my shoes
Guarantee you'll be just like me
And my heart is like
And if you leave me alone in the V with the chrome
I won't hurt nothin, but I need to be alone
*****.. just me and my Sam Cooke tapes
And my heart is like
And baby if you don't understand
Then I gotta let you go... go... go...
Geah, I'm sorry baby
And my heart is like
I'm talkin all along the way
With all I used to say, I almost couldn't take it
Said I wouldn't make it, to be twenty-one
I'ma stand up on my own two
And my heart is like
I've travelled high and low and
If there's one thing I know I know I know
I know how to survive

When your mind ain't right, and it's hard to sleep
And you try to hide the pain, but your scars are deep
***** look me in my eyes and tell me what you see, yeah..
(And my heart is like)
When your mind ain't right, and it's hard to sleep
And you try to hide the pain, but your scars are deep
***** look me in my eyes and tell me what you see..
(And my heart is like)

***** I'm a soldier, ain't nobody gon' hold me down
Hold me down, nah
Now that I'm closer, all the snakes play me closely now
And my soul is like
Homey I'm a soldier, ain't nobody gon' hold me down
And my mind is like
Now that I'm closer, all the snakes play me closely now
And my soul is like
Just livin on the edge homey ain't no joke
And nah baby bro I don't smoke, but go ahead
Playa.. playahhh
You can like that, I'm good
And my soul is like
And baby if you don't understand
Then I gotta let you go... go... go...
I'm sorry baby
I remember when they hated on me but I made it homey yea
I remember when they hated on me, YEAH
Don't smile at me now, YEAHHHH
And my soul is like
If you wasn't there for the bad, ***** don't come when it's good
Naw dawg, it ain't all good
Wonder what made him think it was still all good, YEAHHHH
And my soul is like

[Chorus - substitute "and my soul is like" for Joe's solo lines]


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Survivor - Joe Budden*

Love this.... who did the original recording?
-----------------------
When I see the sign that points one way
The lot we used to pass by every day

Just walk away Renee
You won't see me follow you back home
The empty sidewalks on my block are not the same
You're not to blame

From deep inside the tears I'm forced to cry
From deep inside the pain I chose to hide

Just walk away Renee
You won't see me follow you back home
Now as the rain beats down upon my weary eyes
For me it cries

Your name and mine inside a heart upon a wall
Still finds a way to haunt me though they're so small

Just walk away Renee
You won't see me follow you back home
Now as the rain beats down upon my weary eyes
For me it cries

Just walk away Renee
You won't see me follow you back home
The empty sidewalks on my block are not the same
You're not to blame


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Walk Away Renee* - Rick Price

There's a thorntree in the garden
If you know just what I mean
And I hate to hurt your feelings
Cause it's not the way it seems
And I miss her
She's the only one I've cared for
The only one of known
And noone ever shared the love
That we alone had know
And I miss her
But it all seems so strange to me
That she will never turn her back on me
Or leave without a last goodby
And if she winds up walking the streets
Loving every other man she meets
Who'll be the one to ask her why
Oh Lord I hope it's not me
And if I never see her face again
I never hold her hand
And if she's in somebody's arms
Well you know I'll understand
And I miss her

(From memory. Maybe a few words off. Still love the song.)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ooooo Ooooo Oooooo Mr. Clapton!

*Derek and the Dominos - There's a Throntree in the Garden*

Layla... ba, ba, ba, ba, ba deedle deedle deedle da... oh Hell I want to here* these songs. Here* da musique an all!

* Good grief HEAR


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, some of you may puke but I love this lady, she's 8)

No matter how hard I try
You keep pushing me aside
And I can't break through
There's no talking to you
It's so sad that you're leaving
It takes time to believe it
But after all is said and done
You're gonna be the lonely one

Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough
Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough

What am I supposed to do?
Sit around and wait for you?
Well I can't do that
And there's no turning back
I need time to move on
I need love to feel strong
'Cause I've got time to think it through
And maybe I'm too good for you

Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough
Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough

Well I know that I'll get through this
'Cause I know that I am strong
I don't need you anymore
I don't need you anymore
I don't need you anymore
No, I don't need you anymore

Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough
Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough

Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough
Do you believe in life after love?
I can feel something inside me say
I really don't think you're strong enough


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

Dreamer, thats:

*Cher* with Believe.

I dont have time right now to post a new song.
Who wants to?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

and now for something completely out of character..........

Think of me while you're walkin' down the street
Scheming ways for us to meet
I know that you'd like to fool around
You know I'm the hottest thing in town.

You're getting closer
Hot on my trail
I'm the queen bee baby
So you just can't fail

Cuz I'm your dream dream baby
I'm your sweet thing baby
You're always worried that I'm not gonna stay
Cuz when the dreaming ends you know I'll fade away.

Haunting you every day and night
Haunting you till the early morning light
And you want me if you know what's right
I'm your No. 1 lady, sheer delight

Dream baby
Dream dream baby
You're always worried I'll split the scene
Cuz like all good things I'm fading with your dreams.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*DREAM BABY*-BANANARAMA


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

HERES MY FIRST GO AT PUTTING UP SOME LYRICS

Like a desert needs rain
Like a town needs a name
I need your love
Like a drifter needs a room
Hawkmoon 
I need your love

Like a rhythm unbroken
Like drums in the night 
Like sweet soul music
Like sunlight
I need your love

Like coming home
and you don't know where you've been
Like black coffee
Like nicotine
I need your love

When the night has no end
And the day yet to begin 
As the room spins around
I need your love

Like a phoenix rising
Needs a holy tree
Like the sweet revenge
Of a bitter enemy
I need your love


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

U2 - Hawkmoon 269.
Welcome to the thread dreamcatcher 

And...........I don't have another in mind right now. Wendy - I posted for you yesterday, maybe you can do the same for me. Or anybody else....


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

So nice when I don't have to rip something out of my memory :shock:

May I?

Love this oldie....

Won't you come see about me?
I'll be alone, dancing, you know it will be me
Tell me your troubles and doubts
Giving me everything inside and out
Love's strange, so real in the dark
Think of the tender things that we were working on
Slow change may pull us apart
When the light gets into your heart, Baby 
Don't you forget about me
Don't, don't, don't, don't
Don't you forget about me

Will you stand above me
Look my way, never love me
Rain keeps falling
Rain keeps falling
Down, down, down
Will you recognize me?
Call my name?
Gonna walk on fire
Rain keeps falling
Rain keeps falling
Down, down, down

Don't you try and pretend
It's my beginning
We'll win in the end
I won't harm you
Or touch your defences
Vanity, insecurity, yeah

Don't you forget about me
I'll be alone, dancing, you know it, baby
Going to take you apart
I'll build us back together a heart, baby

Don't you forget about me
Don't, don't, don't, don't
Don't you forget about me

As you walk on by
Will you call my name?
As you walk on by
Will you call my name?
When you walk away

Oh, will you walk away?
Will walk away
Oh, call my name
Will you call my name?
Will you walk on by?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

(psst. Dreamer. That's - Don't (don't don't don't) you, Forget About Me - Simple Minds. I'm only on here for a sec, and don't have time to post another. Sorry. Great tune though.)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

"...fruit flies like a banana." :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Um terri*? Wrong thread. You want the "I'm waaay tooo stressed and am making no sense" post, further down.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok Sc, something in return for you:

You had something to hide
Should have hidden it, shouldn?t you
Now you?re not satisfied
With what you?re being put through

It?s just time to pay the price
For not listening to advice
And deciding in your youth
On the policy of truth

Things could be so different now
It used to be so civilised
You will always wonder how
It could have been if you?d only lied

It?s too late to change events
It?s time to face the consequence
For delivering the proof
In the policy of truth

Never again
Is what you swore
The time before
Never again
Is what you swore
The time before

Now you?re standing there tongue tied
You?d better learn your lesson well
Hide what you have to hide
And tell what you have to tell

You?ll see your problems multiplied
If you continually decide
To faithfully pursue
The policy of truth

Never again
Is what you swore
The time before
Never again
Is what you swore
The time before


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

(pssst...sc, i think i see as Dreamer's byline the quote that includes the part i wrote about the banana's. do i see it or am i that stressed?  )

Sorry Wendy, don't know that tune. It's time for a gimme.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry terri, my bad. Although this thread is called "Name That Tune", not "notice that postcript". 
(be sure and say something nice to your asterisk for me).

I think I know Wendy's but don't have time to post another right now. Hopefully hers will still be up when I go home for lunch and have a minute....


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

back.

Wendy's is done by Depeche Mode..........but I cannot for the life of me think of the name of the tune. Do I get half credit?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

The Policy Of Truth, Sc.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

since noone has posted new lyrics I will

[It's the way I hold you (x7)]

I will never forget the day that we first met
I wasn't even feelin you then but worse yet
I was all up in the mix with one of your friends
and when you seen us you would always give me one of your grins
like if I only knew what I was missin
I would quit kissing on this chick and change my position
I really thought you and my man was a better match
I never thought you was the type that I could catch
I used to see you out in the park with different cats
them big willie types that rocked them pimp hats
had every other guy on the block trying to get you
wishing that they had that rap to get with you
felt you was out of my league
its like if you was silk and linen then I was fatigue
I never would have pictured you and me together
but its like the way I hold you we was meant to be together
come on.

[Chorus]
[It's the way I hold you (x8)]

The way I hold you it feels so good (yeah)
I don't ever wanna let you go(a-ha)
can't see you with nobody else, (no)
I just really had to let you know,(yeah)
It's the way I hold you
It's the way I hold you
It's the way I hold you

Now I spend most of my time just being with you
early on I was afraid to be seen with you
cuz I knew cats would do anything they could
to stop us from being together, its all good
they was mad cuz I got you and they didn't
some even tried to approach me I'm not kidding
had to be ten times I got into a fight
with ****** tried to say I wasn't hitting it right -
They kept on hating just kept on waiting
hoping that we'd break up but we kept dating
never knew it would be so hard to be with you
I should make it easy on my self and just quit you.

[Make it easy on myself x2)
I need to make it easy on my self
Yup, I need to make it easy on my self
Yup, I need to make it easy on my self
and just leave you alone

No Wait! When I hold you if feels so great
I realize and recognize that you're my soul mate
Its us forever had to let you know
its like I told you imma hold you never let you go
come on.

[Chorus]

One-Two check it
you should have known from way back I tried to amp you
try to speak on your skillz when other ****** felt me
but you know that if you wasn't with me they can't even hear you right
and if you try to snatch me up it'd probably turn into a fight
I been through my phases with cats and chicks
I know you seen me chillin' with fake players
who tried to grab me in the club and dance with me on the stage in gators
they say you just hatin
-you jealous of the money that they're makin
Peep stripper broads, thugs in golds and punks
Cats would front, get me high with all the smoke from the blunts
its not love its just lust
they always put me down when shit gets rough,
I can't do it alone, I need someone to hold me right tell me their feelings
speak on us to they boys, that's why we dealin
****** startin rumors like we ain't chilling or split up
when you've been writing poems for me just to shut they lip up
and there's still cats who try to touch me when they spot me alone
try to tap me just to see if im turned on
but it's the way you speak to me
its like we on the same frequency
and when you hold me, you make peak
come on

[Chorus]


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBro, you don't strike me as a Wilco fan, taking in regard the artists' whose lyrics you normally put up. Can I call you out on cheating? I'm guilty, too. Don't worry, no one was getting it anyway so someone needed to break the silence.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

I think mostly everyone has googled some lyrics


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I will say that I have been known to use some assistance at times. 

I was going to say earlier, then I deleted it, but now I'm going to say that I thought your song lyrics reminded me of your usual lyrics. The only thing I think is different is that this one appears to be a love song.

You in love, Soul? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

i wish terri, i wish


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

J'aimerais tant voir Syracuse
L'ile de Paques et Kairouan
El les grands oiseaux qui s'amusent
A glisser l'aile sous le vent.......

Voir le jardins de Babylone
Et le palais du Grand Lama
Rever des amants de Verone
Au sommet du Fuji Yama...

Voir le pays du matin calme
Aller pecher le cormoran
Et m'enivrer de vin de palme
En ecoutant chanter le vent.....

Avant que ma jeunesse s'use
Et que mes printemps soient partis
J'aimerais tant voir Syracuse
Pour m'en souvenir a Paris.

or if you'd rather.........same artist:

Bah, bah, bah, bah, bah, bah, bah
Bah, bah, bah, bah, bah,
Pressure, pushing down on me
Pressing down on you, no man ask for
Under pressure, that burns a building down
Splits a family in two
Puts people on the streets

Bah, bah, bah, bah, bah, bah
Bah, bah, bah, bah, bah, bah

That's O.K.
It's the terror of knowing
What this world is about
Watching some good friends
Screaming "Let Me Out!"
Pray tomorrow takes me higher
Pressure on the streets, people on the streets

Doh doh doh bah bah bah bah
O-K C

Hippin' around, kick my brains around the floor
These are the days it never rains but it pours
People on the streets, people on the streets.

It's the terror of knowing
What this world is about.
Watching some good friends
Screaming "Let Me Out!"
Pray tomorrow takes me higher
Pressure on people, people on the streets.

Turned away from it all, like a blind man
Sat on a fence but it don't work
Keep coming up with love
But it's so slashed and torn
Why why why?
Love love love love

Insanity laughs, under pressure we're cracking
Can't we give ourselves on more chance
Why can't we give love one more change
Why can't we give love, give love, give love.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, the second one is Queen with David Bowie-Under Pressure

I don't speak Japanese.

Here's an easy one.

Now I've heard there was a secret chord 
That David played, and it pleased the Lord 
But you don't really care for music, do you? 
It goes like this 
The fourth, the fifth 
The minor fall, the major lift 
The baffled king composing Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah 
Hallelujah

Your faith was strong but you needed proof 
You saw her bathing on the roof 
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew her 
She tied you 
To a kitchen chair 
She broke your throne, and she cut your hair 
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

You say I took the name in vain 
I don't even know the name 
But if I did, well really, what's it to you? 
There's a blaze of light 
In every word 
It doesn't matter which you heard 
The holy or the broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah

I did my best, it wasn't much 
I couldn't feel, so I tried to touch 
I've told the truth, I didn't come to fool you 
And even though 
It all went wrong 
I'll stand before the Lord of Song 
With nothing on my tongue but Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah 
Hallelujah, Hallelujah


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

"Under Pressure" is correct, though I was thinking of Annie Lennox's version. First one is "Syracuse", which I thought was a gimmie as she does it in English as well and it sounds about the same.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

See girl lately Ive been noticing you
You never come around no more
You never show your face no more
And I wonder why, baby

See girl lately Ive been watching you, girl
And you seem so lost in another world
And its driving me crazy
Not knowing whats on your mind

Talk to me, talk to me
Tell me,

Who, keeps changing your, 
Who, keeps changing your, 
Who, keeps changing your,
Who, keeps changing your mind?
(repeat)

I need to know, I need to know, I need to know
For my peace of mind
Tell me

Who, keeps changing your mind?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Gimpy's is Hallelujah by Jeff Buckley.

Wendy, I don't know yours.

sc, did you see where the Eagles Greatest Hits album was voted the best album of like forever and ever?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Terri, its "Who Keeps Changing Your Mind" by the South Street Players.
Maybe not so well-known as I thought.

You put up a new song?

PS: Sorry I hadnt seen Gimpy's song


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

No my dear, you put up another song. I am on the locked down computer and only have old country music cd's around here from which to rob any lyrics. Ya know, sc hates country...most of the time. :?

Please put up another one...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

thanks Wendy, I was clueless with your song....

Here's an easier one:

Desperate for changing
Starving for truth
I'm closer to where I started
Chasing after you
I'm falling even more in love with you
Letting go of all I've held onto
I'm standing here until you make me move
I'm hanging by a moment here with you.

Forgetting all I'm lacking
Completely incomplete
I'll take your invitation
You take all of me now....

I've falling even more in love with you
Letting go of all I've held onto
I'm standing here until you make me move
I'm hanging by a moment here with you.
I'm living for the only thing I know
I'm running and now quite sure where to go
And I don't know what I'm diving into
Just hanging by a moment here with you

There's nothing else to lose
There's nothing else to find
There's nothing in the world
That can change my mind
There is nothing else.

Desperate for changing
Starving for truth
I'm closer to where I started
Chasing after you.......


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Sc, I LOVE that song:

*Hanging By A Moment (here with you)* by Lifehouse

Great choice!

I WILL put up a new one now.
In a minute.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

nothing like a good love song that people love. I was singing along to that one on the way to work this morning........


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Sc with all your language skills, maybe you know this song:

La parola non ?
N? sapore, n? idea
Ma due occhi monelli
Petali d'orchidea
Se nana
Ooh... vive

Ti sento
La musica si muove appena
Ma ? un mondo che mi scoppia dentro
Ti sento
Un brivido lungo la schiena
Un colpo che fa pieno centro
Mi ami o no?
Mi ami o no?
Mi ami o...

Che mi resta di te
Della mia poesia
Mentre l'ombra del sonno
Lenta scivola via

Se nana
Ooh... vive
Ooh...

Ti sento
Bellissima statua sommersa
Seduti, sdraiati, panciati
Ti sento
Atlantide isola persa
Amanti soltanto accennati
Mi ami o no?
Mi ami o no?
Mi ami o no?

Ti sento
Deserto lontano miraggio
La sabbia che muove a cercarmi
Ti sento
Nell'aria un amore selvaggio
Vorrei incontrarti

Mi ami o no?
Mi ami o no?
Mi ami o no?

Ti sento
Vorrei incontrarti


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Italian is not my speciality. I can fake my way through basic conversation, but reading it is another thing. This song is saying something about..........do you love me or not.....I want to meet you.

I will guess "Mi Ami O No", artist unknown.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Italian looks a lot like Spanish. I use to be semi-fluent in Spanish in high school but forgot most of it. I'm pretty sure I could pick it up again quickly, though.

I HATE The Eagles. I used to like them but after too many years of listening to classic rock stations, I never want to hear another Eagles song again. The same goes with The Steve Miller Band. Will anybody support my theory that Eagles fans love to hang out at the Applebee's happy hour...or Ruby Tuesday or O'Charleys?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

The song I posted is "Ti Sento" (=I feel you) by Matia Bazar.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

All simple monkeys with alien babies 
Amphetamines for boys 
Crucifixes for ladies 
Sampled and soulless 
Worldwide and real webbed 
You sell all the living 
For more safer dead

Anything to belong

[Chorus]
Rock is deader than dead 
Shock is all in your head 
Your sex and your dope is all that were fed 
So fuck all your protests and put them to bed

God is in the T.V.

1,000 mothers are praying for it 
We're so full of hope 
And so full of shit 
Build a new god to medicate and to ape 
Sell us ersatz dressed up and real fake

Anything to belong

Rock is deader than dead

[Chorus repeat]

God is in the T.V.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

This Eagles fan hangs out at a dive called "O'Brians". Where you can play pool, watch/get into fights, and listen to Eagles music all night long..........

My question is, wouldn't somebody who mentions the Eagles and Steve Miller band even in the same paragraph together, let alone the same sentence - be most likely to be found at McDonalds agonizing over the value meal choices, thinking...."gee, I wonder which one really is the best deal"?

Me placere tomarle en O'Brians. Seria interesante ver cuanto tiempo usted duraria. (Spanish gimpy, just for you.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Wendy, yours is Rock is Dead, by Marilyn Manson.

Well baby, there you stand
With your little head, down in your hands
Oh, my God, you can't believe, it's happening again
Your baby's gone, and you're all alone
and it looks like the end.
And you're back out on the street.
And you're tryin', to remember.
How will you start it over?
You don't what became (if you can)
You don't care much for a stranger's touch
But you can't hold your man.
You never thought you'd be alone, this far down the line
And I know what's been on, your, mind.......
You're afraid it's all been wasted time.

The autumn leaves, have got you thinkin
About the first time, that you fell.
You didn't love the boy too much, no no
You just loved the boy too well. Farewell.

So you live, from day to day
And you dream about tomorrow, oh.
and the hours go by like minutes
and the shadows come to stay
So you, take a little something to
Make them go away.
And I could have done so many things baby,
If I could only stop my mind, from wondrin' what
I left behind.
And from worryin' 'bout this wasted time.
Ooh, another love, has come and gone.
And the years, keep rushing on.
I remember what you told me, before you went out on your own.
"Sometimes to keep it together, you got to leave it alone."
So you can get on with your search baby,
And I can get on with mine.
And maybe someday we, will, find.......
That it wasn't really wasted time.

I know I've posted this one before, but I like it. Regarding the Eagles getting lots of air time on classic rock type stations, I have to admit their popular appeal has always bothered me a bit. As if it's more cool somehow to support some band nobody has or ever will hear of. 
I try not to hold it against them though. It's not like it's their fault people like their stuff. Might just be because it's good music. 
And...............terri*.............we've got somebody in here dissing the Eagles..............


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

^ The Eagles- Wasted Time

[Verse 1]
She was on her way to becoming a college graduate
Wouldn't even stop to talk to the average kid
The type of latina I'd sit and contemplate marriage with
Fuck the horse and carriage shit, her love was never for hire
Disciplined, intellectual beauty's what I desire
Flyer than Salma Hayek or Jennifer Lopez
Everyone told me, kickin' it to her was hopeless
At first I just thought, she didn't mess with broke kids
The thug ****** always talking about, how they smoke kids
But the rich-sniff-coke kids got no play
"I'm not even interested" is what her body language would say
Everyone around the way, gave up trying to get in it
It didn't matter how good your game was, she wasn't with it
On the block, bitches was jealous, but wouldn't admit it
Talk shit, and deny to everyone that they did it
'Cause they regreted the long list of ****** that they let hit it
And no one ever gave them shit except McDonald's and did-dick
Smoking weed with thoughts of envy, whenever they lit it
She smoked intelligently and they bit it, always trying to copy
But when they tried to use her vocab, they sounded sloppy
She had a style, all her own, respectful and pure
I was sick in the head for her, and there wasn't a cure

[Hook - Jean Grae]
Don't you know that, time waits for no man
Not fate, it's all planned
I'm blessed just to know you
I've loved and I've lost just to hold you all night
Can't find, a reason why
God came, to you and I
If I had the chance again, I'd never let you go
Hold tight to your love, 'cause you never know

[Verse 2]
Her eyes are brown and beautiful, yet empty and sad
I used to talk to her occasionally, and she was glad
That I wasn't just another ***** trying to get in it
So every now and then we'd stop and talk for a minute
I didn't have a gimmick so the minutes turned to hours
On her birthday, I gave her a poem with flowers
Then I took her out to dinner after her cousin's baby shower
We talked about, power to the people and such
We spent more time together but it was never enough
I never tried to sneak a touch, or even cop a feel
I was too interested, in keeping it real
Perfectly honest and complete, she would always call me "carino,"
And never Technique, bought me a new book to read every 2 or 3 weeks
Forever changing the expression of my thoughts when I speak
It was because of her, I even deaded all of my freaks
She convinced me, to stop hangin' out on the streets
To stop robbin' and stealin', from people like you
Instead I took her out to the Apollo and the Bronx Zoo
Mu sail en Barrio (?) and the Metropolitan too
Got to the point when I was either with her or my crew
So I decided one day, to tell her my feelings was true
I couldn't live without her so I told her, facing my fears
But honey's only response, was a face full of tears
She could only sob hysterically, holding me tight
I tried to speak, but she wouldn't stop until I left sight
I felt like a moth who got himself too close to the light
Except I didn't burn, I turned cold after that night

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
I went on with my life, college and my career
Ended up locked up like an animal for a year
Where the C.O.'s talk to you like they were the overseer
Then I got sent to the hole, when my exit was near
At night in my cell, I'd close my eyes and I'd see her
Hold her close in my dreams, but when I woke she disappeared
Just an empty cell until the state gave me parole in the summer
came back, in tact and on track
But the fact of the matter, is I still felt cold
Even after my mother, hugged me, cryin' at home
My real ****** would catch me thinkin', out of my zone
Fuckin' lots of different women, but I still felt alone
Relatively well-known around the New York underground
But I kept thinking of her and how we used to be down
The sound of her voice, and the beautiful smell of her hair
Though gone physically, somehow it was still there
I had to do something, because the shit was too much to bear
So I went and visited the building where she used to live
The world looks a lot different after you do a bid
The way your life done changed
While primitive minds (are) still stuck in the same game
Like her cousin who was on the corner slangin' cocaine
Stepped in the lobby and tapped the button next to her last name
Her mom buzzed me up and hugged me up, like a mother oughta
But her facial expression changed, when I asked about her daughter

[Hook]

[Verse 4]
She told me that there was a note for me, that was left behind
She had left it there waiting, for such a long time
I was inclined to ask about it but she brought it up first
I saw a tear swelling up in her eye, and then she cursed
She told me where the letter was and I started thinking the worst
Reversed my position, stepped over and opened the door
And sure enough there was an envelope with my name on the floor
"Nobody loves you more than me carino" is what the letter said

"By the time you get to read this, I'll probably be dead
But when you left in '97 a part of me went to Heaven
I thank God at least I got to know what love really was
But it hurt me, to see what true love really does
'Cause even though we never made love, you were all that there was
It was because I loved you so much that I had to make you leave
You made me doubt the way I thought, you made me want to believe
And then I slipped up, and I let you get close to me
It was hard to not be openly when people spoke to me
This was not the way I thought my life was supposed to be
Baby don't you see, I had a blood transfusion that left me with HIV
Hoped the end exists for me since late in 1993
I died a virgin, I wish I could've given myself to you
I cried in the hospital because there was no one else but you
Promise that you'll meet me in paradise inevitably
No matter what, I'll keep your love forever with me"

What happened for the rest of the day is still a blur
But I remember wishing that I was dead, instead of her
She was buried on August 3rd
The story ends without a sequel
And now you know why Technique, don't fucking fall in love with people
Hold the person that you love closely if they're next to you
The one you love, not the person that'll simply have sex with you
Appreciate them to the fullest extent, and then beyond
'Cause you never really know what you got, until its gone


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

I dont know your song SoulBrotha, but I find the lyrics quite touching.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't know who it's by either, Soul, but I agree with Wendy in that it is a very touching song. So tell me Soul, you in love? :wink: I like this kinder, gentler Soul music. Thanks for posting it.

sc, well hell yes I read gimpy's slander! I thought about replying and then I thought, no, I will let sc kick this one around.  Gimpy, son, fellow Tennessian...the Eagles are *The Eagles*. For God sake's man, to trash them is akin to some kind of music mutiny! :twisted:

Well...I guess as usual it comes down to personal opinion. It's just yours is wrong!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

All in jest...kind of.  
terri*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

terri unfortunatly im not in " love" i wish. I just can't seem to find the right girl, which is probably why I still have a crush on this girl I went to High School with, but never really see. I should have tried to talk to her more in high school but I didn't like an idiot.

Oh well I guess


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

by the way the name of the song is

You Never Know by Immortal Technique, i figure most of you wouldn't know that, unless you Google'd it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Bro - you never did do that assignment I gave you, did you? Old people like me actually do have value you know - we can tell you what we would have done differently had we only known.......... 
Women can be very, very scary critters. That's because they have things that you want, not the least of which is the opportunity to be in love. And...........being in love is very good medicine for what ails you my friend. Could even be the cure. 
Try it again, for me O.K.? That assignment I mentioned before.

And, in honor of your hometown..........

She came from Providence, the one in Rhode Island
Where the old world shadows hang, heavy in the air.
She packed her hopes and dreams
like a refugee.
Just as her father came, across the sea.
She heard about a place, people were smiling
They spoke about the red man's way
and how they loved him. 
They came from everywhere
to the Great Divide.
Seeking a place to stand
or a place to hide.

Down in the crowded bars
out for a good time,
Can't wait to tell you all,
what it's like up there.
And they called it paradise
I don't know why.
Somebody laid the mountains low
while the town got high.

Then the chilly winds blew down
Across the desert.
Through the canyons of the coast
to the Malibu.
Where the pretty people play,
hungry for power.
To light their neon way
and give 'em things to do.

Some rich men came and raped the land
Nobody caught 'em
Put up a bunch of ugly boxes, and Jesus, 
people bought 'em.
And they called it paradise
The place to be
They watched the hazy sun, sinking in the sea.

You can leave it all behind
and sail to Lahaina
Just like the missionaries did, so many years ago.
They even brought a neon sign: "Jesus is Coming"
Brought the white man's burden down
Brought the white man's reign.

Who will provide the grand design?
What is yours, and what is mine?
Cause there is no more new frontier
We have got to make it here.

We satisfy our endless needs and
justify our bloody deeds.
In the name of destiny, and in the name of God.

And you can see them there,
On Sunday morning.
Stand up and sing about
what it's like up there.
They call is paradise
I, don't know why.
You call someplace paradise,
you can kiss it goodbye.

(bout the tenth time I've posted that one. But I just played/sang it, and gee oh boy do I like it.)


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

The Eagles lost all my respect when they sold their souls on their Hell Freezes tour and were selling tickets for $160. I ended up getting a free ticket to one of those shows back in 1994 because my friend's dad worked for the arena or something. Anyway, the show was actually pretty good but they did something like 4 or 5 encores. You know how full of yourselves you have to be to play that many encores? I finally left because I got tired of it. A band should NEVER play more than 2 encores.

The Eagles latest song, "Hole in the World" is an abomination.

99% of people who like the Eagles also like the Steve Miller Band. They can also be found hanging out at Hooters, Planet Hollywood or The Hard Rock Cafe, and ESPNzone


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

knock, knock...excuse me? 

now gimpy, i admit $160 is steep. was that in TN? i think some big names get that much money. look at the pro sports guys for God's sake. also, to me, the more a band keeps taking the time to come back and play more encores is GREAT. how can that be wrong? i always want more, more, more at a concert. is that wierd now? mpi? (musically politically incorrect)
and i must admit, though i have on vacation been to one or two of the restaurants you mention...i am usually to be found at a much higher end establishment or a dump with good eats, ya know? 

the above is basically all in fun. hey, we all like music. you really are far more knowledgeable than me. i just like The Eagles, what can i say? :wink:

let's see...Bro posted who his song was by, so i guess anyone (but me) can post some new lyrics. on with the game peoples.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd be interested to hear where you came up with such detailed scientific data, but several people I know adore the Eagles but can't stand the Steve Miller Band - a manufactured group with one half-way decent album and nothing more. And this latest list of hangouts for us Henley-heads.........is that in addition to the selections you offered earlier? I must be in a different socio-economic bracket than you, as the only one of those listed I have ever set foot in is Hooters Manhattan, and then only to pick up Janine after work. Or maybe it was for a t-shirt, I can't recall now. And I guess if I'm to be completely honest, my boy did later pop into ESPNZone. This while I was outside looking at all the pretty billboards in Times Square. So many colors........

A big part of why I like the Eagles so much is because they were who I listened to when I was still in school. And before DP. Lots of their songs bring back lots of good memories for me. Also - I learned how to play most of their good songs way back, and for some reason still can. It's a form of therapy for me I think.

I will let you get back to your McMusings now..........and the (Eagles) song I posted is still up for grabs.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

My theory has TONS of scientific evidence to support it. I lost it all though.

I admit I used to go to Hooters a few times a year back in college. It's a good place to get really hammered and act like an ass. I went to Hard Rock Cafe once when I was like 10 or 11 and bought a T-Shirt. Their was a time in the late 80s and early 90s when Hard Rock Cafe shirts were the coolest things ever. Kind of like Vuarnet France t-shirts. I've never actually been to Planet Hollywood or ESPN Zone.

And Terri, that tour was in 1994 and $160 was unheard of back then. Since then, Ticketmaster has learned they can drive up ticket prices to no end so it's pretty common these days with artists like Madonna and Prince. I remember going to see the Allman Brothers in 1994 and it was like $20. The price has doubled since then and they have all these bullshit fees like maintenance fees (?) which make the final price $50. Yeah, it was at Thompson-Boling Arena in Knoxville. You say your from TN? Whereabouts?

I like encores, it was just getting really old. They would leave stage, wait 3 or 4 minutes while everyone is screaming, and come back again. Did it over and over. And the thing was I knew they were coming back because there were certain big songs they hadn't played yet and I knew they wouldn't quit without playing them, so the novelty factor wore off pretty fast. They could have just played those songs in the main set and played two encores, but they had to have the satisfaction of everybody screaming over them and have their already inflated egos blow their heads up.

This is all in fun and games just in case you didn't know already

"Lyin Eyes" is an awesome song. I also like "Tequila Sunrise" and "peaceful, Easy Feeling" a lot. Just heard "Hotel California" too many times, and I can't listen to it anymore. Kind of like "Stairway to Heaven." When the Eagles try to rock with songs like "Life in the Fast Lane" is when I start getting pissed off.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

The Last Resort - The Eagles

I see your point,gimpy...you're still wrong but i see your point. lol

I can't post right now.

Someone...Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

All alone, at the end of the evening
And the bright lights, have faded to blue
I was thinkin', 'bout a woman, who might have
Loved me, and I never knew.

You know I've always been a dreamer
(spent my life runnin round)
And it's so hard to change
(can't seem to settle down)
But the dreams I've seen lately
Keep on turning out, and burning out
And turning out the same

So put me, on a highway
And show me a sign
And take it, to the limit, one more time

You can spend, all your time makin money
You can spend all your love makin time
It it all, fell to pieces, tomorrow
Would you still be mine?

And when you're lookin, for your freedom
(nobody seems to care)
And you can't find the door
(can't find it, anywhere)
When there's nothing to believe in
Still you're coming back, your running back
for more...............

So put me, on a highway
And show me a sign
and take it, to the limit, one more time.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Take It to the Limit*- ummmm, The Eagles :roll:

We just love 'em, sc, what can we say.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Let's move away from The Eagles here. I've been taken to the limit and I don't want there to be another time.

From my favorite band:

The Squirming Coil of sunset
I keep within my reach
Tried yesterday to get away
and hitchhiked to the beach

I saw Satan on the beach
trying to catch a ray
He wasn't quite the speed of light
and the squirming coil
it got away....

The muscles flex the mother's ring
She fastens children to her king
and sends him down the crooked street
When he returns, the birth's complete

Jimmy holds the Tannis root
The forest's tasty nectar shoot
The sun tips off the monarch's suit
from sequined sash to shiny boot

"I'd like to lick the coil some day
Like Icarus, who had to pay
with melting wax and feathers brown
He tasted it on his way down"

Stun the puppy!
Burn the whale!
Bark a scruff and go to jail!
Forge the coin and lick the stamp!
Little Jimmy's off to camp


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

^ Phish-The Squirming Coil


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown skin lady, hey hey
[Talib]	Yes
[Mos]	Where you goin
[Talib]	This goes to the brown skin ladies
[Mos]	Brown skin lady
[Talib]	Yo, indigineous women of the planet Earth
[Mos]	What you doin?
[Talib]	Givin birth to the brown skin ladies first
[Mos]	Brown skin lady
[Talib]	For what it's worth, from me to you
[Mos]	How do you feel?
[Talib]	From me to you, watchin you
I like the, I like the, I like the, I like the
way you walk, yes, I live the way you move
[Mos]	I like the way you walk, when you walk on by
I like the way you move, I like the WAY you move
[Talib]	I like the, I like the, I like the, I like the
way you walk, please, won't you do that dance
[Mos]	I like the way you walk, when you walk on by
I like the way you move, I like you baby

And everybody on the avenue, I know, when they see us sing
Everybody on the avenue, I know, when they see us sing, there she is

Verse 1

Fresher than Tony Rebel's vestibules at African street festivals
My incredible women is, plentiful
Over the years I met a few, none of them compare to you
Preparin you to make fruit bearable, somethin terrible, let's see:
you fruitful, beautiful, smart, lovable, huggable
Doable like art, suitable to be part
of my life, Coppertone, oh you copyright infringement
Pay you bidness ten cents, way back in the day
It's like I'm standin there you know appreciatin God's design
and then you showed up, it's like you read my mind
DAMN SHE'S FINE, I think I add the R-E, in front of that
and see if she D, to get, with a cat like me

[Talib]	I like the, I like the, I like the, I like the
way you walk, yes, I live the way you move
[Mos]	I like the way you walk, when you walk on by
I like the way you move, I like the WAY you move
[Talib]	I like the, I like the, I like the, I like the
way you walk, please, won't you do that dance
[Mos]	I like the way you walk, when you walk on by
I like the way you move, I like you baby

And everybody on the avenue, I know, when they see us sing
Everybody on the avenue, I know, when they see us sing, there she is

Verse 2
Ooooh! Damn Baby Girl, look at you!
Comin on the block lookin fresh and brand new
Ooooh! Headwrap cover your hairdo
Pretty feet peekin through open-toed shoe
Ooooh! No limit to what I would do
Make love to you like long interview
Whooh! Is she for real, me like you
Good look champion, win the title
True, many man try invite you
Shot down lyric each time they try you
Jewel, what man you get all insides you
Feet they walk way and let you pass through
Ooooh! Can't be a next one like you
Famous like tapes made by DJ Clue
I tighten up my game as I approach you
Yo check her she the nectar the bee get close to

...

I don't get many compliments, but I am confident
Used to have a complex about, gettin too complex
You got me, willin to try, looked me in the eye
My head is still in the sky, since you walked on by
I'm feelin high, got my imagination flickerin like hot flames
it's how it seems, you make me wanna ride the Coltrane to A Love Supreme
My brown lady, creates environments, for
happy brown babies, I know it sounds crazy
but your skin's the inspiration for cocoa butter
You provoke a brother we should get to know one another
I discover when I bring you through my people say TRUE, all I can say
is all praise due I thank you God for a beauty like you

*Mos Def singing*
[Mos] Brown skin lady
[Talib]	Yes
[Mos]	Where you goin
[Talib]	This goes to the brown skin ladies
[Mos]	Brown skin lady
[Talib]	On the planet Earth today, yes
[Mos]	What you doin?
[Mos]	Brown skin lady
[Mos]	How do you feel?

[Talib]	I like the, I like the, I like the, I like the
way you walk, yes, I live the way you move
[Mos]	I like the way you walk, when you walk on by
I like the way you move, I like the WAY you move
[Talib]	I like the, I like the, I like the, I like the
way you walk, yes, please do that dance
[Mos]	I like the way you walk, when you walk on by
I like the way you move, I like you baby

[together]
And everybody on the avenue, I know, when they see us sing
Everybody on the avenue, I know, when they see us sing, there she is

[Mos]	There she is, she's a brown skinned lady
Such a brown skinned lady
She's a brown skinned lady
She's a brown skinned lady
She's a brown skinned lady
She's a brown skinned lady

You know what some people put themselves through
to look just like you?
Dark stocking, high heels, lipstick, alla that
You know what?
Without makeup you're beautiful
Whatcha you need to paint the next face for
We're not dealin with the European standard of beauty tonight
Turn off the TV and put the magazine away
In the mirror tell me what you see
See the evidence of divine presence
Women of the, Carribean, they got the, golden sun
I know women on the continent got it
Nigeria, and Ghana, you know they got it
Tanzania, Namibia and Mozambique
and Bothswana, to let it speak
about latinas, columbianas
...
Tallenas, of course the Brooklyn women walk that walk
And the Bronx women walk that walk
Honies from Queens walk that walk, NYC, ATL, LA
Cincinatti, the Bay Area...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

I pulled into Nazareth, was feelin' about half past dead
I just need some place where I can lay my head
"Hey mister, can you tell me, where a man might find a bed?"
He just grinned and shook my hand, and "No!" was all he said.

Take a load off Fanny, take a load for free;
Take a load off Fanny, and (and) (and) you put the load right on me.

I picked up my bag, I went lookin' for a place to hide
When I saw Carmen and the Devil walkin side by side.
I said, "Hey Carmen, come on, let's go downtown."
She said, "I gotta go, but m'friend can stick around."

Go down, Miss Moses, there's nothin you can say
It's just ol' Luke, and Luke's waitin on the Judgement Day.
"Well, Luke my friend, what about young Anna Lee?"
He said, "Do me a favor son, woncha stay an' keep Anna Lee company?"

Take a load off Fanny, take a load for free;
Take a load off Fanny, and (and) (and) you put the load right on me.

Crazy Chester followed me, and he caught me in the fog.
He said, "I will fix your rack, if you'll take Jack, my dog."
I said, "Wait a minute, Chester, you know I'm a peaceful man."
He said, "That's O.K. boy, won't you feed him when you can."

Picked up the Cannon Ball, gonna take me down the line.
My bag is sinkin low, and I do believe it's time. 
To get back to Miss Fanny, you know she's the only one.
Who sent me here, with her regards to everyone.

Take a load off Fanny, take a load for free.
Take a load off Fanny, and (and) and) you put the load right on me.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

So, since know one has gotten soul's lyrics, I will post some:

A green plastic watering can 
For a fake chinese rubber plant
In the fake plastic earth

That she bought from a rubber man
In a town full of rubber plans
To get rid of itself

It wears her out, it wears her out
It wears her out, it wears her out

She lives with a broken man 
A cracked polystyrene man
Who just crumbles and burns

He used to do surgery 
On girls in the eighties 
But gravity always wins

And it wears him out, it wears him out
It wears him out, it wears him out

She looks like the real thing
She tastes like the real thing
My fake plastic love

But I can't help the feeling 
I could blow through the ceiling
If I just turn and run

And it wears me out, it wears me out
It wears me out, it wears me out

And if I could be who you wanted
If I could be who you wanted 
All the time, all the time


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Here is one of my favorites :

It's not time to make a change
Just relax, take it easy
You're still young, that's your fault
There's so much you have to know
Find a girl, settle down
If you want, you can marry
Look at me, I am old
But I'm happy

I was once like you are now
And I know that it's not easy
To be calm when you've found
Something going on
But take your time, think a lot
I think of everything you've got
For you will still be here tomorrow
But your dreams may not

How can I try to explain
When I do he turns away again
And it's always been the same
Same old story
From the moment I could talk
I was ordered to listen
Now there's a way and I know
That I have to go away
I know I have to go

It's not time to make a change
Just sit down and take it slowly
You're still young that's your fault
There's so much you have to go through
Find a girl, settle down
If you want, you can marry
Look at me, I am old
But I'm happy

All the times that I've cried
Keeping all the things I knew inside
And it's hard, but it's harder
To ignore it
If they were right I'd agree
But it's them they know, not me
Now there's a way and I know
That i have to go away
I know I have to go

Cynthia


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

sorry sc, didn't see your lyrics

The Weight-The Band


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

lots of lyrics going up all at once 
Two songs on the table now, one from gimpy and one from Cynthia.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

O.K., I'll go. gimpy's is Fake Plastic Trees by Radiohead. Cynthia's is by the one and only Cat Stevens. Father and Son.

cheated, got the album out....

She hangs her head and cries on my shirt.
She must be hurt very badly.
Tell me what's making you sad, Li?
Open your door, don't hide in the dark.
you're lost in the dark, you can trust me.

Lisa Lisa, sad Lisa Lisa.

Her eyes like windows, trickle in the rain
Upon the pain getting deeper.
Though my love wants to relieve her.
She walks alone from wall to wall.
Lost in her hall, she can't hear me.
Though I know she likes to be near me.

Lisa Lisa, sad Lisa Lisa.

She sits in a corner by the door.
There must be more I can tell her.
If she really wants me to help her.
I'll do what I can to show her the way.
And maybe one day I will free her.
Though I know no one can see her.

Lisa Lisa, sad Lisa Lisa.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

hum don't know.... :shock: 
maybe I will be here on the forum this night, if I don't sleep.

see ya maybe, insomniacs maniacs of songs  

Cyn xxx (22 h 03 pm here in Quebec)


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, not being in the army I have no clue what time you mean. Never understood why some countries insist on the 24 hour thing. Everybody is supposed to be like us in the States anyway. And show me a watch that has 24 hours on it...........
Doing a little math here..........minus two, except for the three....
Got it! It is 10:03 p.m., right? So that means where I am it is ....... minus five..........and not three anymore but ten......19:10! It's amazing really, so DP'ed yet sooo smart. 
:shock: 
hint: If you happen to have Tea for the Tillerman on album or disc.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Not everybody need to be like USA !! You Sc ! 8) You should be ashamed to say that.

Anyway, we have 3 hours of difference. So yes, it's 10 h 14 PM, like you say :shock:

See you soon, maybe in your night, so at 3 AM for me and 12 for you?? Just wondering.

They should put a time zone clock on the site!!! 8)

p.s. Sc I saw your website, MSN. Cool.

Back to music

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

It?s nine o?clock on a saturday
The regular crowd shuffles in
There?s an old man sitting next to me
Makin? love to his tonic and gin

He says, son, can you play me a memory? 
I?m not really sure how it goes
But it?s sad and it?s sweet and I knew it complete
When I wore a younger man?s clothes

La la la, de de da
La la, de de da da da

Chorus:
Sing us a song, you?re the piano man
Sing us a song tonight
Well, we?re all in the mood for a melody
And you?ve got us feelin? alright

Now john at the bar is a friend of mine
He gets me my drinks for free
And he?s quick with a joke or to light up your smoke
But there?s someplace that he?d rather be
He says, bill, I believe this is killing me.
As the smile ran away from his face
Well I?m sure that I could be a movie star
If I could get out of this place

Oh, la la la, de de da
La la, de de da da da

Now paul is a real estate novelist
Who never had time for a wife
And he?s talkin? with davy who?s still in the navy
And probably will be for life

And the waitress is practicing politics
As the businessmen slowly get stoned
Yes, they?re sharing a drink they call loneliness
But it?s better than drinkin? alone

Chorus

It?s a pretty good crowd for a saturday
And the manager gives me a smile
?cause he knows that it?s me they?ve been comin? to see
To forget about life for a while
And the piano, it sounds like a carnival
And the microphone smells like a beer
And they sit at the bar and put bread in my jar
And say, man, what are you doin? here?

Oh, la la la, de de da
La la, de de da da da

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

^ Billy Joel- Piano Man

the last song That i posted was Blackstar- Brown Skin Lady

Yo Dee (What?)
Come on (Yeah..)
What? What? Come on
(Yeah)

Verse1

"Give me the fortune, keep the fame," said my man Louis
I agreed, know what he mean because we live the truest lie
I asked him why we follow the law of the bluest eye
He looked at me, he thought about it
Was like, "I'm clueless, why?"
The question was rhetorical, the answer is horrible
Our morals are out of place and got our lives full of sorrow
And so tomorrow comin later than usual
Waitin' on someone to pity us
While we findin beauty in the hideous
They say money's the root of all evil but I can't tell
YouknowhatImean, pesos, francs, yens, cowrie shells, dollar bills
Or is it the mindstate that's ill?
Creating crime rates to fill the new prisons they build
Over money and religion there's more blood to spill
The wounds of slaves in cotton fields that never heal
What's the deal?
A lot of cats who buy records are straight broke 
But my language universal they be recitin my quotes 
While R&B singers hit bad notes, we rock the boat
of thought, that my man Louis' statements just provoked
Caught up, in conversations of our personal worth
Brought up, through endangered species status on the planet Earth
Survival tactics means, bustin gats to prove you hard
Your firearms are too short to box with God
Without faith, all of that is illusionary 
Raise my son, no vindication of manhood necessary

Chorus

Not strong
Only aggressive
Not free
We only licensed
Not compassioniate, only polite
Now who the nicest?
Not good but well behaved
Chasin after death
so we can call ourselves brave?
Still livin like mental slaves
Hidin like thieves in the night from life
Illusions of oasis makin you look twice
Hidin like thieves in the night from life
Illusions of oasis makin you look twice

Verse 2

Yo, I'm sure that everbody out listenin agree
That everything you see ain't really how it be
A lot of jokers out runnin in place, chasin the style
Be a lot goin on beneath the empty smile
Most cats in my area be lovin the hysteria
Synthesized surface conceals the interior
America, land of opportunity, mirages and camoflauges
More than usually -- speakin loudly, sayin nothin
You confusin me, you losin me
Your game is twisted, want me enlisted -- in your usary
Foolishly, most men join the ranks cluelessly 
Buffoonishly accept the deception, believe the perception
Reflection rarely seen across the surface of the lookin glass
Walkin the street, wonderin who they be lookin past
Lookin gassed with them imported designer shades on
Stars shine bright, but the light -- rarely stays on
Same song, just remixed, different arrangement
Put you on a yacht but they won't call it a slaveship 
Strangeness, you don't control this, you barely hold this
Screamin brand new, when they just sanitized the old shit
Suppose it's, just another clever Jedi mind trick
That they been runnin across stars through all the time with
I find it's distressin, there's never no in-between
We either ****** or Kings
We either bitches or Queens
The deadly ritual seems immersed, in the perverse
Full of short attention spans, short tempers, and short skirts
Long barrel automatics released in short bursts
The length of black life is treated with short worth
Get yours first, them other ****** secondary
That type of illin that be fillin up the cemetary
This life is temporary but the soul is eternal
Separate the real from the lie, let me learn you
Not strong, only aggressive, cause the power ain't directed
That's why, we are subjected to the will of the oppressive
Not free, we only licensed
Not live, we just excitin
Cause the captors.. own the masters.. to what we writin
Not compassionate, only polite, we well trained
Our sincerity's rehearsed in stage, it's just a game
Not good, but well behaved cause the ca-me-ra survey
most of the things that we think, do, or say
We chasin after death just to call ourselves brave
But everyday, next man meet with the grave
I give a damn if any fan recall my legacy
I'm tryin to live life in the sight of God's memory
Like that y'all

A lot of people don't understand the true criteria of things
Can't just accept the appearance
Have to get the true essence

They ain't lookin around

Chorus

Not strong
Only aggressive
Not free
We only licensed
Not compassioniate, only polite
Now who the nicest?
Not good but well behaved
Chasin after death
so we can call ourselves brave?
Hidin like thieves in the night from life
Illusions of oasis makin you look twice
Hidin like thieves in the night from life
Illusions of oasis makin you look twice
Hidin like thieves in the night from life
Illusions of oasis makin you look twice
[both]	Hidin like thieves in the night from life
Illusions of oasis makin you look twice

Stop hidin, stop hidin, stop hidin yo' face
Stop hidin, stop hidin, cause ain't no hidin place
* repeat 2X*

(Ad libs to fade)


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Mine was Sad Lisa, by the way. Cat Stevens.

And Cyn, for what it's worth - I've been told more than once that my singing voice sounds like Billy Joel's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

She wears a long fur coat of mink 
Even in the summer time 
Everybody knows from the coy little wink 
The girl's got a lot on her mind

She's got big thoughts, big dreams 
And a big brown Mercedes sedan 
What I think this girl, 
She really wants is to be in love with a man

CHORUS 
She wants to lead the Glamorous Life 
She don't need a man's touch 
She wants to lead the Glamorous Life 
But without love it ain't much

She saw him standing in the section marked 
If you have to ask you can't afford it lingerie 
She threw him bread and said make me scream 
In the dark what could he say

Boys with small talk and small minds 
Really don't impress me in bed 
She said I need a man's man baby 
Diamonds and furs 
Love would only conquer my head

repeat CHORUS

They made haste in the brown sedan 
They drove to 55 Secret street 
They made love and by the seventh wave 
She knew she had a problem 
She thought real love is real scary 
Money only pays the rent 
Love is forever that's all your life 
Love is heaven sent it's glamorous

repeat CHORUS


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Glamorous Life, Sheila E.



Underneath this canopy of snow
Where fifty-seven winters
Took their toll
Where did you go?

And I believed in you
I believed in you
Like Elvis Presley
Singing psalms on a Sunday
(Where did you go?)

Well she's gone to meet her maker
Back to where she came from
Come to save her soul...
Come to save her soul...
Come to take her home
'Cause it's late and past
Your bedtime
Well past bedtime

Angel
My angel
Fly over me
Angel...

She took her life
Within her hands
She took her life
Within her own two hands
And no-one can tell her
What to do now

And I believed in you
I believed in you
Like Elvis Presley
Singin live from Las Vegas
(Where did you go?)

Well she's gone to meet
Her maker
Back to where she came from
Come to save her soul...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Whas it the song I posted??

Don't have a clue?

Cynxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

Cynthia's is Angel, by the Eurythmics.

I was a child
Who ran full of laughter
I was a child who lived for today
My eyes full of sunshine
My heart full of smiles
I was a child for a day
We were the children
Who sang in the morning
We were the children
Who laughed at the sun
Who listened to those who spoke with their wisdom
We are the ones we would say, but

We're getting older as time goes by
A little older with every day
We were the children of yesterday.

We are the men who worry of nothing
We are the men who fight without aim
We listen to no one, yet speak of our wisdom
We are the pawn in the game.

We're getting older as time goes by
A little older with every day
We were the children of yesterday

I was a child
Who ran full of laughter
I was a child who lived for today
My eyes full of sunshine
My heart full of smiles
I was a child for a day.

We're getting older as time goes by
A little older with every day
We were the children of yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

To review the rules (and yes, there are rules to this thread): somebody puts up lyrics to a song. The song must have received actual play time on the radio. Somebody else guesses who the lyrics were written by, and who sang the song. If they are correct, it then becomes their turn to post the next set of lyrics. The ban on country music was removed. The ban on Judy Collins remains, however. If a song goes unidentified for longer than 10 hours, then somebody else can post a new one. 
As far as "cheating", since there is no way to prevent somebody from using the Internet to their advantage, I guess it's allowed. The game is more fun if you can guess it otherwise though. 
See? Simple, challenging, educational - and potentially quite a bit of fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

Sc, thats Cat Stevens with 'Child For A Day'.

So if you're lonely,
You know I'm here waiting for you,
I'm just a crosshair,
I'm just a shot away from you
And if you leave here
You leave me broken shattered alive
I'm just a crosshair
I'm just a shot..then we can die

Ooohahhhhh

I know I wont be leaving here with you

I say don't you know
You say you don't know
I say... take me out
I say you don't show
Don't move time is slow
I say... take me out

I say you don't know
You say you don't go
I say... take me out

I know I wont be leaving here (with you)
I know I wont be leaving here
I know I wont be leaving here (with you)
I know I wont be leaving here with you

I say don't you know
You say you don't know
I say... take me out
If I move this could die
Eyes move this can die
C'mon...take me out

I know I wont be leaving here (with you)
I know I wont be leaving here
I know I wont be leaving here (with you)
I know I wont be leaving here with you


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Cool lyrics Wendy. No, that's not my guess.......... 
I'm thinking "F"s for some reason though............... 
Nope, don't know who sings it or what the title is. Still thinking though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

She grew up in an Indiana town,
Had a good-lookin' mama who never was around.
But she grew up tall and she grew up right
With them Indiana boys on them Indiana nights.

Well, she moved down here at the age of eighteen.
She blew the boys away, was more than they'd seen.
I was introduced and we both started groovin'.
I said, "I dig you baby, but I got to keep movin' on.
Keep movin' on."

Last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pain.
I feel summer creepin' in and I'm tired of this town again.

Well, I don't know, but I've been told,
You never slow down, you never grow old.
I'm tired of screwin' up, tired of going down,
Tired of myself, tired of this town.

Oh, my, my. Oh, hell, yes.
Honey, put on that party dress.
Buy me a drink, sing me a song.
Take me as I come 'cause I can't stay long.

Last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pain.
I feel summer creepin' in and I'm tired of this town again.

There's pigeons down on Market Square.
She's standin' in her underwear,
Lookin' down from a hotel room.
Nightfall will be comin' soon.

Oh, my, my. Oh, hell, yes.
You got to put on that party dress.
It was too cold to cry when I woke up alone.
I hit my last number and walked to the road.

Last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pain.
I feel summer creepin' in and I'm tired of this town again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

*Tom Petty* - Last Dance of Mary Jane

Hooray


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

For wendys song - *Franz Ferdidnand with Take me out*


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

This is a song about a german man with a strange taste in food

Heute treff' ich einen Herrn
Der hat mich zum Fressen gern
Weiche Teile und auch harte
stehen auf der Speisekarte

Denn du bist was du isst
und ihr wisst was es ist

Es ist mein Teil ? nein
Mein Teil ? nein
Da das ist mein Teil ? nein
Mein Teil ? nein

Die stumpfe Klinge gut und recht
Ich blute stark und mir ist schlecht
Muss ich auch mit der Ohnmacht k?mpfen
ich esse weiter unter Kr?mpfen

Ist doch so gut gew?rzt
und so sch?n flambiert
und so liebevoll auf Porzellan serviert
Dazu ein guter Wein 
und zarter Kerzenschein
Ja da lass ich mir Zeit 
Etwas Kultur muss sein

Denn du bist was du isst
Und ihr wisst was es ist

Es ist mein Teil ? nein
Mein Teil ? nein
Denn das ist mein Teil ? nein
Yes it's mein Teil ? nein

Ein Schrei wird zum Himmel fahren
Schneidet sich durch Engelsscharen
Vom Wolkendach f?llt Federfleisch
auf meine Kindheit mit Gekreisch


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

Fallingfree is that about the german cannibal (forgot his name)?
I dont know the song though, but its cool..lol


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Yeh its a song about the german cannibal , here's a clue it's by a preety famousey german band and I think this song was recently released as a single


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Rammstein?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

10 hour rule. We'll have to assume it's Rammstein. Plus I heard this on the way home and forgot how much I like it.....

In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey
Butane in my veins and I'm out to cut the junkie
With the plastic eyeballs, spray-paint the vegetables
Dog food stalls with the beefcake pantyhose
Kill the headlights and put it in neutral
Stock car flamin' with a loser and the cruise control
Baby's in Reno with vitamin D
Got a couple of couches, sleep on the love-seat
Someone came in sayin' I'm insane to complain
About a shotgun wedding and a stain on my shirt
Don't believe everything that you breathe
You get a parking violation and a maggot on your sleeve
So shave your face with some mace in the dark
Savin' all your food stamps and burnin' down the trailer park

Yo. Cut it.

Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?

Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?

Forces of evil on a bozo nightmare
Ban all the music with a phoney gas chamber
'cuz one's got a weasel and the other's got a flag
One's on the pole, shove the other in a bag
With the rerun shows and the cocaine nose-job
The daytime crap of the folksinger slob
He hung himself with a guitar string
A slab of turkey-neck and it's hangin' from a pigeon wing
You can't write if you can't relate
Trade the cash for the beef for the body for the hate
And my time is a piece of was fallin' on a termite
That's chokin' on the splinters

Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(get crazy with cheese whiz)
Soy un perdetor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(drive-by body-pierce)
(yo bring it on down)
Sooooooooy

I'm a driver, I'm a winner, things are gonna change - I can feel it

Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(sprechen sie deutch, baby)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(know what I'm sayin'?)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Beck-Loser


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

SC'S lyrics were

Beck- Loser

and I didn't even have to Google them

Now in my younger days I used to sport a shag
When I went to school I carried lunch in a bag
With an apple for my teacher 'cause I knew I'd get a kiss
Always got mad when the class was dismissed
But when it was in session, I always had a question
I would raise my hand to make her stagger to my desk and
help me with my problem, it was never much
Just a trick, to smell her scent and try to sneak a touch
Oh, how I wish I could hold her hand and give her a hug
She was married to the man, he was a thug, 
His name was Lee, he drove a Z,
he'd pick her up from school promptly at three o'clock
I was on her jock, yes indeedy I wrote graffiti on the bus
First I'd write her name then carve a plus,
with my name last, on the looking glass,
I seen her yesterday but still I had to let her pass

She keeps on passin me by...

When I dream of fairytales I think of me and Shelly
See she's my type of hype and I can't stand when brothers tell me
That I should quit chasin' and look for something better
But the smile that she shows makes me a go-getter
I haven't gone as far as asking if I could get with her
I just play it by ear and hope she gets the picture
I'm shootin for her heart, got my finger on the trigger
She could be my broad, and I could be her (*****)
But, all I can do is stare...
Back as kids we used to kiss when we played truth or dare
Now she's more sophisticated, highly edu-ma-cated
not at all over-rated, I think I need a prayer
to get in her boots and it looks rather dry
I guess a twinkle in her eye is just a twinkle in her eye
Although she's crazy steppin, I'll try to stop her stride
Cause I won't have no more of this passin me by

Time for me to voice my opinion of not even pretendin she didn't have me
Sprung like a chicken, chase my tail like a doggie
She was kind of like a star, thinking I was like a fan
Dude, she looked good, down side: she had a man
He was a rooty-toot, a nincompoop
She told me soon your little birdie's gonna fly the coop
She was a flake like corn, and I was born not to understand
By lettin her pass I had proved to be a better man

She keeps on passin me by...

Now there she goes again, the dopest Ethiopian
And now the world around me be gets movin in slow motion 
when-ever she happens to walk by - why does the apple of my eye
overlook and disregard my feelings no matter how much I try?
Wait, no, i did not really pursue my little princess with persistance;
And I was so low-key that she was unaware of my existance
From a distance I desired, secretly admired her;
Wired her a letter to get her, and it went:
My dear, my dear, my dear, you do not know me but I know you very well
Now let me tell you about the feelings I have for you
When I try, or make some sort of attempt, I symp
Damn I wish I wasn't such a wimp!
'Cause then I would let you know that I love you so
And if I was your man then I would be true
The only lying I would do is in the bed with you
Then I signed sincerely the one who loves you dearly, PS love me tender
The letter came back three days later: Return to Sender
Damn!

She keeps on passin me by...


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep the song was rammestein - mein teil


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks FallingFree, I havent heard it yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey you, over there
Everybody everywhere
To feel good yeah
Say I like you

From the first time
Feel it
Say I like you
Just holler when you mean it
Say I like you yeah

I like you I like you I like you I like you
Yes I do
I like you.......
Yes I do
Yes I do

Oo the wine a taking of rhythm
In this divine friendship we share
Like the wine mellow so sweet
Let us mesmerize each other
And joy will keep
And later on when you need someone
Don't you hesitate to call me on the phone

I like you........ yes I like you...
I do

I like to say I care for you
I love you
And if I had my way
I'd say everyday, yes I would

Well I just got to know if you know
What I feel for you is real
And when you feel what I feel for you is real
All you got to do is let me know so
Just say so


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

My posted (Disco) song (I Like You) is by Phyllis Nelson, the woman who sang the ballad 'Move Closer' which Im sure many of you remember.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Telegram force and ready
I knew this was a big mistake.
There?s a fine line drawing my senses together,
And I think it?s about to break.

If I listen close I can hear them singers, oh oh oh...
Voices in your body coming through on the radio,ho,ho...

The union of the snake is on the climb..
Moving up, it?s gonna race, it?s gonna break through the, borderline

Nightshades on a warning
Give me strength at least give me a light.
Give me anything even sympathy
There?s a chance you could be right.

The union of the snake is on the climb..
It?s gonna race it?s gonna break -
Gonna move up to the borderline..


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Borderline- Madonna

Old man lying by the side of the road
With the lorries rolling by,
Blue moon sinking from the weight of the load
And the building scrape the sky,
Cold wind ripping down the allay at dawn
And the morning paper flies,
Dead man lying by the side of the road
With the daylight in his eyes.

Don't let it bring you down
It's only castles burning,
Find someone who's turning
And you will come around.

Blind man running through the light of the night
With an answer in his hand,
Come on down to the river of sight
And you can really understand,
Red lights flashing through the window in the rain,
Can you hear the sirens moan?
White cane lying in a gutter in the lane,
If you're walking home alone.

Don't let it bring you down
It's only castles burning,
Just find someone who's turning
And you will come around.

Don't let it bring you down
It's only castles burning,
Just find someone who's turning
And you will come around.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

I think you missed one gimpy. Wendy's is "Union of the Snake", by Duran Duran. Yours is by Mr. Neil Young - Don't Let it Bring You Down.

I have to go back to work. Somebody else can have at it, otherwise I will post a new one later.........


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

same thing

Madonna's version goes "jumping over the borderline," doesn't it? My bad.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Damn, got kicked off line.

Madonna's is that boppin' ditty:

"You just keep on pushin' my love over the borderline.
Keep pushin' it, keep pushin' it, keep pushin' my love,
You just ......"

AGAIN,
a dude I really like. I can distract myself in this forum from time to time. The DBT is going well 8)

There used to be a greying tower alone on the sea,
You became the light on the dark side of me...
Love remained a drug that's the high
Now I feel.

But did you know
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and,
The light that you shine can be seen?

Baby,
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey....
Oh, the more I get of you,
Stranger it feels, yeah....
And now that your rose is is in bloom
A light hits the gloom on the grey....

There is so much a man can tell you,
So much he can say....
You remain
My power, my pleasure, my pain....baby....

To me you're like an addiction that I can't deny...yeah
Won't you tell me is that healthy, baby ?

But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and the light that you shine can be seen....

Baby,
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey
The more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah....
Now that your rose is in bloom
A light hits the gloom on the grey.

I've been kissed by a rose on the grey,
I've been kissed by a rose
Been kissed by a rose on the grey.
I've been kissed by a rose on the grey,
I've been,
...And if I should fall, at all....
I've been kissed by a rose
Been kissed by a rose on the grey.

There is so much a man can tell you,
So much he can say...
There's so much inside
You remain
My power, my pleasure, my pain.
To me you're like an addiction that I can't deny, yeah....
Won't you tell me is that healthy, baby ?

But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and the light that you shine can be seen....

Baby,
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey.
Been kissed from a rose on the grey.
Oh, the more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah....
Now that your rose is in bloom
A light hits the gloom on the grey.

Yes I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey
I've been kissed from a rose on the grey.
Oh, the more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah....
And now that your rose is in bloom
A light hits the gloom on the grey.
Now that your rose is in bloom,
A light hits the gloom on the grey....

Love
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Shoot, skipped yours gimpy, forgive.
I keep getting kicked offline!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Seal, Kiss From a Rose. And I already guessed gimpy's earlier tune......

Treated you like a rusty blade
a throwaway from an open grave
Cut you loose from a chaingang and let you go.
And on the day you said it's true
Some love holds, some gets used.
Tried to tell you I never knew
It could be so sweet.
Who could ever be so cruel,
Blame the devil for the things you do.
It's such a selfish way to lose,
The way you lose these wasted blues, these wasted blues.

Tell me that it's nobody's fault
Nobody's fault 
but my own.
That it's nobody's fault
Nobody's fault but my own.

When the moon is countefeit
Better find the one that fits.
Better find the one that lights
The way for you.

When the road is full of nails,
Garbage pails and darkened jails.
And their tongues are full of heartless tales
That drain on you.
Who would ever notice you,
You fade into a shaded room
it's such a selfish lose.
The way you lose those wasted blues, those wasted blues.

Tell me that it's nobody's fault
Nobody's fault but my own.
Tell me that it's nobody's fault
Nobody's fault
But my own. Tell me that it's nobody's fault
Nobody's fault
But my own.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Beck- Nobody's Fault But My Own


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Here ya go

Jenny said when she was just five years old
There was nothing happening at all
Every time she puts on a radio
There was a nothin' goin' down at all, not at all
Then one fine mornin' she puts on a New York station
You know, she couldn't believe what she heard at all
She started dancin' to that fine fine music
You know her life was saved by rock 'n' roll
Despite all the amputations you know you could just go out
And dance to a rock 'n' roll station

It was alright
It was allright
Hey baby You know it was allright

Jenny said when she was just by five years old
You know my parents gonna be the death of us all
Two TV sets and two Cadillac cars -
Well you know it ain't gonna help me at all
Then one fine mornin' she turns on a New York station
She doesn't believe what she hears at all
Ooh, She started dancin' to that fine fine music
You know her life is saved by rock 'n' roll, 
Despite all the computations
You could just dance to a rock 'n' roll station

And baby it was allright
And it was alright
Hey it was allright
Hey here she comes now!
Jump! Jump!

It was allright


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I thought this one was kind of easy.

It was Velvet Underground- Rock and Roll

Somebody else put up some lyrics.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

What have I done?
What have I done?
How could I be so blind?
All is lost, where was I?
Spoiled all, spoiled all
Everything's gone all wrong

What have I done?
What have I done?
Find a deep cave to hide in
In a million years they'll find me
Only dust and a plaque
That reads, "Here Lies Poor Old Jack"

But I never intended all this madness, never
And nobody really understood, how could they?
That all I ever wanted was to bring them something great
Why does nothing ever turn out like it should?

Well, what the heck, I went and did my best
And, by God, I really tasted something swell
And for a moment, why, I even touched the sky
And at least I left some stories they can tell, I did

And for the first time since I don't remember when
I felt just like my aold bony self again
And I, Jack, the Pumpkin King
That's right, I am the Pumpkin King, ha, ha, ha

And I just can't wait until next Halloween
'Cause I've got some new ideas 
that will really make them scream
And, by Godm I'm really gonna give it all my might
Uh oh, I hope there's still time to set things right
sandy Claws, hmm

This isn't technically a song by an artist but there is a cd of this song


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Jack the Pumpkin King was in Tim Burton's "The Nightmare Before Christmas" ... am I remotely close on this guess? The Rev had a scary "Nightmare...." avatar some time back. I've got to rent that film again.*

I wanted to post this favorite. I listened to this over and over and over and cried when I graduated high school. Think now, that was a WHILE ago 8)

(A favorite dude of mine, have to hear the music, and the piano!)

"Billy, he's down by the railroad tracks 
Sittin' low in the back seat of his Cadillac. 
Diamond Jackie, she's so intact 
As she falls so softly beneath him. 
Jackie's heels are stacked, 
Billy's got cleats on his boots. 
Together they're gonna boogaloo down Broadway and come back home

with the loot. 
It's midnight in Manhattan, this is no time to get cute 
It's a mad dog's promenade 
So walk tall
.... or baby don't walk at all

Fish lady, oh fish lady 
She makes them tenemant walks. 
She won't take corner boys.... 
(They ain't got no money, 
And they're so easy).

I said "Hey, baby 
Won't you take my hand 
Walk with me down Broadway? 
Well mama take my arm and move with me down Broadway, yeah." 
I'm a young man, I talk it real loud 
Yeah babe I walk it real proud for you.

Ah so shake it away, 
So shake away your street life 
Shake away your city life.

Hook up to the train 
Ah, hook up to the night train 
Hook it up 
Hook up to the train...

But I know that she won't take the train, no she won't take the

train 
Oh she won't take the train, no she won't take the train 
Oh she won't take the train, no she won't take the train 
Oh she won't take the train, no she won't take the train

_She's afraid them tracks are gonna slow her down 
And when she turns this boy'll be gone 
So long.......
sometimes you just gotta walk on, walk........_

Hey vibes man, hey jazz man, play me your serenade 
Any deeper blue and you're playin' in your grave. 
Save your notes, don't spend 'em on the blues boy. 
Save your notes, don't spend 'em on the darlin' yearlin' sharp boy. 
Straight for the church note ringin', vibes man sting a trash can 
Listen to your junk man...

Listen to your junk man 
Listen to your junk man

He's singin', he's singin', he's singin' 
...All dressed up in satin, walkin' past the alley... 
He's singin', singin', singin', singin'.... "

I LOVE THIS SONG


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PS, I know I'm supposed to be on sabbatical, but this is excellent distraction. I am a total bag of anxiety since making a lot of changes in my life recently, including my DBT group therapy. The DP isn't worse, the anxiety is. Just amazing. I forgot it could be like this. I need a good cry, so I'm listening to my song above.....


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Jack Skellington, LOL? :shock: 
Yes, it is the holiday season!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*New York City Serenade* - Springsteen

okie dokie genXers and genYers...it's yours. as a group, you have managed to make this place a hell hole. sc , i hope you realize i didn't feel like fighting another ignorant fight with another ignorant kid. i always liked this thread and this place, and then...it was invaded by a bunch of renegades. i'm sure you will continue to denigrate this place as you are the world. who the hell is going to take care of your rotten asses? each other?

ha...i go out laughing too 

she said "it's fine. i'm okay."
cover up your trembling hands
there's indecision when you
know you ain't go tnothing left
when the good times never stay
and the cheap thrills always
seem to fade away

when will we 
when will we fall down

jump back, got to get out of 
here
been too long this time
jump back, got to get out of 
here

when will we
when will we fall down

she hates her life
she hates her skin
she even hates her friends

tries to hold on to all the
reputations she can't mend
and there's some chance we could fall
but the last time someone was
always there for bail
when will we fall down

FOR THE LAST TIME CONSCIENCE 
CALLS
FOR A GOOD FRIEND I WAS NEVER
THERE AT ALL

when will we fall 
down


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

Fall Down, Toad the Wet Sprocket.

I hope you come back terri. I miss your asterisk already.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

nothing wrong with taking breaks from this terri.. but dont dissappear for good. we need you. i need you. conan needs you. 

I can't get to sleep
I think about the implications
Of diving in too deep
And possibly the complications

Especially at night
I worry over situations
I know will be alright
Perhaps its just my imagination

Day after day it reappears
Night after night my heartbeat, shows the fear
Ghosts appear and fade away

Alone between the sheets
Only brings exasperation
It's time to walk the streets 
Smell the desperation

At least there's pretty lights
And though there's little variation
It nullifies the night
From overkill

Day after day it reappears
Night after night my heartbeat, shows the fear
Ghosts appear and fade away

I can't get to sleep
I think about the implications
Of diving in too deep
And possibly the complications

Especially at night
I worry over situations
I know will be alright
It's just overkill

Day after day it reappears
Night after night my heartbeat, shows the fear
Ghosts appear and fade away


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

I dunno  sorry..... I know I am supposed to write what it is.... 

One of my favorites....

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Trying to make ends meet
You're a slave to money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you to the places
where all the veins meet yeah

No change, I can't change
I can't change, I can't change
But I'm here in my mind
I am here in my mind
But I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mind
No, no, no, no, no, no, no,no,no,no,no,no(fading away)

Well I never pray
But tonight I'm on my knees yeah
I need to hear some sounds that recognize the pain in me, yeah
I let the melody shine, let it cleanse my mind, I feel free now
But the airways are clean and there's nobody singing to me now

No change, I can't change
I can't change, I can't change
But I'm here in my mind
I am here in my mind
And I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mind
No, no, no, no, no, no, no
I can't change
I can't change it

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Trying to make ends meet
Trying to find some money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you to the places
where all the veins meet yeah

You know I can't change, I can't change
I can't change, I can't change
But I'm here in my mind
I am here in my mind
And I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mind
No, no, no, no, no

I can't change my mind
no, no, no, no, no,
I can't change
Can't change my body,
no, no, no

I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
Been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
That you've ever been down
That you've ever been down


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

THE VERVE.. BITTERSWEET SYMPHONY

yea i like that one too. 

im not gonna say what mine was cause i know someone knows it its pretty easy. but if you wanna cheat im posting the answer in the now playing thread. :wink:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I've no idea, I'm going to have to cheat I'm afraid...

Just have to post this, this song, the words just describe PERFECTLY my experience with dp. It is not a depressing song though. Just read those words. Freaky.

They say an end can be a start
Feels like I've been buried yet I'm still alive
It's like a bad day that never ends
I feel the chaos around me
A thing I don't try to deny
I'd better learn to accept that
There are things in my life that I can't control
They say love ain't nothing but a sore
I don't even know what love is
Too many tears have had to fall
Don't you know I'm so tired of it all
I have known terror dizzy spells
Finding out the secrets words won't tell
Whatever it is it can't be named
There's a part of my world that' s fading away
You know I don't want to be clever
To be brilliant or superior
True like ice, true like fire
Now I know that a breeze can blow me away
Now I know there's much more dignity
In defeat than in the brightest victory
I'm losing my balance on the tight rope
Tell me please, tell me please, tell me please...If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know
Hang on to the good days
I can lean on my friends
They help me going through hard times
But I'm feeding the enemy
I'm in league with the foe
Blame me for what's happening
I can't try, I can't try, I can't try...
No one knows the hard times I went through
If happiness came I miss the call
The stormy days ain't over
I've tried and lost know I think that I pay the cost
Now I've watched all my castles fall
They were made of dust, after al
lSomeday all this mess will make me laugh
I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait...
If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know
If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know
It's like somebody took my place
I ain't even playing my own game
The rules have changed well I didn't know
There are things in my life I can't control
I feel the chaos around me
A thing I don't try to deny
I'd better learn to accept that
There's a part of my life that will go away
Dark is the night, cold is the ground
In the circular solitude of my heart
As one who strives a hill to climb
I am sure I'll come through I don't know how
They say an end can be a start
Feels like I've been buried yet I'm still alive
I'm losing my balance on the tight rope
Tell me please, tell me please, tell me please...
If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know
If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know
If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

I've heard the song a couple of times, and I think it may have been done by more than one artist. Could be wrong though.... Anyway, I'm guessing it's by Phoenix. I think it's called "If I Get Better".

And yes, it is freaky how well it describes things.......

edit - If I Ever FEEL Better. Title is right in the song (duh)

And sb's is Overkill. Don't know who sings it. And what's worse, I am not in the mood to post new lyrics. Anything I put up now would be a downer, so maybe somebody else can cheer us up with a happy song.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

yup, Phoenix 'If I Ever Feel Better'.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

You better watch out,
You better not cry.
Better not pout
I'm tellin you why -
Santa Claus is coming to town

He's making a list
And checking it twice;
Gonna find out who's naughty and nice.
Santa Claus is coming to town.

He sees you when you're sleeping
He knows when your awake.
He knows if you've been bad or good,
So you better be good for goodness sake.

Oh, you better watch out.
You better not cry.
Better not pout,
I'm tellin you why.
Santa Claus is coming to town.
Santa Claus is coming to town.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

I even don't know the real title of this song! :? (I am ashamed)

Thanks for the distraction.

Cynthia


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Cynthia said:


> I even don't know the real title of this song! :? (I am ashamed)


Hee, I know it: *Joulupukki matkaan jo k?y*!  But this is the title of the Finnish version, I don't know the English title... Cynthia, is there a French version of this song - if there is, please add its title here?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Pere Noel arrive ce soir (French version)

Cyn xxx


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*SANTA CLAUS IS COMING TO TOWN*-ENGLISH VERSION


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Nuit de Paix, Sainte Nuit.
Dans l'etable aucn bruit.
Dans le ciel tout repose en paix.
Mais soudain dans l'air pur et frais.
Le brillant coeur das anges
Aux bergers apparait.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Silent Night, Holy Night....?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Cynthia, we made a "buche de Noel?" a Christmas Log cake in French class. MMMMMMM. MMMMM.

We also sang,
"Un flambeau Jannette Isabella,
Un flambeau Jannette au berceaux?"

Is that a holiday song, and what the heck is it about, LOL?
L,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Janette brought a torch, etc.? I just remember all of that at holiday season.

Explainez-vous s'il vous plait?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ma'oz tsur yeshu'ati
lecha na'eh leshabeakh.
Tikon beit tefilati 
vesham todah nezaveakh. 
Le'et tachin matbeakh 
mitsar hamnabeakh, 
'az 'egmor beshir mizmor 
khanukat hamizbeakh.

This is a song for _________________

And the English translation in Christianity will surprise you....

It is _________________________________

Scrambled: coorfsegak


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Vous allez outre du sujet, Dreamer. 
Chansons de Noel...........


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Ooops. Posting at the same time. I believe yours is "Rock of Ages", Dreamer. 
And I still think.....vous allez outre du sujet.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Excusez moi.

C'est Rock of Ages in transliterated Hebrew. Channukah doesn't count. 

S'OK! 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

Have a holly jolly Christmas; 
It's the best time of the year.
I don't know, if there'll be snow,
but have a cup of cheer.
Have a holly jolly Christmas,
And when you walk down the street;
Say hello, to friends you know, and everyone you meet.
Oh, no, the mistletoe hung where you can see;
Somebody waits for you;
Kiss her once for me.
Have a holly jolly Christmas,
and in case you didn't hear,
Oh, by golly have a holly jolly Christmas, this year.
Oh, ho, the mistletoe hung where you can see;
Somebody waits for you;
Kiss her once for me.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, from my most favorite little Christmas show, "Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer" I've seen that since I was a child when they had the Noelco Shaver flying down the ski-slopes, LOL.

*Burl Ives (as the Snowman) singing - Holly, Jolly Christmas*

I love The Island of Misfit Toys
Yukon Cornelius
Hermie the Elf Dentist, LOL

"There's always tomorrow for dreams to come true, tomorrow is not far away...."


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey THIS IS a Christmas song dernit.....

Un flambeau, Jeannette, Isabelle
Un flambeau, courons au berceau.
C?est J?sus, bonnes gens du hameau,
Le Christ est n?, Marie appelle
Ah! Ah! Que la m?re est belle
Ah! Ah! Que l?Enfant est beau.

Qui vient l? frappant de la sorte
Qui vient l? frappant comme ?a.
Ouvrez donc j?ai pos? sur un plat
De bons g?teaux qu?ici j?apporte.
Toc! Toc! Ouvrez-nous la porte
Toc! Toc! Faisons grand gala.

C?est un tort quand l?Enfant sommeille
C?est un tort de crier si fort.
Taisez-vous l?un et l?autre d?abord,
Au moindre bruit J?sus s??veille
Chut! Chut! Il dort ? merveille
Chut! Chut! Voyez comme Il dort.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't speak Japanese, please interpret that one for me.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, dude, LOL...............
C'est en francais! 8)

Bring a torch, Jeanette, Isabella!
Bring a torch, come swiftly and run!
Christ is born, tell the folk of the village,
Jesus is sleeping in His cradle,
Ah, ah, beautiful is the Mother,
Ah, ah, beautiful is her Son.

Hasten now, good folk of the village!
Hasten now, the Christ Child to see!
You will find Him asleep in a manger,
Quietly come and whisper softly,
Hush, hush, peacefully now He slumbers,
Hush, hush, peacefully now He sleeps.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*De bons g?teaux qu?ici j?apporte*

And I'm telling you. In French class, we had a CAKE comme ca.... a
"Yuletide Log" "A Noel Log" -- a rolled cake thing.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I just can't resist - here are the beginnings of two popular Christmas songs, but in Finnish. Would you guess what are their titles in English? (I'll make it even easier: both of those English titles are already mentioned in this thread...)

Song 1:

Petteri Punakuono 
oli poro nimelt??n
ollut ei loiste huono
Petterimme nen?np??n
haukkuivat toiset illoin
majakaksi pilkaten 
tuostapa saikin silloin
Joulupukki aattehen...

Song 2:

Jouluy?, juhlay?
p??ttynyt kaik on ty?
kaks vain valveil on puolisoa
lapsen herttaisen nukkuessa
seimik?tkyess??n...


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh no, no guesses!  It can't be that difficult! I'll make this even more easier, click FinnPlace dictionary and try the words 'poro' and 'y?' there...


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

_It's not a Christmas song, must I loved this song.... sorry for the non-respect, anyway I wont post for a whil so forgive me! 

Hush now, don't you cry,
Wipe away the teardrop from your eye.
You're lying safe in bed,
It was all a bad dream spinning in your head.

Your mind tricked you to feel the pain,
Of someone close to you leaving the game (of life).
So here it is, another chance, wide awake you face the day.
The dream is over, or has it just begun....?

There's a place I like to hide,
A doorway that I run through in the night
Relax child, you were there
But only didn't realize, and you were scared.
It's a place where you will learn
To face your fears
Retrace the years
And ride the whims of your mind.

Commanding in another world
Suddenly you hear and see this magic new dimension
I........will be watching over you
I........am gonna help to see you through
I........will protect you in the night
I........am smiling next to you
In silent lucidity

Visualise your dream,
Record it in the present tense,
Put it into a permanent form,
If you persist in all efforts,
You can achieve dream control...
...dream control...
...dream control...

::whispered:: (help me)

If you open your mind for me
You won't rely on open eyes to see.
The walls you built within
Come tumbling down; a new world will begin.
Living twice at once you learn
You're safe from pain in the dream domain
A soul set free to fly.

A round trip journey in your head
Master of illusion, can you realize your dream's alive
You can be the guide, but...
I........will be watching over you
I........am gonna help to see you through
I........will protect you in the night
I........am smiling next to you

Have a nice day,_
Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Silent Lucidity.

Have a good break Cynthia

And now for something completely different. I figure I could give it to you in French, German, Dutch (if I had enough time), and probably Hebrew (although many of the words wouldn't translate very well). I think instead I will stick with English. No hints on this one. Good luck.........

Rudolf the red-nosed reindeer
had a very shiny nose.
And if you ever saw him,
you would even say it glows.

All of the other reindeer
used to laugh and call him names.
They never let poor Rudolf
play in any reindeer games.

Then on foggy Christmas Eve
Santa came to say:
"Rudolf with you nose so bright,
won't you guide my sleight tonight?"

Then all the reindeer loved him
as they shouted out with glee:
"Rudolf the red-nosed reindeer,
You'll go down in history"

Oh, Queensryche did the song Cyn posted. I think.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer!*

I can't believe I remembered that! :shock:

I love doing the harmony in this one.

Angels we have heard on high
Sweetly singing o'er the plains,
And the mountains in reply
Echoing their joyous strains.

Refrain
Gloria, in excelsis Deo!
Gloria, in excelsis Deo!

2. Shepherds, why this jubilee?
Why your joyous strains prolong?
What the gladsome tidings be
Which inspire your heavenly song? Refrain

3. Come to Bethlehem and see
Him whose birth the angels sing;
Come, adore on bended knee,
Christ the Lord, the newborn King. Refrain

4. See Him in a manger laid,
Whom the choirs of angels praise;
Mary, Joseph, lend your aid,
While our hearts in love we raise. Refrain


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Jouluy?, juhlay?*

*Silent Night, Holy Night* ????

I came up with 5 other words for "poro" which included reindeer and meat I think, LOL, let me work on that one.

OK, what is this famous Choral Work? And by whom? This is the finale...
what a trip to sing as well. It shivers me timbers!

Halleluiah! 
Halleluiah!

Halleluiah! Halleluiah!
Ha-lle-luiah!

For the Lord God Omnipotent reigneth.

The kingdom of this world 
is become the Kingdom of our Lord, 
and of His Christ, 
and He shall reign for ever and ever.

King of Kings, and Lord of Lords, 
and He shall reign for ever and ever.

Halleluiah!
Halleluiah!
Halleluiah!
Halleluiah!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Ninnu help. Unless it is about Rudolf?

*Database: enfin Key: poro

dregs (noun) 
grounds (noun) 
lees (noun) 
reindeer (noun) 
sediment (noun)*

*Database: enfin Key: joulupukki

Father Christmas (noun) 
santa (noun) 
Santa Claus (noun)*

Finally, but I couldn't get a translation for a lot of the other words.

Also babelfish does not have Finnish!

*And yup Cynthia, have a good break. I owe you a PM I think. My mind is too tired these days. Forgive.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

You are trying too hard D. Plus I'm worried you'll be able to come up with Hebrew for reindeer, or sleigh that I can't. 
Your Christmas song is "Angels We Have Heard on High." I think the other one is called the Halleluiah Chorus.

Next one:

Have yourself, a merry little Christmas
Let your heart be light.
From now on,
our troubles will be out of sight.

Have yourself, a merry little Christmas
Make the Yule-tide gay,
From now on,
our troubles will be far away.

Here we areas in olden days,
Happy golden days of yore.
Faithful friends who are dear to us
Gather near to us, once more.

Through the years
We all will be together
If the Fates allow.
Hang a shining star up the highest bow.
And have yourself, a merry little Christmas....now


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

bah humbug

just kidding 

Josie's on a vacation far away
Come around and talk it over
So many things that I wanna say
You know I like my girls a little bit older
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

I ain't got many friends left to talk to
No-one's around when I'm in trouble
You know I'd do anything for you
Stay the night - we'll keep it under cover
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

Try to stop my hands from shakin'
Somethin' in my mind's not makin' sense
It's been awhile since we've been all alone
I can't hide the way I'm feelin'

As you leave me please would you close the door
and forget what I told you
Just 'cause you're right - that don't mean I'm wrong
Another shoulder to cry upon
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight
Yeah
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight
Lose your love Lose your love
Lose your love


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> Ninnu help. Unless it is about Rudolf?


Yes, Dreamer - you guessed right, you are clever! Silent Night, Holy Night (Jouluy?, juhlay? in Finnish) and Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer (Petteri Punakuono) are correct. And joulupukki is Santa Claus!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

mine was "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas", by the way.

You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch.
You really are a heel.
You're as cuddly as a cactus,
You're as charming as an eel.
Mr. Grinch.

You're a bad banana
With a greasy black peel.
Mr. Grinch.

You're a monster, Mr. Grinch.
You're heart's, an empty hole.
Your brain is full of spiders,
You've got garlic in your soul.
Mr. Grinch.

I wouldn't touch you, with a 
thrity-nine-and-a-half foot pole.

You're a vile one, Mr. Grinch.
You have termites, in your soul.
You have all the tender sweetness
of a seasick crocodile.
Mr. Grinch.

Given the choice between the two of you 
I'd take the seasick crocodile.
You're a foul one, Mr. Grinch.
You're a nasty, wasty skunk.
You heart is full of unwashed socks
You soul is full of gunk.
Mr. Grinch. 
:shock:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know the song title but it from a dr suess book, I think the books called the grinch, theres a film version as well which I saw about 2 or 3 days ago so that song is fresh in the memory.

So yeah I guess the songs called "mr grinch" from the dr suess book the grinch or from the film with jim carrey

am I right?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I just googled, preety much got it right anyway

*Your a mean one mr grinch*

Ok here's my song

Strange face, with your eyes
So pale and sincere.
Underneath you know well
You have nothing to fear.
For the dreams that came to you when so young
Told of a life
Where spring is sprung.

You would seem so frail
In the cold of the night
When the armies of emotion
Go out to fight.
But while the earth sinks to its grave
You sail to the sky
On the crest of a wave.

So forget this cruel world
Where I belong
I'll just sit and wait
And sing my song.
And if one day you should see me in the crowd
Lend a hand and lift me
To your place in the cloud.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

Nick Drake did it (first). Can't recall the title, so I'll go with - Lend a hand and lift me.

Another one done well by Burl Ives:

Have a holly, jolly Christmas;
It's the best time of the year.
I don't know, if there'll be snow
but have a cup of cheer.
Have a holly, jolly Christmas;
And when you walk down the street.
Say Hello, to friends you know
and everyone you meet.

Oh, no the mistletoe
hung where you can see;
Somebody waits for you;
Kiss her once for me.
Have a holly jolly Christmas
and in case you didn't hear;
Oh by golly have a holly, jolly
Christmas, this year!

One way or another, I WILL get into the Christmas spirit this year. Dammit.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

SC, I guessed that one, one page back. Sorry, I've been going overboard. Found this funny thing.

Can you name the real tune? The real carol? LOL. 8)

1. O Lutefisk, O Lutefisk, how fragrant your aroma,
O Lutefisk, O Lutefisk, you put me in a coma.
You smell so strong, you look like glue,
You taste just like an overshoe,
But lutefisk, come Saturday,
I tink I eat you anyvay

2. O Lutefisk, O lutefisk, I put you in the doorvay.
I wanted you to ripen up just like they do in Norvay.
A dog came by and sprinkled you.
I hit him with my overshoe.
O lutefisk, now I suppose
I'll eat you while I hold my nose.

3. O Lutefisk, O lutefisk, how well I do remember.
On Christmas Eve how we'd receive our big treat of December.
It wasn't turkey or fried ham.
It wasn't even pickled Spam.
My mother knew there was no risk
In serving buttered lutefisk.

4. O Lutefisk, O lutefisk, now everyone discovers
That lutefisk and lefse make Norvegians better lovers.
Now all the world can have a ball.
You're better than that Geritol.
O lutefisk, with brennevin [Norwegian brandy]
You make me feel like Errol Flynn.

5. O Lutefisk, O lutefisk, you have a special flavor.
O Lutefisk, O lutefisk, all good Norvegians savor.
That slimy slab we know so well
Identified by ghastly smell.
O Lutefisk, O lutefisk,
Our loyalty won't waver.

From the website where I found this:
Email received re: the author of this fine carol:
*"The author of this prime poetry was the late Red Stangeland, Sioux 
Falls, SD. In 1990 I was the winner of a contest that he organized 
for a new verse ... the prize was ten pounds of lutefisk ... and 
this is the winning verse:

O lutefisk, O lutefisk, when my poor heart stops beating
The pearly gates will open wide, I'll see the angels eating
From steaming platters of the stuff, and there will always be 
enough
O piece of cod that I adore, O lutefisk forevermore!

Robert L. Lee
Crystal, MN"*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, one of my favorite Dr. Seuss books, "The Grinch Who Stole Christmas" ... one of our kitties, the martriarch of the yard is Miss Cindy Lou Who 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

Great. Now I'm re-posting songs I just posted yesterday. That can't be a good sign. And I have the videos of Rudolf, The Grinch, and Frosty the Snowman. One of the benefits of being a parent you know. Although......... I'm the only one who watches them anymore.

I used to have a fish named Little Cindy Lou Who.

(is Lutefish - Oh Christmas Tree?)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear SC,
You've got it! "O Tannnbaum" (in German)/ O Christmas Tree.

I scare myself as I know "The Grinch Who Stole Christmas" and many other Dr. Seuss books by heart. "I do not like them, Sam I am, I do not like Green Eggs and Ham." There was a great documentary on him (Ted Guisel sp?) on PBS about 2 months ago. He was fascinating person, and those books had messages directed at both adults and children. He also started a new trend in reading for school children. Using words like P-at, C-at, M-at, etc. The very foundation of reading, and kids learned it with joy and laughter.

Another fond memory of my father reading to me. And we'd laugh and laugh.

I am currently avoiding the grocery store like the plauge. I only need some staples or I'll starve to death over Christmas, but it is presently -4 degreees, yes Minus 4, and I can't bring myself yet to brave the elements, and I'm a pretty tough Midwesterner. I'm afraid the car won't start, but at least I parked it in the carport, butt in, so I can drive over the two foot snowdrift the plow left last night.

Ah, the joys of a manual transmission.
Ah, the joys of winter.
Ah, the joys of the Holiday Season.
And L'Chaim, Mazeltov, and Shalom to all as well.

I've seen Rudolf without fail EVERY year since a little girl. My favorite.

Love,
Dreamer
PS -- sc I found a fantastic Christmas Music site. It has EVERYTHING. Yeah, I've been cheating, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

I love this song. Jazz..............

Santa baby, slip a sable under the tree, for me.
I've been an awful good girl.
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight.

Santa baby, a '54 convertible too. Light blue.
I'll wait up for you dear.
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight.

Think of all the fun I've missed.
Think of all the fellas that I haven't kissed.
Next year I could be oh so good
If you'd check off my Christmas list. 
Boo doo bee doo

Santa honey, I wanna yacht and really that's
Not a lot.
I've been an angel all year.
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight.

Santa cutie, there's one thing I really do need, the deed
To a platinum mine.
Santa cutie, and hurry down the chimney tonight.

Santa baby, I'm filling my stocking with a duplex, and checks
Sign your "X" on the line.
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight.

Come and trim my tree
With some decorations bought at Tiffany's.
I really do believe in you.
Let's see if you believe in me
Boo doo bee doo.

Santa baby, forgot to mention one little thing, a ring.
I don't mean on the phone
Santa baby, and hurry down the chimney tonight.

Hurry down the chimney tonight.
8)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*SANTA BABY*- by madonna or eartha kitt


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

I don't want a lot for christmas
There's just one thing I need
I don't care about the presents
Underneath the christmas tree
I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
All I want for christmas is...
You

I don't want a lot for christmas
There's just one thing I need
I don't care about the presents
Underneath the christmas tree
I don't need to hang my stocking
There upon the fireplace
Santa claus won't make me happy
With a toy on christmas day
I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
All I want for christmas is you
You baby

I won't ask for much this christmas
I don't even wish for snow
I'm just gonna keep on waiting
Underneath the mistletoe
I won't make a list and send it
To the north pole for saint nick
I won't even stay awake to
Hear those magic reindeers click
cause I just want you here tonight
Holding on to me so tight
What more can I do
Baby all I want for christmas is you
Ooh baby
All the lights are shining
So brightly everywhere
And the sound of children's
Laughter fills the air
And everyone is singing
I hear those sleigh bells ringing
Santa won't you bring me the one I really need
Won't you please bring my baby to me...

Oh I don't want a lot for christmas
This is all I'm asking for
I just want to see my baby
Standing right outside my door
Oh I just want you for my own
More than you could ever know
Make my wish come true
Baby all I want for christmas is...
You


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

Dream  Santa Baby is from the mid-50's. Even before I was born. THAT'S a long time ago. The version I'm thinking of was done by a black jazz singer who's name I have long since forgotten. I think you're right about Eartha Kitt though. Sounds like something she might have done.

Your song is "All I want for Christmas (is You)." Thanks for posting it. Been a little lonely in here putting up Christmas songs........ Maybe somebody should write a new one. "All I Really Want for Christmas is - ME"

If you promise not to tell anybody, I will be playing most of these tunes at the big family gatherings this evening, and tomorrow. That might be the only reason I get invited to family events - I can play the piano (and of course I have a singing voice unmatched in modern times).
Santa Baby will get big play. There is even a guy version of lyrics. 
My personal favorite is still "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas." Give it a nice Frank Sinatra feel...............and it's just great.

Merry Christmas to all the "Name That Tune" players


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

since youve put up no more lyrics here goes.....not alot more xmas songs to choose from......

Every body Pauses and stares at me
These two teeth are gone as you can see
I don't know just who to blame for this catastrophe!
But my one wish on Christmas Eve is as plain as it can be!

All I want for Christmas
is my two front teeth,
my two front teeth,
see my two front teeth!

Gee, if I could only
have my two front teeth,
then I could wish you
"Merry Christmas."
It seems so long since I could say,
"Sister Susie sitting on a thistle!"
Gosh oh gee, how happy I'd be,
if I could only whistle (thhhh, thhhh)

All I want for Christmas
is my two front teeth,
my two front teeth,
see my two front teeth.

Gee, if I could only
have my two front teeth,
then I could wish you
"Merry Christmas!"


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

I dont know yours Dreamcatcher, and since you've said you dont know any more Christmas lyrics, I will put a No christmas one up...lol
It was about time..lol

Heard this one on the radio a few minutes ago. I like it (although Im not religious, but I sure know what she's singing about):

Sometimes I feel like
Throwing my hands up in the air
I know I can count on you
Sometimes I feel like saying
Lord I just don't care
But you've got the love I need
To see me through

Sometimes it seems that
The going is just too rough
And things go wrong
No matter what I do
Now and then I feel
That life is just too much
But you've got the love
I need to see me through

When food is gone
You are my daily meal
When friends are gone I know
My saviour's love is real
Your love is real

Every once in a while
I say Lord I can't go on
Every once in a while
I get to feeling blue
Every once in a while
it seems like I am all alone
But you got the love
I need to see me through

Occasionally
my thoughts are brave and friends are few
Occasionally
I cry out Lord what must I do
Occasionally
I call up Master make me new
You've got the love
I need to see me through

Sometimes I feel like
Throwing my hands up in the air
I know I can count on you
Sometimes I feel like saying
Lord I just don't care
But you've got the love I need
To see me through


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wendy is that Candi Staton, 'You Got the Love'? Although I bet it was the 'Source' remix.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes thats correct, Axel. Its the version of The Source ft Candi Staton.
I recall there is another version, but only sung by Candi Staton herself (different remix). I like the first version the best.
Im surprised you know it, I didnt think it was well-known. But its a Beauty, isnt it? 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

All I Want For Christmas (is my two front teeth) was dreamcatcher's song.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes Wendy I think it is a rather good tune. Not really into dance music anymore, but that one really is a club classic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

This time we run
This time we hide
This time we draw on all the fire
We have inside

We need some time
To find a place
Where I can wipe away the madness from your face

Our name is out
Our name is known
Our name is everywhere
But who knows where we've flown

I never meant to kill a man
But I will show you how to live like no-one can

Look away , look away
Hide your eyes from the land where I lie cold
Look away, look away
From the lies in the stories that were told
Look away, look away
From the love that I hide
Way down deep in my soul

I met you wild
In a snowed up town
I was waiting tied and bound
To be sent down

Then I broke loose
You weren't around
So I raised banks and trains
Until I tracked you down

You followed me
When I said no
You lay with me
When there was nowhere safe to go

We made some friends
But now it's done
I always knew
That we would never catch the sun


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

Look Away- Big Country

Comin at you once again, in nine-five
And I dedicate this one
to all my peoples from Uptown.. and everywhere
Check it!

Yo where I'm from it ain't cookies and cream
There's a lot of peer pressure growin up as a young teen
You never know when you gonna get wet
Cause mad clowns be catchin wreck with a tec just to get a rep
Instead of cool friends, they'd rather hang with male thugs
Instead of goin to school, they'd rather sell drugs
It's best to go the right route and not the wrong one
Because it's gonna catch up witchu in the long run
Brothers be all up on us, actin stupid, gettin lifted
They life is twisted, and most of them are quite gifted
In other words, they got TALENT; but they'd rather sell cracks 
and bust gats and run the streets actin violent
To them it's all about hittin skinz and makin some easy green
Cause that's all they show you on the TV screen
All they care about is a buck or bustin a sweet nut
They don't give a (WHAT?) cause they street struck

You betta listen when L rhyme; cause bein street struck'll
get you nuttin but a bullet or jail time
So pay attention when L rhyme; cause bein street struck'll
get you nuttin but a bullet or jail time

Before the rap contract, I was sellin crack
Stay strapped with a Mac, I was into alla that
I started rappin and got nice as hell
If it wasn't for this I might be doin life in jail
And some of my peeps are still in the game sellin 'caine
If that's what you gotta do to maintain, go 'head and do your thang
But with the cash profit make an investment
And try not to go to the grave like the rest went
Cause you can be rich with crazy loot, own a house and nine cars
What good is that, if you're dead, or behind bars?
And yo it's not even funny
I've seen a lot of my peers give up they careers for some fast money
They could've been boxers, ballplayers or rap singers
Instead they bank robbers and crack slingers
Aiyyo they used to be legit kids, now they corrupt
They had dreams but gave em up cause they street struck

Chorus: repeat 2X

I still chill with my peeps in the streets; but most of the time
I'm in the crib, writin rhymes to some dope beats
Or either callin up some freaks to bone
But word up, I try to leave the streets alone
But it's crazy hard kid, in other words, it's spooky
The streets be callin me, like the crack be callin Pookie
It ain't a dumb joke, listen to this young folk
Cause where I'm from -- you can choke from the gunsmoke
Stay off the corners; that might be your best plan
Before you catch a bullet that was meant for the next man
Or end up with a deep cut
Or relaxin on a hospital bed, from bein street struck

Chorus: repeat 2X

Worrrd up!
Aiyyo take it from me,
Cause I been through it all, youknowhatI'msayin?
Stay off them corners you'll stay out of trouble
And I gotta say rest in peace to all the cats teasin streets
I'm outta here


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

That's a *Big L* song, right? Is it called "Talent"?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

its a Big L song but its NOT called TALENT


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

I can?t disguise the pounding of my heart
It beats so strong
It?s in your eyes what can I say
They turn me on

I don?t care where we go
I don?t care what we do
I don?t care pretty baby
Just take me with u

Come on and touch the place in me
That?s calling out your name
We want each other oh so much
Why must we play this game?

Don?t care where we go
I don?t care what we do
I don?t care pretty baby
Just take me with u

I don?t care if we spend the night at your mansion
I don?t care if we spend the night on the town
All I want is 2 spend the night together
All I want is 2 spend the night in your arms

To be around u is so-oh right
You?re sheer perfection (thank u)
Drive me crazy, drive me all night
Just don?t break up the connection

I don?t care where we go
I don?t care what we do
I don?t care pretty baby
Just take me with u

I don?t care where we go
I don?t care what we do
I don?t care pretty baby
Just take me with u

Just take me with u
Oh won?t u take me with u
Honey take me with u


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

'Take Me With U' by Prince from his best album "Purple Rain".

This should be an easy one:

Hear the screams of center 42
Loud enough to bust your brains out
The opposition?s tongue is cut in two
Keep off the street ?cause you?re in danger

One hundred thousand disparus
Lost in the jails in south america
Cuddle up baby
Cuddle up tight
Cuddle up baby
Keep it all out of sight
Undercover
Keep it all out of sight
Undercover of the night

The sex police are out there on the streets
Make sure the pass laws are not broken
The race militia has got itchy fingers
All the way from new york back to africa

Cuddle up baby
Keep it all out of sight
Cuddle up baby
Sleep with all out of sight
Cuddle up baby
Keep it all out of sight
Undercover
Undercover
Undercover
Keep it all out of sight
Undercover of the night

All the young men they?ve been rounded up
And sent to camps back in the jungle
And people whisper people double-talk
And once proud fathers act so humble
All the young girls they have got the blues
They?re heading on back to center 42

Keep it undercover
Keep it all out of sight
Keep it undercover
Keep it all out of sight
Undercover
Keep it all out of sight
Undercover
Keep it all out of sight
Undercover of the night

Down in the bars the girls are painted blue
Done up in lace, done up in rubber
The john?s are jerky little g.i. joe?s
On r&r from cuba and russia
The smell of sex, the smell of suicide
All these things I can?t keep inside

Undercover
Keep it all out of sight
Undercover of the night


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Under Cover of the Night - Them Rollin' Stones* :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, get out your prom dresses and tuxes (what is plural for tux?) for the Senior Prom in 1970 something....

"I don't mind being lonely,
What I do mind is not being loved.
Maybe you're feeling the same way too?
You're ready to hold someone?

(Chorus)
I really want to know you,
I really want to show you the way I feel.
I really want to know you,
I really want to show you the way I feel.

Something about you tells me,
We're coming from the very same place.
It's only just a notion I have,
I see it written over your face.

(Chorus)
I really want to know you,
I really want to show you the way I feel.
I really want to know you,
I really want to show you the way I feel.

(Break)
You've got something about you that I want around me.
Something I've been searching my whole life through.
So now it's up to you,
Tell me what you're going to do?
I want to know, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah......

Everytime I see you,
It's the same thing all over again.
You're doing something to me it's true.
I don't want the feeling to end.

(Chorus)
I really want to know you,
I really want to show you the way I feel.
I really want to know you,
I really want to show you the way I feel.

(Break)
You've got something about you that I want around me.
Something I've been searching my whole life through.
So now it's up to you.
Tell me what you're going to do?
I want to know, want to know, want to know, want to know....

(Chorus)
I really want to know you,
I really want to show you the way I feel.
I really want to know you,
I really want to show you the way I feel.

I really want to know, know, know you.
I really want to show, show, show you.
I really want to know, know, know you.
Yes, I want to know you.........."

Those were the days my friend, we thought they'd never end.....


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wendy, never thought I'd say this but I do love the best of Prince. I saw The Joffrey Ballet do "Billboards" with a selection of music from Prince. He let them use whatever they wanted. Amazing!

Purple Rain
Trust
I Want to Melt With You

.....amazing stuff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Gary Wright. Really Wanna Know You.

And, tonight's bonus trivia about sc - I did not go to a prom. 
Probably because I didn't want to listen to sappy music from Gary Wright.

Why do they say
That we're too young to go steady?
Don't they believe it
That I love you already?

Gee the moon is shining bright
I wish that you'd come out tonight.
Why don't they let us fall in love?

Why do they try to keep us apart?
Why do they laugh at
What I feel in my heart?

Gee the moon is shining bright.
I wish that you'd come out tonight.

Why do they say 
That we're too young to go steady?
Don't they believe it
That I love you already?

Gee, the moon is shining bright.
I wish that you'd come out tonight.
Why don't they let us fall in love?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

sc said:


> And, tonight's bonus trivia about sc - I did not go to a prom.
> Probably because I didn't want to listen to sappy music from Gary Wright


Rat. 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

That was a great song because you could dance fast to it or do the "cling and walk" reeeeeaaaaaaaaal slow and reeeeaaaaal close. And that was the BEST. 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm sorry, but that is incorrect. The song I posted is not called "Rat".

edit: I'll have you know that I don't care how many non-answer responses you put up - as God is my witness, NOBODY gets to post another song in this thread until mine is properly identified. Took me a while to dig it out..........


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOL
*Sonny and Cher - Why Don't They Let Us Fall In Love*


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

and I'd dance a clingy song with you anytime D.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

... Bless you SC, but of course ....

"I'm not in love, so don't forget it.
It's just a silly phase I'm going through.
And just because I call you up,
Don't get me wrong, don't think you've got it made.
I'm not in love, no no, it's because...

I like to see you, but then again,
That doesn't mean you mean that much to me.
So if I call you, don't make a fuss;
Don't tell your friends about the two of us.
I'm not in love, no no, it's because...

(Big boys don't cry...
Big boys don't cry....
Big boys don't cry....)

Ooh, you'll wait a long time for me.
Ooh, you'll wait a long time.
I'm not in love, I'm not in love...

I keep your picture upon the wall.
It hides a nasty stain that's lying there.
So don't you ask me to give it back.
I know you know it doesn't mean that much to me.
I'm not in love, no no, it's because...

Ooh, you'll wait a long time for me.
Ooh, you'll wait a long time.
I'm not in love, I'm not in love..."


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Dreamer, thats: 'Im Not In Love' by 10cc.
The ballet with Prince's music, was that classic or modern?
It sounds interesting. I love modern ballet and dance. 8)

New song in a moment.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wendy, the Joffrey is a very progressive ballet company. It borrows from classical technique, but integrates incredible variations of modern dance. And the music lend itself to the very sensual aspects of Prince's music.

There were amazing things where two women would dance together, many men and women together, bodies entwined. They wore sexy costumes, sometimes were on toe, other times not.

Incredible, beautiful, astonishing.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

P.S. -- the Joffrey is featured in Robert Altman's film "The Company" -- I haven't seen it yet, mixed reviews, but it would give you a taste of their style.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Dreamer it sounds FANTASTIC! Thanks for the info.
I went only to a few, but fell in love instantly the first time.
I love to dance, also love to watch this kind of modern dance in theatres.
I will check out the movie and the Joffrey. Thanks! 

Song in a few secs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

I was lying there
Lying on the beach
I dreamed you were there
Feel the heat
The sun and the waves
When you touch my hand
We were on a desert island
And I had a dream
I was swept away

You and I are on an island
Where I thought the storm would never end
I saw your light on the horizon
And I knew that I was blown away again

No it doesn?t matter
Yeah, it doesn?t matter
?cause nothing lasts forever
?cause nothing last forever

No it doesn?t matter
No it doesn?t matter
?cause nothing lasts forever
Nothing last forever

I was swept away
I was swept away
I was swept away with you
I was swept away
I was swept away
I was swept away with you

The rise and fall is endless
The risk you run of being lost in blue
You caught my drift while I was restless
When the current flows
I?m gonna flow with you

No it doesn?t matter
Yeah, it doesn?t matter
?cause nothing last forever
Nothing last forever

No it doesn?t matter
No it doesn?t matter
?cause nothing last forever
Nothing last forever

I was swept away
I was swept away
I was swept away with you
I was swept away
I was swept away
I was swept away with you

For a day
Or maybe for a lifetime
Break away
Is he throwing me a lifeline
If I say
That this will be the last time
Swept away
Will it end with you?

I was swept away
Swept away
Swept away

No it won?t, no it won?t
No it doesn?t matter
Nothing last forever


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

^ Dianna Ross- Swept Away

I've been workin' this graveshift and I ain't made shit
I wish I could buy me a spaceship and fly past the sky
I've been workin' this graveshift and I ain't made shit
I wish I could buy me a spaceship and fly past the sky

Man, man, man
If my manager insults me again I will be assaulting him
After I fuck the manager up then I'm gonna shorten the register up
Let's go back, back to the Gap
Look at my check, wasn't no scratch
So if I stole, wasn't my fault
Yeah I stole, never got caught
They take me to the back and pat me
Askin' me about some khakis
But let some black people walk in
I bet they show off their token blackie
Oh now they love Kanye, let's put him all in the front of the store
Saw him on break next to the 'No Smoking' sign with a blunt and a Marl'
Takin' my hits, writin' my hits
Writin' my rhymes, playin' my mind
This fuckin' job can't help him
So I quit, y'all welcome
Y'all don't know my struggle
Y'all can't match my hustle
You can't catch my hustle
You can't fathom my love dude
Lock yourself in a room doin' five beats a day for three summers
That's a +Different World+ like +Cree Summers+
I deserve to do these numbers
The kid that made that deserves that Maebach
So many records in my basement
I'm just waitin' on my spaceship, blaow

Chorus

Man, I'm talkin' way past the sky
Let's go, yeah
And I didn't even try to work a job
Represent the mob
At the same time thirsty on the grind
Chi state of mind
Lost my momma, lost my mind
+My life, my love+ that's not mine
Why you ain't signed?
Wasn't my time
Leave me alone, work for y'all
Half of it's yours, half of it's mine
Only one to ball
Never one to fall
Gotta get mine
Gotta take mine
Got a tech nine
Reach my prime
Gotta make these haters respect mine
In the mall 'til 12 when my schedule wore headset nine
Puttin' known ass on shelves
Waitin' paitently I ask myself
Qhere I wanna go, where I wanna be
Life is much more than runnin' in the streets
Holla at 'ye, hit me with the beat
Put me on my feet
Sound so sweet
Yes I'm the same ol' G, same goatee
Stayin' low key, nope
Holler at God "Man why'd you had to take my folks?"
Hope to see Freddy G., Yusef G
Love my G, Rolly G
Police watch me smoke my weed, count my G's
Got a lot of people countin' on me
And I'm just tryin' to find my peace
Should of finished school like my niece
Then I wouldn't finally wouldn't use my piece, blaow
Aw man, all this pressure

Chorus

I remember havin' to take the dollar cab
Comin' home real late at night
Standin' on my feet all damn day
Tryin' to make this thing right
And havin' one of my co-workers say "Yo you look just like
This kid I seen in the old Busta Rhymes video the other night"
Well easy come, easy go
How that sayin' goes
No more broad service, cars, and them TV shows
I all had that snatched from me
And all the faculties all turn their back on me
A&R's didn't wanna hear a rap from me
So naturally actually had to face things factually
Had to be a catastrophe with the fridgest starin' back at me
Cuz nothing's there, nothing's fair
I don't wanna ever go back there
So I won't be takin' no days off 'til my spaceship takes off

Chorus

[Outro]
I wanna fly, I wanna fly
I said I want my chariot to pick me up
And take me brother for a ride


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

This is quite a daft song, but I have some very dear & special memories to it. Especially, listen to the children.

There?s a place in
Your heart
And I know that it is love
And this place could
Be much
Brighter than tomorrow
And if you really try
You?ll find there?s no need
To cry
In this place you?ll feel
There?s no hurt or sorrow

There are ways
To get there
If you care enough
For the living
Make a little space
Make a better place...

Heal the world
Make it a better place
For you and for me
And the entire human race
There are people dying
If you care enough
For the living
Make a better place
For you and for me

If you want to know why
There?s a love that
Cannot lie
Love is strong
It only cares for
Joyful giving
If we try
We shall see
In this bliss
We cannot feel
Fear or dread
We stop existing and
Start living

Then it feels that always
Love?s enough for
Us growing
So make a better world
Make a better world...

Heal the world
Make it a better place
For you and for me
And the entire human race
There are people dying
If you care enough
For the living
Make a better place
For you and for me

And the dream we were
Conceived in
Will reveal a joyful face
And the world we
Once believed in
Will shine again in grace
Then why do we keep
Strangling life
Wound this earth
Crucify it?s soul
Though it?s plain to see
This world is heavenly
Be god?s glow

We could fly so high
Let our spirits never die
In my heart
I feel you are all
My brothers
Create a world with
No fear
Together we cry
Happy tears
See the nations turn
Their swords
Into plowshares

We could really get there
If you cared enough
For the living
Make a little space
To make a better place...

Heal the world
Make it a better place
For you and for me
And the entire human race
There are people dying
If you care enough
For the living
Make a better place
For you and for me

Heal the world
Make it a better place
For you and for me
And the entire human race
There are people dying
If you care enough
For the living
Make a better place
For you and for me

Heal the world
Make it a better place
For you and for me
And the entire human race
There are people dying
If you care enough
For the living
Make a better place
For you and for me

There are people dying
If you care enough
For the living
Make a better place
For you and for me

There are people dying
If you care enough
For the living
Make a better place
For you and for me

You and for me
You and for me
You and for me
You and for me
You and for me
You and for me
You and for me
You and for me
You and for me
You and for me
You and for me


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Burt Bacharach - what the world need now is love

ok my song

this song includes my favioute lyricss of the year in bold

----------------------------------------------

*John was a scientist, he was hooked on LSD
Interested in mind control and how the monkey held the key
Said that all life is experiments somebody's planning for the heir 
It's for the unexpected citizens who hallucinate in fear. 
Sing that.*

Chew the backbone, A solar system, these clever convicts

In union station, with a package in his hand
Tied to the suspect, he chanced him where he stand
And I don't think you realise he's coming for your neck
And the sound is breaking all around
He's keeping lives in check

Chew the backbone, a solar system, these clever convicts

Making his getaway threw a punched out mirror
He blend into the crowd, hear the system scream
And all those spies that strikes your head
are clinging to their guns
And if you smell those almonds man, I think you better run.

Checkout.

Chew the backbone, a solar system, these clever convicts.
Chew the backbone, a solar system, these clever convicts.
Chew the backbone, a solar system, these clever convicts.
-------------------------------
)I Love monkeys!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2005)

Welcome back to the thread young lady  
Especially when you haul out some old Iggy Pop. Little Doll.

brb

found it! I knew I had an album or two....and nobody could ever fault this guy for boring lyrics...........

Gimme danger, little stranger
and I'll feel you bleed.
Gimme danger, little stranger
And I'll heal your disease.

There nothing in my dreams
But some ugly memories
Kiss me like the ocean breeze.

Well if you will be my lover
I will shiver and sing.
But if you won't be my master
I will do anything.

There's nothing left alive
But some dark glassy eyes
Raise my fears one more time.

Come on, little danger, die a little stranger
Swear you're gonna feel my hell.
Come on little stranger, die a little later.
Swear you gonna feel my hell.

Gimme danger
Little stranger


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

Clover, I'll post a new song, but I think yours is still up for play (eventhough the time has already passed) :wink:

This is a funny one:

Monday Night, to the Club

Tuesday Night, to the Club

Wednesday Night, what a headache, but I went, to the Club

Thursday Night, to the Club

Friday Night, didnt wanna go, but my friend Michelle called me on the phone and so I went, to the Club

Saturday Night, to the Club

Sunday Night,

To The Club!

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

You guys can post a new one, this one was just for FUN!


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

ha ha I know that club one, buit I don't know the name of the song

that song made me laugh when I heard it, total euro dance cheese


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

La La La
La La La

Maybe, it's me, maybe i bore u
No no, it's my fault, cuz i can't afford u
Maybe Baby, puffy, jay z
would all be better for u
Cuz all i can do is luv u

Baby when i used to luv u
Theres' nothing that i wouldn't do
I went thru the fire for you, do anything you asked me to
But im tired of livin this lie
It's getting harder to justify
Realised that i just don't luv u
Not like i used to

La la la
la la la

Maybe, i should rob somebody
So we could, live like whitney and bobby
It's probably my fault, my bad, my loss
But u are, above cost
Cuz all i could do was luv u

Baby when i used to luv u, theres' nothing that i wouldn't do
I went thru the fire for you, do anything you asked me to
But i'm tired of living this lie
It's getting harder to justify
Realised that i just don't luv u
Not like i used to

Holla holla holla
Holla holla holla

Do you remember when i used to luv u
Baby no not any more, luv u
Ooohhhh, I luv u
And you're gonna miss me now

Baby when i used to luv u
There's nothing that i wouldn't do,
I went thru the fire for u, and i'm not gonna play the fool
No i can't live this life, and i can't justify, and i can't make up my life
Cuz i don't luv u
Not like i used to do

Holla holla holla
Holla holla holla

Oh i used to luv u
Oh i used to luv u

Oh but I don't luv u
Oh but I don't luv u

Oh but you're gonna miss me now

Baby when i used to luv u, theres' nothing that i wouldn't do
I went thru the fire for you, do anything you asked me to
But i'm tired of living this lie
It's getting harder to justify
Realised that i just don't luv u
Not like i used to

la la la
la la la
Oh i used to luv u
Oh i used to luv u

Oh but I don't luv u
Oh but I don't luv u

Oh but you're gonna miss me now

Oh but I don't luv uuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Falling free it totally cracked me up when I heard it..LOLOL  
TOO funny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

dagnabit Clover! I just checked in here and I knew yours. Shoot. The one and only Tom Waits. Lots and lots of good stuff from him. 
The one you just posted is Melancholia, by the Who.

Well, I went home with the waitress
The way I always do.
How was I to know
She was with the Russians, too.

I was gambling in Havana
I took a little risk.
Send lawyers, guns and money
Dad, get me out of this.

I'm the innocent bystander
Somehow I got stuck.
Between the rock and the hard place
And I'm down on my luck.
And I'm down on my luck.

Now I'm hiding in Honduras.
I'm a desperate man.
Send lawers, guns and money
The shit has hit the fan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Got it! Tom Waits - Bad Liver and a Broken Heart, Small Change is the album! 
Thanks 

I can't stop the way I feel
Things you do don't seem real.
Tell you what I got in mind
'cause we're runnin' out of time.
Won't you ever set me free?
This waiting around is killing me.

She drives me crazy
Like no one else.
She drives me crazy
And I can't help myself.

I can't get any rest
People say I'm obsessed.
Everything that's serious lasts
But to me there's no surprise
What I have, I knew was true.
Things go wrong, they always do.
I won't make it on my own. 
No one likes to be alone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Good one. Queen - Nevermore.

Oldie but goodie. Dreamer would even know this one.

Holy Moses, I have been removed.
I have seen the spectre, he has been here too.
Distant cousin from down the line
Brand of people who ain't my kind.
Holy Moses, I have been removed.

Holy Moses, I have been deceived.
Now the wind has changed direction, and I think I'll have to leave.
Won't you please excuse my frankness but it's not my cup of tea.
Holy Moses, I have been deceived.

I'm going back to the border
Where my affairs, my affairs ain't abused.
I can't take any more bad water,
I've been poisoned from my head down to my shoes.

Holy Moses I have been deceived.
Holy Moses, let us live in peace.
Let us strive, to find a way, to make all hatred cease.
There's a man over there, what's his colour, I don't care.
He's my brother, let us live in peace.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Sir Elton John is the ONLY one to do that song as far as I'm concerned.
A total geek, with dorky glasses, but gee oh boy was he good. Especially when he was with Bernie Taupin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Clover, you always put up such beautiful lyrics and most of the time I dont even know them. This time either. I hope this year to guess more of yours. 8)

This is a very nice song:

Sweet wonderful you,
You make me happy with the things you do,
Oh, can it be so,
This feeling follows me wherever I go.

I never did believe in miracles,
But I've a feeling it's time to try.
I never did believe in the ways of magic,
But I'm beginning to wonder why.

Don't, don't break the spell,
It would be different and you know it will,
You, you make loving fun,
And I don't have to tell you you're the only one.

You make loving fun (its all I wanna do)

You make loving fun (its all I wanna do)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Clover, I don't know your song either. 

But since I haven't even guessed one in 2005, I will call Wendy's with "You Make Loving Fun" - Fleetwood Mac. Thanks for posting one I could guess Wendy. 

And now...back to Cloverstone's. hmmmmm....?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

All That You Have is Your Soul - Tracy Chapman.

I'm the living result
I'm a man who's been hurt a little too much.
And I've tasted the bitterness of my own tears.
Sadness is all my lonely heart can feel. 
I can't stand up for falling down.

Simple though love is,
Still it confused me.
Why I'm not loved the way I should be
Now I've lived with heartaches,
And I've roomed with fear.
I've dealt with despair,
And I've wrestled with tears.

The vow that we made
You broke it in two.
But that don't stop me from loving you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it might be Diana Krall, but she wrote the song with Elvis Costello, rather than Costello Elvis as you typed earlier. Mmmmm. Nope, I'm going with "The Girl in the Other Room", by Krall Diana and Elvis Costello.

This is an easy one, I may have even posted it before. 
Somehow it reminds of her though, back when we were younger  
I sure am sad.

Us and them, and after all we're only ordinary men.
Me, and you
God only knows it's not what we would choose do. 
Forward, he cried from the rear
and the front ranks died.
And the General sat, and the lines on the map
moved from side to side.
Black, and blue
And who knows which is which and who is who.
Up, and down.
And in the end it's only round and round.
Haven't you heard, it's a battle of words
the poster bearer cried.
Listen son, said the man with the gun
There's room for you inside.

Down, and out.
It can't be helped but there's alot of it about.
With, without.
And who'll deny that's what the fighting's all about. 
Get out of the way, it's a busy day
And I've got things on my mind.
For want of the price of tea and a slice
The old man died.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Pink Floyd - from Dark Side of The Moon
Us and Them?*

Up for grabs. Don't have a tune at the mo.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PS, sorry you're sad sc. I remember seeing a laser show to the music of "Dark Side" at the Observatory in Los Angeles. AWESOME. And I cried through the whole thing. Back in 1983 I believe.

A long, long time ago. I miss those days.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

*That Lucky Old Sun (Just Rolls Around Heaven All Day)
Louis Armstrong... am I right?*

here are one easy :

I couldn't tell you why she felt that way, 
She felt it everyday.
And I couldn't help her, 
I just watched her make the same mistakes again.

What's wrong, what's wrong now?
Too many, too many problems.
Don't know where she belongs, where she belongs.
She wants to go home, but nobody's home.
It's where she lies, broken inside.
With no place to go, no place to go to dry her eyes.
Broken inside.

Open your eyes and look outside, find the reasons why.
You've been rejected, and now you can't find what you left behind.
Be strong, be strong now.
Too many, too many problems.
Don't know where she belongs, where she belongs.
She wants to go home, but nobody's home.
It's where she lies, broken inside.
With no place to go, no place to go to dry her eyes.
Broken inside.

Her feelings she hides.
Her dreams she can't find.
She's losing her mind.
She's fallen behind.
She can't find her place.
She's losing her faith.
She's fallen from grace.
She's all over the place.
Yeah,oh

She wants to go home, but nobody's home.
It's where she lies, broken inside.
With no place to go, no place to go to dry her eyes.
Broken inside.

She's lost inside, lost inside...oh oh
She's lost inside, lost inside...oh oh yeah

AND another one for those who try to understand french (It's a REALLY good song, liscen to it!)

Elle n'?tait pas du genre ? se faire remarquer.
C'?tait jamais elle qu'on invitait ? danser.
Elle avait plut?t l'impression de g?ner.
Peut-?tre avait-elle envie de tout casser.

Elle habitait plus loin, dans la rue d'? cot?.
Je suis s?re que vous l'avez d?j? rencontr?.
Son visage ?tait transparent comme l'?t?
Mais elle avait toujours l'air de s'ennuyer.

Elle voulait toucher le soleil.
Rien ne sera pareil,
Perdu dans son sommeil
Et puis les nuages ?tincellent
Sur des ?tangs de miel
Et mes larmes s'emm?lent.

J'ai toujours su qu'elle allait partir en fum?e.
Elle aurait tout donn? pour se faire oublier.
Un matin, en silence, elle s'est d?fil?e
Et elle est partie sur la pointe des pieds.

Elle avait d?cid? de ne plus s'inqui?ter.
C'?tait la fin de l'hiver, mais elle s'en foutait.
Au bord du quai, doucement elle a saut?.
Ses cheveux, lentement, dans l'eau ont flott?.

Elle voulait toucher le soleil.
Rien ne sera pareil,
Perdu dans son sommeil
Et puis les nuages ?tincellent
Sur des ?tangs de miel
Et mes larmes s'emm?lent.

Elle avait d?cid? de ne plus s'inqui?ter.
C'?tait la fin de l'hiver, mais elle s'en foutait.
Au bord du quai, doucement elle a saut?.
Ses cheveux, lentement, dans l'eau ont flott?.

Elle voulait toucher le soleil.
Rien ne sera pareil,
Perdu dans son sommeil
Et puis les nuages ?tincellent
Sur des ?tangs de miel
Et mes larmes s'emm?lent.

Elle voulait toucher le soleil.
Rien ne sera pareil,
Perdu dans son sommeil
Et puis les nuages ?tincellent
Sur des ?tangs de miel
Et mes larmes s'emm?lent.

Cynthia


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Two For Tragedy - Nightwish. Only knew that because somebody posted on Nightwish recently. Janis' was a gimme - just haven't been on line for awhile. 
A little something to match my mood...........

You made me cry
I don't want to lose this feeling.

And if I could choose
A place to die.
It would be in your arms.

Do you wanna see me crawl across the floor?
Do you wanna hear me beg you to take me back?
Oh I'd gladly do it because

I don't want to fade away
Give me one more day please.
I don't want to fade away
In your heart I want to stay.

It's all wrong
And it's all right.
The way that you treat me baby.

Once I was strong
But lost the fight.
You won't find a better loser.

Do you wanna see me crawl across the floor?
Do you wanna hear me beg you to take me back?
Lord I'd gladly do it because
I don't want to fade away.
No no no
Give me one more day please.
I don't want to fade away
It's in your heart I want to stay

Bell bottom blues
Don't you say goodbye.
Surely gonna meet again.
And if we do
Don't you be surprised
To find me with another lover.

I don't wanna fade away
No.
In your heart I want to stay.
I don't wanna fade away
Oh no. 
Give me one more day please.
I don't wanna fade away
Oh no.
In your heart I want to stay.
I don't want to fade away
No.
Give me one more day please.
Oh in your heart I want to stay.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Welcome to my Nightmare* - Alice Cooper

Pardon the crazy way I behave

And the things I say

Maybe I?m too young to know the score

But there?s something inside not right

Wish I could vocalize

If I screamed would you realize

Feeling Iike a child without his toys

But just want to tell you...

Chorus

Everything?s all right

l'm just looking at you through

crazy eyes toniqht

So if I'm acting kind of strange

l'm just looking through crazy eyes

Cloudy day say it Iooks like rain

What's the use, I know it's all the same

Read a magazine, electric light

is keeping me from my dreams

How do I sound to you?

Like a fool, a little cuckoo too

I only wish I know what I should do

Believe me when teIl you

Chorus

Everything seems to have changed

I don't even know my name

I wish I could place the blame on someone

but there's no one -


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

Hall and Oates - Crazy Eyes.

Come down off your throne
And leave your body alone.
Somebody must change.

You are the reason I've been waiting all these years
Somebody holds the key
Well, I'm near the end and I just ain't got the time.
Well, I'm wasted and I can't find my way home.

Come down on your own
And leave your body at home.
Somebody must change.

You are the reason I've been waiting all these years.
Somebody holds the key.
Well, I'm near the end and I just ain't got the time.
Well, I'm wasted and I can't find my way home.

Well, I'm near the end and I just ain't got the time.
Well, I'm wasted and I can't find my way...... home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

^ Stevie Winwood and or Eric Clapton- Can't Find My Way Home

Individually wrapped, placed in neat little rows
Becoming A piece, of everything that grows
Some numbers, A name, to indicate you played the game
Came empty handed and left the same
A soul is A soul and A shell is A shell
The border in between is full of everything you felt
Some cling to A cross because they're tired and lost
They leave it up to the weather to measure the cost
And everytime I look within I recognize the darkness
Familiar to the image of the artist
Staring at the bathroom mirror in A strangers apartment
Can't remember her name, don't remember how I got here
But here I am, thinking about death again
Humbles out the stress, helps the breath get in
I need to check my friends as well as my next of kin
To let them know I love them all to the end
And when the soul begins to reap, I think she'll know me from the sleep
I keep caught in the corner of my bloodshot eyes
And if she has the nerve, to let me dump a few last words
I'm gonna turn to the earth and scream "Love your life!"
Love your life, quite cliche but I guess thats me
A ball of pop culture with some arms and feet
As discrete as I've tried to keep the drama and cancer
It's no secret I hunger for someone to feed the answers
I never expected a bowl of cherries
I'm just a virgo trying to find my own version of the virgin mary
And when I let them carry me to a cemetary
I wanna be buried with a pocket full of clarity

(Chorus)
Now, how many times must you prove you're an angel
How many more demons do you have to strangle
How much longer must you remain in this dream
Before I finally figure out if you're insane or a genius

How many times must you prove you're an angel
How many more demons do you have to strangle
How much longer must you remain in this dream
Before I finally figure out if you're insane or a genius

Let no tears to fall from none of y'all
Just remember it all, the beauty as well as the flaws
L-O-V-E L-I-F-E
Here lies Sean, finally free
And as I look across the sea I smile at the sun
While it feeds the weeds the nutrition they need
The people still breathe, the city still bleeds
I'm going to love it to death and keep planting my seeds
I'm going to love it to death and keep an eye on the seeds
I'll be in love till im dead, I keep reaching the seeds
I'll give all I got left just to teach you to read
Love life to the death and keep planting my seeds
And when the soul begins to reap, I think she'll know me from the sleep
I keep caught in the corner of my bloodshot eyes
And if she has the nerve, to let me dump a couple last words
I'm gonna turn to the earth and scream (Love your life)

(Chorus)

LOVELIFE (x16)


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

^ Counting Crows- Round Here

I got so much trouble on my mind
So I take time
Out my day
To pray and I say
Now I lay me down to sleep
Hopin' that I keep
My soul
Peep, I'm gettin' old 
And it's a cold cold world
And I ain't even got a bomber
Livin' with my momma
It's the same routine
Keep my room clean
I'm lookin' to do some new things but ain't shit to do
I'm twenty-two - catch
In the prime of my life
I have no time for a wife
I funnel through the tunnel
Disgruntled, tryin' to find me some light
In the rim of darkness
I to sing, I may not be the darkest
Brotha
But I was always told to act my age and not my color
Knowin' that my color was that of the original
So now I sing the new ***** spiritual
It goes get up stand up...etc.
It's like how can you understand the pain
When you never had to stand under the rain
When it rains it pours, and it's about to come down hard
Thank God I found you

As I walk down the road of existence
I get resistance
From all angles
I tangle
For cash
Hopin' it'll last
'Til the end of the week
But all I eat is fast food
And you know how junk food goes right through ya
So I return to the arab
And on the way back
I stop and the liquor store
Grab me a six pack
Knowin' that once I'm done with that I'll be back
To get some more
Once I get started I don't wanna stop
And I can't turn around
Brew - I can't turn it down
Ironically I turn it up
My liver I burn it up (Fat line)
It's my life I live it up
The cup I gotta give it up
One day
I'm cruisin' down a one way street and I done passed fun day
Three blocks ago
It itself life is an obstacle
As I maneuver through the manure I try to be responsible
I want a job but I ain't lookin - how come
I ain't tryin' to degrade myself bein' nobody's Calvin
But I'm a couch bum what makes it bad I had incentive
But I disintegrated
To a state that's stagnated
I procrastinated
I can't recall a day without bein' intoxicated
or blowed
Im dealin' with a full deck and any day I could fold
What makes it bad, I wasn't dealt that bad a hand
And I had a plan
But things didn't go through
The way they were supposed to
Thank God I found you

It's like a jungle sometimes it makes me wonder
How I keep from goin' under, I ponder
And try to keep my concentration
In this idiotic nation
They say become I doctor, but I don't have the patients/patience
Adjacent
To that situation
I want an occupation
That I'm into
'Cause yet if I begin to
Live to my potential
I went to 
School for fourteen years and my best teacher was experience
I reminisce and wish
I could go back in time to eighty-nine
When there was just sunshine
But now it's like I'm gettin' older to so much strain and stress
I don't think I'll ever be happpy until I rest
In peace
Of mind
And find
Who I am
But thank God I found you


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Book of Life. My oldest thinks the band is "Common Sense" 
Good lyrics.

this is a partial, but hopefully enough. I'll try to dig up the rest of the song. It just seems to fit me right now.

From the time I first saw you that's when I knew
There was no one else, just me and you. 
Remember those times,
When we were just kids in love?
Neither understood the feelings
So strong, so true.

Why did you do, what you did?

Things changed, we each moved on.
Taking with us the feelings, the memories
So strong. 
Our lives we lived, apart.
So many years passed.
Sometimes I would think of you, and smile.
Wonder what had become of you,
If you had finally found yourself at last.

Why did you do, what you did,
Why did you come back?
You took it all from me girl. 
The happiness, the joy. As if it had been but a dream.
You took it all. And now I can't get it back.
Why did you do
What you did?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

sc, read the lyrics to your song. read your webpage. hating it for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

A song that inspired me years ago 

It's time to let you go 
It's time to say goodbye 
There's no more excuses 
No more tears to cry

There's been so many changes 
I was so confused 
All along you were the one 
All the time I never knew

I want you to be happy 
You're my best friend 
But it's so hard to let you go now 
All that could have been 
I'll always have the memories 
She'll always have you 
Fate has a way of changing 
Just when you don't want it to

Chorus

Throw away the chains 
Let love fly away 
Till love comes again 
I'll be okay

Life passes so quickly 
You gotta take the time 
Or you'll miss what really matters 
You'll miss all the signs 
I've spent my life searching 
For what was always there 
Sometimes it will be too late 
Sometimes it won't be fair

Chorus

I won't give up 
I won't give in 
I can't recreate what just might have been 
I know that my heart will find love again 
Now is the time to begin

Chorus

I can't hold on forever baby 
I'll be okay


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll Be O.K. Amanda Marshall

If a picture paints a thousand words,
Then why can't I paint you?
The words will never show, the you I've come to know.
If a face could launch a thousand ships,
Then where am I to go?
There's no one home but you,
You're all that's left me too.

And when, my love for life is running dry
You come, and pour yourself on me.

If a man could be two places at one time,
I'd be with you.
tomorrow and today, beside you all the way. 
If the world should stop revolving spinning slowly down to die,
I'd spend the time with you.
And when the world was through,
Then one by one the stars would all go out.
Then you and I would simply fly away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Thats a beautiful song Sc.
Its *If* by Perry Como.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Someone to count on
In a world of change
Here I am, stop where you're standin'

What you need is a lover
A man to take over
Oh girl, don't look any further

Strange, when you think of the chances
That we'd both be in a state of mind
Too cool to be careless
Lookin' for the right thing
Oh baby, don't look any further

Tonight
Tonight, we're gonna taste a little, paradise
Rock you all night long, baby
All night long
Daylight
Daylight
I'll still be lookin' in your ebony eyes
And we'll go on and on and on

day-o day-o, mombajee ai-o, well
Don't look any further
day-o day-o, mombajee ai-o, well
Don't look any further

Someone to count on
In a world of changin'
Here I am, stop where you're standin'

What you need is a lover
You need a lover
To love you all over
Love me all over
Oh baby, don't you look any further, further

Don't look any further


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

My song was indeed "If", but it was originally done by David Gates with Bread. 
You are waaaay younger than me though, and couldn't have known that -so you get the points anyway 
If you've never heard the song, it's very beautiful using only a piano.

I think I know yours (done by J.H.) but I would only post another sad one. Give somebody else a chance.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't Look Any Further

Another cool one

I?ve been a bad bad girl,
I?ve been careless with a delicate man.
And it?s a sad sad world,
When a girl can break a boy
Just because she can.

Don?t you tell me to deny it,
I?ve done wrong and I want to
Suffer for my sins.
I?ve come to you ?cause I need
Guidance to be true
And I just don?t know where I can begin.

What I need is a good defense
?cause I?m feelin? like a criminal.
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I sinned against
Because he was all I ever knew of love.

Heaven help me for the way I am.
Save me from these evil deeds.
Before I get them done.
I know tomorrow brings the consequence
At hand.
But I keep livin? this day like
The next will never come.

Oh, help me, but don?t tell me
To deny it.
I?ve got to cleanse myself.
Of all these lies till I?m good
Enough for him.
I?ve got a lot to lose and i?m
Bettin? high
So I?m beggin? you before it ends
Just tell me where to begin.
What I need is a good defense
?cause I?m feelin? like a criminal.
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I sinned against
Because he was all I ever knew of love.

Let me know the way
Before there?s hell to pay.
Give me room to lay the law and let me go.

I?ve got to make a play
To make my lover stay
So, what would an angel say? 
?cause the devil wants to know.

What I need is a good defense
?cause I?m feelin? like a criminal.
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I sinned against
Because he was all I ever knew of love.

What I need is a good defense
?cause I?m feelin? like a criminal.
And I need to be redeemed
To the one I sinned against
Because he was all I ever knew of love.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Cynthia, yes, and its sung by Dennis Edwards.

Sc, who is J.H.?
Also I know the song 'If' from those trainings I did (the Source thread). And Im not THAT much younger than you are..lol (I think?).

I dont know your song, Cynthia.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

John Hiatt. He wrote "Don't Look any Further." My have been sung by others, but Hiatt wrote it. 
I don't know Cynthia's either........


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Criminal, Fiona Apple 

I got ya 

C xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Breathe, breathe in the air.
Don't be afraid to care.
Leave, but don't leave me.
Look around
Choose your own ground.

Long you live and high you fly
And smile you'll give and tears you'll cry.
And all you touch and all you see
Is all your life will ever be.

Run, rabbit run.
Dig that hole, forget the sun.
And when at last the work is done.
Don't sit down, it's time to dig another one.

For long you live and high you fly
But only if you ride the tide.
And balanced on the biggest wave
You race towards an early grave.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Good choice Clover. "Panic" by Greenday.

Easy one, but the title stays on topic.....

I'm crazy for feelin' so lonely
I'm crazy
Crazy for feelin' so blue.
I knew you'd love me as long as you wanted
And then someday
You'd leave me for somebody new.

Worry, why do I let myself worry?
Wonderin' what in the world did I do?

I'm crazy
For thinkin' that my love could hold you.
I'm crazy for cryin'
And crazy for tryin'
and I'm crazy for loving you.

Crazy
For thinkin' that my love could hold you.
I'm crazy for cryin'
And crazy for tryin'
And I'm crazy for loving you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Crazy, Lee Ann Rimes???

Do you ever feel like breaking down?
Do you ever feel out of place?
Like somehow you just don't belong
And no one understands you
Do you ever wanna runaway?
Do you lock yourself in your room?
With the radio on turned up so loud 
That no one hears you screaming

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

Do you wanna be somebody else?
Are you sick of feeling so left out?
Are you desperate to find something more?
Before your life is over
Are you stuck inside a world you hate?
Are you sick of everyone around?
With their big fake smiles and stupid lies
While deep inside you're bleeding

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

No one ever lied straight to your face
No one ever stabbed you in the back
You might think I'm happy but I'm not gonna be okay
Everybody always gave you what you wanted
Never had to work it was always there
You don't know what it's like, what it's like

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like (what it's like)

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Actually I was thinking Willie Nelson. I think he wrote it originally anyway. I know LeAnne Rimes has done it, and apparently Patsy Cline as well. Maybe Willie didn't write it........... Patsy is going back a ways.

Cynthia's is Welcome to My Life - Simple Plan. Proud to say I cheated on that one. Never heard it, but the lyrics are nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

since SC isn't posting any lyrics

(Intro from Movie)

What they gives you blood?
Three months man
Whatchu doin in here anyway? You oughta be home with your momma
How old are you boy?
Thirteen
Thirteen? Damn, the bastards must be runnin outta ****** to arrest

( Song Intro)
Yeah, ohh yeah, this goes out
to all the families that went through the struggle
Yeah, from the heart
It was from the heart, everything was real

( Verse)

Yo, dwellin in the past, flashbacks when I was young
Whoever thought that I'd have a baby girl and three sons
I'm goin through this difficult stage I find it hard to believe
Why my old Earth had so many seeds
But she's her own woman, and due to me I respect that
I saw life for what it's really worth and took a step back
Family ain't family no more, we used to play ball
Eggs after school, eat grits cause we was poor
Grab the pliers for the channel, fix the hanger on the TV
Rockin each others pants to school wasn't easy
We survived winters, snotty nosed with no coats
We kept it real, but the older brother still had jokes
Sadly, daddy left me at the age of six
I didn't know nuttin but mommy neatly packed his shit
She cried, and grandma held the family down
I guess mommy wasn't strong enough, she just went down
Check it, fifteen of us in a three bedroom apartment
Roaches everywhere, cousins and aunts was there
Four in the bed, two at the foot, two at the head
I didn't like to sleep with Jon-Jon he peed the bed
Seven o'clock, pluckin roaches out the cereal box
Some shared the same spoon, watchin saturday cartoons
Sugar water was our thing, every meal was no thrill
In the summer, free lunch held us down like steel
And there was days I had to go to Tex house with a note
Stating "Gloria can I borrow some food I'm dead broke"
So embarrasin I couldn't stand to knock on they door
My friends might be laughin, I spent stamps in stores
Mommy where's the toilet paper, use the newspaper
Look Ms. Rose gave us a couch, she's the neighbor
Things was deep, my whole youth was sharper than cleats
Two brothers with muscular dystrophy, it killed me
But I remember this, mom's would lick her finger tips
To wipe the cold out my eye before school wit her spit
Case worker had her runnin back to face to face
I caught a case, housin tried to throw us out of our place
Sometimes I look up at the stars and analyze the sky
And ask myself was I meant to be here... why?
Yeah, yo

( Chorus)
All that I got is you
And I'm so thankful I made it through
[repeat 4X]

( Verse 2- Singing)

I sit and think about
All the times we did without, yeah
I always said I woudn't cry
When I saw tears in your eyes
I understand that daddy's not here now
But some way or somehow, I will always be around, yeah
All things that I did from this to them
Oh from drugs to being there
Being down and out and I love you always

( Outro)
Yeah, you say
You see the universe, which consists of the sun moon and star
And them planets, that exist in my space
Like man woman and child
You understand?
We got to keep it real, and what reality and reality will keep it real with us
I remember them good ol days
Because see, that's the child I was
What made me the man I am today
See cause if you forget where you come from, heheh
You're never gonna make it where you're goin, aheh
Because you lost the reality of yourself
So take one stroll through your mind
And see what you will find
And you'll see a whole universe all over again
and again and again and again and again
Heheheh, yeah heheheheh ahaheheheh


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Christ, I actually know this one. The song is called "All That I Got is You". The group is Ghostface Killer I think.

In this proud land we grew up strong.
We were wanted all along.
I was taught to fight, taught to win.
I never thought I could fail.

No fight left or so it seems
I am a man whose dreams have all deserted
I've changed my face, I've changed my name.
But no one wants you when you lose.

Don't give up
'cos you have friends.
Don't give up
You're not beaten yet.
Don't give up
I know you can make it through.

Though I saw it all around.
Never thought that I could be affected.
Thought that we'd be the last to go
It is so strange the way things turn.

Drove the night toward my home
The place where I was born, on the lakeside.
As daylight broke, I saw the earth
The trees had burned down to the ground.

Don't give up
You still have us.
don't give up
We don't need much of anything.
Don't give up
'cause somewhere there's a place
Where we belong.

Rest your head
You worry too much.
It's going to be alright
When times get rough.
You can fall back on us.
Don't give up
Please don't give up.

Got to walk out of here.
I can't take anymore.
Going to stand on that bridge
Keep my eyes down below.
Whatever may come
And whatever may go.
That river's flowing
That river's flowing.

Moved on to another town.
Tried hard to settle down.
For every job, so many men
So many men no one needs.

Don't give up
'cause you have friends.
Don't give up
You're not the only one.
Don't give up
No reason to be ashamed.
Don't give up
You still have us. 
Don't give up
We're proud of who you are.
Don't give up
'cause I believe there's a place
There's a place where we belong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

hahaha, nice try at trying to cover up a GOOGLE there SC , lol its all good though.

its actually one rapper, named Ghostface


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Peter Gabriel - Don't Give Up*
A favorite of mine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

au contraire, Mr. Bro. There was no Googling for that one. Question though: is there a person, or group going by the name Ghostface Killer?

Hiya Dreamer


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

The song came and went 
Like the times that we spent
Hiding out from the rain under the carnival tent
I'd laugh and she'd smile
And it would last for a while
You don't know what you got 'til you lose it all again

Listen to the mandolin rain, listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break, every time that she goes away
Listen to the banjo wind, a sad song drifting low
Listen to my tears roll, down my face as she turns to go

A cool evening dance
Listening to the bluegrass band takes the chill 
From the air 'til they play the last song
And I'll do my time
Keeping you off my mind but there's moments
That I find, I'm not feeling so strong

Listen to the mandolin rain, listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break, every time that she goes away
Listen to the banjo wind, a sad song drifting low
Listen to my tears roll, down my face as she turns to go

Running down by the lakeshore
She did love the sound of a summer storm
It played on the lake like a mandolin
Now it's washing her away once again
Once again, once again

Listen to the mandolin rain, listen to the music on the lake
Listen to my heart break, every time that she goes away
Listen to the banjo wind, a sad song drifting low
Listen to my tears roll, down my face as she turns to go

Listen to my tears roll, down my face as she turns to go


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey SC, I did Google and came up with a group that I thought was
*Ghostface Killah* you were too fast for me.

Mine is from a way back....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Well that would be Mr. Hornsby, Mandolin Rain. Sorry for guessing it so quick, but I felt the need to protect the rest of the players from those darned youngsters and their "music" 

Mine is from even way backer. Huge bonus points for anybody that can come up with this without help.

The lights turned on and the curtain fell down,
And when it was over it felt like a dream.
They stood at the stage door and begged a scream.
The agents had paid for the black limousine
That waited outside in the rain.
Did you see them, did you see them?
Did you see them in the river?
They were there to wave to you.
Could you tell that empty quivered,
Brown skinned Indian on the banks
That were crowded and narrow,
Held a broken arrow?

Eighteen years of American Dream,
He saw that his brother had sworn on the wall.
He hung up his eyelids and ran down the hall,
His mother had told him a trip was a fall,
And don't mention babies at all.
Did you see him, did you see him?
Did you see him in the river?
He was there to wave to you.
Could you tell that the empty quivered
Brown skinned Indian on the banks
That were crowded and narrow,
Held a broken arrow?

The streets were lined for the wedding parade,
The queen wore the white gloves, the county of song,
The black covered caisson her horses had drawn
Protected her King from the sun rays of dawn.
They married for peace and were gone.
Did you see them, did you see them?
Did you see them in the river?
They were there to wave to you.
Could you tell that the empty quivered,
Brown skinned Indian on the banks
That were crowded and narrow,
Held a broken arrow.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Listen to the Mandolin Wind* - Bruce Hornesby

hadn't thought of that one in ages, Dreamer.

Anyone that wants to post can take my turn, except Soul... who can only take my turn if it's a love song. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

already got it terri* We posted at almost the same time. My new one is still on the table then...........


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Neil Young - Broken Arrow*
Yup!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I think this is one of my all time favorites....
I took out the first word to make it a little harder 8)

__________, it's me
I've thought about us for a long, long time
Maybe I think too much but something's wrong
There's something here that doesn't last too long
Maybe I shouldn't think of you as mine

Seeing you
Or seeing anything as much as I do you
I take for granted that you're always there
I take for granted that you just don't care 
Sometimes I can't help seeing all the way through

It's important to me
That you know you are free
'Cause I never want to make you change for me

Think of me
You know that I'd be with you if I could
I'll come around to see you once in a while
Or if I ever need a reason to smile
And spend the night if you think I should

It's important to me 
That you know you are free
'Cause I never want to make you change for me

Think of me 
You know that I'd be with you if I could
I'll come around to see you once in a while
Or if I ever need a reason to smile 
And spend the night if you think I should

Think of me...
Think of me...
Think of me


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Nite folks... good to see y'a'll are in the world.
L,
D
Up for grabs 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

SC's song is

Neil Young- Broken Arrow

and why should I be subjected to just posting " love songs"???

anyways heres a song

i dunno you might consider it a love song kind of

(verse 1)
I used to know this woman who had the most beautiful
tattoos on the top sides of both of her hands
she was forty three years old and as far as I know
had never yet been with a man
its not that she wasn't attractive she was beatiful
but its the way that she interacted
she was aggressively passive to the point where she
would of intimidated any myth that ever tried to catch her
on the right hand she had a tattoo of a nude girl
she claimed it is what God resembled
but on the left she had a mirrored image of the same female
and this one she explained looked like the devil
I remember once watching her touch her own breasts
how the tattoos smiled as they stared down her stomach
as if anticipating would they be allowed to caress
the sweet flower that they both seemed to hunger (sweet flower)
now maybe I was high but it felt so right
heaven and hell both taped to this womans womb
it didn't make sense how she could commence
touching herself with me wide awake in the same room
now if I've learned anything in my years (my years)
I learned I no longer believe in surprise (in surprise)
but what happened next damn near stole my tears
the tattoos came alive right in front of my eyes
they both slowly stood up and climbed off her hands
and showed me why she never took some time with a man
they climbed deep inside of this woman's garden
she closed her eyes and she gently bit her bottom lip
I stepped I left and I don't regret leaving
and I'll never forget all the things I saw that evening
a glimpse of religion a piece of coming closer
to understanding more about what intrigues me most
I didn't get turned on I just got turned
I wasn't as aroused as I was concerned
for each one of em I've hurt
and every time I've been burned
I've got a lot to teach but even more to learn
so now I keep my eyes open hoping to take in all I can
about Woman taking in all she can
and for as long as I breath i'll save a seat in my memory
for that woman with the tattooed hands

(chorus: repeat 5x till song fades)
There's good and evil in each individual fire
identifies needs and feeds our desires
as long as we keep our spirit inspired
she can bite her bottom lip all she wants


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

NO NO NO NO NO NO. Neil Young did NOT do Broken Arrow. Not alone anyway. He happened to be part of the group that did it.

p.s. Dreamer's is Todd Rundgren - Hello, it's Me. 
And since you all seem to be seriously musically challenged, Broken Arrow was done by Buffalo Springfield (Stills, Young, Furay, Messina, Palmer, etc) - the greatest collection of rock musicians ever put together.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh Hell. I'm sorry. Didn't he write it? Well, Hell. :?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Buffalo Springfield?
Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young, LOL I have no brain. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

wow, this is moving fast.... look above about two responses....


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

The Band?
I'm clutching at straws.
I need to HEAR music. I'm not so good with the words. I can do melodies in a flash.
Forgive.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Don't shoot me, I'm only the piano player.....
Nite :roll:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey, a few neurons fired! Bless you. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

heres a weird love song for terri??

i wanna follow the footprints across my lovers stomach
i wanna call out her name before i plummet
i wish i had a map of the terrain
so i could step around the landmines
avoid the beasts under the bed
that breathe at bad times
i wanna find these here so-called treasures
the pleasures the trinkets the never-ending weekends
acknowledging that i'm still just a piece of the sequence
but seein these different footprints got me needin to show my WEAKNESS
TIMELINES, timezones
i cross em with my eyes closed
memorize the landmarks and learn the cycles
the weather patterns
how the seasons affect
the east and the west
of each region learn the cycles
forget about the fact that
many trails have been tracked
maybe it's a plus that there's a path
if this was some uncharted land
i'd have to be a smarter man
willing to travel the farthest
to unravel the harvest
and natural resources are unlimited
exploration only required some desire and INITIATIVE
take your time to find the right way to climb
it ain't safe to play games with natures mind

if i
could show you
you would
never
leave it

i wanna ride a train
up my lovers arm
stop off at the brain
to hop out and find out whats goin on
cut through trees
and ride through rocks
synchronize the universal sundial to my watch
i've seen a lot
but not quite as much as her
to top it off the memory and the imagination blur
but i know she's been put through hell
i can feel it
and i know she's touched heaven as well
tryin to steal it
it came on and it taught her a song
IT strung her along
and it caught her when her guard was gone
now to the break of dawn
she's tryin to fill what fits
and all her family and friends is tryin to seal them lips
but i ain't dumb
i can HEAR that train come from miles away
settin obstacles to stop the arrival
i'm gonna blow up that iron and wood road
from what i understood those
be the ORIFICE of its survival
my recital
another tantrum
because she's highly excitable
swinging a random
no happy endings always off to a bad start
addictive
VOYEURISTIC to the trackmarts

and if i
could show you
you would
never
leave it


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry, don't know yours, Clover. 

Thanks for posting the love song, Soul Brotha. I really liked the lyrics. I was just picking with you about having to choose a love song...ya knew that, I hope.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

Clover's song

The Doors- Unhappy Girl

I kinda like The Doors, pretty good stuff

7:30 AM, Alerted to life by a song on the radio
The evening is over
Another morning, another opportunity
To do something progressive prove that he's worthy
Up and out the door by 9 O'clock
The sun is shining up and down the block
There's children in the corner waiting for a bus
That will take them to school and exploit their trust
He starts the car, sparks with one crank
It's those good ol' fashioned American mechanics
And even though he'd rather own a new import
It's dependible and more important its all he can afford
Stops by the coffee shop to pick up some smokes and a cup of Joe
Back into the Ford with the windows rolled up
So when the radio rocks he can sing along freely
With the lights out it's less dangerous
At the top of his lungs the words burst through shameless
Pushing that dream, trying to beat the time
Oh well whatever nevermind
Nothing else matters when your knifing through traffic
Wishing it was a stickshift, it's an automatic
Listening to the road, voice of the nomad
How he'd love to leave drive away never go back
Wheels keep on turning, turning turning and turning
Alone is when he finally feels like a person
Light another Nat Sherman
Crack the window, feel the wind blow

Serenity tenfold
God bless whoever invented sunglasses
And while your at save the saints that work the fast food drive
throughs
Objects are closer than they appear 
Cuz when your by yourself there ain't one else to lie to
Talk radio gets a lot of play in his vehicle
It teaches him topics to dicuss with real people
So when he stops to get gas or hit that coffee shop
His neurotic ass can act like he knows a whole lot
Pour some sugar on me, my counterfeit personality
He's a loner gotti, he's a rebel
He's gonna drive the escort to the middle of that meadow
Thinking about how he can leave this city
Fill the tank and towards the water he'll flier
Maybe he should just go get a picture at the CC
And find a stool at the bar where he can stare at the TV 
Either way tomorrow will be just like today
And that's all it takes to make the change
He loves to drive more than he loves being alive
And this town doesn't even know his real name

It goes bye bye Miss American Pie
Drove the Ford to the border to disturb the order
If only that he'd know that he wouldn't be missed
Maybe then he could have grown to exist
(repeated till the song fades)


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Aspiring Sociopath, Atmosphere. And of course I googled. Just about time to invoke the ten hour rule anyway.

My first lesson losing a love was you.
Learning to live with your memory was lesson Number 2.
And I can't lie, baby
I still cry sometimes.
But I've come a long way
Towards gettin' you of my mind.

I'm still under the weather
But over the storm.
I still miss the shelter
Of your loving arms.
but what I thought would kill me
Has just made me strong.
I'm still under the weather
But I'm over the storm.

Sometimes your memory still gets the best of me.
But that lonely ache in my heart
Ain't as bad as it used to be.
And sometimes the way that I'm feelin'
Inside doesn't show.
But I know
I'll get over you - I've just got a long way to go.

I'm still under the weather
But over the storm.
I still miss the shelter
Of your loving arms.
But what I thought would kill me
Has just made me strong.
I'm still under the weather
But I'm over the storm.

.........you know things are bad when I start posting country


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

Push - Smash Mouth

brb


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

All the faces
All the voices blur
Change to one face
Change to one voice
Prepare yourself for bed
The light seems bright
And glares on white walls
All the sounds of Charlotte sometimes
Into the night
With Charlotte sometimes

Night after night she lay alone in bed
Her eyes so open to the dark
The streets all looked so strange
They seemed so far away
But Charlotte sometimes did not cry
The people seemed so close
Playing expressionless games
The people seemed so close
So close
So many
Other names

Sometimes I'm dreaming
Where all the other people dance
Sometimes I'm dreaming
Charlotte Sometimes
Sometimes I'm dreaming
Expressionless the trance
Sometimes I'm dreaming
So many different names
Sometimes I'm dreaming
The sounds all stay the same
Sometimes I'm dreaming
She hopes to open shadowed eyes
On a different world
Come to me 
Scared princess
Charlotte sometimes

On that bleak track
(See the sun is gone again)
The tears were pouring down her face
She was crying and crying for a girl
Who died so many years before...

Sometimes I dream
Where all the people dance
Sometimes I dream
Charlotte sometimes
Sometimes I dream
The sounds all stay the same
Sometimes I'm dreaming
There are so many different names
Sometimes I dream
Sometimes I dream...

Charlotte sometimes crying for herself
Charlotte sometimes dreams a wall around herself
But it's always with love
With so much love it looks like
Everything else
Of Charlotte sometimes
So far away
Glass sealed and pretty
Charlotte sometimes


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

War Child - Blondie

A song with a definite mood (and best listened to whilst heavily drugged):

Sunshine came softly through my a-window today
Could've tripped out easy a-but I've changed my ways.
It'll take time, I know it but in a while
You're gonna be mine, I know it, we'll do it in style. 
'Cause I made my mind up you're going to be mine.
I'll tell you right now,
Any trick in the book now, baby, all that I can find.
Everybody's hustlin' just to, have a little scene.
when I say we'll be cool I think that, you know what I mean.
We stood on a beach at sunset, do you remember when?
I know a beach where, baby, a-it never ends.
When you've made your mind up forever to me mine.

Hmm, hmm, hmm, hmm, hmm.
I'll pick up your hand and slowly, blow your little mind.
'Cause I made my mind up you're going to be mine.
I'll tell you right now
Any trick in the book, now baby, all that I can find.

Superman or Green Lantern ain't got, a-nothin on me.
I can make like a turlte and dive for your, pearls in the sea, yeah.
A you-you-you can just sit there, a-thinking on your velvet throne.
'bout all the rainbows a-you can, a-have for you own.
When you've made your mind up forever to be mine.
I'll pick up your hand, and slowly blow your little mind.
When you've made your mind up, forever to be mine.

I'll pick up your hand
I'll pick up your hand


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

I can't remember the name of the song  AC/DC did it, it's on the "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap" album. 
Certainly different than the one I posted, but a song that works best when stoned, I agree. 
What is the name of that song...........

edit - Got it. Or as my youngest just told me...... "Duh, dad - it's called "Ride On."" Makes an old guy proud, as he typically only listens to music from my generation 

I may have posted this before, but it's early yet and is one I can remember -

I pulled into Nazareth, was feelin' bout half past dead.
I just need some place where I can lay my head.
"Hey, mister can you tell me, where a man might find a bed?"
He just grinned and shook my hand, "No" was all he said.

Take a load off Fanny, take a load for free
Take a load off Fanny, and...and...and...you put the load right on me.

I picked up my bag, I went looking for a place to hide.
When I saw Carmen and the devil walking side by side.
I said, "Hey Carmen, c'mon, let's go downtown."
She said, "I gotta go but my friend can stick around."

Go down, Miss Moses, ain't nothin you can say.
It's just old Luke, and Luke's waiting on the judgement day.
Well, Luke, my friend, what about young Anna Lee?
He said, "Do me a favor, son, won't you stay and keep Anna Lee company?"

That has to be enough to guess it, and I'm sure I've posted it before now (probably not a good sign.....)


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

^ Aretha Franklin- The Weight

Life..... I wonder....
Will it take me under.... I don't know

Imagine smoking weed in the streets without cops harassin
Imagine going to court with no trial
Lifestyle cruising blue behind my waters
No welfare supporters more conscious of the way we raise our daughters
Days are shorter, nights are colder
Feeling like life is over, these snakes strike like a cobra
The world's hot my son got not evidently
It's elementary, they want us all gone eventually
Trooping out of state for a plate knowledge
of coke was cooked without the garbage we'd all have the top dollars
Imagine everybody flashin, fashion
Designer clothes, lacing your click up with diamond vogues
Your people holdin dough, no parole
No rubbers, go in raw imagine law with no undercovers
Just some thoughts for the mind
I take a glimpse into time
watch the blimp read "The World Is Mine"

If I ruled the world Imagine that
I'd free all my sons, I love em love em baby
Black diamonds and pearls Could it be, if you could 
be mine, we'd both shine
If I ruled the world Still livin for today, in
these last days and times

The way to be, paradise like relaxin black, latino and anglo-saxon
Armani exchange the reins
Cash, Lost Tribe of Shabazz, free at last
Brand new whips to crash then we laugh in the iller path
The Villa house is for the crew, how we do
Trees for breakfast, dime sexes and Benz stretches
So many years of depression make me vision
The better livin, type of place to raise kids in
Open they eyes to the lies history's told foul
But I'm as wise as the old owl, plus the Gold Child
Seeing things like I was controlling, click rollin
Trickin six digits on kicks and still holdin
Trips to Paris, I civilized every savage
Gimme one shot I turn trife life to lavish
Political prisonner set free, stress free 
No work release purple M3's and jet skis 
Feel the wind breeze in West Indies
I make Coretta Scott-King mayor the cities and reverse themes to Willies
It sounds foul but every girl I meet to go downtown
I'd open every cell in Attica send em to Africa

If I ruled the world Imagine that
I'd free all my sons, I love em love em baby
Black diamonds and pearls Could it be, if you could 
be mine, we'd both shine
If I ruled the world Still livin for today, in
these last days and times

And then we'll walk right up to the sun
Hand in hand
We'll walk right up to the sun
We won't land
We'll walk right up to the sun
Hand in hand
We'll walk right up to the sun
We won't land

You'd love to hear the story how the thugs live in worry
Duck down in car seats, heat's mandatory
Runnin from Jake, gettin chased, hunger for papes
These are the breaks many mistakes go down out of state
Wait, I had to let it marinate we carry weight
Tryin to get laced, flip the ace stack the safe
Millionaire plan to keep the gat with the cop camera
Makin moves in Atlanta, back and forth scrambler
Cause you could have all the chips, be poor or rich
Still nobody want a ***** havin shit
If I ruled the world and everything in it, sky's the limit
I push a Q-45 Infinit
It wouldn't be no such thing as jealousies or B Felonies
Strictly living longevity to the destiny
I thought I'd never see but reality struck
Better find out before your time's out, what the fuck???

If I ruled the world Imagine that
I'd free all my sons, I love em em baby
Black diamonds and pearls Could it be, if you could 
 be mine, we'd both shine
If I ruled the world Still livin for today, in
these last days and times

If I ruled the world, if I ruled, if I ruled Imagine that
I'd free all my sons, if I ruled, if I ruled
I love em love em baby
Black diamonds and pearls, black dimaonds Could it be, if you could
black diamonds be mine, we'd both shine
If I ruled the world Still livin for today, in
these last days and times

If I ruled the world, if I ruled
if I ruled, I'd free all my sons
black diamonds, I love em love em baby
Black diamonds and pearls, if I ruled
If I ruled the world

If I ruled the world
I love em love em baby!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

Bro, I don't know if Aretha ever sang it, but "The Band" did "The Weight" originally.

Yours is "If I Ruled the World", by Nas. Had to use my secret weapon again on this one - my oldest boy.

And now for something completely different:

If I ruled the world, every day would be the first day of spring,
Every heart would have a new song to sing.
And we'd sing of the joy every morning would bring.

If I ruled the world, every man would be as free as a bird,
Every voice would be a voice to be heard.
Take my word, we would treasure each day that occurred.

My world would be a beautiful place,
Where we would weave such wonderful dreams.
My world would wear a smile on it's face,
Like the man in the moon has when the moon beams.
There'd be happiness that no man could end.
No, my friend, not if I ruled the world.
Every head would be held up high
There's be sunshine in everyone's sky.
If the day ever dawned when I ruled the world.

a song that comes from somebody with a once in a lifetime voice.........


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

^ either Neil Diamond or Tony Bennet- If I Ruled The World

heres some lyrics from one of the best new soul singers

[Verse 1]

Girl im in love with you
This ain't the honeymoon
Past the infatuation phase
Right in the thick of love
At times we get sick of love
It seems like we argue everyday

[Bridge]

I know i misbehaved
And you made your mistakes
And we both got room left to grow
And though love sometimes hurts
I still put you first
And we'll make this thing work
But I think we should take it slow

[Chorus]

We're just ordinary people
We don't know which way to go
Cuz we're ordinary people
Maybe we should take it slow (Take it slow oh oh ohh)
This time we'll take it slow (Take it slow oh oh ohh)
This time we'll take it slow

[Verse 2]

This ain't a movie no
No fairy tale conclusion ya'll
It gets more confusing everyday
Sometimes it's heaven sent
We head back to hell again
We kiss and we make up on the way

[Bridge]

I hang up you call
We rise and we fall
And we feel just like walking away
But as our love advances
We take second chances
Though it's not a fantasy
I Still want you to stay

[Chorus]

We're just ordinary people
We don't know which way to go
Cuz we're ordinary people
Maybe we should take it slow (Take it slow oh oh ohh)
This time we'll take it slow (Take it slow oh oh ohh)
This time we'll take it slow

[Verse 3]

Take it slow
Maybe we'll live and learn
Maybe we'll crash and burn
Maybe you'll stay, maybe you'll leave,
maybe you'll return
Maybe you'll never find
Maybe we won't survive
But maybe we'll grow
You never know baby youuuu and I

[Chorus]

We're just ordinary people
We don't know which way to go
Cuz we're ordinary people
Maybe we should take it slow (Heyyy)
We're just ordinary people
We don't know which way to go
Cuz we're ordinary people
Maybe we should take it slow (Take it slow oh oh ohh)
This time we'll take it slow (Take it slow oh oh ohh)
This time we'll take it slow

SC are you gonna ask your oldest son Google if he knows these lyrics?? lol


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Ordinary People* - John Legend :shock: I don't have a younger son to ask, so I asked my 15 year old poodle. :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

like to dream yes, yes, right between my sound machine
On a cloud of sound I drift in the night
Any place it goes is right
Goes far, flies near, to the stars away from here

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
You don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away

Last night I held Aladdin's lamp
And so I wished that I could stay
Before the thing could answer me
Well, someone came and took the lamp away
I looked around, a lousy candle's all I found

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
Well, you don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm thinkin.........Steppenwolf, Magic Carpet Ride.

I'm sure I've posted this before. Oh well. Anything I can play that still makes me cry is worth posting twice:

All alone, at the end, of the evening. 
And the bright lights, have faded to blue.
I was thinking 'bout a woman who might have
Loved me, and I never knew.
You know I've always been a dreamer
(spent my life runnin round)
And it's so hard to change
(can't seem, to settle down)
But the dreams I've seen lately
Keep on turnin out, and burnin out
And turnin out, the same.

So put me, on a highway
and show me a sign.
And take it, to the limit, one more time.

You can spend all you your time, making money.
You can spend all your love, making time.
If it all, fell to pieces tomorrow, 
Would you still be mine?

and when you're looking for you freedom
(nobody seems to care)
And you can't find the door
(can't find it anywhere)
When there's nothin', to believe in
Still you're coming back, you're running back
for more..........

So put me, on a highway,
And show me a sign.
And take it, to the limit, one more time.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Take it to the Limit* - The Eagles

 I feel a sad song day coming on. I mean, it hurts bad enough...right? Let's see just how bad we can make it hurt. Might even have to bring in the country music, sc, if you don't start feeling better.
God love ya. :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

to sc...or anyone with the blues. same guy...pick a song, any song.

Bell bottom blues, you made me cry.
I don't want to lose this feeling.
And if I could choose a place to die
It would be in your arms. 
Do you want to see me crawl across the floor to you?
Do you want to hear me beg you to take me back?
I'd gladly do it because
I don't want to fade away.
Give me one more day, please.
I don't want to fade away.
In your heart I want to stay. 
It's all wrong, but it's all right.
The way that you treat me baby.
Once I was strong but I lost the fight.
You won't find a better loser. 
Chorus 
Chorus 
Bell bottom blues, don't say goodbye.
I'm sure we're gonna meet again,
And if we do, don't you be surprised
If you find me with another lover. 
Chorus 
I don't want to fade away.
Give me one more day please.
I don't want to fade away.
In your heart I long to stay.

or

When the sun rose this morning, I didn't have my baby by my side.
When the sun rose this morning, I didn't have my baby by my side.
I don't know where she was, I know she's out with some another guy. 
Don't the sun look lonesome shading down behind the trees?
Don't the sun look lonesome shading down behind the trees?
But don't your house look lonesome when your baby's packed to leave. 
Blow wind, blow wind, blow my baby back to me.
Blow wind, blow wind, blow my baby back to me.
Well you know if I don't soon find them, I will be in misery. 
Goodbye baby, that is all I have left to say.
Goodbye baby, that is all I have left to say.
But you have lost your good thing, go ahead and have your own way.

or

I have the blues before sunrise, tears standing in my eyes.
I have the blues before sunrise, tears standing in my eyes.
It was a miserable feeling, now babe, a feeling I do despise. 
I have to leave, leave you baby, because you know you done me wrong.
I have to leave you baby, because you know you done me wrong.
I'm gonna pack up and leave you darling and break up my happy home. 
I have to leave, leave you baby, I'm gonna leave you all alone.
I'm gonna leave you baby, I'm gonna leave you all alone.
I'm gonna pack up and leave you darling because you know you done me wrong. 
Well now goodbye, goodbye baby, I'll see you on some rainy day.
Well now goodbye baby, I'll see you on some rainy day.
You can go ahead now little darling, 'cause I want you to have your way.

or

Have you ever loved a woman so much you tremble in pain?
Have you ever loved a woman so much you tremble in pain?
And all the time you know she bears another man's name. 
But you just love that woman so much it's a shame and a sin.
You just love that woman so much it's a shame and a sin.
But all the time you know she belongs to your very best friend. 
Have you ever loved a woman and you know you can't leave her alone?
Have you ever loved a woman and you know you can't leave her alone?
Something deep inside of you won't let you wreck your best friend's home.

or

It's too late, she's gone.
It's too late, my baby's gone.
Wish I had told her she was my only one.
It's too late, she's gone. 
It's a woman that cries,
So I guess I've gotta hide my eyes.
Yes, I will miss her more than anyone.
It's too late, she's gone. 
She's gone, yes she's gone.
She's gone, my baby's gone.
She's gone, yes she's gone.
Where can my baby be? 
And I wonder does she know
When she left me, it hurt me so.
I need your love babe, please don't make me wait.
Tell me it's not too late.

or

What'll you do when you get lonely
And nobody's waiting by your side?
You've been running and hiding much too long.
You know it's just your foolish pride. 
Layla, you've got me on my knees. 
Layla, I'm begging, darling please. 
Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind.
I tried to give you consolation
When your old man had let you down.
Like a fool, I fell in love with you,
Turned my whole world upside down. 
Chorus
Let's make the best of the situation
Before I finally go insane.
Please don't say we'll never find a way
And tell me all my love's in vain.

or

I can feel your body
When I'm lying in bed
There's too much confusion
Going around through my head 
And it makes me so angry
To know that the flame still burns
Why can't I get over?
When will I ever learn? 
Old love, leave me alone
Old love, go on home 
I can see your face
But I know that it's not real
It's just an illusion
Caused by how I used to feel 
And it makes me so angry
To know that the flame will always burn
I'll never get over
I know now that I'll never learn

or

Lately I've been running on faith
What else can a poor boy do?
But my world will be right
When love comes over you 
Lately I've been talking in my sleep
I can't imagine what I'd have to say
Except my world will be right
When love comes back your way 
I've always been
One to take each and every day
Seems like by now
I'd find a love who cares just for me 
Then we'd go running on faith
All of our dreams would come true
And our world will be right
When love comes over me and you 
Chorus 
Then we'd go running on faith
All of our dreams would come true
And our world will be right
When love comes over me and you
When love comes over you

or

Tell me why did I fall in love with you?
Tell me why did I fall in love with you?
Tore me all to pieces, cut me half in two.
Tell me why did I fall in love with you?
Tell me why do my tears fall like rain?
Tell me why do my tears fall like rain?
Tore me all to pieces, nothing else remains.
Tell me why do my tears fall like rain?
Worry, worry, worry;
Worry all day long.
Don't know where I'm going;
Don't know right from wrong.
Tell me why, tell me why.
Tell me why, tell me why.
First Verse
Second Verse
Fall like rain, fall like rain.
Fall like rain, fall like rain.
Fall like rain, fall like rain.
Fall like rain, fall like rain.

or

Without wishing to cause you any pain,
I got to push on through, babe,
And if I take the chance of seeing you again,
I just don't know what I would do, baby.
And sometimes I think I'm gonna be just fine;
All I got to do is go through it, babe.
Then I hear those voices in the back of my mind,
Telling me over and over and over that I blew it babe.
You had one chance and you blew it.
You may never get another chance.
You had the floor and you knew it.
You can't blame it on your circumstance.
At the risk of causing you a little pain,
I'm going to have to forget you, babe,
'Cause you broke my heart, left it out in the rain
And you'd the same again if I let you, babe.
I would give anything to hold you in my arms,
But you know I can't do that, baby.
I guess I'll have to live with the choice that I have made
Even though deep down I still suspect that I blew it.

or

It's three miles to the river
That would carry me away,
And two miles to the dusty street
That I saw you on today.
It's four miles to my lonely room
Where I will hide my face,
And about half a mile to the downtown bar
That I ran from in disgrace.
Lord, how long have I got to keep on running,
Seven hours, seven days or seven years?
All I know is, since you've been gone
I feel like I'm drowning in a river,
Drowning in a river of tears.
Drowning in a river.
Feel like I'm drowning,
Drowning in a river.
In three more days, I'll leave this town
And disappear without a trace.
A year from now, maybe settle down
Where no one knows my face.
I wish that I could hold you
One more time to ease the pain,
But my time's run out and I got to go,
Got to run away again.
Still I catch myself thinking,
One day I'll find my way back here.
You'll save me from drowning,
Drowning in a river,
Drowning in a river of tears.
Drowning in a river.
Feels like I'm drowning,
Drowning in the river.
Lord, how long must this go on?
Drowning in a river,
Drowning in a river of tears.

and lastly,

I'm gonna buy me a parrot, baby,
And teach him how to call my name.
I'm gonna buy me a parrot, baby,
And teach him how to call my name.
Then I won't have to miss you baby
And I won't have you driving me insane.
I was in love with you, baby,
Till the day you brought me down so low.
I was in love with you, baby,
Till the day you brought me down so low.
You had me walking 'round in circles, baby;
I didn't know which way to go.
Oh, I'm so sick and tired of you baby,
I'm sick and tired of the way you carry on.
Lord, I'm sick and tired, baby,
Sick and tired of the way you carry on.
You can pack up all of your things, baby;
Hit the road, get out of here, be gone.

Parrot being sent FedEx to sc...PNW...USA

Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Mr. Eric Clapton, all.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

"Bell Bottom Blues" is one of my favorite songs ever. Technically it's Derek and the Dominoes even though I think Clapton wrote it as yet another ode to George Harrison's wife.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

hey Gimpy...good to see you around. yes, poor Clapton's heart was torn out and stepped on by Harrison's wife. but the end product was Derek and the Domino's Layla album. call me wrong. call me old. i still think it's one of the best albums ever put out.

the man can play guitar.

so, you have a sad love song? we're looking for them tonight.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

The first song one of my bands ever played live was "Why Does Love Have to be so Sad?"

No you are not old. That album is awesome.

OK, sad love songs. Well, "why does love have to be so sad" would have been a good one. But here is another. Pretty easy one.

Your day breaks, your mind aches
You find that all the words of kindness linger on
When she no longer needs you

She wakes up, she makes up
She takes her time and doesn?t feel she has to hurry
She no longer needs you

And in her eyes you see nothing
No sign of love behind the tears
Cried for no one
A love that should have lasted years!

You want her, you need her
And yet you don?t believe her when she said her love is dead
You think she needs you

And in her eyes you see nothing
No sign of love behind the tears
Cried for no one
A love that should have lasted years!

You stay home, she goes out
She says that long ago she knew someone but now he?s gone
She doesn?t need him

Your day breaks, your mind aches
There will be time when all the things she said will fil your head
You won?t forget her

And in her eyes you see nothing
No sign of love behind the tears
Cried for no one
A love that should have lasted years!

Extra credit: What female country icon did a cover of this song in the 70s?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That last one was "For no One" by The Beatles. Come on, people.

Emmylou Harris also did that song.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

we suck  . i really never listened to a lot of Beatles. sc, didn't pipe in because he is in the throes of angst. Dreamer is on sabbatical. gee, that's pretty much it for the old guessers. all i am saying is give peace a chance and give us another try.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

since noone has posted lyrics

here

Verse 1
I hate when it rains, cause in puddles I encounter this guy
Unable to give a rebuttal but swift as the pain flood his eyes
wonderin why he's a gift with no purpose
A priceless one-of-a-kind piece that's worthless
Grounded with no surface
And when he shows one, it's a facade
Cause inside he fights feelings that he was mistake by God
I see his confusion and self-deception
Questions of relevance and intelligence
He holds an illusion of self-acceptance
that he shows to those outside lookin in
He's outside lookin in to his own life; lookin for strength
to carry on as a pawn in this chess game of existance
In his mind he wants to go on to the dawn
and leave the stress that came with existance
Hopin in death he'll find life
Cause as he lives, he roams the dark, tryin to find light
He's made his heart so hard, he doesn't even cry anymore
Cause he's confronted sorrow frequently
His heart's been broken frequently
It's like he's lost some part of him and just haven't found it yet
So in his search, he's left with nothin but questions and regret
All he wants to know is how one day, he's content
and the next day he's cryin
cause his life isn't what he thought life meant
He just wants to be happy, with his love and all
But too often I get messages through telepathic calls
He's askin me through a puddle what more must he endure to continue
But for some reason he knows he most endure to continue

[Chorus]
When I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me
to answer his questions about life and his perceptions
and tell him why I hate him so much
And you wonder why I hate him so much?
Now when I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me
to answer his questions about life, and his perceptions
and tell him why I hate him so much
Damn, I wonder why I hate him so much

Verse 2
Why did I hate him so much? I wondered, pondered on the question
What in my mind caused me to despise my reflection?
I didn't know I just knew when I saw him, how I felt
and hated the fact that he had to play with the cards that he was dealt
He's come in contact with some ill things that can't be explained
Life's extracted his energy to where the pain can't be contained
So to me he comes, sheddin tears like skin
Intimate with some, only the ones he calls friends
If he even exists, he only exists in pain
It's like his life is a myth
and he's been blessed with the gift of shame, I mean
From birth to love he's been betrayed
He's an unknown in how to cope with that pain and dissapointment
he's come to know as he's grown
He feels he stands alone in this world of puddle images
And he awaits the time for when, time finishes
He tries to elevate thought, but he's still chillin in the basement
Awaitin a rebirth of his soul as it fears it's spiritual placement

[Chorus]

Verse 3 
God I pray you can give me a purpose or help me find it
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow
to get out of this rut, God give me some self-trust
Love is somethin I'm lookin for but I've found it, or have I?
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to?
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless
as I'm starin at this puddle
God I pray that you can give me a purpose or help me find it
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow
to get out of this rut, God please give me some self-trust
Love is somethin I'm lookin for - thought I found it, or have I?
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to?
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless
as I'm starin in this puddle

[Chorus]

{*music changes*}

Verse 4 
I sit alone in dismal silence
Peering into the eyes of my reflection
Wondering if his thoughts are adjacent to my own
What visions of eerie savagery
are passing if purity lurks in the mind of he who I mirror?
Lookin at him I am disgusted
He lacks beauty in all external areas
and internally he seems so confused
Perplexed with this conundrum of life
He proceeds to function or cope, lookin at it realistically
Esteem he lacks, in all areas of existance
Reason unknown
What is the cause of the lack of this self-acceptance?
I mean it seems like he needs constant assurance
Some type of ritual proof that he's even worth the oxygen he breathes
A, light that shines upon him
Is his living in vein? Does he have a purpose?
Answer - eternally unknown


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Ohh! 
Yo pretty ladies around the world 
Got a weird thing to show you 
So tell all the boys and girls 
Tell your brother, your sister 
And your mama too 
Cause we're about to go down 
And you?ll know just what to do

Wave your hands in the air 
Like you don?t care 
Glide by the people as they start to look and stare 
Do your dance 
Do your dance 
Do your dance quick mama, come on baby tell me what?s the word 
---- --
Everybody say when you hear they call you 
You've got to get it underway 
---- --, it?s the code word 
No matter where you say it 
You?ll know that you?ll be heard

Now all you sucker. D.J.?s 
Who think you?re fly 
There?s got to be a reason 
And we know the reason why 
You try to put on those airs and act real cool 
But you've got to realize 
That you?re acting like fools 
If there?s music we can use it 
We need to dance 
We don?t have the time 
For psychological romance 
No romance 
No romance 
No romance for me mama 
Come on baby tell me what?s the word 
---- -- 
Everybody say when you hear the call you 
You've got to get it underway.

Dial ?L? for low... 
Come on, all you people say... 
---- UP! ---- UP!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

^ Cameo- Word Up

WORD UP, SB, finally someone else producin somethin good

I can't get with all that Eagles, Dire Straits shit, my aunt listens to that lol

Naw, you can never feel my pain *****
And you can never feel my pain *****
Never feel my pain *****
How do I start it

[Verse 1]
Nineteen seventy four, motherfucker I was born with pain
My moms and my pops pass it down to me
So don't talk to me about can I feel yours
Cause I ain't feelin you at all, your pain isn't pure
You cryin cause you broke from the projects
That's not pain, that's emotions, you a bitch
Im talkin bout permanent, physical sufferin
You know nothin about that
You just complain cause you stressed
*****, my pain's in the flesh
And through the years that pain became my friend; sedated
with morphine as a little kid
I built a tolerance for drugs, addicted to the medicine
Now hospital emergency treat me like a fiend
I rather die sometimes I wish a ***** O.D.
Beggin God for help, only to find
that I'm all by my God damn self
Ay you can never feel my pain *****

Naw, can never feel my pain *****
Can never feel my pain *****
Never feel the pain *****
You could never feel the pain *****
Naw, never feel the pain *****

[Verse 2]
And the females ask - P, why you always look mad?
Don't mind me if I may come off like that
But see, a ***** depressed, I need smoke
I need me a drink, I'm tryin to stop those
Experience life, through the shoes of me
What you find, is you can't do that, you ain't built for it
The impact I put on this earth
It's like nuttin that you ever seen or heard; so look listen
When I speak, sit up in your seat
Pay attention to the words, cause the story is deep
In and out of crisis, since before I could walk
It gave me strength though, nowadays I hardly talk
It made me cold-hearted, anti, I won't play sports
I barely joke or play games, take it how you want
My handicap took its toll on my sanity
My moms got me at the shrink at like 13
And doctors called the cops on me
Cause I be throwin IV poles and they ignore me
I gotta, try to calm down and breathe
I can only hold it but for so long; put me to sleep
Do I sound insane... if I do, then this here was written for you
Cause you could never feel the pain *****

Naw, can never feel my pain *****
Could never feel my pain *****
Never feel the pain *****
You could never feel the pain *****
Naw, never feel the pain *****


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry SB, I don't know your song but I do feel the pain...anyway, times up.

Thinking of songs with the word Crazy in them. How about this one:

We may still have time
We might still get by
Every time I think about it I want to cry
With bombs and the devil
And the kids keep coming
No way to breathe easy...no time to be young
But I tell myself that I was doing alright
There's nothing left to do at night but go crazy on ya
Crazy on you 
Let me go crazy crazy on you
Ohhhh

My love is the evening breeze touching your skin
The gentle sweet singing of leaves in the wind
The whisper that calls out to you in the night
And kisses your ear in the early light
You don't need to wonder, you're doing fine
And my love, the pleasure's mine
Let me go crazy on ya 
Crazy on you
Let me go crazy crazy on you
Ohhh

Wild man's world is crying in pain
What you gonna do when everybody's insane
So afraid of wanting, so afraid of you
What you gonna do... ahhhhhhhhhh

Ooooh Crazy on you, 
Crazy on you, 
Let me go crazy crazy on you

I was a willow last night in a dream
I bent down over a clear running stream
And sang you the song that I heard up above
And you keep me alive with your sweet, flowing love

Crazy yeah
Crazy on ya 
Let me go crazy crazy on you
Crazy on ya
Crazy on you
Let me go crazy crazy on you
Yeah

Ahhhhhh
Crazy on ya
Crazy on you
Let me go crazy on you
Ohhhh


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Heart- Crazy on You

"Word Up" might be my least favorite song in the world, right in front of "Drop the Bomb" by The Gap Band. Every black soul wedding/prom/party band I have ever seen plays those songs and if I hear them again, I really might go insane.

Here we go. Saw this band the other night.

Ice-age heat wave, can't complain.
If the world's at large, why should I remain?
Walked away to another plan.
Gonna find another place, maybe one I can stand.
I move on to another day, to a whole new town with a whole new way.
Went to the porch to have a thought.
Got to the the door and again, I couldn't stop.
You don't know where and you don't know when.
But you still got your words and you got your friends.
Walk along to another day.
Work a little harder, work another way.

Well uh-uh baby I ain't got no plan.
We'll float on maybe would you understand?
Gonna float on maybe would you understand?
Well float on maybe would you understand?

The days get shorter and the nights get cold.
I like the autumn but this place is getting old.
I pack up my belongings and I head to the coast.
It might not be a lot but I feel like I'm making the most.
The day's get longer and the nights smell green.
I guess it's not surprising but it's spring and I should leave.

I like songs about drifters - books about the same.
They both seem to make me feel a little less insane.
Walked on off to another spot.
I still haven't got anywhere that I want.
Did I want love? Did I need to know?
Why does it always feel like I'm caught in an undertow?

The moths beat themselves to death against the lights.
Adding their breeze to the summer nights.
Outside, water like air was great.
I didn't know what I had that day.
Walk a little farther to another plan.
You said that you did, but you didn't understand.

I know that starting over is not what life's all about.
But my thoughts were so loud, I couldn't hear my mouth.
My thoughts were so loud, I couldn't hear my mouth.
My thoughts were so loud.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That's "The World at Large" by Modest Mouse. Somebody else can post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

[some Jamaican girl]
No matta wat we fyace
We mus face de moment of trut baybe

Chorus:
They say it's lonely at the top, in whatever you do
You always gotta watch motherfuckers around you
Nobody's invincible, no plan is foolproof
We all must meet our moment of truth

Verse One:

The same sheisty cats that you hang with, and do your thang with
could set you up and wet you up, ***** peep the language
It's universal, you play with fire it may hurt you
or burn you, lessons are blessings you should learn through
Let's face facts, although MC's lace tracks
it doesn't mean behind the scenes there ain't no dirt to trace back
That goes for all of us, there ain't nobody to trust
It's like sabotage, it's got me ready to bust
But I can't jeapordize, what I have done up to this point
So I'ma get more guys, to help me run the whole joint
Cultivate, multiply, motivate, or else we'll die
You know I be the masterof the who what where and why
See when you're shinin, some chumps'll wanna dull ya
Always selfish jealous punks, will wanna pull ya
down, just like some shellfish in a bucket
cause they love it, to see your ass squirm like a worm
But just as you'll receive what is comin to you
Everybody else is gonna get theirs too
I ain't no saint, therefore I cannot dispute
That everyone must meet their moment of truth

Chorus:

Actions have reactions, don't be quick to judge
You may not know the harships people don't speak of
It's best to step back, and observe with couth
For we all must meet our moment of truth

Verse Two:

Sometimes you gotta dig deep, when problems come near
Don't fear things get severe for everybody everywhere
Why do bad things happen, to good people?
Seems that life is just a constant war between good and evil
The situation that I'm facin, is mad amazin
to think such problems can arise from minor confrontations
Now I'm contemplatin in my bedroom pacin
Dark clouds over my head, my heart's racin
Suicide? Nah, I'm not a foolish guy
Don't even feel like drinking, or even gettin high
Cause all that's gonna do really, is accelerate
the anxieties that I wish I could alleviate
But wait, I've been through a whole lot of other shit, before
So I oughta be able, to withstand some more
But I'm sweatin though, my eyes are turnin red and yo
I'm ready to lose my mind but instead I use my mind
I put down the knife, and take the bullets out my nine
My only crime, was that I'm too damn kind
And now some scandelous motherfuckers wanna take what's mine
But they can't take the respect, that I've earned in my lifetime
And you know they'll never stop the furious force of my rhymes
So like they say, every dog has it's day
And like they say, God works in a mysterious way
So I pray, remembering the days of my youth
As I prepare to meet my moment of truth

("You should know the truth
And the truth shall set you free" --> from _Who's Gonna Take the Weight?_)

Verse Three:

Yo I got one lyric pointed at your head for start
Another one, is pointed at your weak ass heart
Now if I pull the trigger, on these fully loaded lines
You're gonna wish I woulda pulled a black nine, I mack dimes
Crack the spines of the fake gangsters
Yeah the bitin triflin ******, and the studio pranksters
Yo lookin at the situation plainly: will you remain G?
Or will you be looked upon strangely?
I reign as the articulator, with the greater data
Revolvin on the TASCAM much doper than my last jam
While others struggle to juggle, tricky metaphors
I explore more, to expose the core
A lot of MC's, act stupid to me
And we have yet to see, if they can match our longevity
But anyway it's just another day
Another fake jack I slay with my spectac' rap display
Styles, smooth but rugged -- you can't push or shove it
You dig it and you dug it cause like money you love it
The king of monotone, with my own throne
Righteously violent prone my words bring winds like cyclones
Stormin your hideout, blockin out your sunlight
Your image and your business, were truly not done right
Throw up your he-Allah-I now, divine saviors
You got no hand skills there's no security to save ya
No pager, no celly, no drop top Benz-y
I came to bring your phone hip-hop, to an ending
My art of war will leave you sore from the abuse
Cause you must meet your moment of truth

First Chorus


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2005)

Nobody can guess your's bro. Here's one I've no doubt posted before, and hope someday soon to have no reason to again.

You sorry eyes
Cut through the bone.
Leave you here
Wearing your wounds.
Waving your guns at somebody new.

Baby you're lost
Baby you're lost
Baby you're a lost cause.

There's too many people
You used to know.
The see you coming
they see you go.
They know your secrets, 
and you know theirs.
This town is crazy, nobody cares

Baby you're lost
Baby you're lost
Baby you're a lost cause.

I'm tired of fighting
I'm tired of fighting.
Fighting for a lost cause.

There's a place where you are going,
You ain't never been before.
No one left, to watch your back now.
No one standing at your door.
That's what you thought love was for.

I'm tired of fighting
I'm tired of fighting.
Fighting for a lost cause.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Lost Cause* - Beck Hansen

Be back to post another song.

Anyone know this one?

i seem to recognize your face
haunting, familiar, yet i can't seem to place it
cannot find the candle of thought to light your name
lifetimes are catching up with me
all these changes taking place, i wish i'd seen the place
but no one's ever taken me
hearts and thoughts they fade, fade away... 
hearts and thoughts they fade, fade away... 
i swear i recognize your breath
memories like fingerprints are slowly raising
me, you wouldn't recall, for i'm not my former
it's hard when, you're stuck upon the shelf
i changed by not changing at all, small town predicts my fate
perhaps that's what no one wants to see
i just want to scream...hello...
my god its been so long, never dreamed you'd return
but now here you are, and here i am
hearts and thoughts they fade...away...
hearts and thoughts they fade...away...
hearts and thoughts they fade, fade away...
hearts and thoughts they fade...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Elderly Woman - Pearl Jam


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That is a great song. I was out of town this weekend but would have been all over that one had I been here.

Here is one:

Well, they say that santa fe is less than ninety miles away,
And I got time to roll a number and rent a car.
Oh, albuquerque.

I?ve been flyin? down the road, and I?ve been starvin? to be alone,
And independent from the scene that I?ve known.
Albuquerque.

So I?ll stop when I can, find some fried eggs and country ham.
I?ll find somewhere where they don?t care who I am.
Oh, albuquerque,
Albuquerque.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Albequerque* - Neil Young sung by Phish

This was short but ever so sweet tune.

Dreamer! Get on here...you oughta know this one. :wink:

As time goes on,
I realize
Just what you mean
To me
And now,
Now that you're near,
Promise your love
That I've waited to share
And dreams
Of our moments together
Color my world with hope of loving you


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That would be Color My World by Chicago.

Terri*, how did you know Phish covered Albequerque? Neil Young version much better.

I'm counting out time,
Got the whole thing down by numbers.
All those numbers!
Give me guidance!
O Lord I need that now.

The day of judgement's come,
And you can bet that I've been resting,
for this testing,
Digesting every word the experts say.
Erogenous zones I love you.
Without you, what would a poor boy do?

Found a girl I wanted to date,
Thought I'd better get it straight.
Went to buy a book before it's too late.
Don't leave nothing to fate.
I studied every line, every page in the book,
Now, I've got the real thing here, I'm gonna take a look, take a look.

This is Rael!

I'm counting out time, hoping it goes like I planned it,
'cos I understand it. Look! I've found the hotspots, Figs 1-9.
- still counting out time, got my finger on the button,
"Don't say nuttin - just lie there still
And I'll get you turned on just fine."
Erogenous zones I love you.
Without you, what would a poor boy do?

Touch and go with 1-6.
Bit of trouble in zone No. 7.
Gotta remember all of my tricks.
There's heaven ahead in No. 11!
Getting crucial responses, dilation of the pupils.
"Honey get hip! It's time to unzip, to unzip, zip, zip-a-zip-a-zip.
Whipee!"
(Take it away Mr. Guitar)
- Move over Casanova -

I'm counting out time, reaction none to happy,
Please don't slap me,
I'm a red blooded male and the book said I could not fail.
I'm counting out time, I got unexpected distress from my mistress,
I'll get my money back from the bookstore right away.
Erongenous zones I question you -
Without you, what would a poor boy do?
Without you, what would a poor boy do?
Without you, mankind handkinds thru' the blues.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

terri* looks up, winces  , and softly admits... I g :shock: gled.

sorry, i really don't know the song you just posted.

Chicago was the first band I saw in concert. How on earth did you know that one?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

My parents had all these old Chicago records which I used to listen to when I was younger, probably just because they were records. Don't really like Chicago.

I guess the 12 hour rule is about up. That last one is "Counting Out Time" from The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway by Genesis. Probably the poppiest song they did with Peter Gabriel so I thought someone might have known it. Someone else can post..


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't really care for them either...though I did have a thing for the cute guy that asked me to go to their concert. Oh well, you would have had to been there.

Past me.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Interesting story for you Terri*. I saw the Allmann Brothers in the UTC arena when I was 15. We got busted with a joint by one of the ushers who told us to put it out. Shortly thereafter a cop came up our aisle with a flashlight, I presume to look for us, but he walked right past our row. I was stoned and about to sh*t my pants.

That wasn't my first concert, though. Eric Clapton Thompson-Boling Arena August 1990. I think his first concert after Stevie Ray Vaughan (who was playing guitar for him that tour) died in a helicopter crash.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Quite the story, Gimpy. I do hope you really like The Allman Brothers. See, we could meet on some kind of deep level if you do.  The last time I saw them was in Atlanta at Chastain Park. Let's see, I was probably young 30, went with a guy in his early 20's that worked for my husband and some friends of his. I'm thinking surely you have been to this particular place. God did we hear some good music and have a hell of a good time. Started with them on the Filmore East album. Can't believe all the albums I trashed away in the name of CD's.

I never was able to see Clapton. Hate it for me. 

Hey, here's one for you...Black Oak Arkansas concert, somewhere in the 71-72 timeframe, tripping on acid. Ohhhh, but that was a scarey one. :shock:

Couldn't find anywhere to grab some Allman Brother's lyrics to post. If you get time, would you mind, for 
_really_ old time's sake ?


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Here is one of my fave songs by the brothers.

Just one more mornin' 
I had to wake up with the blues
Pulled myself outta bed, yeah
Put on my walkin' shoes,
Went up on the mountain,
To see what I could see,
The whole world was fallin',
right down in front of me.

[Chorus]
'Cause I'm hung up on dreams I'll never see, yeah Baby.
Ahh help me baby, or this will surely be the end of me, yeah.

Pull myself together, put on a new face,
Climb down off the hilltop, baby,
Get back in the race.

[Chorus]

Pull myself together, put on a new face,
Climb down off the hilltop, baby,
Get back in the race.

I have never been to Chastain Park somehow. I've been to Lakewood (now called Hi-Fi Buys) Amphitheater a million times, been to the Fox, but have never been to Chastain. Seen the allman brothers five or so times. My college band used to play a bunch of their songs- my favorite experience being the time we magically pulled off a really good "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed" at 3:00 AM after I'd been drinking since 9 o'clock in the morning. I was about to fall over and how I could even play the guitar is beyond me.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Here's to magic and a strong consitution. 8)

Thanks for posting the lyrics. I heard the sound in my head...instruments and all.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

oh, oh yeah...in case anyone is going to play,

*Dreams I'll Never See* - The Allman Brothers


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Name the tune but also.....Did this guy have dp????

Life it seems a fade away
Drifting further every day
Getting lost within myself
Nothing matters no one else
I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
There is nothing more for me
Need the end to set me free

Things arent what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly lost, this can't be real
Cannot stand this hell I feel
Emptiness is filling me 
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me, but now He's gone

No one but me can save myself, but it's too late 
Now I can't think, think why I should even try

Yesterday seems as though it never existed
Death greets me warm, now I will just say good-bye

P.S sorry for pushin in terri*


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Metallica- Fade to Black

pretty sure that's it. could be wrong. don't think Metallica had DP. They are metal and 80s Metallica, as it is with all REAL metal bands, is about darkness.

Oh my word, what does it mean?
Is it love or is it me
That makes me change so suddenly?
Looking out, feeling free.

Sit here lying in my bed,
Wondering what it was I'd said
That made me think I'd lost my head,
When I knew I lost my heart instead.

Won't you please read my signs, be a gypsy.
Tell me what I hope to find deep within me.
Because you can find my mind, please be with me.

Of all the better things I've heard,
Loving you has made the words
And all the rest seem so absurd,
'Cause in the end it all comes out unsure.

Chorus


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

A golden oldie and love it:

Don't forget me 
Remember me

Chorus
Sending you forget-me-nots
To help me to remember
Baby please forget-me-not
I want you to remember
Sending you forget-me-nots
To help me to remember
Baby please forget-me-not
I want you to remember

Verse1
Those were the times we had,
Sharing the joy that we thought would last.
Memories of love and affection,
Love for me was like a dream.
Was it the simple things that made me so crazy about you?
Was it your charm or your passion?
It's not hard to believe I want you and I need you!
So I'm...

ChorusX1

Verse2
Did we give up to soon
Maybe we just needed a little room
Wondering how it all happened
Maybe we just need a little time
Though we did end up friends
Give it a chance, we could love again
I'll always love you forever
It's not hard to believe I want you and I need you
So I'm...

ChorusX2
Don't forget me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Forget Me Nots by La Bouche.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

Suzanne divorced her husband
She got the keys and the car and the home
But her friends were really his friends
No one stops by to see her much any more
So one night, she goes back down to
The old haunts
That once upon a time were her own
She didn?t know nobody out there no
More
And the whole experience just made her
Feel so old
She says

I want to live the real life
I want to life my life close to the bone
Just because i?m middle-aged that
Don?t mean
I want to sit around my house and watch tv
I want the real life
I want to live the real life

Jackson jackson was a good kid
He had four years of college
And a bachelor?s degree
Started workin, when he was 21
Got fed up and quit
When he was 43
He said, my whole life
I?ve done, what I supposed to do
Now i?d like to maybe do something
For myself
And just as soon, I figure out what
That is
You can bet your live
I?m gonna give it hell
He says

I want to live the real life
I want to life my life close to the bone
Just because i?m middle-aged that
Don?t mean
I want to sit around my house and watch tv
I want the real life
I want to live the real life

I guess, it don?t matter, how old you
are
Or how old one lives to be
I guess, it boils down to what we did
With our lives
And how we deal with our own
Destinies
But something happens
When you reach a certain age
Particularly to to those ones, that are
Young at heart
It?s a lonely proposition when you
Realize
That there?s less days in front of the
Horse
Than riding in the back of this cart
I say

I want to live the real life
I want to life my life close to the bone
Just because i?m middle-aged that
Don?t mean
I want to sit around my house and watch tv
I want the real life
I want to live the real life.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

*The Real Life*-John 'Cougar' Mellencamp
8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

I guess Im playing this game all by myself.
I dont mind :lol:

Say your prayers little one
Don't forget my son
To include everyone
I tucked you in
warm within
Keep you free from sin
Til' the sandman he comes

Sleep with one eye open
Gripping your pillow tight

Exit light
Enter night
Take my hand 
We're off to never never land

Something's wrong, shut the light
Heavy thoughts tonight
And they aren't of snow white
Dreams of war
Dreams of liars
Dreams of dragons fire
And the things that will bite me

Sleep with one eye open
Grippin your pillow tight

Exit light
Enter night
Take my hand 
We're off to never never land

Now i lay me down to sleep
Pray the lord my soul to keep
If i die before i wake
Pray the lord my soul to take

Hush little baby don't say a word
And never mind that noise you heard
Its just the beast under your bed
In your closet in your head

Exit light
Enter night
Grain of sand

Exit light 
Enter Night
Take my hand
We're off to never never land

We're off to never never land

Take my hand
We're off to never never land
Take my hand
We're off to never never land

We're off to never never land


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Enter Sandman-Metallica*

My one earlier was "Please Be With Me" be Eric Clapton/J.J. Cale

Nothing was saving our day
there was nothing to say,
but you said something anyway
claiming I stepped out of line
which forced you to leave me
as if that idea was mine.

Oh, you stupid thing
speaking of course as your dear departed
oh, you stupid thing
it wasn't me that you
outsmarted
oh, you stupid thing
stopping it all
before it even started.

I bet you knew it would come
that's just like you, to sit back
and just play it dumb
one word of warning would help
but that sacrifice was made
trying to save yourself

Oh, you stupid thing
speaking of course as your dear departed
oh, you stupid thing
it wasn't me that you
outsmarted
oh, you stupid thing
stopping it all
before it even started.

Maybe that's just how I am
to fall where I stand, or
I'm weak for that kind of man
one who looks helpless and brave
but you turned into a coward
I don't care for the parts you saved.

You stupid thing
speaking of course as your dear departed
oh, you stupid thing
it wasn't me that you outsmarted
Oh, you stupid thing.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry Gimpy, I'm just musically illiterate. But hey, I LOVE the lyrics to this tune. Hope it's by someone I'll like.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well, someone actually whispered in my ear that the tune is by Aimee Mann. Have you done that interview yet, Gimpy?

This is by this threads "CoverBand".  And I do wish it for us all...

I wish you peace when the cold winds blow 
Warmed by the fire's glow 
I wish you comfort in the, the lonely time 
And arms to hold you when you ache inside

I wish you hope when things are going bad 
Kind words when times are sad 
I wish you shelter from the, the raging wind 
Cooling waters at the fever's end

I wish you peace when times are hard 
The light to guide you through the dark 
And when storms are high and your, your dreams are low

I wish you the strength to let love grow on, 
I wish you the strength to let love flow,

I wish you peace when times are hard 
A light to guide you through the dark 
And when storms are high and your, your dreams are low 
I wish you the strength to let let grown on, 
I wish you the strength to let love flow, 
I wish you the strength to let love glow on 
I wish you the strength to let love go on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry terri*, I dont know yours :?:

I think you know this one though:

Long ago and oh so far away

I fell in love with you before the second show

Your guitar, it sounds so sweet and clear

But you?re not really here

It?s just the radio

(*) don?t you remember you told me you loved me baby

You said you?d be coming back this way again baby

Baby, baby, baby, baby, oh, baby, I love you I really do

Loneliness is a such a sad affair

And I can hardly wait to be with you again

What to say to make you come again

Come back to me again

And play your sad guitar

Repeat (*) twice


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

[/b]Superstar* - The Carpenters (and for only 29.95 you can get all The Carpenter's hits, plus shipping and handling  )

Too sweet, Wendy. You know I know all the old gooberhead songs.

Mine was *I Wish You Peace* by The Eagles. Not a hit of any kind, but the lyrics are great.

Someone else care to post some lyrics?*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well i managed to bold face that one to the hilt !


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

When you were here before,
Couldn't look you in the eye.
You're just like an angel,
Your skin makes me cry.
You float like a feather,
In a beautiful world.

I wish I was special
You're very special

But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.

I don't care if it hurts,
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body,
I want a perfect soul.
I want you to notice,
When I'm not around.

You're so very speical,
I wish I was special.

But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.

Oh....Oh.....
She's running out again....
She's running
She's, run, run, run
Run.....

Whatever makes you happy,
Whatever you want.
You're so very special,
I wish I was special.

But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here
I don't belong here....


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Radiohead-Creep*

That earlier one was "Stupid Thing" by yes, Aimee Mann.

Terri*- the interview with Aimee Mann went pretty well. She seems pretty mellow which is what I expected. Not a very animated phone talker, though, kind of monotone, which is why I hate phone interviews because you can't see facial expressions and don't really know if this person thinks you're an f'n idiot or not. And I was nervous as hell and would have liked some reassurance. But she was nice. Got some interesting stuff out of her but I'm not supposed to say anything until the issue is out.

Terri*- when am I supposed to give you my reccommendations of CDs to buy?

OK, song.

I'm the man on the mountain, come on up. 
I'm the plowman in the valley with a face full of mud. 
Yes, I'm fumbling and I know my car don't start. 
Yes, I'm stumbling and I know I play a bad guitar.

Give me little drink from your loving cup. 
Just one drink and I'll fall down drunk.

I'm the man who walks the hillside in the sweet summer sun. 
I'm the man that brings you roses when you ain't got none. 
Well I can run and jump and fish, but I won't fight 
You if you want to push and pull with me all night.

Give me little drink from you loving cup. 
Just one drink and I'll fall down drunk.

I feel so humble with you tonight, 
Just sitting in front of the fire. 
See your face dancing in the flame, 
Feel your mouth kissing me again, 
What a beautiful buzz, what a beautiful buzz, 
What a beautiful buzz, what a beautiful buzz. 
Oh, what a beautiful buzz, what a beautiful buzz.

Yes, I am nitty gritty and my shirt's all torn, 
But I would love to spill the beans with you till dawn.

Give me little drink from your loving cup. 
Just one drink and I'll fall down drunk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know Gimpys 

This song is really really really depressing.

Procession moves on, the shouting is over,
Praise to the glory of loved ones now gone.
Talking aloud as they sit round their tables,
Scattering flowers washed down by the rain.
Stood by the gate at the foot of the garden,
Watching them pass like clouds in the sky,
Try to cry out in the heat of the moment,
Possessed by a fury that burns from inside.

Cry like a child, though these years make me older,
With children my time is so wastefully spent,
A burden to keep, though their inner communion,
Accept like a curse an unlucky deal.
Played by the gate at the foot of the garden,
My view stretches out from the fence to the wall,
No words could explain, no actions determine,
Just watching the trees and the leaves as they fall.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

^ Joy Division- Closer

It's a tangible death and I can almost handle it.
When it cancels my breath hold your hand over my candle then rest.
There's no pain in this fist's release.
I put my elbows on the window frame, glass pressed against my cheeks.
Everything I see is mine.
I never look back--I couldn't ask the same of those I leave behind.
They're just bubbles rushing toward the water's surface.
A clumsy stage hand making a grand exit...caught in the curtains.
A person should have pulled this rope long ago.
Before the water hole froze over I saw the snow.
The best cue for rescue is a couple yanks.
Pressed my luck, held my breath enough, but then my stomach sank.
Should have never been walking the plank with cement shoes
without an oxygen tank or wet suit.
Destitute conditions leave fishermen victims of circumstance.
But you don't need a hook for the worms to dance.

Off to the bathroom to sniff another line.
There's a big party going on and you're not invited.
Now I'm just howling at the moon, sippin' on its shine.
There's a huge rock hurling through space, won't you help me light it?
Playing jump rope with my veins tonight.
Budget's dumb low; but I paid the price.
The DJ saved my life.
Nothing could cut into my fun, but the razor might.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

You abandoned me
Love dont live here anymore
Just a vacancy
Love dont live here anymore

When you lived inside of me
There was nothing I could conceive
That you wouldnt do for me
Trouble seemed so far away
You changed that right away, baby

(chorus)

Love dont live here anymore
Just emptiness and memories
Of what we had before
You went away
Found another place to stay, another home

(chorus)

In the windmills of my eyes
Everyone can see the loneliness inside of me
Why'd ya have to go away
Dont you know I miss you so and need your love

(chorus)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Mary J. Bilge* ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you want the answer Terri*?...lol


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

welll, yes, if that's not it. 

nah, i take that back. it hasn't been up long at all. let someone else get it.

i'll get one yet !


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

Madonna - Love Don't Live Here Anymore

Every day I see your face I wish I'd stayed.
Don't even know what made me run away.
It's just the way I play the game.

Emotional is not a word I'd use to explain myself.
but now I'm down on my knees,
Baby, please take me back.

I don't want to be in love but you're makin' me.
Let me up I've had enough, girl you're breakin' me.

Here I am, just half a man standing alone.
Feeling like I lost my only chance
At happiness when I let you go.

I don't want to be alone, thinkin' bout you girl.
I got nothin' left to hold, in this lonely world.

The first time my heart was ever touched
Was the day I lost your love.
I can feel it in my flesh and blood,
My soul can only take so much.

So there it is. Why can't you give us one more try.
You and I could find a way to live
If you let me in one more time.

I know you lost your faith in me, but I still believe.
Can I make you understand, can I make you see,
That I'm desperate for your love, and it's breakin' me.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

jonny lang - breakin me
(one of my best friends opened for him when he played here, right now hes playing lead guitar for jesse colin young.)

When you need a friend, don't look to a stranger,
You know in the end, I'll always be there.
But when you're in doubt, and when you're in danger,
Take a look all around, and I'll be there.
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say.
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be.
But if you'll wait around awhile, I'll make you fall for me,
I promise you, I promise you I will.
When your day is through, and so is your temper,
You know what to do, I'm gonna always be there.
Sometimes if I shout, it's not what's intended.
These words just come out, with no gripe to bear.
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say.
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be.
But if you'll wait around awhile, I'll make you fall for me,
I promise you, I promise you...
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say.
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be.
And if I had to walk the world, I'd make you fall for me,
I promise you, I promise you I will.
I gotta tell you, I gotta tell you, I need to tell you...
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say.
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be.
But if you'll wait around awhile, I'll make you fall for me,
I promise you, I promise you...
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say.
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be.
And if I had to walk the world, I'd make you fall for me,
I promise you, I promise you I will. I will. I will.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Sc, it originally is done by Rose Royce, Madonna covered it.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

thats all she does :roll:

ok ok whats mine

When you need a friend, don't look to a stranger, 
You know in the end, I'll always be there. 
But when you're in doubt, and when you're in danger, 
Take a look all around, and I'll be there. 
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. 
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. 
But if you'll wait around awhile, I'll make you fall for me, 
I promise you, I promise you I will. 
When your day is through, and so is your temper, 
You know what to do, I'm gonna always be there. 
Sometimes if I shout, it's not what's intended. 
These words just come out, with no gripe to bear. 
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. 
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. 
But if you'll wait around awhile, I'll make you fall for me, 
I promise you, I promise you... 
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. 
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. 
And if I had to walk the world, I'd make you fall for me, 
I promise you, I promise you I will. 
I gotta tell you, I gotta tell you, I need to tell you... 
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. 
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. 
But if you'll wait around awhile, I'll make you fall for me, 
I promise you, I promise you... 
I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. 
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. 
And if I had to walk the world, I'd make you fall for me, 
I promise you, I promise you I will. I will. I will.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification Wendy, it concerned me to think you had actually posted something originally done by Madonna 

So, sleepingbeauty's is "The Promise." Unlike the the earlier song where my youngest helped me guess (he has been grounded for a month because he was wrong by the way), I've heard this one. I'm thinkin' it's done by a group called "When in Rome". Had to look up the group, but that sounds familiar.

Second guessing first impressions
There you go again.
Rushing off in all directions
Since I don't know when.
All day long you're building walls
You're building walls all day.
Putting ceilings on your feelings
When they should fly away.

Don't you think it's time you quit it
Don't you think it's time you admit it.
Your heart is more worthy of trust
Thoughts in your mind that sit there gathering dust.

Everything you're looking for
You'll know when it's real.
You'll know when you've found it
By the way you feel.

Writing down your deepest emotions
With your pen in your hand.
Your piece of paper flew out the window
You watched it try and land.
You felt bad as it flew out of sight
A part of you heart alone in the night.
All of a sudden you didn't mind it
You pictured that lonely stranger that would find it.

Everything you're looking for
You'll know when it's real.
You'll know when you've found it
By the way you feel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Sc, 11th hour rule> Sorry dont know yours :roll:

i want you to remember :: a love so full it could send us always :: i want you to surrender :: all my feelings rose today :: and i want you to remain :: the power of children can amaze :: i'll try not to complain :: i know that's a pisser baby

the chemicals between us the walls that lie :: between us lying in this bed the chemicals :: displaced there is no lonelier place than :: lying in this bed

i want you to remember everything you said :: every driven word :: like a hammer fell to my head

we're of hollow men we are the naked ones :: we never meant you harm :: never meant you wrong :: i'd like to thank :: all of my lovers lovers lovers

the chemicals between us :: the army of achievers :: lying in this bed :: there is no lonelier face :: than lying in this bed


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

BUSH! "The chemical between us"!

If it keeps on rainin, levee's goin break
when the levee breaks, have no place to stay....
mean ole lady tought me to wheep and moan,.
its got what it takes make a mountain man leave his home...
oh well, oh well,

I goin make you feel bad when you try to find your way home.
you don't know which way to go
if you're goin down south then they're no work to do,
if you're goin on to chicago!
Cryin won't help you 
prayin wont do you no good
When the levee breaks, 
momma you got to move
All last night, 
sat on the levee and moaned
Thinkin bout my baby
and my happy home.
Ah, ah, ah hah!
Goin to chicago
Can't take you
goin down, goin down now,
goin down, dah dah down

lyrics as heard through intoxicating beverages.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Intro
There once was a song called "Arrest the President." Contemporary music. A
hit with the kids. It was a top ten. I wasn't pop then so I missed the bus a bit.
But politics was on everybody's hot-this-summer list. The cool kids were all rocking votes.
I shit you not. But I was pistol whipping cops for hiphop.

Verse 1:
Up on a soap box...yelling into megaphones
Killing hard rocks and using carcasses as stepping stones.
I had to promise I'd stop holding my marches.
The day that Chris Columbus got crucified on golden arches.
But my pedestal was too tall to climb off.
In fact, that's the reason for the high horse.
From here I can see the marines in hummers on a conquest.
Underdogs with Wonderbras in a push up contest.
All for the sake of military recruitment.
It felt like Kent State the way they targeted the students.
So I galloped off whistling "Ohio."
The rest of em were stuck doing stand up at a cricket convention.
Who would they die for?
Is it the same machine that leaves the quality of your life poor?
An abominable colony of cyborgs
Clogging up the property that I bought with eye sores.

Chorus:
That clever ad campaign ain't worth
The time taken from minimum waged labor.
I don't care how half naked or fake she looks.
She smells like dirty cash and poorly aged paper books.
Who would she die for? (slow down Gandhi, you're killin' em)
Who would she die for? (slow down Gandhi, you're killin' em)

Verse 2:
Now it's whistle blower vs the pistol holder. Case dismissed.
They'll lock you up and throw away the key witness.
Justice is the whim of a judge. Check his chest density.
It leaves much room for error, and the rest is left to destiny.
The West Memphis 3 lost paradise.
Now it's death penalty vs Suicidal Tendencies.
And all I wanted was a fucking Pepsi.
"Making you think you're ugly is a million dollar industry." Corrina Bain
If they could sell sanity in a bottle they'd be charging for compressed air.
They're marketing health care.
They demonized welfare. Middle class eliminated.
The rich get richer til the poor get educated.
But some of y'all still haven't grown into your face. And your face doesn't
quite match your head. And I'm waiting for a brain to fill that dead space
that's left. You're all "give me ethnicity or give me dreads!"
Trustafundian rebel without a cause for alarm.
Because when push turns to shove you jump into your forefather's arms.
He's a banker. You're part of the system.
Off go the dreadlocks, in comes the income.
The briefcase, the freebase, the sickness, the symptom.
When the cameras start rolling stay the fuck out of the picture, pilgrim.
Slow down Gandhi, you're killin' em.
Mr. Save the World...spare us the details.
Save the females from losing interest.
Miss Save the Universe...you're a damsel in distress.
Tied down to a track of isolated incidents.
Generalize my disease. I need a taste of what its like.
Living off the fat of kings. I'll play the scab at your hunger strike.
One Love, One Life, One too many victims.
Republicrat-Democran, 1 party system.
Media goes in a frenzy. They're stripped of their credentials.
Presidential candidates can't debate over an instrumental.
Let 'em freestyle. Winner takes all.
When the music's dead I'll have Ted Nugent's head hanging on my wall.
Kill one of ours...and we'll kill one of yours with some "friendly fire."
That's a funny term...like "civil war."
6 in the morning police at my door.
Now my nights consist of two toothpicks and eyelids.
A crucifix and vitamins. Music that is pirated.
New flavored food made of mutated hybrids.
Ughhh! They tell me it's not...that...bad.
It fucks you up good, but it's not...that...bad.
They hold onto these tales til its the dog...that...wags.
God save us all if he lets the cat out the bag.
Who's the one to blame for the strain of the vocal cords?
Who can pen hateful threats but can't hold a sword?
It's the same one who complain about the global war
But can't overthrow the local joker that they voted for.
They call the shots, but they're not in the line fire.
I'd call the cops but they break in the line of duty.
Call a stop to the abuse of authority.
The truth keeps calling me, and I'm a live to tell the story.

So look for truth. Quit seeking forgiveness.
You need to cut the noose, but you don't believe in scissors.
You support the troops by wearing yellow ribbons?
Just bring home my motherfucking brothers and sisters.
Slow Down Gandhi, you're killin' 'em.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

CABGX5's is "When the Levee Breaks" by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

SoulB, in case you have forgotten, its a rule here, to first guess the others tune, then post your own song. Cab's song is still open.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't follow rules

im a fuckin rebel

LOL


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Alright, soul bro, no one knows your lyrics......again. 

Here are some new ones:

There must be something
In the way I feel
That she don't want me to feel
The stare she bares cut me
I don't care
You see so what if I bleed

I could never change
Just what I feel
My face will never show
What is not real

A mountain never seems to have
The need to speak
A look that shares so many seek
The sweetest feeling
I got from you
The things I said to you were true

I could never change
Just what I feel
My face will never show
What is not real

I could have lied I'm such a fool
My eyes could never never never
Keep their cool
Showed her and I told her how
She struck me but I'm fucked up now

But now she's gone yes she's gone away
A soulful song
That would not stay
You see she hides 'cause she is scared
But I don't care
I won't be spared

I could have lied I'm such a fool
My eyes could never never never
Keep their cool
Showed her and I told her how
She struck me but I'm fucked up now

I could have lied I'm such a fool
My eyes could never never never
Keep their cool
Showed her and I told her how
She struck me but I'm fucked up now


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok, a new one then:

I was walkin' down the street
Concentratin' on truckin' right
I heard a dark voice beside of me
And I looked round in a state of fright
I saw four faces one mad
A brother from the gutter
They looked me up and down a bit
And turned to each other

I say
I don't like cricket oh no
I love it
I don't like cricket no no
I love it
Don't you walk thru my words
You got to show some respect
Don't you walk thru my words
'Cause you ain't heard me out yet

Well he looked down at my silver chain
He said I'll give you one dollar
I said You've got to be jokin' man
It was a present from me Mother
He said I like it I want it
I'll take it off your hands
And you'll be sorry you crossed me
You'd better understand that you're alone
A long way from home

And I say
I don't like reggae no no
I love it
I don't like reggae oh no
I love it
Don't you cramp me style
Don't you queer on me pitch
Don't you walk thru my words
'Cause you ain't heard me out yet

I hurried back to the swimming pool
Sinkin' pina coladas
I heard a dark voice beside me say
Would you like something harder
She said I've got it you want it
My harvest is the best
And if you try it you'll like it
And wallow in a Dreadlock Holiday

8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

shouldnt the title of the download thread be "download that tune"?

Alright Wendy, dreadlock holiday by 10cc and others.

bang your head on these lyrics

Pillage the village, trash the scene 
But better not take it out on me 
'cause a ghost town is found 
Where your city used to be 
So out of the darkness and into the light 
Sparks fly everywhere in sight 
From my double barrel, 12 gauge 
Can't lock me in your cage


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Cowboys from Hell. Title song I think.

Easy one. Listening to it as I type. Only wish I had some shrooms to go along with it...........

When I looked out my window
Many sites to see.
And when I looked in my window
So many different people to be.
That is strange, so strange.
You got to pick up every stitch (3 times), mmmmm
Must be the season of the witch (3 times)

When I looked over my shoulder
What do you think I see.........
Summer cat looking over
It's shoulder at me.
And he's strange, sure is strange.
You got to pick up every stitch (3 times)
Beatnicks are out to make it rich, oh no.
Must be the season of the witch.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Season of the Witch - The Jeff Beck Band?*

Taking a risk on this one 'cause I was weeping in the car to a CD of mine I haven't listened to in a while. Y'all will yawn.

But I had to drive 1.5 hours in the snow to see my shrink.
Will you give this to me? 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

This is in memory of my friend, Pati.

I just love this guy.

"Fearless people,careless needle
Harsh words spoken, and lives are broken
Forceful aging, help me I'm fading
Heaven's waiting, it's time to move on.

Crossing that bridge with lessons I've learned
Playing with fire and not getting burned
I may not know what you're going through
But time is the space between me and you
There is a light through that window
Hold on say "yes, while people say "no"
Life carries on
It goes on

Just say "die" and that would be pessimistic
In your mind you can walk across water
Please don't cry, it's just a prayer for the dying
I just don't know what's got into me.

I'm crossing that bridge with lessons I've learned
I'm playing with fire and not getting burned
I may not know what you're going through 
But time is the space between me and you.
There is a light through that window
Hold on say "yes" while people say "no"
'cause life carries on
It goes on

When nothing else matters.

I just don't know what's got into me
It's just a prayer for the dying,
for the dying."


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

But damn, it's the music that makes me cry, the melody and the lyrics. Have to hear his voice, the guitar, the instruments, the whole nine yards. And I tell ya' this is the first CD player I've had in a car. Yee Haa. I've got the bass pumped. I don't blast out my eardrums, but it is something else, in me leetle Honda 8) ooooo I look so cool with a stick shift and she's a sharp lookin' car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

Mine was by Donovan, though I'm sure it's been done by others since. Season of the Witch.

Your's is by Seal, Prayer for the Dying.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

Thrown like a star in my vast sleep
I open my eyes to take a peep
To find that I was by the sea
Gazing with tranquility.
'Twas then when the hurdy gurdy man
Came singing songs of love,
Then when the hurdy gurdy man
Came singing songs of love.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang
(3 times)

Histories of ages past
Unenlightened shadows cast
Down through all eternity
The crying of humanity.
'Tis then when the hurdy gurdy man
Comes singing songs of love,
Then when the hurdy gurdy man
Comes singing songs of love.
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang (3 times)
Here comes the roly poly man, and he's singing songs of love
Roly poly, roly poly, roly poly, poly he sang
Hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, hurdy gurdy, gurdy he sang.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know yours, sc, but mine from way above was "I Could Have Lied" by The Red Hot Chili Peppers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

Sc, dont know yours either.
Cab, nice to see you again here 8) 
For my 700th post (and my own pleasure), this song:

She said she wants a woman*
To always understand
But thats alright for her
Still it aint enough for me

She said she wants a girl
To keep her satisfied
But thats alright for her
But it aint enough for me

Still, I dont care if she's young or old
(just make her beautiful)
I just want someone I can hold on to

I want muscles
All, all over her body
(make her strong enough from her head down to her toes)
I want muscles
All, all over her body
(make her strong enough from her head down to her toes)

They say they have to see
Her real personality
But thats alright for them
Still it aint enough for me

I need what the eyes can see, ah
(her anatomy)
If thats alright for them
Still it aint enough for me

I dont care if she's young or old
Just make her beautiful
I just want some strong woman to hold on to

I want muscles
All, all over her body
(make her strong enough from her head down to her toes)
I want muscles
All over her body
(make her strong enough from hers head down to her toes)

Muscle woman, I want to love you
In person, I want your body
Come with me, hiding the cascades
Let this be, weve got this thing made
Lost at sea, hide the desert
Stay with me, you wont regret it
Take this love, so deep to swim in
Come to me, and let the love in

I want muscles
All, all over her body
(make her strong enough from her head down to her toes)
I want muscles
All over her, all over her
I want muscles
All, all over her body
I want muscles

I want all I can get
All over her, all over her
I want muscles, muscles, muscles

* replaced him with her, suits me better :wink: LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Not exactly "Baby Love", but a song in Diana Ross' repertoire none the less. (I can barely say it, so dont expect the spelling to be correct)

What say you to these lyrics?

Lost in their eyes as you hurry by
Counting the broken ties they decide
Love comes to you and then after
Dream on on to the heart of the sunrise
Lost on a wave that you?re dreaming
Dram on on to the heart of the sunrise
Sharp-distance
How can the wind with it?s arms all around
Me
Sharp-distance
How can the wind with so many around me
I feel lost in the city


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome back cab - this thread was on the verge of dying a slow death..... Anyway, mine up a couple was by Donovan - "Hurdy Gurdy Man". Don't know yours yet...........


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry Clover, dont know yours (again..lol).
Cab, that was 'Muscles' by Diana Ross in a slightly new coat... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

If I Could - Jack Johnson.

She'll let you in her house
If you come knockin' late at night.
She'll let you in her mouth if the 
Words you say are right.
If you pay the price
She'll let you deep inside.
But there's a secret garden she hides.

She'll let you in her car
To go drivin' round.
She'll let you into parts of yourself
That'll bring you down.
She'll let you in her heart
If you got a hammer and vise.
But into her secret garden, don't think twice.

You've gone a million miles
How far'd you get to that place where
You can't remember and you can't forget.
She'll lead you down a path
There'll be tenderness in the air.
She'll let you come just far enough
So you know she's really there. 
She'll look at you and smile
And her eyes will say,
She's got a secret garden
Where everything you want
Where everything you need
Will always stay a million miles away.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Secret Garden- The Boss

And I was lost for words
In your arms
Attempting to make sense
Of my aching heart
If I could just be
Everything and everyone to you
This life would just be so easy

Not enough time for all
That I want for you
Not enough time for every kiss
And every touch and all the nights
I wanna be inside you

We will make time stop
For the two of us
Make time stop
And listen for our sighs

Not enough time for all
That I want for you
Not enough time for every kiss
And every touch and all the nights
I wanna be inside you

In our fight against the end
Making love we are immortal
We are the last two left on earth
And I was lost for words
In your arms
Attempting to make sense of
My aching heart
If I could just be everything
And everyone to you

Not enough time for all
That I want for you
Not enough time for every kiss
Not enough time for all my love
Not enough time for every touch

Not enough time for all
That I want for you
Not enough time for every kiss
And every touch and all the nights
I wanna be inside you


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

That would be the Wallflowers - Ashes to Ashes.

I'm a little reluctant to post another song, as my last one lasted all of 3 minutes.........

Well my soul checked out missing as I sat listening
to the hours and minutes tickin' away.
Yeah just sittin' around waitin' for my life to begin
While it was all just slippin' away.
I'm tired of waitin' for tomorrow to come
Or that train to come roarin' round the bend.
I got a new suit of clothes a pretty red rose
And a woman I can call my friend.

These are better days baby
Yeah there's better days shining through.
These are better days baby
Better days with a girl like you.

Well I took a piss at fortune's sweet kiss
It's like eatin' caviar and dirt.
It's a sad funny ending to find yourself pretending
A rich man in a poor mans's shirt.
Now my ass was draggin' when from a passin' gypsy wagon
Your heart like a diamond shone.
Tonight I'm layin' in your arms carvin' lucky charms
Out of these hard luck bones.

Now a life of leisure and a pirate's treasure
Don't make much for tragedy.
But it's a sad man my friend who's livin' in his own skin
And can't stand the company.
Every fool's got a reason for feelin' sorry for himself
And turning his heart to stone.
Tonight this fool's halfway to heaven and just a mile outta hell.
And I feel like I'm comin' home.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Better Days - My man The Boss again!*
:shock: I guessed something off the bat!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Bored and disconnected tonight. Like this section. And amusing, the floor in my bathroom is collapsing and I'm getting ready to move in two months. One week of construction in the midst of chaos.

I'm gettin' me a guitar, acoustic. And sing me this song. Can't afford a piano right now. But I need my music... and I'm old. Can't hook up with the newer tunes these days. Sigh.

"I built my house from barley rice 
Green pepper walls and water ice 
Tables of paper wood, windows of light 
And everything emptying into white.

A simple garden, with acres of sky 
A brown-haired dogmouse 
If one dropped by 
Yellow Delanie would sleep well at night 
With everything emptying into white.

A sad blue eyed drummer rehearses outside 
A black spider dancing on top of his eye 
Red legged chicken stands ready to strike 
And everything emptying into white."


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

#@!#[email protected]#@#@!. #@#@!#[email protected]##@!. I just got the cast off my wrist, and it still kinda hurts to type. I don't know how to cut and paste - I type these #[email protected]!! songs in one letter at a time. And for what I ask? For what? Can't somebody just let one sit for like.........an hour? Just to #@!#! let me think I may have #[email protected]#ing stumped the panel?
#[email protected]#!#[email protected] $!#@. #[email protected]!!#@.

p.s. #@#[email protected] #@#[email protected] $#$!

Hey D. Nice to see you back in this thread.

Cat Stevens - Into White


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL.
Sorry sc. The Boss ... I can really hear him singin' them lyrics.
This is a fine place to visit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

The Name That Tune Hint 'O the Day: hi Angela..........

Well I never been to Spain
but I kinda like the music.
Say the ladies are insane there
And they sure know how to use it.
They don't abuse it
never gonna lose it,
I can't refuse it.

Well I never been to England.
But I kinda like the Beatles.
Well, I headed for Las Vegas
Only made it out to Needles.
Can you feel it
It must be real it
Feels so good.
Oh, it feels so good.

Well I never been to heaven
But I been to Oklahoma.
Well they tell me I was born there
But I really don't remember.
In Oklahoma, not Arizona
What does it matter
What does it matter.

Well I never been to Spain
But I kinda like the music.
Say the ladies are insane there
And they sure now how to use it.
They don't abuse it
Never gonna lose it
I can't refuse it.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain*

Ooooo let's rock and roll. 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Took a look down a westbound road, 
right away I made my choice 
Headed out to my big two-wheeler, 
I was tired of my own voice 
Took a bead on the northern plains 
and just rolled that power on

Twelve hours out of Mackinaw City 
stopped in a bar to have a brew 
Met a girl and we had a few drinks 
and I told her what I'd decided to do 
She looked out the window a long long moment 
then she looked into my eyes 
She didn't have to say a thing, 
I knew what she was thinkin'

Roll, roll me away, 
won't you roll me away tonight 
I too am lost, I feel double-crossed 
and I'm sick of what's wrong and what's right 
We never even said a word, 
we just walked out and got on that bike 
And we rolled 
And we rolled clean out of sight

We rolled across the high plains 
Deep into the mountains 
Felt so good to me 
Finally feelin' free

Somewhere along a high road 
The air began to turn cold 
She said she missed her home 
I headed on alone

Stood alone on a mountain top, 
starin' out at the Great Divide 
I could go east, I could go west, 
it was all up to me to decide 
Just then I saw a young hawk flyin' 
and my soul began to rise 
And pretty soon 
My heart was singin'

Roll, roll me away, 
I'm gonna roll me away tonight 
Gotta keep rollin, gotta keep ridin', 
keep searchin' till I find what's right 
And as the sunset faded 
I spoke to the faintest first starlight 
And I said next time 
Next time 
We'll get it right


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I know I come out of nowhere, come crashing into this thread, have to cheat because I can't HEAR the group singing.

But I found this, and I have to add it. I won't post anything more for a while.

*One of my favorite bands in high school and still to this day.
Never got enough recognition. I don't remember if these are the 
right lyrics or not. Famous misheard lyrics!*

*******************************************
"I was a workshop owner in the gulch for the people
and I offered myself to the world.

[I thought the word was "in a cause for the people" LOL]

I was a workshop owner.
I was a workshop owner.

I was a diesel fixer, fixed a diesel,
diesel fixed me, what a wea-sel! Whoah no!
And baby, was a workshop owner.
Baby, was a workshop owner.

Baby and me were ripe for the picking......
That was the day we ran into Albert 
Flasheeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrr..............
Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooh

[Amazing piano solo]

It was a cold, snowy, rainy afternoon and we were sittin' there in 
high school, in high school.

And Michael was a moonbeam maker. [I always thought this was "movie 
maker"? Oh well!]
And Michael was a moonbeam maker.

I was a diesel fixer, fixed a diesel, diesel fixed me, what a 
weas-el! Whoah no!

And baby was a workshop owner!
And baby was a workshop owner.

Baby and me were ripe for the picking......
That was the day we ran into Albert
Flasherrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............!

[Play that geeeeetar solo...]

I was a workshop owner in the gulch for
the people and I offered myself to the world.
I was a workshop owner.
I was a workshop owner.
I was a workshop owner."

*************************************************
[This song makes no sense. Could someone enlighten me? Gimpy ru 
around? This is "shit kicken' music"! Just DANCE!]


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

So Cloverstone puts up a gimme Billy Joel song (Falling of the Rain) and it lasts a whole day...........life is so unfair.

You've taken the heart of me
And left just a part of me,
And look, look what you've done.
Well, you took all the best from me,
So come get the rest of me,
And look back, finish what you've begun.

There is some one you ought to meet,
It's me, mister incomplete.
Look, at what I've become.
For it's due to the lack of you
That I'm now only half of two.
Look back, finish what you've begun.

Come and sit by my side
Where there's nothing to hide.
You will try to decide what you needed;
But from where I stand today,
I can't think of the way
Or the words that I might say
That will change your mind and make you stay.
Oh, no, not for all the times I've pleaded.

Look, look, look what you've done.
You have taken the best of me,
So come get the rest of me
And look back; finish what you've begun.
I'll be done.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

SC yours is: Bread-Look what you've done.
Next:

A thin ice
Covers my soul
My body's frozen and my heart is cold
And still
So much about me is raw
I search for a place to unthaw

Something in me
Broods love into fear
It veils my vision leaves my thoughts
unclear
My eyes

From blue turn to grey
Hoping to mask what they say

I've been outside myself for so long
Every feeling I had is close to gone
I've been outside myself for so long

I have been
In a storm of the sun
Basking, senseless to what I've become
A fool to worship just light
When after all, it follows night

I've been outside myself for so long
Every feeling I had is close to gone
I've been outside myself for so long

I've been outside myself for so long
Every feeling I had is close to gone
I've been outside myself for so long


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

Its 'Outside Myself' by kdLang.
It sounds like she could have suffered from DP.
Who wants to put up a new one?


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Promise - Tracy Chapman*


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Another that always makes me cry. From waaaaaaaaaay back in the late 1960s, early 70's?
Sap that I am. It's that melody _with_ the lyrics....

The road is long with many a winding turn
that leads us to who knows where, who knows where?
But I'm strong, strong enough to carry him....
He ain't heavy,
he's my brother.

So on we go, his welfare is of my concern.
No burden is he to bear, we'll get there.
For I know, he would not encumber me....
He ain't heavy,
he's my brother.

If I'm laden at all
I'm laden with sadness
That everyone's heart
Isn't filled with the gladness
Of love for one another.

It's a long, long road from which there is no return.
While we're on the way to there, why not share?
And the load
it doesn't weigh me down at all....
He ain't heavy, he's my brother.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

That would be He Ain't Heavy, He's my brother- originally done by The Hollies.

Gosh, too much soft stuff going on here- Bread, Tracy Chapman, K.D. Lang, Billy Joel. The estrogen in this room is smothering me.

Let's turn it up a notch:

Freak out
And give in
Doesn't matter what you believe in
Stay cool
And be somebody's fool this year
'cause they know
Who is righteous, what is bold
So I'm told

Who wants honey
As long as there's some money
Who wants that honey?

Hipsters unite
Come align for the big fight to rock for you
But beware
All those angels with their wings glued on
'cause deep down
We are frightened and we're scared
If you don't stare

Who wants honey
As long as there's some money
Who wants that honey?

Let me out
Let me out
Let me out
Let me out

Tell me all of your secrets
Cannot help but believe this is true
Tell me all of your secrets
I know, I know, I know
Should have listened when I was told

Who wants honey
As long as there is some money
Who wants that honey?

Let me out
Let me out
Let me out
Let me out


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> Gosh, too much soft stuff going on here- Bread, Tracy Chapman, K.D. Lang, Billy Joel. The estrogen in this room is smothering me.


LOL Gimpy. You know I do notice a difference in what men and women prefer in music. I know back in high-school/college my boyfriend and I -- we were VERY close, had very different favorite groups or performers.

Also, it scares me that I don't recognize MANY of the artists mentioned here. I don't connect with them. My connections are with the music I grew up with and end around the late 1980s.

I also love Classical. But music is so important to me, it doesn't really matter.

Also, not saying that women and men aren't completely opposite in what they like, but I do indeed see a diff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

'The Fonz' by Smash Mouth

I am the son
And the heir
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar
I am the son and heir
Of nothing in particular

You shut your mouth
How can you say
I go about things the wrong way ?
I am Human and I need to be loved
Just like everybody else does

I am the son
And the heir
Of a shyness that is criminally vulgar
I am the son and heir
Oh, of nothing in particular


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Clover, sorry............again, dont know yours :?

I know, you've run out of time for a fool like me.
It's all over now, you can't disguise,
All these constant good-byes.
I can't see, but I close my eyes and I walk away.
And try not to hear the words you say,
But I can't seem to turn my heart away.

There's a feeling out tonight, you're beside me everywhere.
Anyone would say, "It's over," but I just don't seem to care,
'Cause I could never turn my heart away,
I just can't seem to turn my heart away.

I can hear the music play, well I'm the only one who knows.
Maybe I'm a fool for listenin', but it takes me where it goes,
'Cause I can never turn my heart away,
I just can't seem to turn my heart away.

Something inside me needs to know
I can live to love again.
What is now has always been.
I need to let you know.

But I just can't turn away, and I can't stop loving you.
I can feel the end is near, but I can't admit it's true,
'Cause I could never turn my heart away,
I just can't seem to turn my heart away.
You go?I'll stay,
'Cause I just can't seem to turn my heart away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

This game has gotten to a halt. Clover I like the lyrics of your song, yet dont know who sings it. I will see if I can find some new lyrics.
Its a shame Sc and Terri are not here anymore to play it


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

This is an easy one:

GOT .........IN .........
GOT BOTTLE I'M GONNA USE IT 
INTENTION I FEEL INVENTIVE 
GONNA MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU NOTICE

GOT MOTION RESTRAINED EMOTION 
BEEN DRIVING DETROIT LEANING 
NO REASON JUST SEEMS SO PLEASING 
GONNA MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU NOTICE

(CHORUS)

GONNA USE MY ARMS 
GONNA USE MY LEGS 
GONNA USE MY STYLE 
GONNA USE MY SIDESTEP 
GONNA USE MY FINGERS 
GONNA USE MY, MY, MY IMAGINATION

'CAUSE I GONNA MAKE YOU SEE 
THERE'S NOBODY ELSE HERE 
NO ONE LIKE ME 
I'M SPECIAL SO SPECIAL 
I GOTTA HAVE SOME OF YOUR ATTENTION GIVE IT TO ME

GOT RHYTHM I CAN'T MISS A BEAT 
GOT NEW SKANK IT'S SO REET 
GOT SOMETHING I'M WINKING AT YOU 
GONNA MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU, MAKE YOU NOTICE

(CHORUS)

'CAUSE I GONNA MAKE YOU SEE 
THERE'S NOBODY ELSE HERE 
NO ONE LIKE ME 
I'M SPECIAL, SO SPECIAL 
I GOTTA HAVE SOME OF YOUR ATTENTION 
GIVE IT TO ME 
'CAUSE I GONNA MAKE YOU SEE 
THERE'S NOBODY ELSE HERE 
NO ONE LIKE ME 
I'M SPECIAL, SO SPECIAL 
I GOTTA HAVE SOME OF YOUR ATTENTION

GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Lets start posting lyrics from songs we like without guessing them?
Seems like only you and I are left to play.

Here's one I like:

Bill collector's at my door - what can you do for me-ee, oh

No romance without finance, no romance without finance

Boy, nothin' in life is free-ee
That's why I'm asking you, what can you do for me?
I've go-ot responsibilitie-ies
So I'm lookin' for a man who's got some money in his hand

'Cause nothin' from nothin', lea-eaves a nothin'
You got to have somethin' if you want to be with me
Oh-oh, life is just serious, lo-ove's too mysterious
A fly girl like me needs security
'Cause ain't nothin' goin' on but the rent
You got to have a J.O.B. if you want to be with me
Ain't nothin' goin' on but the rent
You got to have a J.O.B. if you want to be with me
No romance without finance, I said no romance without finance

Boy, your silky words are swee-eet
But we're only wastin' time if your pockets are empty
I-I got lots of love to gi-ive
But I will have to avoid you if you're unemployed

'Cause nothin' from nothin', lea-eaves a nothin'
You got to have somethin' if you want to be with me
Oh-oh, life is just serious, lo-ove's too mysterious
A fly girl like me needs security
'Cause ain't nothin' goin' on but the rent
You got to have a J.O.B. if you want to be with me
Ain't nothin' goin' on but the rent
You got to have a J.O.B. if you want to be with me
No romance without finance, I said no romance without finance
No romance without finance, I said no romance without finance

Oh, you look good to me, your silky words are sweet
But your pockets sure look empty


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

After much googling...*Gwen Guthrie* 

This is somehow related... :wink:

And for myself I have no regrets
That time has taken what it soon forgets
A gambler's paradise in short vignettes

These stolen moments from the hourglass
A burning candle while the night-time lasts
Upon my pillow where my dreams float past

And all my memories seem to come alive
I think of everyone who still survives
And those who haven't may yet still arrive

I want to take the time to let you know
I've had a hard time letting feelings show
And through it all I love you even so

A poet's pleasure is to hear in time
The painter pictures what he's left behind
I close my eyes and it all leaves my mind

I sit alone and hear the sparrow sing
No way of knowing what tommorow brings
I leave my solitude upon his wings


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Thats correct terri*. *Aint Nothing Going On But The Rent* by Gwen Guthrie. Huge hit in the eighties. Glad to see you posting here, hope you'll visit more often. I dont know your song, maybe someone else does.
I thought this thread had been deleted, but apparantly not. Glad about that. :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Arlo Guthrie - Epilogue* ya woulda had to Google it. Except for Alice's Resturant, I really don't know any other Arlo songs. Anyway, I did like the words to the song and his last name was Guthrie...ergo, a game in itself. ( smile )

How about this one...

Well now you say you've found another man who does things to you that I can't
And that no matter what I do it's all over now
between me and you girl
But I can't believe what you say
No I can't believe what you say
'cause baby

CHORUS
I don't wanna fade away
Oh I don't wanna fade away
Tell me what can I do what can I say
Cause darlin' I don't wanna fade away

Well now you say that you've made up your mind
it's been such a long, long time since it's been good with us
And that somewhere back along the line you lost your love and I lost your trust
Now rooms that once were so bright are filled with the coming night, darlin'

CHORUS

You say it's not easy for you
And that you've been so lonely
While other girls go out doing what they want to do
You say that you miss the nights when we'd go out dancing
The days when you and I walked as two
Well girl I miss them too
Oh I swear that I do
Oh girl

Now baby I don't wanna be just another useless memory holding you tight
Or just some other ghost out on the street to whom you stop and politely speak
when you pass on by vanishing into the night
left to vanish into the night
No baby


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Terri, I had to Google  . Its Bruce Springsteen with "Fade Away".
I forgot to say that I liked the lyrics of your previous song too.
Will try and find some new lyrics. Ciao!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Looking Out 
Across The Night-Time 
The City Winks A Sleepless Eye 
Hear Her Voice 
Shake My Window 
Sweet Seducing Sighs

Get Me Out 
Into The Night-Time 
Four Walls Won?t Hold Me Tonight 
If This Town 
Is Just An Apple 
Then Let Me Take A Bite

If They Say - 
Why, Why, Tell ?Em That Is Human Nature 
Why, Why, Does He Do Me That Way 
If They Say - 
Why, Why, Tell ?Em That Is Human Nature 
Why, Why, Does He Do Me That Way

Reaching Out 
To Touch A Stranger 
Electric Eyes Are Ev?rywhere 
See That Girl 
She Knows I?m Watching 
She Likes The Way I Stare

If They Say - 
Why, Why, Tell ?Em That Is Human Nature 
Why, Why, Does He Do Me That Way 
If They Say - 
Why, Why, Tell ?Em That Is Human Nature 
Why, Why, Does He Do Me That Way 
I Like Livin? This Way 
I Like Lovin? This Way

Looking Out 
Across The Morning 
The City?s Heart Begins To Beat 
Reaching Out 
I Touch Her Shoulder 
I?m Dreaming Of The Street


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

Had to google this one, Clover. I found: Tori Amos with *Winter*. Correct?

Love is real, real is love
Love is feeling, feeling love
Love is wanting to be loved

Love is touch, touch is love
Love is reaching, reaching love
Love is asking to be loved

Love is you
You and me
Love is knowing
We can be

Love is free, free is love
Love is living, living love
Love is needing to be loved


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Nakid. Nakid, nakid, nakid!!

Sorry, got a bit carried away.

*What a Good Boy* Barenaked Ladies

(thanks for the googling hint. lol )

Continuing on with lyrics we like and sometimes people can guess, which is alright because it's only a game and a way to relax...I'll return with some new ones in a bit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Here's a song of which I cant find the artist's name, sung by a woman (I hope Cab comes along).
An 80's Disco Classic. Love it 8)

Ive been loving you for many years
I know every inch of your body
I know the things that really turn you on
And I don't want to ever be without it

I can see it in your eyes, you're thinking of someone else
I can feel it in your touch, you're only fooling yourself

You can't fake it

Can't fake the feeling without feeling
Don't give me your love if you really don't mean it

You're not feeling what Im feeling when Im feeling, you 
You're not feeling what Im feeling when Im feeling, you
You're not feeling what Im feeling when Im feeling, youuuu-yeaaahhhh

Can't fake the feeling without feeling
Don't give me your love if you really don't mean it

Our love is good and that you can't deny
O come on baby don't you ever tell no lie
And there is one thing you can't do without
And baby that, is my loohooovvvve

I can see it in your eyes, you're thinking of someone else
I can feel it in your touch, you're only fooling yourseeeeehelf

Can't fake the feeling without feeling...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

How about Geraldine Hunt - Can't Fake the Feeling?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes thats it terri! I googled with the title for lyrics (cant fake the feeling) but didnt get Geraldine Hunt, I got nothing actually. But searched with her name now and found its her!! Thanks! This was one of her greater hits. 8) 
How did you know it was her? Did you remember?

http://www.disco-disco.com/artists/geraldine.html


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

No my sweet, I didn't remember it. I used Copernic.  But in this case it was to help you get some much needed info. Just listened to a bit of Can't Fake the Feeling...Disco Magnifico. lol.

Found this CD recently in a used book/cd store.

i got a heart it don't work so good
it just don't feel the way i think it should
it pumps and pounds and gets on down
everytime that you come round

baby baby let me in
i need a little of your sweet medicine
you got the cure for what is ailing me
only your sweet love can set me free

i was feeling strange so i went to see
a man who had himself a medical degree
he said in all my years i've come to this belief
that there ain't no pill that's going to give you relief

so baby baby let me in
i need a little of your sweet medicine
you got the cure for what is ailing me
only your sweet love can set me free

i've been around i've been here and i've been there
thought i'd found true love but it was just underwear
made me wonder just what love might be
yeah i was blind but now i see

so baby baby let me in
i need a little of your sweet medicine
you got the cure for what is ailing me
only your sweet love can set me free


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

terri* said:


> No my sweet, I didn't remember it. I used Copernic.  But in this case it was to help you get some much needed info. Just listened to a bit of Can't Fake the Feeling...Disco Magnifico. lol.


I just installed Copernic, terri and I actually could find the song there in a second. Easy..lol. Thanks again.
For me Disco is the best music ever, but then again I grew up in the Disco Era..lol. Hope you had a good dance!! 

Clover I Googled your song, but will wait posting it, maybe terri (or someone else) knows it :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh :wink: , :wink: , :wink: girls. :lol:

Hate I missed when you two were on.

And...I do not now know that song, but I might...later. :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Then it has to be The Eagles, but for the life of me I'm not matching the lyrics to any song I know. I love the lyrics, so I will anxiously wait until someone comes up with the name of the song.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

Its called: *"Most Of Us Are Sad"*, right Clover? (and what truth is in that!)

You know that one, terri? :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, I'm hanging my head in Eagle shame as I do not know that song. I'm going to have to check out what album it came out on. So hey, you gonna post a song?

p.s. Ohhhh, 1972...Senior year high school...I can see where I would not recall all the tunes from then. They were high times.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

terri* said:


> So hey, you gonna post a song?


In a minute


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm just an average man with an average life 
I work from nine to five, hey, hell, I pay the price 
All I want is to be left alone in my average home 
But why do I always feel like I'm in the twilight zone

When I come home at night 
I bolt the door real tight 
People call me on the phone, I'm trying to avoid 
But can the people on TV see me or am I just paranoid

When I'm in the shower I'm afraid to wash my hair 
Cause I might open my eyes and find someone standing there 
People say I'm crazy, just a little touched 
But maybe showers remind me of Psycho too much 
That's why...

I don't know anymore 
Are the neighbors watching me 
Well is the mailman watching me 
And I don't feel safe anymore, oh what a mess 
I wonder who's watching me now--- (BOOO!) -The IRS? :shock:

8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

*Dido*, Clover.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Sorry Clover I got distracted  You can post one if you like!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

*Aerosmith*-Spaced. Would they have suffered from DP/DR? I wonder (from drug use perhaps?)

I never found out what made you leave
Another day's over, just an hour to go
Well I tried to phone last night but you never answered
Just left me ringing on the line

Outside, is there anyone out there anyone else outside?
Woah outside love is there anyone out there anyone else outside?

My face in the mirror shows a break in time
A crack in the ocean, it does not align
I tried to sleep last night, but I've caught ya dreaming
About days we used to wonder away

Outside is there anyone out there anyone else outside?
Woah outside love is there anyone out there anyone else outside?

Look out of the window maybe you can call by my name
Another night over babe another light comes on in vain
Well I tried to phone last night but you never answered
You just left me ringing in the air

Is there anyone out there (anyone out there)


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

Clover, that's Jewel with *I'm Sensitive*. Good lyrics and so true.
Will see if I can find some new one.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

NO doubt you know this one, Clover. I LOVE it. I heard her singing it live.
I cried. No words.

You took your coat off and stood in the rain 
You were always crazy like that 
I watched from my window 
Always felt I was outside looking in on you 
You were always the mysterious one with dark eyes and careless hair 
You were fashionably sensitive, but too cool to care 
Then you stood in my doorway, with nothing to say 
Besides some comment on the weather

Well in case you failed to notice, in case you failed to see 
This is my heart bleeding before you, this is me down on my knees

These foolish games are tearing me apart 
Your thoughtless words are breaking my heart 
You're breaking my heart

You were always brilliant in morning 
Smoking your cigarettes and talking over coffee 
You philosophies on art, Baroque moved you 
You loved Mozart and you'd speak of your loved ones 
As I clumsily strummed my guitar 
You'd teach me of honest things 
Things that were daring, things that were clean 
Things that knew what an honest dollar did mean 
So I hid my soiled hands behind my back 
Somewhere along the line I must've gone off track with you

Excuse me, think I've mistaken you for somebody else 
Somebody who gave a damn, somebody more like myself

These foolish games are tearing me apart 
You're tearing me, tearing me, tearing me apart 
Your thoughtless words are breaking my heart 
You're breaking my heart 
You took off your coat and stood in the rain 
You were always crazy like that


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Lovely lyrics...been up since Tuesday... :shock: ...Jewel - Foolish Games 

Another night slowly closes in, 
And I feel so lonely.
Touching heat freezing on my skin, 
I pretend you still hold me.
I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep.
I'm in too far, I'm in way too deep over you.
I can't believe you're gone.
You were the first, you'll be the last.

Wherever you go, I'll be with you.
Whatever you want, I'll give it to you.
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon. 
Remember: after the fire, after all the rain, 
I will be the flame. 
I will be the flame.

Watching shadows move across the wall, 
I feel so frightened.
I wanna run to you, I wanna call, 
But I've been hit by lightening.
Just can't stand up for fallin' apart.
Can't see through this veil across my heart, over you.
You'll always be the one.
You were the first, you'll be the last.

Wherever you go, I'll be with you.
Whatever you want, I'll give it to you.
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon. 
Remember: after the fire, after all the rain, 
I will be the flame.
I will be the flame.

I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep.
I'm in too far, I'm in way too deep over you.
You'll always be the one.
You were the first, you'll be the last.

Wherever you go, I'll be with you.
Whatever you want, I'll give it to you.
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon. 
Remember: after the fire, after all the rain, 
I will be the flame.
I will be the flame.

Whatever you want, I'll give it to you.
Wherever you go, I'll be with you.
And whatever you want, I'll give it to you


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

ummmm...NNNNNNNNN....ummmm.... :roll: ....it has to be a vowel unless it's some kind of band other than English....ummmm....NNNNNNNN.... :roll:

I guess the vowel... * I * ?

Am I right? :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

*No Doubt*, right?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Right! :wink:

it's not a case of doing what's right
it's just the way i feel that matters
tell me i'm wrong
i don't really care

it's not a case of share and share alike
i take what i require
i don't understand...
you say it's not fair

you expect me to act
like a lover
consider my moves
and deserve the reward
to hold you in my arms
and wait...

for something to happen
it's not a case of telling the truth
some lines just fit the situation
you call me a liar
you would anyway

it's not a case of aiming to please
you know you're always crying
it's just your part 
in the play for today


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks,Clover, for appreciating my effort. If you _had_ of been around to play Name That Tune Hangman with me, perhaps I could have guessed it but that *Wendy* :evil: blew me outta the water. :?

lol: truly )

BUT, I do know this one...Yea for me...

True Colors - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

We can always make it what we want it to be, Clover. :wink:

This pretty much sums up my mood for the day...

He always found it hard to take her
She wouldn't listen to advice
And though he never tried to make her
She often thought it would be nice

Oh-and now she's headin' out to California
It's been a long time comin' but she's feelin' like a woman tonight
And she left a little letter said she's gonna make a stop in Nevada
Good bye, goodbye

She tried for years to be a good wife
It never quite got off the ground
And all those stories of the good life
Convinced her not to hang around

Oh-and now she's headin' out to California
It's been a long time comin' but she's feelin' like a woman tonight
And she left a little letter said she's gonna make a stop in Nevada
Good bye, goodbye

And though she finds it hard to leave him
She knows it would be worse to stay
He wouldn't understand the reasons
That make a woman run away

Oh-and now she's headin' out to California
With some money in her pocket, she's a rocket on the Fourth of July
And she left a little letter said she's gonna make a stop in Nevada
Good bye, goodbye


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

Band: *Nazareth*

Song: *Sunshine*?

Correct?

lol


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea! okay...easy on the Me and My Guitar part.

Artist...is there another R ?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh man, is that James Taylor?? It was early when I took my first look.

James Taylor fits, I don't know that song though.

Am I right?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

What about an "M"?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Give her an "M".

"M" !! 

Did you know who it was Wendy? Is it in fact JT ?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

I only thought of him after I saw your reply terri*. 
We can Google? Or Copernic? :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I don't see why we can't. It's only the three of us playing. I'm all for anything that will let me interact with good people, have fun, and keep my mind off my troubles.

All i want is my HAPPY !


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Me too terri 

It indeed is James Taylor, and the song is correct!
I will see if I can find some new lyrics. In a moment.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Wendy, I've been waiting a moment, then an hour, then a day. :wink:

Howza bout this one?

There you go and baby here am I
Well you left me here so I could sit and cry
Golly gee what have you done to me
Well I guess it doesn't matter anymore

Do you remember baby last September
How you held me tight each and every night
Oh baby how you drove me crazy
But I guess it doesn't matter anymore

There's no use in me a-crying
I've done everything now I'm sick of trying
I've thrown away my nights
Wasted all my days over you

Now you go your way baby and I'll go mine
Now and forever till the end of time
I'll find somebody new and baby
We'll say we're through
And you won't matter anymore

There's no use in me a-crying
I've done everything now I'm sick of trying
I've thrown away my nights
Wasted all my days over you

Now you go your way baby and I'll go mine
Now and forever till the end of time
And I'll find somebody new and baby
We'll say we're through
And you won't matter anymore
No you won't matter anymore
You won't matter anymore


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

terri* said:


> Hey Wendy, I've been waiting a moment, then an hour, then a day. :wink:


lmao :lol: ...terri I found out this morning that I forgot..lol. Then, after this realization, forgot again.. I'll try and see if I know your song. 8)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Clove, my song is a Linda Rhonstadt song but the title you gave isn't right.

:shock:

Simon says go back and guess again. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

At This Point In my Life-Tracy Chapman? Googled for this one. Correct?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Lightning Crashes - LIVE

hehehhehehehe heres some lyrics then

Join in my quest to leave life overturned
Spanning the world wave of doom
Spewing out death with the evil I've churned
Awaken the dead from their tombs
Love turns to lust the sensations I've felt
Exploring the pleasures of sin
Making the best of the cards I've been dealth
Adjusting the odds so I win

Unleash all my burning wrath
Potential killing machine
Take down all who block my path
Enjoying all that's obscene... born of fire

Prince of all darkness initiation
Ritually baptized in flames
Next to the throne my abomination
Spreads horror throughout the domain
Master the art that controls the impure
Inherit the infamous keys
Thousands of centuries I will endure
Tyrant of all the prophecies

Some have called me Satan's son
A name I cannot deny
Wielding fury that's second to none
Far to vile to confine... born of fire

All things dead must rise again
When twilight's blanket falls
Splattered red you'll find my den
Blood dripping from the walls

Dreams born of desire
Shaped and forged within the fire
Twisted, warped, deranged I see
The world's corrupt insanity

Dreams possess nightmarish figures
Burning can't escape the embers
Lost are those who trust the Liar
Satan's son I'm born of fire


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

> We got a new playa'!!!


yeh im back in the game after a lonnnngnggggggg aasss break


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

yeh I haven't been on this site for about a million billion years, but I wasn't counting so can't be sure of the exact amount..............anyway.

oh yes and the song, mettalica fade to black isnt it?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

haha i dont know if anyone will know these lyrics , they are by a kind of obscure-ish band.

viewed from the darkest hole
outward face looking up
despair viewed down on, down on , down on
marked by a deeper scar
find the light i look for, look for, look for
these scars cause falls

i have need for outward
do i have to wait?
wait for this
i begin the long climb back on this rough terrain - long

dragged down to a new depth
balance lost again, again, again 
these scars cause falls

i have need for outward
do i have to wait?
wait for this
i begin the long climb back on this rough terrain - long


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Earthtone9 - Binary 101*

yes, a little obscure, but _never_ too obscure. 8)

easy one, i just like it and i feel like reading the words.

Turn down the lights, turn down the bed
Turn down these voices inside my head
Lay down with me, tell me no lies
Just hold me close, don't patronize - don't patronize me

Cause I can't make you love me if you don't
You can't make your heart feel something it won't
Here in the dark, in these lonely hours
I will lay down my heart and I'll feel the power
But you won't, no you won't
Cause I can't make you love me, if you don't

I'll close my eyes, then I won't see
The love you don't feel when you're holding me
Morning will come and I'll do what's right
Just give me till then to give up this fight
And I will give up this fight

Cause I can't make you love me if you don't
You can't make your heart feel something it won't
Here in the dark, in these lonely hours
I will lay down my heart and I'll feel the power
But you won't, no you won't
Cause I can't make you love me, if you don't


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay...Title- All Soul's Night

Now, I'm guessing a Y for the very last blank.

If anyone else knows the Artist...feel free to spell it out.

So...How about that *Y*, Clover ?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Whoops, can that last name be McKenneth?

It seems to me the last letter needs to be a Y or an H. Hmmm.... :?


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

*all souls night

loreena mckennitt*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Great Agent Cooper !

If you can, post another song and we'll give it another go round.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well, okay, how about this one?

Got a good reason, for taking the easy way out

Got a good reason, for taking the easy way out now

She was a day tripper, one way ticket, yeah

It took me so long to find out, and I found out

She's a big teaser, she took me half the way there

She's a big teaser, she took me half the way there, now

She was a day tripper, one way ticket, yeah

It took me so long to find out, and I found out

Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah

Tried to please her, she only played one night stand

Tried to please her, she only played one night stand, now

She was a day tripper, one way ticket, yeah

It took me so long to find out, and I found out

Day tripper, day tripper, yeah


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

Terri, I dont know yours, but will do a Copernic on it..lol
In accordance with enngirls Lonely thread:

Move yourself
You always live your life
Never thinking of the future
Prove yourself
You are the move you make
Take your chances win or loser

See yourself
You are the steps you take
You and you - and that?s the only way

Shake - shake yourself
You?re every move you make
So the story goes

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart

Say - you don?t want to chance it
You?ve been hurt so before

Watch it now
The eagle in the sky
How he dancin? one and only
You - lose yourself
No not for pity?s sake
There?s no real reason to be lonely
Be yourself
Give your free will a chance
You?ve got to want to succeed

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart

Owner of a lonely heart

After my own decision
They confused me so - owner of a lonely heart
My love said never question your will at all
In the end you?ve got to go
Look before you leap - owner of a lonely heart
And don?t you hesitate at all - no no
Terri, dont know yours, but will do a "Copernic' on it..lol
This song in accordance with enngirl's lonely thread. 
Not so difficult, huh?

Owner of a lonely heart
Owner of a lonely heart
Much better than - a
Owner of a broken heart
Owner of a lonely heart
(repeat)

Owner of a lonely heart

Sooner or later each conclusion
Will decide the lonely heart - owner of a lonely heart
It will excite it will delight
It will give a better start - owner of a lonely heart

Don?t deceive your free will at all
Don?t deceive your free will at all - owner of a lonely heart
Don?t deceive your free will at all
Just receive it


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

yes-owner of a lonely heart

here's mine:

Cruisin down the street in my six-fo'
Jockin the bitches, slappin the hoes
[/b]


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Cloverstone,

If you check in, let us know about your song. Here's mine, which is a little bit of yours. 

Day after day I'm more confused;
I look for the light in the pouring rain.
You know that's a game that I hate to lose.
I'm feelin' the strain; ain't it a shame?

Oh, give me the beat, boys, to soothe my soul;
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away.
Give me the beat, boys, to soothe my soul;
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away.

Beginning to think that I'm wastin' time;
don't understand the things that I do.
' Cause the world outside looks so unkind.
Now I'm countin' on you to carry me through.

Oh, give me the beat, boys, to soothe my soul;
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away.
Yeah, give me the beat, boys, to soothe my soul;
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away.

And when my mind is free no melody can move me.
When I'm feelin' blue guitars are comin' through to soothe me.

And thanks for the joy that you've given me;
I want you to know I believe in your song,
and rhythm and rhyme and harmony.
You help me along, makin' me strong.

Give me the beat, boys, to soothe my soul;
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away, yeah
Give me the beat, boys, to soothe my soul;
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away.

Oh, give me the beat, boys, to soothe my soul;
I wanna get lost in your rock and roll and drift away,
Yeah, 
won't ya help me, 
won't ya help me, 
won't ya help me drift away


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Drift Away...Rod Stewart

Anymore, this thread just makes me sad. I vote we remove it. The times they are a changin'.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Awwwww...terri*
Im back playing, does that count or do you feel despite this fact, this thread should be UN-stickied? :wink: 
Here's a new song for you.

How can I be sure ?
When your intrusion is my illusion
How can I be sure
When all the time you changed my mind
I asked for more and more
How can I be sure
When you don't give me love
You gave me Pale shelter
You don't give me love
You give me cold hands
And I can't operate on this failure
When all I want to be is
Completely in command
How can I be sure
For all you say you keep me waiting
How can I be sure
When all you do is see me through
I asked for more and more
How can I be sure
I've been here before
There is no why, no need to try
I thought you had it all
I'm calling you, I'm calling you
I ask for more and more
How can I be sure


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Pale Shelter* - Tears for Fears.

Nahhhh, let's play. I just like reading the lyrics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

how can I be sure
in a world thats constantly changing
how can I be sure
where I stand with you


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

Cab, will look up yours.
Here's a new one:

You leave in the morning
With everything you own
In a little black case
Alone on a platform
The wind and the rain
On a sad and lonely face

Mother will never understand
Why you had to leave
But the answers you seek
Will never be found at home
The love that you need
Will never be found at home

Run away, turn away, run away, turn away, run away.
Run away, turn away, run away, turn away, run away.

Pushed around and kicked around
Always a lonely boy
You were the one
That they'd talk about around town
As they put you down

And as hard as they would try
They'd hurt to make you cry
But you never cried to them
Just to your soul
No you never cried to them
Just to your soul

Run away, turn away, run away, turn away, run away.
Run away, turn away, run away, turn away, run away.

Cry , boy, cry...

You leave in the morning
With everything you own
In a little black case
Alone on a platform
The wind and the rain
On a sad and lonely face


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

CABGX5 said:


> how can I be sure
> in a world thats constantly changing
> how can I be sure
> where I stand with you


Cab,
Gloria Estefan. Also by The Young Rascals-*How Can I Be Sure*.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

Love this one:

I play the streetlife, because there`s no place I can go 
Streetlife ? it`s the only life I know 
Streetlife ? and there`s a thousand parts to play 
Streetlife ? until you play your life away

You let the people see, just who you wanna be 
And every night you shine, just like a super star 
That`s how the life is played a ten cent masquerade 
You dress, you walk, you talk 
You`re who you think you are

Streetlife ? you can run away from time 
Streetlife ? for a nickel or a dime 
Streetlife ? but you better not get old 
Streetlife ? or you`re gonna feel the cold

There`s always love for sale a grown-up fairytale 
Prince charming always smiles behind a silver spoon 
And if you keep it young your song is always sung 
Your love will pay your way beneath the silver moon

Streetlife ? Streetlife 
Streetlife - Streetlife

I play the streetlife, because there`s no place I can go 
Streetlife ? it`s the only life I know 
Streetlife ? and there`s a thousand parts to play 
Streetlife ? until you play your life away - ooh 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

Another of my favorites:

Chorus:
You abandoned me
Love don't live here anymore
Just a vacancy
Love don't live here anymore

When you lived inside of me
There was nothing I could conceive
That you wouldn't do for me
Trouble seemed so far away
You changed that right away, baby

(chorus)

Love don't live here anymore
Just emptiness and memories
Of what we had before
You went away
Found another place to stay, another home

(chorus)

In the windmills of my eyes
Everyone can see the loneliness inside me
Why'd ya have to go away
Don't you know I miss you so and need your love

 8)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Go Wendy! Go Wendy! Raise your hands in the air like you just don't care!

I don't know any of the songs, but am enjoying the lyrics.  Now it's my computer that is waaaay messed up so I can't even cheat to find out what they are. 

Still, I love to read song lyrics even if I don't know who they're by.

I knew all the words to Cabs song as sung by the The "young" ? Rascals. Is that right? :?

So, go Wendy! Go Wendy! Spin us another one.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

duplicate post


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

Like a Wirgen . . . Hoo! @&*%#! for the very first time.

*Love Don't Live Here Anymore*

I like these:

Now a man is born to go a lovin? 
A woman?s born to weep and fret 
To stay at home and tend her oven 
And drown her past regrets 
In coffee and cigarettes

I?m moody all the morning 
and mourning all the night 
And in between it?s nicotine 
And not much heart to fight. . .


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

Terri, lets see! The songs I posted were: 'Streetlife" by Randy Crawford and 'Love Dont Live Here Anymore', original version by Rose Royce (Madonna only covered it, Lama).

I will see if I can find other ones terri* Maybe you know Lama's song?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

No...I don't even know his. 

BUT I do so like it because it sounds like it might have been written for me! ESPECIALLY the part about Nicotine...Oh, how I miss those slender death nails. 

I would love to see the whole song posted, Dalia, if noone knows it.


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

_*Black Coffee*_
Paul Francis Webster and Sonny Burke

Ella Fitzgerald did the definitive version but many covers, including Ray Charles, KD Lang, and my favorite (beside ella) The Pointer Sisters. 
". . . and drown my past regrets. In coffee and cigarettes." Beautiful.

I`m feelin` mighty lonesome
Haven`t slept a wink
I walk the floor from nine to four
In between I drink
Black coffee
Love`s a hand-me-down brew
I`ll never know a Sunday
In this weekday room

I`m talkin to the shadows
One o`clock till four
And Lord, how slow the moments go
And all I do is pour
Black coffee
Since the blues caught my eye
I`m hangin` out on Monday
My Sunday dreams to dry

Now man was born to go a lovin`
But a woman's born to weep and fret
And stay at home and tend her oven
And down her past regrets
In coffee and cigarettes

I`m moonin` all the mornin`
Moanin` all the night
And in between it`s nicotine
And not much heart to fight
Black coffee
Feelin` low as the ground
It`s drivin` me crazy
Just waitin for my baby to maybe
come around


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks D.

Somewhere I have a Collection of Ella boxed CD's. I've got to hear that song.

Anyone know this guy?

I've got a mountain to climb before I get over this hill
I've got a the world to unwind before I ever sit still
I've got a hard row to hoe before my seed is sown
I've got a long way to get before I get back home

I've got so much to put down before that's all she wrote 
I've got so much to give before my heart ain't so broke
I've got to find my self before I can ever be alone
I've got a long way to get before I get back home

And there's an ocean of reason that I can't explain
and there's the weight of the world like a ball and chain
and there's a big black hole inside me that I've filled with stones
I got a long way to get before I get back home

There's a man I've never met who looks a lot like me
There's a little place called heaven that I'll probably never see
There's a little thing called peace of mind that I have never known
I've got a long way to get before I get back home

*********************

this is just part of another song by this guy. this part of the lyrics cracks me up.

i went to your house a little monkey in the gloom
you were making bacon the punch line came too soon
made me a beverage thought i had it made
turns out it was a glass of see ya laterade


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Bob Schneider - A Long Way To Get Lyrics*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

why do you build me up (build me up) buttercup, baby 
just to let me down (let me down)and mess me around 
and then worst of all (worst of all) you never call, baby 
when you say you will (say you will) but i need you still 
i need you (i need you) more than anything, darlin' 
you know that I have from the start 
so build me up (build me up) buttercup, don't break my heart

"i'll be over at ten", you told me time and again 
but you're late, i wait around and then (bah-dah-dah) 
i run to the door, i can't take any more 
it's not you, why don't you treat me well

(hey, hey, hey!) baby, baby,i try to find 
(hey, hey, hey!) a little time, and i'll make you mine 
(hey, hey, hey!) i'll be home 
waiting by the phone for you 
ooo-oo-ooo, ooo-oo-ooo

why do you build me up (build me up) buttercup, baby 
just to let me down (let me down) and mess me around 
and then worst of all (worst of all) you never call, baby 
when you say you will (say you will) but i need you still 
i need you (i need you) more than anything, darling 
you know that i have from the start 
so build me up (build me up) buttercup, don't break my heart

you were a toy but you could be the boy i adore 
if you'd just let me go (bah-dah-dah) 
although you're untrue, i'm attracted to you more and more 
what more can i say

(hey, hey, hey!) baby, baby,i try to find 
(hey, hey, hey!) a little time and i'll make you happy 
(hey, hey, hey!) i'm alone 
waiting by the phone for you 
ooo-oo-ooo, ooo-oo-ooo

why do you build me up (build me up) buttercup, baby 
just to let me down (let me down) and mess me around 
and then worst of all (worst of all) you never call, baby 
when you say you will (say you will) but i need you still 
i need you (i need you) more than anything, darling 
you know that i have from the start 
so build me up (build me up) buttercup, don't break my

why do you build me up (build me up) buttercup, baby 
just to let me down (let me down) and mess me around 
and then worst of all (worst of all) you never call, baby 
when you say you will (say you will) i need you still 
i need you (i need you) more than anything, darling 
you know that i have from the start 
so build me up (build me up) buttercup, don't break my heart


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

the foundations ~ build me up buttercup (some poppy punk band did a cover of this too i think)

When you need a friend, don't look to a stranger, 
You know in the end, I'll always be there. 
But when you're in doubt, and when you're in danger, 
Take a look all around, and I'll be there.

I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. 
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. 
But if you'll wait around awhile, I'll make you fall for me, 
I promise you, I promise you I will.

When your day is through, and so is your temper, 
You know what to do, I'm gonna always be there. 
Sometimes if I shout, it's not what's intended. 
These words just come out, with no gripe to bear.

I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. 
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. 
But if you'll wait around awhile, I'll make you fall for me, 
I promise you, I promise you...

I'm sorry, but I'm just thinking of the right words to say. 
I know they don't sound the way I planned them to be. 
And if I had to walk the world, I'd make you fall for me, 
I promise you, I promise you I will.

I gotta tell ya, I gotta tell ya, I need to tell yaaaa...

I will. I will.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*When In Rome - The Promise*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mother...
Tell your children not to walk my way,
Tell your children not to hear my words,
What they mean...
...What they say.
Mother...

Mother!!...
Can you keep them in the dark for life,
Can you hide them from the waiting world...
...Oh mother...

Father!!...
Gonna take you daughter out tonight,
Gonna show her my world...
...Oh father!!

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like...
...Till you're bleeding!

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's...

Mother...
Tell your children not to hold my hand,
Tell your children not to understand...
...Oh mother!!

Father!!...
Do you wanna bang heads with me,
Do you wanna feel everything...
...Oh father!!

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like...
...Till you're bleeding!!

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's...
...Yeah...

Not about to see your light
But if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like...
...Till you're bleeding!!

Not about to see your light
And if you wanna find hell with me
I can show you what it's like...

...Woh-oh...Mother...Yea...*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i absolutely hate this song.

mother ~ danzig

you know whats wierd is i was going to post this tonight in the main forum about repressed memory triggers. this song is mine. i cant believe you posted it. that is way fu(king wierd. :shock: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok im going to post it.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

The song rules. 

Danzig, though... should have f*ckin' stayed with the Misfits.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Have you seen the video of Danzig getting knocked the f*ck out by one of the North Side Kings (Danny), it was after Danzig pushed Danny while argueing over the schedule and a 6 hr drive. Danny takes him out with one punch. :shock:

...Here it is... :roll:

*http://www.guzer.com/videos/danzig_knockout.php*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Sorry about triggering some bad memorys.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Can you feel it, see it, hear it today?
If you can't, then it doesn't matter anyway,
You will never understand it cuz it happens too fast,
And it feels so good, it's like walking on glass,
It's so cool, it's so hip, it's alright,
It's so groovy, it's outta sight,
You can touch it, smell it, taste it so sweet,
But it makes no difference cuz it knocks you off your feet.
You want it all but you can't have it,
It's cryin', bleedin', lying on the floor,
So you lay down on it and you do it some more,
You've got to share it, so you dare it,
Then you bare it and you tear it,
You want it all but you can't have it,
It's in your face but you can't grab it.
It's alive, afraid, a lie, a sin,
It's magic, it's tragic, it's a loss, it's a win,
It's dark, it's moist, it's a bitter pain,
It's sad it happened and it's a shame,
You want it all but you can't have it
It's in your face but you can't grab it,
What is it?
It's it...
What is it?...*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ahhh pleasant memories!! now were talkin!

~Epic by faith no more

:wink: exXxcellent choice


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Under blue moon I saw you,
So soon you'll take me,
Up in your arms
Too late to beg you or cancel it
Though I know it must be the killing time,
Unwillingly mine.

Fate,
Up against your will,
Through the thick and thin,
He will wait until,
You give yourself to him.

In starlit nights I saw you,
So cruelly you kissed me,
Your lips a magic world
Your sky all hung with jewels
The killing moon,
Will come too soon.

Fate,
Up against your will,
Through the thick and thin,
He will wait until,
You give yourself to him.

Under blue moon I saw you,
So soon you'll take me,
Up in your arms
Too late to beg you or cancel it
Though I know it must be the killing time,
Unwillingly mine.

Fate,
Up against your will,
Through the thick and thin,
He will wait until,
You give yourself to him.

Fate,
Up against your will,
Through the thick and thin,
He will wait until,
You give yourself to him.
You give yourself to him.

La la la la la...

Fate,
Up against your will,
Through the thick and thin,
He will wait until,
You give yourself to him.

La la la la la...

Fate,
Up against your will,
Through the thick and thin,
He will wait until,
You give yourself to him.

Fate,
Up against your will,
Through the thick and thin,
He will wait until,
You give yourself to him.

La la la la la...*


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

killing moon ~ echo & the bunnymen

I hear you?re driving
Someone else?s car now...
She said you came and
Took your stuff away 
All the poetry, and the trunk
You kept your life in 
I knew that it would
Come to that someday...
Like a sad hallucination,
When I opened up my eyes,
The train had passed the station,
And you were trapped inside...
Yet I never wonder where you went,
I only wonder why,
I wonder why...

Well I hear you?re using someone else?s number;
She said she saw you in the store today.
It doesn?t matter whose address
You?re listed under,
I only know they?ll never make you stay.
Like a memory in motion,
You were only passing through...
That is all you?ve ever known of life,
That?s all you?ll ever do.
There?s a dream I have where I sail away;
Looking back I wave at you,
And I wave goodbye...

In another life I see you
As an angel flying high,
And the hands of time will free you -
You will cast your chains aside -
And the dawn will come and kiss away
Every tear that?s ever fallen
From your eyes...
Behind those eyes,
I wonder

Sometimes I wonder...


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

^

Is that song about losing the love of your life?

It sounds like someone wrote that song just for me?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*U2 - Exit*


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Let the killer go, don't let your mother know,
Don't go out tonight, don't even try to fight,
'Cos I can see, I've got the thing you need,
And I'm here to stay, it's gonna be that way,
Don't try to run, don't try to scream,
Believe me, The Hammer's gonna smash your dream

I'm in your life, just might be in your wife,
Could be behind your back, I might be on your track,
And it might be true, I might be onto you,
I'll scare you half to death, I'll take away your breath,
Don't try to see, don't try to hide,
Believe me, The Hammer's gonna make you die

There ain't no way, you'll see another day,
I'm shooting out your lights, bring you eternal night,
And your eternal tricks, begin to make me sick,
The only thing I know, is that you've gotta go,
Don't try to hide, don't look around,
Believe me, The Hammer's gonna bring you down,

Believe me, The Hammer's coming down!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

*Motorhead* - Ace of Spades


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Tori Amos - China


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

It was all true
A parlour strode, and the night sets forever
I stray in the quiet cold
And you gird me when I dare to listen

Elastic meadow, endless arms of sorrow
Lips try to form "because"
Trying to adapt to the wilderness
Where even foes close their eyes and leave

We are inside the glade
Every now and then I wipe the dust aside
To remember...

How I drape my face with my bare hands
The same that brought me here
But you were beyond all help
The folded message that wept my name

Shadows skulk at my coming
We survey the slopes
In search for the words to write the missing page
The tainted dogma

Time grows short
As the piper plays his tune
We are almost there

You are beyond all help
Dancing into the void
We are almost there


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Please could you stay awhile to share my grief
For its such a lovely day
To have to always feel this way
And the time that I will suffer less
Is when I never have to wake

Wandering stars, for whom it is reserved
The blackness of darkness forever
Wandering stars, for whom it is reserved
The blackness of darkness forever

... Those who have seen the needles eye, now tread
Like a husk, from which all that was, now has fled
And the masks, that the monsters wear
To feed, upon their prey

Wandering stars, for whom it is reserved
The blackness of darkness forever
Wandering stars, for whom it is reserved
The blackness of darkness forever

[INSTRUMENTAL]

(always) doubled up inside
Take awhile to shed my grief
(always) doubled up inside
Taunted, cruel.... ...

Wandering stars, for whom it is reserved
The blackness of darkness forever
Wandering stars, for whom it is reserved
The blackness of darkness forever


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

*Wandering Star*-Portishead

Listen to the wind blow
Watch the sun rise

Run in the shadows
Damn your love
Damn your lies

And if
You don?t love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying
You would never break the chain.

Listen to the wind blow
Down comes the night

Run in the shadows
Damn your love
Damn your lies

Break the silence
Damn the dark
Damn the light

And if
You don?t love me now
You will never love me again
I can still hear you saying
You would never break the chain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

The Chain by Fleetwood Mac

Long time ago anyone 'played' this game.

New one:

Desperate for changing 
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
Chasing after you 
I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you

Forgetting all I'm lacking 
Completely incomplete 
I'll take your invitation 
You take all of me now...

I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 
I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you

There's nothing else to lose 
There's nothing else to find 
There's nothing in the world 
That can change my mind 
There is nothing else 
There is nothing else 
There is nothing else

Desperate for changing 
Starving for truth 
I'm closer to where I started 
Chasing after you....

I'm falling even more in love with you 
Letting go of all I've held onto 
I'm standing here until you make me move 
I'm hanging by a moment here with you 
I'm living for the only thing I know 
I'm running and not quite sure where to go 
And I don't know what I'm diving into 
Just hanging by a moment here with you

Just hanging by a moment (here with you) 
Hanging by a moment (here with you) 
Hanging by a moment here with you


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

*Hanging By A moment*-3 doors down

Flower?s bloomin?, mornin? dew
And the beauty seems to say
It?s a pleasure when you treasure
All that?s new and true and gay

Easy livin? and we?re givin?
What we know we?re dreamin? of
We are one havin? fun
Walkin? in the glow of love

Walking, ooh, whoa, ho...oh...whoa...

Smilin? faces, goin? places
It?s a wonder, it?s so clear
By a fountain, climbin? mountains
As we?ll hold each other near

Sippin? wine, we try to find
That special magic from above
As we share our affair
Talkin? in the glow of love

Oh, oh, ooh...
In the glow of love
Ooh...ooh...ooh...

(Here in glow of love) You?re a shinin? star
(Here in glow of love) No matter who you are
(Here in glow of love) So I want to let you know you move me, yeah, yeah

(There is no better way to be) Hold me, caress me
(I?m yours forever and a day) We are a sweet bouquet, ey, hey
(Seasons for happiness are here) Can you feel it all around you
(Reason we?re filled with cheer is we?re in rapture it in the glow of love)


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

Change & Luther Vandross: Glow Of Love

Done for now. 8)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

And I was about to guess that! ( Not really  )

Let's see if I can come up with one...

Okay, too easy, but I like it.****

back to you
it always comes around
back to you
I tried to forget you
I tried to stay away
But it's too late

over you
I'm never over
over you
something about you
It's just the way you move
the way you move me

I'm so good at forgetting
and I quit every game I've played
but forgive me love
I can't turn and walk away

back to you
it always comes around
back to you
I walk with your shadow
I'm sleeping in my bed
with your silhouette

should have smiled in that picture
if it's the last that I'll see of you
it's the least that you could not do

oh I will
leave the light on
I'll never give up on you
leave the light on 
for me too

back to me
I know that it comes
back to me
doesn't it scare you
your will is not as strong
as it used to be


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

*Back to You*-John Mayor


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

*No Bravery*-James Blunt


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Take the ribbon from my hair
Shake it loose and let it fall
Layin' soft against your skin
Like the shadows on the wall
Come and lay down by my side
'til the early morning light
All I'm taking is your time
Help me make it through the night

I don't care what's right or wrong
I wont try to understand
Let the devil take tomorrow
For tonight I need a friend

Yesterday is dead and gone
And tomorrow's out of sight
And it's so sad to be alone
Help me make it through the night


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

Help Me Make it Through the Night Kris Kristofferson

The Rangers had a homecoming
In Harlem late last night
And the Magic Rat drove his sleek machine
Over the Jersey state line
Barefoot girl sitting on the hood of a Dodge
Drinking warm beer in the soft summer rain
The Rat pulls into town rolls up his pants
Together they take a stab at romance
And disappear down Flamingo Lane

Well the Maximum Lawmen run down Flamingo
Chasing the Rat and the barefoot girl
And the kids round here look just like shadows
Always quiet, holding hands
From the churches to the jails
Tonight all is silence in the world
As we take our stand
Down in Jungleland

The midnight gang's assembled
And picked a rendezvous for the night
They'll meet 'neath that giant Exxon sign
That brings this fair city light
Man there's an opera out on the Turnpike
There's a ballet being fought out in the alley
Until the local cops
Cherry Tops

Rips this holy night
The street's alive
As secret debts are paid
Contacts made, they vanish unseen
Kids flash guitars just like switch-blades
Hustling for the record machine
The hungry and the hunted
Explode into rock'n'roll bands
That face off against each other out in the street
Down in Jungleland

In the parking lot the visionaries
Dress in the latest rage
Inside the backstreet girls are dancing
To the records that the DJ plays
Lonely-hearted lovers
Struggle in dark corners
Desperate as the night moves on
Just one look
And a whisper, and they're gone

Beneath the city two hearts beat
Soul engines running through a night so tender
In a bedroom locked
In whispers of soft refusal
And then surrender
In the tunnels uptown
The Rat's own dream guns him down
As shots echo down them hallways in the night
No one watches when the ambulance pulls away
Or as the girl shuts out the bedroom light
Outside the street's on fire
In a real death waltz
Between what's flesh and what's fantasy
And the poets down here
Don't write nothing at all
They just stand back and let it all be
And in the quick of the night
They reach for their moment
And try to make an honest stand
But they wind up wounded
Not even dead
Tonight in Jungleland


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Correct. Only I had the Gladys Knight version on my mind.

Yours is Bruce Springsteen 'Jungleland' (had to look it up though). Will see if I can think of a new one to post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Ive never been closer
Ive tried to understand
That certain feeling
Carved by anothers hand
But its too late to hesitate
We cant keep on living like this
Leave no track
Dont look back

All I desire
Temptation
Keep climbing higher and higher
Temptation
Adorable creatures
Temptation
With unacceptable features
Temptation
Trouble is coming
Temptation
Its just the high cost of loving
Temptation
You can take it or leave it
Temptation
But youd better believe it

Youve got to make me an offer
That cannot be ignored
So lets head for home now
Everything I have is yours
Step by step and day by day
Every second counts I cant break away
Leave no trace
Hide your face

All I desire
Temptation
Keep climbing higher and higher
Temptation
Adorable creatures
Temptation
With unacceptable features
Temptation
Trouble is coming
Temptation
Its just the high cost of loving
Temptation
You can take it or leave it
Temptation
But youd better believe it

Keep us from temptation
Lead us not into temptation


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish you bluebirds in the spring: Natalie Cole

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Who is the man I see
Where I'm supposed to be?
I lost my heart, I buried it too deep
Under the iron sea

Oh, crystal ball, crystal ball
Save us all, tell me life is beautiful
Mirror, mirror on the wall

Lines ever more unclear
Not sure I'm even here
The more I look the more I think that I'm
Starting to disappear

Oh, crystal ball, crystal ball
Save us all, tell me life is beautiful
Mirror, mirror on the wall
Oh, crystal ball, hear my song
I'm fading out, everything I know is wrong
So put me where I belong

I don't know where I am
And I don't really care
I look myself in the eye
There's no-one there
I fall upon the earth
I call upon the air
But all I get is the same old vacant stare

Oh, crystal ball, crystal ball
Save us all, tell me life is beautiful
Mirror, mirror on the wall
Oh, crystal ball, hear my song
I'm fading out, everything I know is wrong
So put me where I belong

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

You are good at this, give me a minute

G


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

*No doubt* :I'm on the second floor with a lock on my door ?

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, I am going to pick a song you will never guess, again you will have to give me a min to type it.

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

I met her in a snow storm 
I was outdors plowing 
She just walked up to me and said 
'Hey boy, how's it going?'

I admired her straight-forward ness 
and brushed away my fringe 
as a signal of well-being 
and accepting her challenge

We went home to her place 
and cooked up some chili 
Warmed us from the inside 
'cause the outside was chilly

We had to be quiet 
to not wake up her family 
but I made a high pitched sound 
when her cold fingers touched me

She said "shhh 
please be quiet 
I know you don't want to 
but please deny it"

She said "shhh 
please be quiet 
I know you don't want to 
but please deny it"

When people think of Sweden 
I think they have the wrong idea 
like Cliff Richards who thought it was just 
porn and gonorrhea

And Lou Reed said in the film 
"Blue in the face" 
that compared to New York City 
Sweden was a scary place

They seem to have a point 
after meeting with this girl 
maybe not Cliff Richards 
but Lou has surely met her

The doubt in her eyes 
when I said I wanted to kiss her 
for the sake of liking her 
and not because of the blizzard

She said "shhh 
please be quiet 
I know you don't want to 
but please deny it"

She said "shhh 
please be quiet 
I know you don't want me 
but please deny it"

'Cause the cold Swedish winter 
is right outside 
and I just want somebody 
to hold me through the night

The cold Swedish winter 
is right outside 
and I just want somebody 
to hold me through the night

In two thousand years 
this place will be covered by ice 
and the people who will dig us up 
will be in for a big surprise

After carefully studying 
our calcium-nourished bones 
they'll find enclosed 
our hearts of stone

Singing the cold Swedish winter 
is right outside 
and I just want somebody 
to hold me through the night

The cold Swedish winter 
is right outside 
and I just want somebody 
to hold me through the night


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

*Looks at watch*
Having trouble? Give in?

(C) Copyright 2001-2007 D.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

How the hell!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

edit; Give me a second


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

*Tori Amos* : winter 

G. you will have to do better than that


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Bring it on :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, again give me a second


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

I LEFT MY HEART BACK IN THE ORIENT 
DOWN ON BALI BAY 
IT'S NOT THE WAY THAT I SHOULD FEEL 
BUT IT'S THE WAY I'M GOING TOO STAY 
LONELY, LONELY 
CHASING YOU ALL ROUND THE WORLD 
WRONG WAY, WRONG WAY 
YOU TOOK A HEART, TOOK A HEART TOO YOUNG 
CHORUS 
DOWN HEARTED 
BROKEN DREAMS THAT NEVER REALLY STARTED 
DOWN HEARTED 
BROKEN DREAMS THAT NEVER REALLY START

IT SEEMS ALL WRONG BACK HERE AT HOME 
THERE'S NO END IN SIGHT 
SHOULD I BE MADE TO DRAG YOU THROUGH 
THIS LOVERS ENDLESS FIGHT 
IF ONLY, IF ONLY 
YOU'D TAKE ME AS I AM 
STRONG ARM, STRONG CHARM 
YOU TOOK A HEART, TOOK A HEART TOO YOUNG 
CHORUS 
SOMETIMES I THINK THAT WE SHOULD STAY 
HAPPY ON THE FARM 
SOMETIMES I THINK THAT I'LL GIVE IT ALL AWAY 
THIS LOVE AND ALL ITS CHARM


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you a DJ? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

You know I have a very diverse CD collection 

*Tom waits * : night at the diner.

It's too hot babe, pull the covers back, 
Don't touch me babe, I don't remeember ever liking that, 
Don't touch me baby, roll over.

O brother, you don't know what you've got, only time flies...

You've gotta do some clockwork.

Sometimes you hear the brokin bell sound up on the whore's hill, 
The ladies clamor for the Salvo's sale, bickering like little girls 
For second hand womens' things, for countles prying mans' hands.

O working girl, you don't get round enough, it's like yr daddy says...

You gotta do some clock work.

(in a berth of the port wharf the song of the penitent sailor... upon 
what stage? A slab in the gut of a Japanese whaler... a material blue 
and tailored and time is a tailor... both brief and slow.)

Now I can hear the broken bell, 
Now I can hear the clockwork, 
It has me reaching for the hiden rail, 
It has me listening for the song bird, 
But I hear it very minor, 
But I hear it very minor...

O singer, I don't believe your song, or your lying lines, 
O singer, I don't believe your song, or your lying lines...

You've gotta do some clockwork:

The Pneuma, Cecilian, the Metzler, Angelus, Virtuos, Apollo, Paragon, Minerva, Stella

Clockwork, all clockwork.

O but I didn't write this song with a machine, 
And I don't know how to stop it from its accidental purpose.

Good luck.
I will be back later 

G


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Is it *Atreyu* : My sanity on the funeral pyre?

How Many Times do I have to tell you
That I'm sorry for the things I've done
But when I start to tell you
That's when you have to tell me
Hey... this kind of trouble's only just begun
I tell myself to Many times
Why don't you ever learn to keep your big mouth shut
That's why it hurts so bad to hear the words
That keep on faling from your mouth
Falling from your mouth
Falling from your mouth
Tell me...
Why
Why

I may be Mad
I may be Bblind
I may be viciously unkind
But I can still read what you're thinking
And I've heard is said too many times
That you'd be better off
Besides...
Why can't you see this boat is sinking
(this boat is sinking this boat is sinking)
Let's go Down to the water's edge
And we can cast away those doubts
Some things are better left unsaid
But they still turn me Inside out
Turning inside out turning inside out
Tell me...
Why
Tell me...
Why

This is the book I never read
These are the words I never said
This is the path I'll never tread
These are the dreams I'll dream instead
This is the joy that's seldom spread
These are the tears...
The tears we shed
This is the fear
This is the dread
These are the contents of my head
And these are the years that we have spent
And this is what they represent
And this is how I feel
Do you know how I feel ?
'cause i don't think you know how I feel
I don't think you know what I feel
I don't think you know what I feel
You don't know what I feel


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

Too easy,

*Annie lennox* Why

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

openminded said:


> I may be Mad
> I may be Bblind
> I may be viciously unkind


Jasmin.... don't put yourself down like that!


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

> I may be Mad
> I may be Blind
> I may be viciously unkind


Oh I admit it its all true!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

openminded said:


> > I may be Mad
> > I may be Blind
> > I may be viciously unkind
> 
> ...


))Big hugs(( I love ya though =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Great song.

*Tracy Chapman* : At this point in my life

My tea's gone cold, I'm wondering why I got out of bed at all
the morning rain clouds up my window and I can't see at all
And even if I could it'd all be grey, but your picture on my wall
it reminds me that it's not so bad
it's not so bad

I drank too much last night, got bills to pay
my head just feels in pain
I missed the bus and there'll be hell today
I'm late for work again
and even if I'm there, they'll all imply that I might not last the
day
and then you call me and it's not so bad
it's not so bad and

I want to thank you for giving me the best day of my life
Oh just to be with you is having the best day of my life

Push the door, I'm home at last and I'm soaking through and
through
then you handed me a towel and all I see is you
and even if my house falls down now, I wouldn't have a clue
because you're near me and

I want to thank you for giving me the best day of my life
Oh just to be with you is having the best day of my life

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

I am shoked, you got one wrong, whats going on?

It was *Thankyou* : by: Dido

I couldn't tell
The weight of the world
was on your shoulders
Couldn't tell you were unhappy,
you were unwell
I go along like nothing is wrong
no need to worry
Too late to feel sorrow
upon borrowed time
Then now there's no answers
no easy way out
take it all if you want
take it all if you want

if you know how to run
Sweet Virginia, you should run
if you know how to play
Sweet Virginia, you should play
if you know how to say
Sweet Virginia, you should say
if you know how to be
be without me, you should be
you should be

I couldn't see
it seems I don't learn or get the message
don't know you you carry it all by yourself
How can it be
it doesn't belong, it's so not funny
this vintage of violence again on parade
and now there's no wonder
no shelter from shame
be alone if you want
be alone if you want

if you know how to run
Sweet Virginia, you should run
if you know how to play
Sweet Virginia, you should play
if you know how to say
Sweet Virginia, you should say
if you know how to be
be without me, you should be
you should be


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

> I'm distracted right now! OMG...I knew that I swear I knew that, I was thinking about Stan for some reason?!? I even own it, but I'll take my loss...I'm deeply ashamed.


LOL :lol:

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry I half asleep, give me a second


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it 
*Power trip* : by: monster magnet

oh, there's a grey ocean
oh, it's calling me in
I'm getting taken under
Don't know these emotions
Don't think i ever have
So helplesly caught in your tide

oh, grey
Why can't i be the simply blue sky
Don't know where you'll take me
Whether you'll do me harm
Just don't leave me stranded in your arms

oh, oh, oh, oh

When i'm trying to keep my head above your charm
Trying to stay calm
But i do not know if i'll make it
Or if i ever will
Just don't leave me stranded
Don't leave me stranded
Don't leave me stranded in your arms

Grey Ocean
Grey


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

*lightning crashes* : By : Live

Have you heard any of lior's music?

Traveling somewhere 
Could be anywhere 
Theres a coldness in the air 
But I dont care 
We drift deeper 
Life goes on 
We drift deeper 
Into the sound

Embrace me... Surround me.. As the rush comes

Travelling somewhere 
Could be anywhere 
Theres a coldness in the air 
Yer but I don't care 
We drift deeper into the song 
Life goes on 
We drift deeper into the sound 
Feeling strong

So bring it on, so bring it on 
We drift deeper into the song 
Life goes on 
We drift deeper into the sound 
Feeling strong 
So bring it on, so bring it on 
We drift deeper...

We drift deeper life goes on 
We drift deeper drift deeper 
We drift deeper into the song 
Life goes on 
We drift deeper into the sound 
Feeling strong 
So bring it on, so bring it on 
We drift deeper into the song 
Life goes on 
We drift deeper into the sound 
Feeling strong 
So bring it on, so bring it on

Embrace me.. Surround me 
As the rush comes 
As the rush comes 
As the rush comes 
As the rush comes


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> Actually yes...I like the song Daniel quite a bit. 8)


Yer that's a really good song, the whole album is great [/b]Autumn flow*
have a listen if you get the chance, I tried to find some of his songs on youtube, but I could only find 1, I will post it if you like.
Now give me a minute to work what song you posted was :?

G*


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

*The fonz* by: Smashmouth

Get down, get down, little Henry Lee
And stay all night with me
You won't find a girl in this damn world
That will compare with me
And the wind did howl and the wind did blow
La la la la la
La la la la lee
A little bird lit down on Henry Lee 
I can't get down and I won't get down
And stay all night with thee
For the girl I have in that merry green land
I love far better than thee
And the wind did howl and the wind did blow
La la la la la
La la la la lee
A little bird lit down on Henry Lee 
She leaned herself against a fence
Just for a kiss or two
And with a little pen-knife held in her hand
She plugged him through and through
And the wind did roar and the wind did moan
La la la la la
La la la la lee
A little bird lit down on Henry Lee 
Come take him by his lilly-white hands
Come take him by his feet
And throw him in this deep deep well
Which is more than one hundred feet
And the wind did howl and the wind did blow
La la la la la
La la la la lee
A little bird lit down on Henry Lee 
Lie there, lie there, little Henry Lee
Till the flesh drops from your bones
For the girl you have in that merry green land
Can wait forever for you to come home
And the wind did howl and the wind did moan
La la la la la
La la la la lee
A little bird lit down on Henry Lee


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Damm your quick :shock: 
Do you have any Nick Cave in your collection?

G


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, too easy  Most Of Us Are Sad By: THE EAGLES



> I know...does it piss you off?


LOL :lol: I am determined to find a song you will not find.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Why me black brother why, dis robbing and killing?
Why me black brother why, dis looting and shooting?
Why me black brother why, you ruling your mumma?
Why me black brother why, you mash up your puppa?
What you gonna do when de voice say come? 
Remember the day of judgment.
Pick up your guns and you go to town, 
See your black brother and you shoot dem down. 
That's wrong!

No me black brother no, no bother with no tribal.
No me black brother no, it only cost a trial.
No me black brother no, you chop up all your brother.
No me black brother no, now you beat your black sister.
Yeah

Why me black brother why, you ruling your mumma?
Why me black brother why, you mash up your puppa?
No me black brother no, no bother with no tribal.
No me black brother no, no beat your black sister.
What you gonna do when de voice say come? 
Remember the day of judgment, yeah.
Pick up your guns and go to town, 
See your black brother and shoot dem down. That's wrong!

Why black brother why, dis robbing and killing?
Why me black brother why, dis looting and shooting?
Why me black brother why, you ruling your mumma?
Why me black brother why, you mash up your puppa?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

I am beginning to think you have every CD in the world :lol:

Whats your favorite at the moment/

G


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> Honestly I wouldn't be able to even narrow it down, not even to a genre. Everytime I walk passed my stereo or drive somewhere I put something different on.


You must have a lot of clothes :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> Let me clarify, I put a new CD on NOT change my outfit...CD, okay


Gotcha :wink:

Right now I am listening to Keane : Under the iron sea
Have you heard it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Must be time for a second chance 
I can't escape this basement flat 
Writers cramp and claustrophobia 
Must be time for a better place 
My sink leaks and the rats have won the race 
Over and over

What can I do 
There must be some solution

Must be time for a new idea 
Pack up my things get away from here 
They're never going to trace me

People upstairs make so much noise 
Drive me mad with their electrical toys 
Louder and Louder


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Nearly forgot
The autumn leaves burning red: By : The damned


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

*Nightwish* : two for tragedy

Well a Well a Well a I just got into town today 
To find my girl is gone away 
She took the Greyhound at the General Store 
I searched myself I searched the town 
When I finally did sit down 
I find myself no wiser than before

She said we couldn't do no wrong 
No other love could be so strong 
She locked up my heart in her bottom drawer 
Now she took my heart she took my keys 
From in my old blue dungares 
And I'll never go to Texas anymore

Chorus: Now my baby's gone I don't know what to do 
She took my love and walked right out the door 
And if I ever find that girl I know one thing for sure 
I'm gonna give her something like she never had before

I took her love at seventeen 
A little late these days it seems 
But they said heaven is well worth waiting for 
I took her word I took it all 
Beneath the sign that said "U-haul" 
She left angels hanging round for more

Chorus

I thought I had it all sewn up 
Our love, a plot, a pickup truck 
But folks said she was after something more 
I never did quite understand 
All that talk about rocking bands 
But they just rolled my doll right out the door 
Oh yeah, they just rolled my doll right out the

Good luck with that one


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

*Looks at imaginary watch*


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

But you are like the queen of lyricland

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you guys just use google or something? lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Well ya'll making me feel dumb =*( *Holds arms out for huggies*


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

*Feels cold and alone with arms sticking out* =(


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

*runs towards you in slow mo with arms sticking out* =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

"Does a barrel roll" =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Ah, voce esta vendo s?
Do jeito que eu fiquei
E que tudo ficou

Uma tristeza tao grande
Nas coisas mais simples
Que voce tocou

A nossa casa, querido
Ja estava acostumada
Aguardando voce
As flores na janela sorriam, cantavam
Por causa de voce

Olhe, meu bem
Nunca mais nos deixe, por favor
Somos a vida, o sonho
N?s somos o amor

Entre, meu bem, por favor
Nao deixe o mundo mau
Lhe levar outra vez
Me abrace simplesmente
Nao fale, nao lembre
Nao chore, meu bem


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

*taps watch*


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

SHIT :shock: You are going to have to give me a minute on that one

*Por Causa De Voce (dont ever go away)*
But I have the version sung by Christine sullivan off the cd Hot food & cool jazz

G.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Well I'm guessing its Andrea bocelli
As for the title I am going to have to guess that as well, I had to translate the song first.

Is it : Dream to the horizon?

G.

Well, All Right 
Petty, Alison, Holly, Mauldin

Well, all right so I'm being foolish 
Well, all right let people know 
About the dreams and wishes you wish 
In the night when the lights are low

Well, all right, well all right 
We'll live and love with all our might 
Well, all right, well all right 
Our lifetime love will be all right

Well, all right, so I'm going steady 
It's all right when people say 
That those foolish kids cant be ready 
For the love that comes their way

Well, all right, well all right 
We'll live and love with all our might 
Well, all right, well all right 
Our lifetime love will be all right 
Repeat last verse


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

> only his most popular


 

Lost in cheap delirium 
Searching the neon lights 
I move carefully 
Sink in the city aquarium 
Sing in the key of night 
As they're watching me

Take me somewhere we can be alone 
Make me somewhere I can call a home 
'Cause lately I've been losing on my own

Wrapped in silent elegance 
Beautifully broken down 
As illusions burst 
Too late to learn from experience 
Too late to wonder how 
To finish first

Take me somewhere we can be alone 
Make me somewhere I can call a home 
'Cause lately I've been losing on my own

Take me somewhere we can be alone 
Make me somewhere I can call a home 
Won't you take me home 
Won't you take me home 
'Cause lately I've been losing on my own 
Won't you take me home


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

No Poetry by GARY JULES

dream of rain 
I dream of gardens in the desert sand 
I wake in vain 
I dream of love as time runs through my hand

I dream of fire 
Those dreams that tie two hearts that will never die 
And near the flames 
The shadows play in the shape of the man's desire

This desert rose 
Whose shadow bears the secret promise 
This desert flower 
No sweet perfume that would torture you more than this

And now she turns 
This way she moves in the logic of all my dreams 
This fire burns 
I realize that nothing's as it seems

I dream of rain 
I dream of gardens in the desert sand 
I wake in vain
I dream of love as time runs through my hand

I dream of rain 
I lift my gaze to empty skies above 
I close my eyes 
The rare perfume is the sweet intoxication of love

I dream of rain 
I dream of gardens in the desert sand 
I wake in vain 
I dream of love as time runs through my hand

Sweet desert rose 
Whose shadow bears the secret promise 
This desert flower 
No sweet perfume that would torture you more than this

Sweet desert rose 
This memory of hidden hearts and souls 
This desert flower 
This rare perfurme is the sweet intoxication of love


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Miracle by The fooy"s TOP BAND
I have to admit I had to look the previous track up.

Baby, I see this world has made you sad 
Some people can be bad 
The things they do, the things they say 
But, baby, I'll wipe away those bitter tears 
I'll chase away those restless fears 
That turn your blue skies into grey

Why worry? 
There should be laughter after pain 
There should be sunshine after rain 
These things have always been the same 
So why worry now? 
Why worry now?

Baby, when I get down I turn to you 
And you make sense of what I do 
I know it isn't hard to say 
But, baby, just when this world seems mean and cold 
Our love comes shining red and gold 
And all the rest is by the way

Why worry? 
There should be laughter after pain 
There should be sunshine after rain 
These things have always been the same 
So why worry now?
Why worry now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Stare it cold BY : black Crows 

I don't know where I'm going, or where I've been 
It seems my life is wasted just sitting in 
But I have no strong love 
To keep me straight 
He doesn't stroke me skin 
Or stroke my face

I don't know where I'm going, or where I've been 
My love is lost, I'm snowing, I'm in a dream 
Before the tables turned 
I was serene 
Before you touched me everything was keen

Just before your fire lights for me 
Let me bow down to fate most graciously 
Just before your loving rocks my life 
Be sure to hold me close, just hold me right.


----------



## meltingsoup (Nov 19, 2006)

Oops somehow answered the wrong one so i just deleted it cause i have no idea what that last song is,....sounds good tho by the lyrics...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Crab if you want her
She won't be coming down
Crab if you want her
She won't be coming down

Crab if you need it
She put her knickers on
Crab if you need it
She put her knickers on

She said she's feeling lonely
And I say that's Ok
She won't be coming back 'round here, no way

She said she's feeling lonely
And I say that's Ok
She won't be coming back 'round here, no way

Crab at the booty
T'aint gonna do no good
Crab at the booty
T'aint gonna do no good

No, crab at the booty
T'aint gonna do no good

...the lyrics are pure ridiculousness, but one of my favorite albums ever...the songs are outstanding and the album is hilarious...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

*Crab by Weezer *

Well there's a light in your eye that keeps shining 
Like a star that can't wait for the night 
I hate to think I've been blinded baby 
Why can't I see you tonight?

And the warmth of your smile starts a-burnin' 
And the thrill of your touch gives me fright 
And I'm shaking so much, really yearning 
Why don't you show up, make it all right? 
Yeah, it's all right.

And if you promised you'd love so completely 
and you said you would always be true 
You swore that you would never leave me, baby: 
What ever happened to you?

And you thought it was only in movies 
As you wish all your dreams would come true 
It ain't the first time believe me, baby 
I'm standin here feeling blue 
Yeah I'm blue

Now I will stand in the rain on the corner 
I'll watch the people go shuffling downtown 
Another ten minutes no longer 
And then I'm turning around

The clock on the wall's moving slower 
My heart it sinks to the ground 
And the storm that I thought would blow over 
Clouds the light of the love that I found

Now my body is starting to quiver 
And the palms of my hands getting wet 
I've got no reason to doubt you baby, 
It's all a terrible mess

I'll run in the rain till I'm breathless 
When I'm breathless I'll run till I drop, hey 
The thoughts of a fool's kind of careless 
I'm just a fool waiting on the wrong block, oh yeah 
Light of the love that I found...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

*Foo Fighters-hands on a miracle*

Alcoholic kind of mood
lose my clothes, lose my lube
cruising for a piece of fun
looking out for number one
different partner every night
so narcotic outta sight
what a gas, what a beautiful ass.

And it all breaks down at the role reversal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.
And it all breaks down at the first rehearsal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.

Kind of buzz that lasts for days
had some help from insect ways
comes across all shy and coy
just another nancy boy.
Woman man or modern monkey
just another happy junkie
fifty pounds, press my button
going down.

And it all breaks down at the role reversal
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.
And it all breaks down at the first rehearsal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.

Does his makeup in his room
douse himself with cheap perfume
eyeholes in a paper bag
greatest lay I ever had
kind of guy who mates for life
gotta help him find a wife
we're a couple, when our bodies double.

And it all breaks down at the role reversal
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.
And it all breaks down at the first rehearsal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.

And it all breaks down at the role reversal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.
And it all breaks down at the first rehearsal,
got the muse in my head she's universal,
spinnin' me round she's coming over me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

I admit i had to cheat and look it up ,sorry.

*3 doors down-love me when im gone[?] i think.*

*You're beautiful so silently 
It lies beneath a shade of blue 
It struck me so violently 
When I looked at you

But others pass, the never pause, 
To feel that magic in your hand 
To me you're like a wild rose 
They never understand why

I cried for you 
When the sky cried for you 
And when you went 
I became a hopeless drifter 
But this life was not for you 
Though I learned from you, 
That beauty need only be a whisper

I'll cross the sea for a different world, 
With your treasure, a secret for me to hold

In many years they may forget 
This love of ours or that we met, 
They may not know 
how much you meant to me.

I cried for you 
And the sky cried for you, 
And when you went 
I became a hopeless drifter. 
But this life was not for you, 
Though I learned from you, 
That beauty need only be a whisper

Without you now I see, 
How fragile the world can be 
And I know you've gone away 
But in my heart you'll always stay.

I cried for you 
And the sky cried for you, 
And when you went 
I became a hopeless drifter. 
But this life was not for you, 
Though I learned from you, 
That beauty need only be a whisper 
That beauty need only be a whisper*

I love this song....


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

*Yael Niam-To long*

Lying naked alone
On the bathroom floor
Evacuating pain... fear
NO MORE!

And I can't get his scent off of me

She wants to be a messiah
Without the crucifixion
She wants to fuck delilah
Without samson's Intervention
She wants to be a deity and rule us everyday
And punish the wars of your rich gods and the martyrs that they slay
She wants to see galaxies
All the planets and the stars
She wants to be a fallen angel without the swollen scars

Unclean
Unclean
Fillthee
And I can't get his scent off of me
Unclean
Unclean
Fillthee
And I can't get his scent off of me

She wants to free the kingdom
Be worshipped by the earth
She wants to be the prophet
For ten times what shes worth
She wants to break free from eve
And leave them all behind
To be born again in the thrill of sin
And revive her dying mind
She wants to stand
Rape the King
Slaughter the daughter kill everything
Burn the world and let her soul be free
Ignite the nebulas of eternity

Unclean
Unclean
Fillthee
And I can't get his scent off of me
Unclean
Unclean
Fillthee
And I can't get his scent off of me

Don't touch me there
Oh, I know you're scared
Kill the need in me
And I remain

Unclean
Unclean
Fillthee
And I can't get his scent off of me
Unclean
Unclean
Fillthee
And I can't get his scent off of me

Why should I be afraid?
It's not the first time I've tasted pain
Why should I be afraid?
It's not the first time I've tasted pain

And I can't get his scent off of me


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I admit i had to cheat and look it up ,sorry.
> 
> *3 doors down-love me when im gone[?] i think.*
> 
> ...


I love 3 Doors Down. A long time ago I used to listen to Country music. One day I heard 3 Doors Down- Kryptonite and it changed my taste in music forever. That song is my favorite song to this day.


----------

